# Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease 2018-2019



## broadonrod

It's that time again! This will be the 2018-2019 Double Down Deer Feed/ Holden Pasture Deer Lease LIVE Deer Season thread.

We will be posting all kinds of photos throughout the season. We will show Trophy and Managment hunts and campfire fun. We also plan on having a guest TV show hunting with us again this year. We will post Trophy Bucks, Management deer hunts, hog hunts, javelina hunts, varmint hunts, hits and misses! 
Follow the thread and see Wild Low Fence Bucks that progressed from last year to this year with extreme drought conditions feeding Double Down Deer Feed. We will be posting lots of deer photos young and old, from the blind, trail cameras and LDP.
We plan on havingÂ Â a few more US. Veterans hunting with us again this season as always.
We plan on sharing pictures of hundreds of low fence bucks with some scoring well over 200" B&C. Also see multiple wild free-range deer estimated to be 9- possibility even 15 years old! The ranch is covered in old fully mature and post mature bucks!

The Holden Pasture deer lease is a free range, low fence deer lease. We are not MLD, we have no DMP pens, no biologist and no introduced genetics just a good old fashion wild-whitetail deer lease, nothing fancy just old school fun. We run very few trail cameras keeping the surprise in the hunts but we do run a few to help us learn and watch a few bucks as they progress. We feed Double Down Deer Feed protein pellets heavy, Year Round and hunt very hard. Several Management Deer hunts and a few trophy deer hunts are sold on the ranch each year to help with expenses but other than that its just friends and family. To book a hunt with us or get on the list to become a lease member you can call my office at 281-344-9083 ask for Brett Holden. 
Subscribe to the thread and follow us on the hunts daily. We are looking forward to lots of South Texas hunting action and excitement once again this season. The bucks are looking better than ever this year and we are all super excited!
We are a small group of hunters that estimate we only see 50% of our bucks yearly if that. There is no way we can cover all of this South Texas Brush Country we lease that consist of almost 14000 acres. New buck show up daily keeping the fun in the hunt. 
We will also have a few guest coming to visit taking advantage of our photography packages which helps us scout and keep track of the Bucks year to year.

This year we plan on taking more management deer off the ranch than ever. Our young up and comer bucks are looking incredible so we will be making room for them offering more management hunts. We will have a few "fill in hunts" available for management hunters that can come on short noticeÂ Â between our already booked dates during the season. Not be being MLD, we have to use regular TPW whitetail deer tags to help keep our deer numbers in check. These management hunt packages are part of our program each year. 
We are excited to get deer season started! 
SEE IT FIRST!
Follow us on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook Page to seeÂ Â more live from the stand action. 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed
Also follow us on Instagram!
One of our guides Savage Joe will be posting on Double Down Deer Feed Instagram page daily from the blind!
http://www.instagram.com/doubledowndeerfeed/
Double Down Deer Feed 
"It's What We Are Feeding Them"
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com

Iâ€™ll start off the season thread with a buck many of you that have followed the season threads through the years may remember. This is a buck we call â€œTweenagerâ€ we have watched this buck for a few years now and he has piles on the inches. This is a perfect example why we feed Double Down Deer Feed year round! 
Here he is from the 2015 season and 3-5 weeks ago this year. I will post more pictures of him as he progresses. 
Thanks for following along! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Tweenager looks like heâ€™s going to be 30-31 points this year and is now showing his double drops in the end of his beams. 
Here are a couple of pictures of him about 1-2 weeks ago. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## fishinguy

Dang already getting started. Can't wait to see what this year brings.


----------



## patwilson

Be safe and good luck to you and your guest. Fantastic program!


----------



## spotsndots

sweet...One of the best threads every year!!!


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™m excited. Look forward to this every year. I know this is additional work, but I really appreciate you doing it. Thanks for sharing the adventure with us.

Tweenager is one heck of a deer. Is he on the hit list this year?


----------



## tpool

Can't wait Brett. Gonna be an awesome year!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I really enjoy this annual thread. You have 'managed' to pull off something many of us dream about. It also shows how much true _work_ is involved, which I find important and adds to the respect of magnificent animals and those who pursue them.

Probably as a young man watching this I would have been jealous, now I just enjoy it. :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the replies. Iâ€™m excited about this season. We have some new hunters with us this year and that even makes it more exciting. 
Itâ€™s been a lot of work for sure considering the extreme drought we have had. Ive has this lease 16 years now and never seen the range conditions this bad. We have had to haul in more water this year than the last 5 years combined and our feed consumption went up on top of that. We are feeding again today. It appear so far all the work is paying off. We have 69 protein feeders on the ranch. Some are only 100 yards apart but still itâ€™s a lot of work and effort put into keeping them full. 
We have run trail cameras for 2 months on 5 of the 68 feeders. We ran 2 more cameras for one weekend on 2 more feed stations and have been impressed with what we are seeing so far. We have a lot of bucks that did very well I was worried about do to the hard rut last year. The rut often determines how well antler growth is the following season. With our high deer numbers some bucks just run them selves down so bad they donâ€™t progress but from what Iâ€™m seeing so far Iâ€™m excited. 
We contemplated going MLD this year just to get tags to clean out the herd but decided against it. We have enough friends, family and management hunters booking with us to do what we need I think. I hate to change the program we have had going for 16 years now. I lost count of how many water stations we have added. Several of our tanks went dry but we added water all over the ranch using 500-3500 gallon tanks with troughs. We added these inside and outside our feed pens so fawns could utilize them as well. 
We did finally get 1.3â€ of rain over a 2 day period that filled some of our small watering holes we added last year. That has been a relief and should help for a while. 

The buck I posted above we call Tweanager lives at one of my dads stands. We have not been able to pin a score on him. Every angle he looks different. Iâ€™m almost positive 29 points score already and he is showing indicators that could possibly finish him out as 32 points. He appears to still have some growing to do. Some of our bucks look ready to rub the velvet off and several still look like they have a ways to go. Iâ€™m pretty sure my dad will be hunting Tweanager. He has watched him for a few years and he has definitely shown his true potential. He is at the protein feeder 3-5 times a day so Iâ€™m hoping this buck stays easy to pattern. 
I have a couple of bucks already in mind that look like they have done really well one of them I particular is very old and very impressive but may be a true challenge to get on with a bow. He was 17 points last year and this year it looks like he is 19 or 20 points. We only have 3 pictures of him and they are not good at all but I can see he did well. 
Monica would not let us put a camera at her stand so she is in the dark but I bet she has a big deer wondering around there. She passed some incredible bucks over the past few years. Iâ€™m hoping she lets us put a camera up this week . 
Iâ€™ll post some Trail Camera pictures here today from the few we have run so far.
We will be at the ranch full time starting now getting things ready for opening day of bow season. Iâ€™m really excited and looking forward to sharing the season.

Also we do have a few Managment hunts still available we have booked more than ever this year but we have a lot of deer to take to make room for the up and comers. 
PM me or call my office at 281-344-9083 if anyone is interested. 
Thanks for the replies again.
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one of the watering holes we put next to our stands. 
100â€™ X 120â€™ and 15â€™ deep! We put this one in with great drainage. This was dry just 2 weeks ago and 1.3â€ of rain rimmed it.


----------



## broadonrod

Canâ€™t leave the thread with a picture of muddy water.  Hereâ€™s a picture from this morning. Iâ€™m really excited about the young buck next to the protein feeder. Talk about potential! I wish all of our young bucks had tines like that! He is 16 points this year and really stacked on the inches this summer. Feeding year round never letting the feeders run dry really helps keep these bucks in great shape and helps keep them from leaving our lease.
The 8 point in the back left is on the management hunt list.


----------



## Part Timer

Im in!


----------



## WillieT

Glad you finally got some rain. Gives you a little relief from hauling water and canâ€™t help but improve the range conditions. Loving the pics already.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few TC pictures from a 2-5 weeks back. Iâ€™m clearing them off my phone making room for new ones.


----------



## broadonrod

Few more.


----------



## tshort

As usual...Wow Wow Wow!!!







:dance:


----------



## bowmansdad

Thanks for sharing with us, Brett, canâ€™t wait to see what steps out!


----------



## FREON

GNARRRRLEEEEEEE!!!! Bout time U got dis thread started!! :biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! Iâ€™m fired up Joe is sending me screenshots. Iâ€™m trying to get to the ranch my self this week. This buck added a lot! Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing him up close... he has 3 kickers you cant see here on his right G2 we have seen in other pictures. His frame got big, he added points and grew a droptine this year. 
This old buck we call â€œone eyeâ€ he lost his eye 3 years ago. Heâ€™s a giant bodied deee as well. Last year we figured he was pushing 300 lbs early season.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Subscribed. Thanks Brett. You know my yearly question I always ask....what about my buck in the back. Is he still around?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Subscribed. Thanks Brett. You know my yearly question I always ask....what about my buck in the back. Is he still around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that buck fell to a 9 point 145â€ the next year. Then he blew up into a 190â€-193â€ 14 Point. I tried to get 3 members to shoot him that year and all passed. Then he ended up the next year as a 180-185 9 Point and we lost track of him after that. Iâ€™m guessing he finally kicked the bucket. The Buck my dad was hunting last year we think is his younger brother. We have seen the buck my dad was hunting this year and he looked like he was doing very well. It was about 40 days ago so it was too early to tell a lot but looked really good. They look so similar last year that we actually argued that it mightâ€™ve been that deer you just posted. And we looked at season pictures before and realized it was another buck. 
Long story short his genes are all over the place In that area but I think he has finally melted where we couldnâ€™t recognize him or he finally died of old age or got caught by coyotes.


----------



## broadonrod

Thereâ€™s 4 tubes here and this guys are going to fight to eat out of the same one .
The bucks are hammering the feed. Joe says we are above average in consumption again this month.


----------



## n5

I saw in one of your post a picture of a small green water trough what looked to be made out of fiberglass ---do you recall who made it or who y'all bought it from it sure looked like a sweet set up


----------



## broadonrod

blackland said:


> I saw in one of your post a picture of a small green water trough what looked to be made out of fiberglass ---do you recall who made it or who y'all bought it from it sure looked like a sweet set up


They are out of business and the only place I have been able to find them is a company in Australia :/. I have looked pretty hard. We have even considered and talked about having them made.


----------



## broadonrod

Always look close at your TC photos itâ€™s easy to miss a big one in the back ground.


----------



## rudytail10

Man I canâ€™t wait to get down there. Having major withdrawals lol. Thanks again for doing this thread. Looking forward to the updates and hope yâ€™all have a great season l. The deer look incredible this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man I canâ€™t wait to get down there. Having major withdrawals lol. Thanks again for doing this thread. Looking forward to the updates and hope yâ€™all have a great season l. The deer look incredible this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to having yall back again this year Clayton! 
Thank you for the help with all those water tanks as well! 
Hereâ€™s a buck that really did well this year. He took a fall last year in antler growth and just exploded again this year! 
We are seeing him at this Protein feeder 2 to 4 times a day and night on this round of TC pictures.


----------



## sundownbrown

This is the best thread of the year, I will be following everyday just like in past years


----------



## Rafter3

Wow, can't wait to see what shows up when velvet sheds!! Best thread ever!!


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> This is the best thread of the year, I will be following everyday just like in past years





Midlandtxhunter said:


> Wow, can't wait to see what shows up when velvet sheds!! Best thread ever!!


Thanks fellas!

Took my camera with me this evening and drove around the lease checking out water and protein levels. 
Snuck up on this good looking middle aged buck getting his evening bite of Double Down.
Bucks are heavy and healthy looking this year for sure. Mass is looking good especially for a severe drought year. Only one month left until we start flinging arrows!


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a healthy deer. Love the brows.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s a healthy deer. Love the brows.


I love this bucks frame he really popped this year. I saw him run across the road yesterday and heâ€™s much more impressive in person. Best we can tell is he should finish out with 14 points possibly 15 points. Didnâ€™t get to see him very long and only had 2 pictures of him at this feed station. The camera got moved by a raccoon. I really like what we are seeing in our younger bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

New in the ground deer blind going in! 
We are super excited about this I just got it from a friend of mine this one should make for some incredible photos! 
Thank you Mike ðŸ˜œ... 
I will post more photos once we get it in the ground.


----------



## pacontender

Very nice.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Very nice.


Gotter done! Iâ€™m ready to get season going!


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Gotter done! Iâ€™m ready to get season going!


Looks good. Fun times and giant bucks ahead.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Looks good. Fun times and giant bucks ahead.


So cool from under ground... thanks again Mike!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think the pit blind will be awesome!


I would darn sure check for slithering critters before entering it though.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> So cool from under ground... thanks again Mike!


Now thatâ€™s cool. Gonna make for some nice pics and videos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think the pit blind will be awesome!
> 
> I would darn sure check for slithering critters before entering it though.


Man this thing is air tight. They could craw right in the widow though lol


----------



## CHARLIE

If it ever rains is it gonna get wet in there ?


----------



## broadonrod

CHARLIE said:


> If it ever rains is it gonna get wet in there ?


Charlie these blinds are air and water tight. Iâ€™ve always wanted one but never wanted to flip the bill. Friend of mine gave me this one a couple of weeks ago. Im betting his daughter gets a pretty nice buck this year. Itâ€™s the least I can do on that. Iâ€™ve never had a blind this fancy

On another note I am going to sweat it out this evening. I just got in a blind. It doesnâ€™t get dark here until about 8:45 I think so Iâ€™m going to tough it out this eve and try to get a few pictures if any deer move in this heat.
My trucks read 112Â° at 4:30 today. Itâ€™s cooled off to probably 100. 
No corn feeders going here this year yet but I did put 50 lbs of Protein on the ground yesterday and today here. Hopefully Iâ€™m not wasting my time. Itâ€™s HOT!


----------



## pacontender

CHARLIE said:


> If it ever rains is it gonna get wet in there ?


Charlie, I had that blind in the ground for 9 years. Never got wet, had a snake, or even a single yellow jacket in it. By for the best blind Iâ€™ve ever owned.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Charlie, I had that blind in the ground for 9 years. Never got wet, had a snake, or even a single yellow jacket in it. By for the best blind Iâ€™ve ever owned.


Canâ€™t wait to start taking pictures in the blind!

Iâ€™m sitting in the stand I snuck up on yesterday evening. Already 4 bucks drinking water and eating protein. The same buck I drove up on yesterday is already out here. Couple of young bucks coming in as well.


----------



## broadonrod

Actually a lot of bucks moving in this heat. I was up to 13 and something just spooked all but 4 of them.


----------



## WillieT

That in ground blind is very cool. It gives you a whole different perspective.


----------



## grayson

*wow shows high today was 101*

http://www.wunderground.com/weather/us/tx/eagle-pass


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weather/us/tx/eagle-pass


I saw that too. Maybe in town but it was cooking here. At least thatâ€™s what our trucks were reading.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> I saw that too. Maybe in town but it was cooking here. At least thatâ€™s what our trucks were reading.


no matter what it is hot~


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> no matter what it is hot~


Yes! 
Headed to go pick up my buddy I put him in one of my stands with my video camera. He said he saw a couple of big ones Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing what they look like. One of the books I hope to see you this evening showed up but it was a good time nonetheless. Hot or not I really like scouting early. 
If he did see a couple of good ones we may post a little short video from camp in a bit.


----------



## rudytail10

Keep the updates coming. Favorite time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Keep the updates coming. Favorite time of year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixing a cold one Clayton and going to watch my buddies video from this evening. 
He used all the battery lol. He said he saw some good ones and a couple with droptines. Iâ€™ll post a clip if his video is good. Joe just went to pull a couple of Trail Camera cards also. It going to be a late night.


----------



## jtburf

Brett,
How much rain did you get?

John


----------



## tshort

Wow, the deer are looking GREAT this year!


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> How much rain did you get?
> 
> John


Got 1.5 in on Half the ranch 5/10-7/10 in 2 days on other half.
Better than nothing for sure! 5â€ this year over all so far.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Wow, the deer are looking GREAT this year!


 Man we are going through trail cameras now. Very impressed overall a couple Iâ€™m not happy with but overall very very impressed.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Man we are going through trail cameras now. Very impressed overall a couple Iâ€™m not happy with but overall very very impressed.


I can take care of those you are not happy with. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> I can take care of those you are not happy with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have lots of bucks to shoot this year Clayton ðŸ˜Š. Man Jonathan set yesterday eve and saw some great deer he videoed the big eight point you liked from last year. Heâ€™s definitely bigger. We watched his video and looked at TC pictures from 2 stands until 3:00 this morning. You probably remember this buck he did good this year. Added a few inches all the way around. 
Heâ€™s a clean 12 again this year. We found a couple of more really good bucks on the TC pics. One is a beautiful 19 point that going to make the magic number . Iâ€™ll post some more pictures up later. Fixing to go dig out another little pond while it still dry.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> We have lots of bucks to shoot this year Clayton . Man Jonathan set yesterday eve and saw some great deer he videoed the big eight point you liked from last year. Heâ€™s definitely bigger. We watched his video and looked at TC pictures from 2 stands until 3:00 this morning. You probably remember this buck he did good this year. Added a few inches all the way around.
> 
> Heâ€™s a clean 12 again this year. We found a couple of more really good bucks on the TC pics. One is a beautiful 19 point that going to make the magic number . Iâ€™ll post some more pictures up later. Fixing to go dig out another little pond while it still dry.


Thatâ€™s awesome. He did very well. Canâ€™t wait to see the pics of the 19pt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

*.*

Favorite thread of the year...thanks for sharing Brett! Keep the pics coming brother!


----------



## jtburf

Looks like more rain will be headed our way soon...


John


----------



## sundownbrown

That blind is legit, canâ€™t wait to see the pics from it


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Looks like more rain will be headed our way soon...
> 
> John


It has been raining a circle around us all evening. Hopefully one of these cells build in us :/ thunder and lightening everywhere not a drop here yet.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Looks like more rain will be headed our way soon...
> 
> John





sundownbrown said:


> That blind is legit, canâ€™t wait to see the pics from it


Canâ€™t wait my self. I almost went and set in it this evening. I just got to n a stand 5 minutes ago. No deer yet. Lots of wind, thunder and lightning but no rain and no deer yet.


----------



## gary.curlin

broadonrod said:


> Gotter done! Iâ€™m ready to get season going!


Put a protein feeder on top and you could scratch some trophy bellies!!!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

gary.curlin said:


> Put a protein feeder on top and you could scratch some trophy bellies!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Or just hunt with long knife.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here are a few Trail Camera pictures from one of my wifeâ€™s stands. Bucks are looking really good. We are definitely not worried anymore about the hard drought we have suffered from this year. This section of the ranch has received under 5â€ of rain for the year. It is the driest portion of the ranch this season . Even with the small amount of rainfall we have received this year many of the showers missed this 1000 acre area. 
Iâ€™ll post some more pictures later. We are moving some feeders now and converting rifle stands into bow blinds.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## WillieT

Wow! Nice. Some really nice bucks there, but that buck in the second picture looks like a winner.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. I canâ€™t believe she let you get some pics over there. Or she doesnâ€™t know lol. They are looking great. Thanks for the updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Wow! Nice. Some really nice bucks there, but that buck in the second picture looks like a winner.


Yes Sr. That second one has a lot going on.



rudytail10 said:


> Nice. I canâ€™t believe she let you get some pics over there. Or she doesnâ€™t know lol. They are looking great. Thanks for the updates
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Your spot on Clayton she only gave us permission to put the camera at one of her feeders at one of her blinds. She is definitely anti-trail camera Lol. 
Her other blind has a pond into water stations +3 protein feeders thereâ€™s no telling what she has there.

Thanks for the replies fellas Iâ€™m going to try to get some things knocked out here and sit this evening. I have one of our double down customers stopping by this evening he is going to sit with me in one of the stands. Joe is going to take off early today and go look for a big g one. 
It doesnâ€™t get dark here till about 845 so we probably wonâ€™t get in the stand till about seven itâ€™s hot.


----------



## rudytail10

Hope yâ€™all see some monsters thanks for the updates keep them coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Quick live video from camp TV this evening. 
This buck did very well this season. 
We call him Big John. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

How much rain did yall get?


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Quick live video from camp TV this evening.
> This buck did very well this season.
> We call him Big John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, what a buck!!


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Thatâ€™s a nice one. Only 25 days until opener! Looking good. Hopefully yâ€™all got some rain yesterday it looked promising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Big John. How appropriate.


----------



## hjm

broadonrod said:


> Tweenager looks like heâ€™s going to be 30-31 points this year and is now showing his double drops in the end of his beams.
> Here are a couple of pictures of him about 1-2 weeks ago.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Very impressive! That is a true achievement on low fence. Congrats


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies everyone. We ended up getting 6/10â€ of rain on half 2/3 Of the ranch and about 1â€ on 1/3 of the ranch yesterday evening. Again most of the good stuff missed us. Hopefully the forecast is right and we get more. We need water in our tanks bad.
Hauling in all the water to our protein stations has really helped this season but nothing replaces full ponds. 
Hopefully this rain greens up our brush so the fawns have cover. 
Iâ€™ll post a few pictures in a while. We still only have 5 Trail Caneras out but itâ€™s looking like a great season ahead based on what we are seeing so far


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

How wide ya think?

This picture is from around a month ago. Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing him from the stand once he finishes growing. Itâ€™s amazing this buck even lived last year. He ran him self in the ground during the rut last season.


----------



## rudytail10

That dude is a beast. Very unique head gear as well. Iâ€™m guessing over 30. Maybe 32. Heâ€™s already a monster and will be interesting to see how big he gets in a few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. We ended up getting 6/10â€ of rain on half 2/3 Of the ranch and about 1â€ on 1/3 of the ranch yesterday evening. Again most of the good stuff missed us. Hopefully the forecast is right and we get more. We need water in our tanks bad.
> Hauling in all the water to our protein stations has really helped this season but nothing replaces full ponds.
> Hopefully this rain greens up our brush so the fawns have cover.
> Iâ€™ll post a few pictures in a while. We still only have 5 Trail Caneras out but itâ€™s looking like a great season ahead based on what we are seeing so far


Comanche showed 2.4 inches


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> Comanche showed 2.4 inches


Yep I watched it run right through there. 
3 ranches behind us got 3.6â€ I would do flips for 2 1/2â€ all at once.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> That dude is a beast. Very unique head gear as well. Iâ€™m guessing over 30. Maybe 32. Heâ€™s already a monster and will be interesting to see how big he gets in a few years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sr. His main beams are crazy this year as well. Lots of wide bucks this year.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> I would do flips for 2 1/2â€ all at once.


Will you have someone video it so we can watch? :biggrin:


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

Luv Big John!!!! He looks great!

John


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Will you have someone video it so we can watch? :biggrin:


My rain dance is more impressive than the flips. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> Luv Big John!!!! He looks great!
> 
> John


Thanks John! He definitely added the inches! 
I love seeing Bucks progress like this and on an extreme drought year. 
Here is his picture last year and a picture 2 days ago. 
Seeing lots of bucks this year that added a lot more than he did. Iâ€™m excited to get season started.


----------



## el trout

*rain dance due*

https://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/p168i.gif?1536112250 i believe when i see it falling


----------



## broadonrod

el trout said:


> http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/p168i.gif?1536112250 i believe when i see it falling


Missed the good stuff again. It unbelievable how this happens every storm. 
Hopefully we get another round.


----------



## WillieT

Looks like he will push 30â€. What a deer, lots of character. Do both of of the brows curl back? How old do you put him? Youâ€™re going to have a great year.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The side by side comparisons of same buck in different years is always interesting. It seems most bucks you have are basically typical, although mature and great. But any little quirk in their rack seems to carry from year to year, apparently a genetic thing rather than bumped against brush during development. By typical I am not meaning average, not at all. 



I see pen raised cross bred strange mutant bucks as non typical, and honestly to me not as desirable as the huge mature native bloodlines.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Looks like he will push 30â€. What a deer, lots of character. Do both of of the brows curl back? How old do you put him? Youâ€™re going to have a great year.


This Buck is a 6 year old this year. He will get a pass. Our minimum age to take a trophy is 7 and most are taken at 8-10 years old on our lease. Both of his browtines do curl back and he is growing a droptine on his left beam. This picture is from last month. The drop tine has really grown out on his left side since this picture. I look forward to getting some pictures of him from the stand soon. I really like seeing the wide deer.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a couple I canâ€™t wait to see on the hoof.


----------



## FREON

SWEEEEEET!!!! That 1st one might go 200


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> SWEEEEEET!!!! That 1st one might go 200


Pretty sure he makes it. Best we can tell from a few back ground pictures he is 16 points. His main beams are pretty crazy.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a couple of more up and comers that did very well this year.


----------



## WillieT

Nice


----------



## tshort

That wide one might be my new favorite deer at your place....and that's a tough bunch to pick just one. Is that the guy from the past few years that was wide but had that downward dip/curl in one of his main beams?


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> That wide one might be my new favorite deer at your place....and that's a tough bunch to pick just one. Is that the guy from the past few years that was wide but had that downward dip/curl in one of his main beams?


Yes he had a messed up side last 2 years.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Looking good. Loving the updated pics. The progression photos are really cool to see. Amazing how fast the stack on the inches the last few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

finally got back on here and pleased to see almost 10 pages of great deer and posts!! Awesome!! 
I think the fun part is waiting to see the deer that You, your dad (how is he by the way?), Mrs Monica and a few of the other guys shoot! I know you keep those deer pics hidden until they are taken on the dirt! 
Super excited and great pics to start the yr!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Looking good. Loving the updated pics. The progression photos are really cool to see. Amazing how fast the stack on the inches the last few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hereâ€™s a couple more TC pics. Some of these are a few weeks ago. Iâ€™m deleting as I post. Phones completely full. 
Iâ€™ll post more in a bit.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a few more from 1 week - 3 weeks back.


----------



## broadonrod

Three more bucks we have on camera from weeks back. These bucks Iâ€™m posting have come from 5 different feed stations. Iâ€™m fixing to go through a couple of more recent cards. Joe is moving 2 cameras as Iâ€™m typing. We have almost 70 feed stations to hunt and only running cameras on maybe 10-12 total before season keeps the hunts exciting. We are backing off in trail cameras just to keep that excitement in the hunt. I will admit trail camera season is exciting in its selves but thereâ€™s nothing like seeing that new monster buck for the first time walk out and not knowing he was there.


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

I am thinking I am going to redo my old 35mm SLR set up for digital...

John


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s a couple more TC pics. Some of these are a few weeks ago. Iâ€™m deleting as I post. Phones completely full.
> Iâ€™ll post more in a bit.


Man, these guys know how to pose. Not camera shy for sure.

Love all your pics.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> I am thinking I am going to redo my old 35mm SLR set up for digital...
> 
> John


Put it together and bring it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## FREON

You're up pretty early this morning....that lil shower must have woke you up, or was it to the west of you again?


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> You're up pretty early this morning....that lil shower must have woke you up, or was it to the west of you again?


Missed us 3 Miles west- 2 Miles north. Hope we get some today. It is unbelievable how the rain avoids this ranch. I talked to a friend and DD customer last night 7 Miles north of us. He has had as of last night 6.7â€ of rain in the past week and a half. We are standing strong at .6- 1â€. I think itâ€™s the elevation of our ranch. Itâ€™s nothing new it always seems to dissipate and reform around this ranch. All the deer run to our place to stay dry .


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Man, these guys know how to pose. Not camera shy for sure.
> 
> Love all your pics.


Thanks! Iâ€™m looking forward to checking the 2 new cameras we just put out last night. We are starting to scout for management deer for our package hunts we have coming during bow season. 
Seasons is just a few weeks away!


----------



## tshort

DR_Smith said:


> finally got back on here and pleased to see almost 10 pages of great deer and posts!!


Under your user settings, you can change how many posts there are per page. The way my settings are now, I'm only at 2 pages right now. Makes it much easier to review. Although, if your internet speed is very slow, it might make it much longer to load each page.

....please carry on....


----------



## Trouthunter

Sure does make me miss South Texas. Great pictures Brett!


TH


----------



## broadonrod

Trouthunter said:


> Sure does make me miss South Texas. Great pictures Brett!
> 
> TH


Thanks! Iâ€™m looking forward to getting the long lens out soon. 
I think with out a doubt this is our best year again by far. These screen shots of TC will have to do for now. Iâ€™m really excited about this season and canâ€™t wait to get pictures from the stands.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here are a few more TC photos from the 5 feeders we have been watching.


----------



## finz

Mercy these are some monsters, congrats and thanks for sharing as always!!


----------



## STXbowhunt

Following! Love seeing the progress over the years. Best of luck this season. Youâ€™ve got an outstanding program and herd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas for the replies! 
We are Finally getting a real rain. 
We needed this one bad our tanks were going dry fast.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

A buck we call the King. He grew a tweener Point this year. I was kinda hoping he stayed a clean eight point again this year but still a super cool old buck with a beautiful frame. 
This old fella is a giant bodied deer probably weighing 275 lbs+ on the hoof. He lives at the protein feeder and always comes in by him self. For the past couple of years he has dominated this blind and feeder. Thatâ€™s why we call him The King. Even the bucks with bigger antlers at this station stay clear of this old boy.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> a buck we call the king. He grew a tweener point this year. I was kinda hoping he stayed a clean eight point again this year but still a super cool old buck with a beautiful frame.
> This old fella is a giant bodied deer probably weighing 275 lbs+ on the hoof. He lives at the protein feeder and always comes in by him self. For the past couple of years he has dominated this blind and feeder. Thatâ€™s why we call him the king. Even the bucks with bigger antlers at this station stay clear of this old boy.


shazammm


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I suppose those that do a lot of scoring prefer the super close up pictures, but when you zoom out some to show the buck's body (your post # 117 as example) is when I get a better grasp of how huge these racks are. It's just Oh My Goodness!


----------



## gary.curlin

I wonder why the the deer in our pictures never look as big as y'alls? 
Must be the wrong brand of trail cameras.

Hahaha. 

I do love to lol at your posts. Thanks for the effort.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 82dodge

Appropriate name!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the replies. 
Been a busy day. Looks like Iâ€™m going to be a Grandpa! 
Here is how we found out if I was going to have a grandson or granddaughter. 
Pretty exciting.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Brett, being a grandpa is a pretty good gig!


----------



## FREON

X2


----------



## pacontender

Congrats!


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations! No doubt whether a girl or a boy, they will grow up with a love of the outdoors.


----------



## jtburf

50 and a paw paw in same year!!! Congrats, she will be spoiled!!!


John


----------



## WillieT

WillieT said:


> Congratulations! No doubt whether a girl or a boy, they will grow up with a love of the outdoors.


Itâ€™s a girl. Just now watched the video. Pretty cool. Congrats on your coming granddaughter.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Canâ€™t believe my baby girl is all grown up and going to have a youngster. I feel pretty lucky having a son-in-law like Ryan as well. Hard working couple of kiddos I couldnâ€™t be more proud. 
It was a fun day for sure and a good to take a break from the deer lease. 
We finally ended up getting a decent rain yesterday. Gage reads 3â€. We didnâ€™t get our tanks full but the couple tanks Joe looked at are about 1/3 full now. Weâ€™ll take it. Iâ€™m hoping others caught more. 
Iâ€™ll post some more TC pictures as soon as Joe gets to a couple of cards. Hoping he can pull a couple this afternoon. 
This one picture is a cool buck he is 8x9 counting his split brows. You can see his typical 8 points on this side. We are seeing more and more of this every year.


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats grandpa


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for the replies.
> Been a busy day. Looks like Iâ€™m going to be a Grandpa!
> Here is how we found out if I was going to have a grandson or granddaughter.
> Pretty exciting.


Thats awesome Brett!!! CONGRATS


----------



## CHARLIE

Big rain down there last tite, today and tonight. Yall get any ?


----------



## tpool

Congrats pawpaw Brett!!!! There's gonna be a new rabbit/deer slayin' princess in a few years!!! Brett Jr. gonna have a new best friend!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas for the kind words. Never thought I would live lon enough to be a Grandpa. Heck I ain't made it yet lol.


----------



## broadonrod

CHARLIE said:


> Big rain down there last tite, today and tonight. Yall get any ?


Charlie the rain missed us again last night. We got about 1/10 our of all of that.
All together we have got about 4.5-5.2â€ sure far. 2 of those hit us 1.2-1.5 inches at once and put some water in the tanks. Hoping we get hit again today. I sure thought we were going to get it last night.


----------



## CHARLIE

It poured Saturday nite and part of Sunday morning. Again Sunday afternoon and again today. Hope yall get some.Big lake came up 4-5 feet. Big rains.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are 2 if the small tanks we dug our selves next to feed stations. 
Both of them are in major drainages and rimmed to the top. They are both about 15-16â€™ deep. We sure needed them full and finally got it! 

Joe is pulling 3 Trail Camera cards now. Hopefully Iâ€™ll have something to post in a bit. Sure wishing I was at the ranch.


----------



## Rafter3

Tanks look great!! Thank god for the timely rain


----------



## WillieT

I know you will appreciate those tanks. Sure beats hauling water.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for the replies fellas. 
Here is a young buck we are super excited about watching over the next few years. Iâ€™m pretty sure he is the offspring or younger brother to one of our biggest bucks in the ranch. Heâ€™s got what I like to see in a young buck for sure. 
We checked TC cards on 2 new feeders last night. Even with the worst drought we have ever experienced we are seeing the best Bucks we have ever seen in 16 years on this ranch. We have only run cameras on about 10% of our feeders, Iâ€™m really getting excited to see whatâ€™s out there this year. 
Feeding these deer Year Round is paying off and really helping us keeping the bucks on our place. Iâ€™ll post a couple of more pictures in a few minutes. So far I from what Iâ€™m seeing im super impressed.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas.
> Here is a young buck we are super excited about watching over the next few years. Iâ€™m pretty sure he is the offspring or younger brother to one of our biggest bucks in the ranch. Heâ€™s got what I like to see in a young buck for sure.
> We checked TC cards on 2 new feeders last night. Even with the worst drought we have ever experienced we are seeing the best Bucks we have ever seen in 16 years on this ranch. We have only run cameras on about 10% of our feeders, Iâ€™m really getting excited to see whatâ€™s out there this year.
> Feeding these deer Year Round is paying off and really helping us keeping the bucks on our place. Iâ€™ll post a couple of more pictures in a few minutes. So far I from what Iâ€™m seeing im super impressed.


Nice teaser picture


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Nice teaser picture


Hereâ€™s one that piled on the inches this year. He added mass, points, tine length and longer beams. Several good bucks showed up on camera at this feeder over the last 5 days. We were hoping to get the corn feeders filled but the rain shut that down. The Bucks are still hitting the free choice hard. This buck has been at this feeder twice to three times a day since we set up the new camera.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s one that piled on the inches this year. He added mass, points, tine length and longer beams. Several good bucks showed up on camera at this feeder over the last 5 days. We were hoping to get the corn feeders filled but the rain shut that down. The Bucks are still hitting the free choice hard. This buck has been at this feeder twice to three times a day since we set up the new camera.


What a Stud he is!!


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s one that piled on the inches this year. He added mass, points, tine length and longer beams. Several good bucks showed up on camera at this feeder over the last 5 days. We were hoping to get the corn feeders filled but the rain shut that down. The Bucks are still hitting the free choice hard. This buck has been at this feeder twice to three times a day since we set up the new camera.


Son of a gun, I would call him picket in reference to a picket fence. Those tines are awesome


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



finz said:


> What a Stud he is!!





sundownbrown said:


> Son of a gun, I would call him picket in reference to a picket fence. Those tines are awesome


Thanks guys! Here is a typical 12 with 8 extra points best we can tell from all the pics of him. 
We didnâ€™t get too many good pictures this run due to all the rain we got quite a few actually but many of them were blurry. 
I really like what this buck is doing. Heâ€™s going to add up a lot with 20 points. The bodies are huge this year!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys! Here is a typical 12 with 8 extra points best we can tell from all the pics of him.
> We didnâ€™t get too many good pictures this run due to all the rain we got quite a few actually but many of them were blurry.
> I really like what this buck is doing. Heâ€™s going to add up a lot with 20 points. The bodies are huge this year!


Brett,

He has more stickers than an ole briar bush!!!!

JOhn


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Deer are looking incredible this year. Glad to hear you got some ponds filled up finally. Only 18 days out. Gonna be epic my brother canâ€™t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Deer are looking incredible this year. Glad to hear you got some ponds filled up finally. Only 18 days out. Gonna be epic my brother canâ€™t wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heâ€™s waiting for you Clayton ðŸ˜œ
Licking his lips!


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> He has more stickers than an ole briar bush!!!!
> 
> JOhn


Here ya go John! Gotta love the drought years and they stick thei heads in the good tube with the good stuff ðŸ˜Š. 
This Buck is progressing beyond what we had hoped for!
Thanks for the kind words fellas! Itâ€™s almost time!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Heâ€™s waiting for you Clayton
> 
> Licking his lips!


Love those big 8s. Canâ€™t wait to see how he finishes out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Here ya go John! Gotta love the drought years and they stick thei heads in the good tube with the good stuff ðŸ˜Š.
> This Buck is progressing beyond what we had hoped for!
> Thanks for the kind words fellas! Itâ€™s almost time!


Wow! Any idea on the age. Looks like a monster.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Wow! Any idea on the age. Looks like a monster.


He is at least 8 pretty sure he is 9. We have watched him 5 years. He took a major fall after a hard rut in 2016 them bounced back to a high 170 last year. I have no idea what he scored now. Iâ€™ve never seen anything like him. We are pretty excited about this old buck.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Love those big 8s. Canâ€™t wait to see how he finishes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do you remember the buck we call Mongo Clayton. He jumped to a 14 point this year. Not a giant but he looks pretty good.


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> He is at least 8 pretty sure he is 9. We have watched him 5 years. He took a major fall after a hard rut in 2016 them bounced back to a high 170 last year. I have no idea what he scored now. Iâ€™ve never seen anything like him. We are pretty excited about this old buck.


heck of a deer


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Do you remember the buck we call Mongo Clayton. He jumped to a 14 point this year. Not a giant but he looks pretty good.


Yes sir. Man he looks good. You need to get back down there and get some live pics lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> heck of a deer


Thanks! Canâ€™t wait to see him on the hoof.



rudytail10 said:


> Yes sir. Man he looks good. You need to get back down there and get some live pics lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m ready. Iâ€™m in Louisiana Alligator Hunting with a few of our Double Down customers . Joe is at the ranch getting things together. We rigged 90 hooks sets today and yesterday just got through baiting them. This place is covered in Gators. Iâ€™ll post some pictures tomorrow. Itâ€™s a commercial gator hunting operation and we are getting to hunt 57,000 acres of swamp. Should be a cool run tomorrow. 
Iâ€™m still wishing I was at the ranch looks like we will be in full swing down there starting next week.


----------



## broadonrod

Time to get back to the ranch. Travis and I had a great get away commercial hunting alligators with a couple of friends of ours in Louisiana. We ended up with 32 gators total on the baits we set yesterday evening. What a blast! Thanks again Damian for the invite and looking forward to seeing you at the ranch this winter. Time to get back into full swing deer mode. Looks like we have more rain in the forecast down at the lease. Sure hope we get our tanks full this go round.


----------



## pacontender

Very nice.


----------



## WillieT

Man you went all Troy Landry on those gators. You got some big lizards there. That had to be pretty exciting.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Dam cool. According to the narrator on Swamp People you have a couple of 1,800 pounders in the pile. Lol


----------



## W E H

broadonrod said:


> Time to get back to the ranch. Travis and I had a great get away commercial hunting alligators with a couple of friends of ours in Louisiana. We ended up with 32 gators total on the baits we set yesterday evening. What a blast! Thanks again Damian for the invite and looking forward to seeing you at the ranch this winter. Time to get back into full swing deer mode. Looks like we have more rain in the forecast down at the lease. Sure hope we get our tanks full this go round.


Do they get all jumpy and splashy like on TV or do the kind of float up and you shoot them? My only reference is watching Troy and company. 
Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Very nice.


Thanks! See ya soon down south! 


WillieT said:


> Man you went all Troy Landry on those gators. You got some big lizards there. That had to be pretty exciting.


Itâ€™s a lot of fun. This place is a commercial outfit that allows recreational hunters to go on occasion. Iâ€™m lucky enough to have a friend that invited us. Itâ€™s pretty cool hunting the gators with endless tags. We got 32 and Clay told me it was slow since it rained and cooled off the water. Iâ€™ve done quite a bit of gator hunting but never to this scale. Pretty good place incredible morning. 


Texashookset said:


> Dam cool. According to the narrator on Swamp People you have a couple of 1,800 pounders in the pile. Lol


Ya I hear ya lol! Most of these were between 7 and 10â€™ we had a blast yelling every time we had one calling it a 15 footer lol.



W E H said:


> Do they get all jumpy and splashy like on TV or do the kind of float up and you shoot them? My only reference is watching Troy and company.
> Thanks


Man sone just come up easy, some tangled in brush and trees and some we wrapped up like we had a blue marlin on the wire. Each one was different. 
I just got finished vacuum packing meet all evening. Taking it to deer camp. 
Thereâ€™s going to be a lot of alligator eating at the ranch this year!


----------



## broadonrod

Back to deer season! 
Look at the main beams in this up and comer. I donâ€™t think I posted him yet. I still have a lot of TC pics to post but lost where I left off.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is a buck that added a couple extra points this year we are excited about. He has 20 points best we can tell this year. He has a couple really nice extra tines inside his main beam that are hard to see in the picture. One is probably 9â€-10â€. I have a feeling he will break off at least one rubbing velvet off. I hope not, we will see...


----------



## WillieT

You have some amazing deer.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> You have some amazing deer.


Thanks! Its been a lot of trial and error to get it to what we have now. Every year I am more and more surprised at how the deer are progressing. This year being the worst drought we have ever experienced confirmed a few things for us imo. Iâ€™m learning more each year watching these bucks as close as we can. 
I never dreamed of having the quality of deer we are seeing on a Low Fence ranch. Less culling, better feed, keeping water close and more patients seems to be the key. Iâ€™m super excited to get in the blinds and start getting some hard horn pictures.

Thanks for all the kind replies everyone. Iâ€™m waiting on Hie to send me more pictures now.


----------



## broadonrod

*Management Buck*

Well it looks like this old buck goes on the hit list. We will probably try and take him on one of our package hunts this season. He should be 11-12 years old now. My wife has watched and videoed this old buck for 8 straight seasons. Heâ€™s one of the most regular bucks at her stand. His old knees are almost touching when he stands straight at the camera. He did very well this year in antler growth but I donâ€™t think he is going to make the cut at this stand. I think he will finish out with 13 maybe 14 points this year and still in great shape, all but his ole legs.
Itâ€™s an amazing thing watching and learning about these deer each year. This old fella is just another example with a good feed program and age bucks can maintain a beautiful head of horns for a long time. I feel sure he will make one of our guest management hunters very happy this season if we get on him. 
We are still booking a few Managment hunts and photography packages. I know some have called and we said we were booked solid but as we are seeing these old bucks we are adding hunts again. The more TC photos we look at the more super old bucks we are finding. If your interested PM me here or call 281-344-9083 ask for Brett Holden.


----------



## WillieT

Itâ€™s amazing that that buck is considered a management buck. Thatâ€™s truly a trophy for any hunter.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Itâ€™s amazing that that buck is considered a management buck. Thatâ€™s truly a trophy for any hunter.


We consider a â€œManagement Buckâ€ differently than many places. We donâ€™t just go off score and how many points a deer has. Many of our management deer are multi pointed Bucks. Not just 7-9 points. I agree he is a trophy and will probably be bigger on the ground than he looks in this picture. We consider him a management deer/trophy because we feel he has reached his full potential and is extremely old but doesnâ€™t quite reach our lease hunters criteria. For example this blind has 8 point bucks that we will let walk this year that are 130-160 plus inches but they are 4-8 years old. We will let them walk this year giving them the full opportunity to reach their maximum potential. We feel this buck will probably decline or not make it to next season. The years of fighting have just taken his knees out. By letting guest hunters take a deer like this one makes us all very happy and helps us with feed expenses etc on the ranch. I just hate to see a big beautiful buck like him go to coyotes. Thatâ€™s why we consider this buck as a â€œManagment deer. Heâ€™s is going to be a cool trophy for someone.


----------



## WillieT

Obviously youâ€™re doing things right.


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s a beast of a deer. Gonna make one Hunter a happy person thatâ€™s for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Thatâ€™s a beast of a deer. Gonna make one Hunter a happy person thatâ€™s for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing you and your nephew again this season Clayton itâ€™s alwats a blast! We need to get together and figure out the dates if yâ€™all want to come bow season or rifle hunt.

Iâ€™m clearing off my phone photos. Here are a few up and comers that will walk this year I havenâ€™t posted from last weeks TC run. The bucks are looking super healthy.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a few more Iâ€™m wiping off from last TC run. Looks like we may be getting some rain today. Hopefully itâ€™s enough to fill up the tanks. ðŸ¤ž


----------



## rudytail10

Itâ€™s just 2 weeks out and the forecast shows a good front coming in that weekend. Should be a great opportunity for yâ€™all to see some monsters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Cant wait to see some of these guys in hard antler!!! You guys have raised the bar once again


----------



## BigPig069

Thanks for the thread again this year, I canâ€™t wait to see what is to come during the rut. Also thanks for producing such a great product, I have been using it for the last 4 years and notice a remarkable difference, though my place isnâ€™t as near as big as yours my neighbor is very large over 10k acres and no Deer hunting (strictly birds) with your product we have seen deer we would not normally see. Thanks again, Double Down has made a believer out of us!


----------



## broadonrod

What a beautiful sight! I was hoping for more but this will do. Two and a half inches in the front pasture and 1.3-1.6â€ in the back pasture. Didnâ€™t rim our tanks but darn sure a start.


----------



## pacontender

That tank caught a bunch of water. Very nice.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Glad yâ€™all finally are getting some rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



BigPig069 said:


> Thanks for the thread again this year, I canâ€™t wait to see what is to come during the rut. Also thanks for producing such a great product, I have been using it for the last 4 years and notice a remarkable difference, though my place isnâ€™t as near as big as yours my neighbor is very large over 10k acres and no Deer hunting (strictly birds) with your product we have seen deer we would not normally see. Thanks again, Double Down has made a believer out of us!


Thanks for the post. We really like hearing this stuff from customers about the feed. If you donâ€™t mind me asking what county do you hunt in? We are hearing a lot of this same stuff from our East Texas customers this year.


----------



## BigPig069

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the post. We really like hearing this stuff from customers about the feed. If you donâ€™t mind me asking what county do you hunt in? We are hearing a lot of this same stuff from our East Texas customers this year.


I am hunting in Bee County, the closest place for me to get Double Down is Goliad Feed, Thanks again!


----------



## broadonrod

BigPig069 said:


> I am hunting in Bee County, the closest place for me to get Double Down is Goliad Feed, Thanks again!


Thanks! Those are some good folks at Goliad Feed. I set up that account my self. They are going through a lot. Very cool thanks!!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> What a beautiful sight! I was hoping for more but this will do. Two and a half inches in the front pasture and 1.3-1.6â€ in the back pasture. Didnâ€™t rim our tanks but darn sure a start.


See, I dun told you rain was a coming and it would have a name... Invest 95-L

John


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Due to a combination of feed and water, this could be the best year yet in your pasture. Even though droughts may help as far as your deer relying more on your protein, I still think that rain is good overall. Their antlers don't have much more growing time left.


Now is the time when it will cool off a bit, and you can sit and watch huge bucks and just feel content all over!!


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> See, I dun told you rain was a coming and it would have a name... Invest 95-L
> 
> John


 yes you did! 



Whitebassfisher said:


> Due to a combination of feed and water, this could be the best year yet in your pasture. Even though droughts may help as far as your deer relying more on your protein, I still think that rain is good overall. Their antlers don't have much more growing time left.
> 
> Now is the time when it will cool off a bit, and you can sit and watch huge bucks and just feel content all over!!


Iâ€™m ready. I worry about water and cover for the fawns more than anything. 
More scattered and available water means less traveling and stress on the new borns. More cover for this years fawn crop is exciting in its self. The coyotes have already hurt our fawn crop Iâ€™m sure for the year but this will surly help whatâ€™s left of them. 
I hate to think about all the big bucks we left to breed last year and not have a year of offspring. I think these rains will help save many of them. Itâ€™s a relief for sure. Most of our bucks are finishing out in antler growth or very close to finished so this rain isnâ€™t going to hurt our antler growth. Your absolutely right I would MUCH rather our bucks eat our feed than the native brush. Iâ€™ve seen what happens when they depend on the DD . Feeding this custom feed year round has blown our minds and progressed our lease again this season. Iâ€™m more excited about this season than ever. Thanks for the replies. Iâ€™m learning more and more every year. Canâ€™t wait to get in the stands.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

A buck that is on the hit list for one of our management hunters this year.


----------



## WillieT

The one in the front? or the one in the back! That buck in the back is really interesting, looks very wide but doesnâ€™t look to have a lot of time length. Love the width though.


----------



## awesum

Bret .... I was watching a hunting show with Larry Weishuhn recently and he made a reference ..... "in the late 1960's we were doing some surveys on the 'Old Chittim Ranch' " .....

Is that ranch any relation to the property you have? Just curious


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> The one in the front? or the one in the back! That buck in the back is really interesting, looks very wide but doesnâ€™t look to have a lot of time length. Love the width though.


The one in front is in the list... the one in Back is a young typical 10 with kickers and a droptine. Heâ€™s the one we leave to breeding this year.


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Bret .... I was watching a hunting show with Larry Weishuhn recently and he made a reference ..... "in the late 1960's we were doing some surveys on the 'Old Chittim Ranch' " .....
> 
> Is that ranch any relation to the property you have? Just curious


The Chittim was a very large ranch like 200-300,000 acres I believe. 
The name is becoming very popular and in hearing the name more and more. I would be interested in seeing a deer survey from the 60s. Our ranch was leased out to a group in the 1970s and 1980s. Two of the gentleman that were on it back then have been on the ranch as guest since I took it over 16 years ago. I learned a lot about the ranch from one of them. He actually took me to his old wooden tree stand in one of the bottom areas on our place and parts of it were still there. He says d hunted the ranch for 17 years and the best deer they ever took on our part of the Chittim during that 17 years was a 186â€ 14 Point. That was in the late 1970s. He said another buck was taken as a 183 in 1981. Those were the 2 largest in our particular ranch on record. The ranch set for a few years and then I took it over in 2002 if I remember right. The Chittim covered a lot of country. On another note I did find out from the old gentleman why we had such big bass in 2 tanks and not the others. The lease manager back in the 1970s was a big bass fishing guy and stocked 2 of our biggest deepest tanks with Florida bass.


----------



## gary.curlin

You may need to create a new term. Replace "Management Deer" with "Guest Trophy Deer", or something similar.

It's a good problem to have! Lol.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> You may need to create a new term. Replace "Management Deer" with "Guest Trophy Deer", or something similar.
> 
> It's a good problem to have! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I agree all bucks are beautiful to me. I get just as excited Hunting one of these old warriors with a guest or package hunter as I do my own trophy buck. They all deserve the same amount of respect as a trophy no matter the head gear they carry imo.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> The Chittim was a very large ranch like 200-300,000 acres I believe.
> The name is becoming very popular and in hearing the name more and more. I would be interested in seeing a deer survey from the 60s. Our ranch was leased out to a group in the 1970s and 1980s. Two of the gentleman that were on it back then have been on the ranch as guest since I took it over 16 years ago. I learned a lot about the ranch from one of them. He actually took me to his old wooden tree stand in one of the bottom areas on our place and parts of it were still there. He says d hunted the ranch for 17 years and the best deer they ever took on our part of the Chittim during that 17 years was a 186â€ 14 Point. That was in the late 1970s. He said another buck was taken as a 183 in 1981. Those were the 2 largest in our particular ranch on record. The ranch set for a few years and then I took it over in 2002 if I remember right. The Chittim covered a lot of country. On another note I did find out from the old gentleman why we had such big bass in 2 tanks and not the others. The lease manager back in the 1970s was a big bass fishing guy and stocked 2 of our biggest deepest tanks with Florida bass.


Very cool! Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a couple of more new bucks we havenâ€™t seen that showed up to this feed station last week. Iâ€™m still going through several trail camera photos from last trip to the ranch. I love the Double rows on the first buck, he has doubled his G3s on both sides.


----------



## WillieT

Great looking deer.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Great looking deer.


Thanks WillieT 
Hereâ€™s a couple from last week with the storms brewing.
The last buck I posted is a youngster that really is showing potential. He did really good this year almost double from last year. Heâ€™s no giant yet but I have high expectations for him.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

What do you have in the wide selection this year? Anybody put on a ton of width?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> What do you have in the wide selection this year? Anybody put on a ton of width?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


We have more wide deer than ever this year 22-25â€ this one is probably 30â€. Some got heavier and more points but more narrow. Several got much wider. Iâ€™ll post some wide ones when I get back and check next camera run. I just wiped off around 3000 pictures from my phone because most pictures I had were from a month ago or more when Bucks were not close to finished. We have only run cameras on 7 out 68 feeders actually 8 one of our new members is running one and this is the widest one Iâ€™ve seen so far. We did move 3 cameras to new locations just before the rains. Iâ€™m excited to see whatâ€™s coming into those feed stations. I may get Joe to pull those camera cards tomorrow if itâ€™s not to wet.


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> What do you have in the wide selection this year? Anybody put on a ton of width?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Hereâ€™s a buck that put in a lot of width but this was almost 2 months ago. We havenâ€™t run cameras here since. The buck on the right is going to be pretty wide.


----------



## broadonrod

I donâ€™t have any pictures of this buck finished out. This Buck is probably going to be pretty wide Matt. This picture was taken by one of our tanks from the truck. Iâ€™m excited to see what he has done over the last couple of months.


----------



## Bill C

broadonrod said:


> The Chittim was a very large ranch like 200-300,000 acres I believe.
> The name is becoming very popular and in hearing the name more and more. I would be interested in seeing a deer survey from the 60s. Our ranch was leased out to a group in the 1970s and 1980s. Two of the gentleman that were on it back then have been on the ranch as guest since I took it over 16 years ago. I learned a lot about the ranch from one of them. He actually took me to his old wooden tree stand in one of the bottom areas on our place and parts of it were still there. He says d hunted the ranch for 17 years and the best deer they ever took on our part of the Chittim during that 17 years was a 186â€ 14 Point. That was in the late 1970s. He said another buck was taken as a 183 in 1981. Those were the 2 largest in our particular ranch on record. The ranch set for a few years and then I took it over in 2002 if I remember right. The Chittim covered a lot of country. On another note I did find out from the old gentleman why we had such big bass in 2 tanks and not the others. The lease manager back in the 1970s was a big bass fishing guy and stocked 2 of our biggest deepest tanks with Florida bass.


Thatâ€™s pretty cool getting to learn some history of the place.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Keep the pictures coming it looks like you are going to have another stellar season I canâ€™t wait to see High Res Images!! 18 Days and counting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> The Chittim was a very large ranch like 200-300,000 acres I believe.
> The name is becoming very popular and in hearing the name more and more. I would be interested in seeing a deer survey from the 60s. Our ranch was leased out to a group in the 1970s and 1980s. Two of the gentleman that were on it back then have been on the ranch as guest since I took it over 16 years ago. I learned a lot about the ranch from one of them. He actually took me to his old wooden tree stand in one of the bottom areas on our place and parts of it were still there. He says d hunted the ranch for 17 years and the best deer they ever took on our part of the Chittim during that 17 years was a 186â€ 14 Point. That was in the late 1970s. He said another buck was taken as a 183 in 1981. Those were the 2 largest in our particular ranch on record. The ranch set for a few years and then I took it over in 2002 if I remember right. The Chittim covered a lot of country. On another note I did find out from the old gentleman why we had such big bass in 2 tanks and not the others. The lease manager back in the 1970s was a big bass fishing guy and stocked 2 of our biggest deepest tanks with Florida bass.


That is really cool, luv old ranch history.

John


----------



## willydavenport

When I was in college my dad and I hunted a small pasture at the intersection of FM 481 and 57 that was part of the original Chittum. Later, after college, I spent some time as a land surveyor and was doing deed research and came across some field notes of the original ranch. I donâ€™t remember the details but I do remember that it spanned Uvalde, Zavala, & Dimmit counties. It was definitely a sizeable place!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Good lawd thats an improvement. Wow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots

Brett I sure wish y'all had someone in Mason, TX selling Double Down. I fill a 2000 pound feeder every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everyone!
Should have done new Trail Camera pictures this afternoon. Iâ€™m ready to see if some of these deer are rubbing velvet off. Joe is pulling a couple of cards today. Canâ€™t wait to see a few...


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Dealers*



spotsndots said:


> Brett I sure wish y'all had someone in Mason, TX selling Double Down. I fill a 2000 pound feeder every 6-8 weeks.


I just pulled up the Double Down Deer Feed dealer location map. 
It looks like there are a few fairly close to you. If you have a local feed store you use regularly have them email us or PM me their contact info and we can get them set up in just a few minutes. I appreciate the post for sure. I know we are adding a few more Dealer locations to the map but I think they are North Texas and Oklahoma. 
Here is our Dealer Map link you can click on the icons for phone numbers and addresses. 
http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/dealers/


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

The difference a little rain can make in South Texas is amazing. 
Just about 3-4 weeks ago I put 25 hours in moving dirt out of this dry tank with my skid steer and a friend of mine helping doing the same on my tractor. 
Once we were done we estimated we had moved around 50 loads of silt out of the tank per hour combined. Thatâ€™s almost 2,000,000 pounds of dirt! It was a slow process with the equipment we had to work with but Iâ€™m super happy we got it done.
The ranch is turning green, fawns have cover and water now and Iâ€™m pretty excited about that. The ranch we hunt can go from zero to hero with one good rain. Look at the difference this rain past week has made! South Texas is a beautiful place following a good rain.


----------



## WillieT

What a difference a rain makes. Looking good.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> What a difference a rain makes. Looking good.


Yes Sr... 
Here is even a more beautiful sight for us! 
From 1 acre to 10 acres in a week. We are good for now!


----------



## coup de grace

A beautiful sight.


----------



## broadonrod

coup de grace said:


> A beautiful sight.


Thanks for the reply... we were sure glad to get the rain. Itâ€™s going to make hunting much harder now with water everywhere but thatâ€™s what itâ€™s about. 
Joe took out a rattler this eve. He said water everywhere, snakes and mosquitoes are on the move.


----------



## broadonrod

Managment Hunt PMs. 
I apologize for the late response on the PMs about management hunts. I just saw these tonight and realized that some got missed in my inbox. Yes we do still have Managment hunts available and yes kiddos are welcome we love having youth hunters on the ranch. We are planning on taking ALOT of bucks this year. Sorry again and I think Iâ€™m all up to date. If you want to call instead of PM you can call me at my office at 281-344-9083 Ask for Brett.


----------



## FREON

I just called and they laughed and said to call back at the end of January.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> I just called and they laughed and said to call back at the end of January.


Thatâ€™s because they have caller ID lmao! Quit pestering my office Freon! ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½
On another note here is a super old buck that will be on the hit list as a management deer. He has some cool character working and is around 11-12 years old. We have seen this old buck at this stand for many many years. Looks like heâ€™s going to be 15 points this year and probably around 20â€ wide. Our bucks are really moving around since we got the rain last week.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> I just called and they laughed and said to call back at the end of January.


Seriously we added an extra guide this year and really plan on taking more bucks than ever. The young 3 year old bucks we are seeing now look more like the 5 year old bucks we were seeing 3- 4 years ago imo. We are really seeing the difference and progress with our feed program more and more every year. 
I really like seeing these young fawns getting on the DD this young. 
This little fella has been in there almost every evening. We are going to attempt to take out several bucks we typically wouldnâ€™t shoot this year to give the young giants a little stress relief.


----------



## broadonrod

This young fella is what I really get excited about when I think of the years to come. He has a lot of potential and really did well this year.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thatâ€™s because they have caller ID lmao! Quit pestering my office Freon! ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½
> On another note here is a super old buck that will be on the hit list as a management deer. He has some cool character working and is around 11-12 years old. We have seen this old buck at this stand for many many years. Looks like heâ€™s going to be 15 points this year and probably around 20â€ wide. Our bucks are really moving around since we got the rain last week.


Man thatâ€™s a nice one. Gonna be a nice trophy for someone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a great deer. Your management hunts are going to make some people very happy hunters.


----------



## broadonrod

*Giant Eight Point Buck- Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Going through Trail Camera pictures Joe sent me. 
Look at the head on this old 8 point! He is finishing out much stronger than I thought he would! 
I love big 8s! What a trophy imo! Canâ€™t wait to see him on the hoof!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Man that guy has some age on him. Thanks for the updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPig069

Love a Big 8, My bucket List is a 160â€+ 8, one of these days!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Man that guy has some age on him. Thanks for the updates
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 He is an old fella. Check out the age on this old buck. He really did well this year. Good feed year round , water close by and age is a hard deer growing combination to beat.



BigPig069 said:


> Love a Big 8, My bucket List is a 160â€+ 8, one of these days!


Hope you find you one. I love big 8s and this one grabbed me when Joe sent me these pictures.

Hereâ€™s the old 10 point that showed up this camera run. Another buck that stacked on the inches this year


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> The Chittim was a very large ranch like 200-300,000 acres I believe.
> The name is becoming very popular and in hearing the name more and more. I would be interested in seeing a deer survey from the 60s. Our ranch was leased out to a group in the 1970s and 1980s. Two of the gentleman that were on it back then have been on the ranch as guest since I took it over 16 years ago. I learned a lot about the ranch from one of them. He actually took me to his old wooden tree stand in one of the bottom areas on our place and parts of it were still there. He says d hunted the ranch for 17 years and the best deer they ever took on our part of the Chittim during that 17 years was a 186â€ 14 Point. That was in the late 1970s. He said another buck was taken as a 183 in 1981. Those were the 2 largest in our particular ranch on record. The ranch set for a few years and then I took it over in 2002 if I remember right. The Chittim covered a lot of country. On another note I did find out from the old gentleman why we had such big bass in 2 tanks and not the others. The lease manager back in the 1970s was a big bass fishing guy and stocked 2 of our biggest deepest tanks with Florida bass.


J M Chittim took advantage of a Mexican land grant in the mid 1800's. He lived in San Antonio and ultimately amassed 200,000 - 250,000 acres off of the original land grant. The Ghost town of Tulia was named after his daughter. He died in San Antonio in 1911 and the property was then split over the years between family members and then most of it was eventually sold to non family members.

He became one of the top cattle ranchers in Texas and therefore the country. Stories are that he would come to his ranch in Maverick County from his home in San Antonio and get on a horse to ride across his massive ranch - he would get lost and the cowboys who lived in shacks out on the property would have to track him down and bring him back to civilization. Remember that back in those days there were no landmarks - no highways, no cell towers, and very few fences.

Over the years after his death the land holdings were split between family members and therefore the huge ranch was divided into smaller acreage. Very few of the original family members still own a part of the ranch. Mr. Chittim was considered one of the great cattle barons of the early days of Texas. The ranch has always produced record class bucks even before land management was in vogue or records were kept. Most of the massive bucks killed on this property over the years was never entered in record books or contest. Most likely the best genetics anywhere in Texas or maybe the entire USA.

I will post more information on this historic ranch in days to come - the attachment below gives more history Mr Chittim and the incredible history behind the Chittim ranches

Click on the link below for details on this historic man and ranch

http://www.findagrave.com/memorial/44283869/james-madison-chittim


----------



## sundownbrown

Very cool info, would love to see that country in those times


----------



## grayson

Maverick County is a very small county compared to most others in Texas - despite that it has the most typical and non typical Boone and Crockett book deer taken over the past 30 years in all of Texas and also ranks very highly across the entire US. Book deer are not a new thing in this part of Texas


----------



## WillieT

That big 8 is a pig. Wow


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> Maverick County is a very small county compared to most others in Texas - despite that it has the most typical and non typical Boone and Crockett book deer taken over the past 30 years in all of Texas and also ranks very highly across the entire US. Book deer are not a new thing in this part of Texas


Thatâ€™s pretty cool info. I googled the ranch my self right after the post was made about acreage. Lots of history in the Chittim. 
I also agree Maverick co is a great deer county book deer like rabbits lol. Just kidding. Thatâ€™s one reason I took this ranch 16 years ago. 
Honestly I could care less though about what a deer nets... Nets are for fish . 
Iâ€™ve never entered any of my personal bucks in The Book. I do like that 200â€ of antler total no matter which side of the beams the points are on. I really like character more than net. 
We have book deer dieing in the brush of old age giving them the opportunity to get bigger in gross score trying to build more 200â€ deer. 
Very few wild Texas freerange bucks hit 200â€ yesterday or today in any county. 
Before DMP, helicopters, nets and deer getting out of pens the numbers might have pushed 1 in a million. Even with all the â€œhands on wild deerâ€ taking place now days itâ€™s still probably 1 in 200,000 making 200â€ in Texas and that may be giving in. 
To me that is the mark. Iâ€™ll never take a deer just to get my name in the book. Itâ€™s all about the fun in the hunt and progress in accomplishments you set for your self in the area you hunt imo. I might put a deer in the book one day but Iâ€™ll never shoot one just to do so.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Thatâ€™s pretty cool info. I googled the ranch my self right after the post was made about acreage. Lots of history in the Chittim.
> I also agree Maverick co is a great deer county book deer like rabbits lol. Just kidding. Thatâ€™s one reason I took this ranch 16 years ago.
> Honestly I could care less though about what a deer nets... Nets are for fish .
> Iâ€™ve never entered any of my personal bucks in The Book. I do like that 200â€ of antler total no matter which side of the beams the points are on. I really like character more than net.
> We have book deer dieing in the brush of old age giving them the opportunity to get bigger in gross score trying to build more 200â€ deer.
> Very few wild Texas freerange bucks hit 200â€ yesterday or today in any county.
> Before DMP, helicopters, nets and deer getting out of pens the numbers might have pushed 1 in a million. Even with all the â€œhands on wild deerâ€ taking place now days itâ€™s still probably 1 in 200,000 making 200â€ in Texas and that may be giving in.
> To me that is the mark. Iâ€™ll never take a deer just to get my name in the book. Itâ€™s all about the fun in the hunt and progress in accomplishments you set for your self in the area you hunt imo. I might put a deer in the book one day but Iâ€™ll never shoot one just to do so.


With all due respect whether you choose to enter your deer in B&C or not is irrelevant.

All I stated was the fact that for many, many years Maverick County has produced world class typical and non typical bucks - that is not guessing - that is recorded history. If you look at the scores over the years of bucks taken in Maverick it is very clear that trophy bucks are not a new thing. Maybe it is on your lease but it is clearly not a new thing for all of Maverick County.


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> Maverick County is a very small county compared to most others in Texas - despite that it has the most typical and non typical Boone and Crockett book deer taken over the past 30 years in all of Texas and also ranks very highly across the entire US. Book deer are not a new thing in this part of Texas





Huntman3 said:


> With all due respect whether you choose to enter your deer in B&C or not is irrelevant.
> 
> All I stated was the fact that for many, many years Maverick County has produced world class typical and non typical bucks - that is not guessing - that is recorded history. If you look at the scores over the years of bucks taken in Maverick it is very clear that trophy bucks are not a new thing. Maybe it is on your lease but it is clearly not a new thing for all of Maverick County.


I donâ€™t think any one has said Maverick county has never had good deer. This thread is about 13,800 acres of an old 250,000 acre ranch. 
The truly big deer thing has happened on our place strongly over the past 6 years. Itâ€™s crazy the progress we have seen. It even surprises us more and more each year. As I stated I took this ranch due to its great location. Maverick, Zavala, Webb, Dimmit they all produce great deer and many more counties do the same. Good Free range, Low Fence ranches are becoming extinct. Maverick co still holds some of the best.
Maverick was not shot out like the majority of many other counties closer to larger populous cities years ago. It was a quiet well kept secret for many years and a longer drive for most hunters. 
That all changed in the 1990s imo when deer became more valuable. Larger lessees, cheaper prices in good deer county. Maverick started to be more desirable due to the caliber of bucks in the area with large acreage available. I hunted the ranch directly next to us across the Hwy, the biggest buck taken off that lease in the 11 years the manager had it was a 163. My dad shot that one in the late 90s. Our goal was 160 when we took this ranch and half the age we hunt deer now.
Yes Maverick has the strogest record of book deer but it also averaged a hunter per 1000-3000 acres and 10s of thousands of acres not leased for many years.
What that tells me is the county withstood less damage by human error of poor management practices. Management practices over the past few years have evolved and good leases in the area on well managed properties surly are producing larger Bucks year after year as hunters learn about the importance of age and nutrition. 
There is so much more to raising big Low Fence deer than most realize especially . Being in a good county or a good area helps but it doesnâ€™t end there.
I think I have learned more in the in the past 6-8 years than I have learned in last 40 years hunting South Texas. 
Hunting and watching big, wild deer is my passion and I feel very blessed to be able to hunt this incredible Nunley Chittim Ranch.

Iâ€™m looking at Trail Camera photos now as Joe sends them to me. I canâ€™t wait for next weekend. Itâ€™s about time to fling an arrow.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> I donâ€™t think any one has said Maverick county has never had good deer. This thread is about 13,800 acres of an old 250,000 acre ranch.
> The truly big deer thing has happened on our place strongly over the past 6 years. Itâ€™s crazy the progress we have seen. It even surprises us more and more each year. As I stated I took this ranch due to its great location. Maverick, Zavala, Webb, Dimmit they all produce great deer and many more counties do the same. Good Free range, Low Fence ranches are becoming extinct. Maverick co still holds some of the best.
> Maverick was not shot out like the majority of many other counties closer to larger populous cities years ago. It was a quiet well kept secret for many years and a longer drive for most hunters.
> That all changed in the 1990s imo when deer became more valuable. Larger lessees, cheaper prices in good deer county. Maverick started to be more desirable due to the caliber of bucks in the area with large acreage available. I hunted the ranch directly next to us across the Hwy, the biggest buck taken off that lease in the 11 years the manager had it was a 163. My dad shot that one in the late 90s. Our goal was 160 when we took this ranch and half the age we hunt deer now.
> Yes Maverick has the strogest record of book deer but it also averaged a hunter per 1000-3000 acres and 10s of thousands of acres not leased for many years.
> What that tells me is the county withstood less damage by human error of poor management practices. Management practices over the past few years have evolved and good leases in the area on well managed properties surly are producing larger Bucks year after year as hunters learn about the importance of age and nutrition.
> There is so much more to raising big Low Fence deer than most realize especially . Being in a good county or a good area helps but it doesnâ€™t end there.
> I think I have learned more in the in the past 6-8 years than I have learned in last 40 years hunting South Texas.
> Hunting and watching big, wild deer is my passion and I feel very blessed to be able to hunt this incredible Nunley Chittim Ranch.
> 
> Iâ€™m looking at Trail Camera photos now as Joe sends them to me. I canâ€™t wait for next weekend. Itâ€™s about time to fling an arrow.


And I never said you did not have great deer.

However you just made my point. There have been huge deer in Maverick for many years and back then there was very little, if any, management or high fences. Protein and cottonseed were not prevalent back then but yet there were very big, book deer being killed. Forget net or gross - there were huge bucks taken. Bigger than anywhere in the entire state.

What that tells me is that the country has awesome brush and browse and awesome natural genetics and that is a great starting point in todays world of management. That is not a bad thing - it is just a fact.


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> And I never said you did not have great deer.
> 
> However you just made my point. There have been huge deer in Maverick for many years and back then there was very little, if any, management or high fences. Protein and cottonseed were not prevalent back then but yet there were very big, book deer being killed. Forget net or gross - there were huge bucks taken. Bigger than anywhere in the entire state.
> 
> What that tells me is that the country has awesome brush and browse and awesome natural genetics and that is a great starting point in todays world of management. That is not a bad thing - it is just a fact.


Ok I get it... you love Maverick co. and big deer live there. Thank you for your reply and the valued information. Greatly appreciated. Itâ€™s good to know someoneâ€™s killed big deer in the area. ðŸ':cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Iâ€™ll post some more pictures tomorrow. Got to go through 1/2 of this card this evening at a stand we havenâ€™t looked at until today. Here is a nice wide one in the back. Iâ€™m going to shut it down on this picture for tonight. 
Thanks again for the kind words everyone. Iâ€™m looking forward to meeting all of you coming to hunt with us for the first time this year.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™ll post some more pictures tomorrow. Got to go through 1/2 of this card this evening at a stand we havenâ€™t looked at until today. Here is a nice wide one in the back. Iâ€™m going to shut it down on this picture for tonight.
> Thanks again for the kind words everyone. Iâ€™m looking forward to meeting all of you coming to hunt with us for the first time this year.


Wow, that deer looks like he doesn't want his identity know with that spout covering his face like you see with a person on tv. Unbelievable deer as always


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



sundownbrown said:


> Wow, that deer looks like he doesn't want his identity know with that spout covering his face like you see with a person on tv. Unbelievable deer as always[/QUOTE
> Thanks. That buck is behind that tube in every picture we have if him but one. He got wider this year and looks like his beams got longer as well. Iâ€™m pretty sure he is still a big 9 point again this year just bigger.
> Here is a really nice buck that showed up we havenâ€™t seen yet this year. This picture is from one of the cameras we have had running since July. This camera had a lot of really nice bucks show up this round. With all the rain we had and water more available throughout the ranch I think several bucks are moving and feeding back in their regular areas.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Itâ€™s crazy how good the deer look this year. Canâ€™t wait to see some live pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Itâ€™s crazy how good the deer look this year. Canâ€™t wait to see some live pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Itâ€™s going to be a fun season... Joe is filling feeders and just sent me this Live Photo. 
Pond filler coming!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Itâ€™s crazy how good the deer look this year. Canâ€™t wait to see some live pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice up and comer.... heâ€™s getting his pond filled up as Iâ€™m posting.


----------



## bowmansdad

WOW, I am blown away with the quality of the deer this year! Canâ€™t wait to see this season unfold, Iâ€™m thinking some monsters are lurking in the brush!


----------



## BigPig069

I want to see that Giant 8 on page 23in hard antler!! What do you have him scored at Bret?


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> WOW, I am blown away with the quality of the deer this year! Canâ€™t wait to see this season unfold, Iâ€™m thinking some monsters are lurking in the brush!


 Thank you! I hope so. We have 62 feeders we still have not put cameras on. Itâ€™s making it a much more exciting seasons not knowing what we have walking out there this year. We have a couple of new lease members and that makes it exciting as well. They are pretty fired up. We hired an extra guide this year and he started today. Joe set him in a stand we have been watching on camera since June and he videos 3 Bucks we havenâ€™t seen on camera. I am really looking forward to getting down there.



BigPig069 said:


> I want to see that Giant 8 on page 23in hard antler!! What do you have him scored at Bret?


I havenâ€™t tried score him yet. He does have a great frame. At least head on anyway. We have a nice buck at that stand i found on Trail Camera one of our lease members may want to shoot. They havenâ€™t seen him yet but Im betting his days are numbered. Once season starts Iâ€™ll start getting pictures to post. We are steering clear of that blind now until season starts. The buck I saw on camera there can become very elusive and has been known to disappear once we start hunting. 
Thanks for the kind words and post. I canâ€™t believe season snuck up on us this quick.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest- Double Down Deer Feed*

We had a blast tonight at the Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest. 
Our ranch ended up taking 1st & 2nd Place Overall Low Fence Rifle, 1st and 2nd Low Fence Overall Archery, 1st Place Overall Low Fence Womenâ€™s division and several more winners in other divisions. Other customers won 1st Place Overall High Fence, Best 9 Point and a lot more. I think Double Down Deer Feed had 20 total winners. What a great night and we added probably 20 new customers switching over to our feed. It was a blast to say the least. We are super proud of the Overall deer contest results again this season. It was really special getting to share another great year at the deer contest with my dad. What an experience and what a great night. Iâ€™m already looking forward to doing it all over again next year.


----------



## porkrind

Congrats, ready for the season to start. Enjoy the thread and seeing all the good deer y'all have. Good luck to y'all this season.


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations! Testimony that you are doing things right.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> We had a blast tonight at the Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest.
> Our ranch ended up taking 1st & 2nd Place Overall Low Fence Rifle, 1st and 2nd Low Fence Overall Archery, 1st Place Overall Low Fence Womenâ€™s division and several more winners in other divisions. Other customers won 1st Place Overall High Fence, Best 9 Point and a lot more. I think Double Down Deer Feed had 20 total winners. What a great night and we added probably 20 new customers switching over to our feed. It was a blast to say the least. We are super proud of the Overall deer contest results again this season. It was really special getting to share another great year at the deer contest with my dad. What an experience and what a great night. Iâ€™m already looking forward to doing it all over again next year.


Awesome work guys!! Such a great testament to feeding the right feed and letting them get old.


----------



## DR_Smith

Post 149 and bottom deer in 173....
Thatâ€™s a lot points!! Any new pics of those deer? 173 looked like a red stag crown on the ends! 
These on a hit list or too young?

They look like your dads style with all the character!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome. Great night for double down. Looks like a blast. Wish I could have been there. Less than a week away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Any giant wide 6 pts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> We had a blast tonight at the Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest.
> Our ranch ended up taking 1st & 2nd Place Overall Low Fence Rifle, 1st and 2nd Low Fence Overall Archery, 1st Place Overall Low Fence Womenâ€™s division and several more winners in other divisions. Other customers won 1st Place Overall High Fence, Best 9 Point and a lot more. I think Double Down Deer Feed had 20 total winners. What a great night and we added probably 20 new customers switching over to our feed. It was a blast to say the least. We are super proud of the Overall deer contest results again this season. It was really special getting to share another great year at the deer contest with my dad. What an experience and what a great night. Iâ€™m already looking forward to doing it all over again next year.


Nice, hard work pays off!!! Congrats!

Tell POPs howdy!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

porkrind said:


> Congrats, ready for the season to start. Enjoy the thread and seeing all the good deer y'all have. Good luck to y'all this season.


Thanks! 


WillieT said:


> Congratulations! Testimony that you are doing things right.


 Thanks!



Midlandtxhunter said:


> Awesome work guys!! Such a great testament to feeding the right feed and letting them get old.


Thanks! See ya soon.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Post 149 and bottom deer in 173....
> Thatâ€™s a lot points!! Any new pics of those deer? 173 looked like a red stag crown on the ends!
> These on a hit list or too young?
> 
> They look like your dads style with all the character!


I really like that buck with all the points. The old man is all about that character! Heâ€™s having an issue with one of his bypasses in his leg again. It started yesterday. They may have to cut on him again this week. We are hoping itâ€™s a quick and easy fix so he can get down and hunt. It could be another week before he gets there if all goes well. Itâ€™s all heâ€™s talking about. He has a monster on the hit list but he has another buck that doesnâ€™t s ore as much he my trade out on. Like you said he like character. Just gotta get him fixed up. 
As for the bucks in those TC photos. 
We always like to see them on the hoof before making the call. They are starting to rub out and I really like to see them hard horned on the hoof first. Iâ€™ll start posting a few shooters later this week. We have a couple old bucks in mind. Monica as always has a few great looking deer we want to see from the stand next weekend. 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome. Great night for double down. Looks like a blast. Wish I could have been there. Less than a week away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing you soon! Sure hope Shane makes it as well! 
With you could have made it! Fun times for sure


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Any giant wide 6 pts
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


We have now run 9 cameras out if 70 feed stations and we did find one big 6 point. I say big but he is no giant - he is about 22â€ wide though.

I had a big 7 point I have been watching for 3 years at one of my stands. Iâ€™ve been passing him to try and grow him into a monster 7 for one of the kiddos to shoot. He came in to the feeder yesterday and he did get bigger but heâ€™s not a 7 point this year.  he became a 8 point frame and grew 5 kickers making him a 13 point. It may sound strange but I was pretty disappointed he didnâ€™t stay a big 7. I was really going for one of the youngster would nail him as a counters deer. 
Someone will be really happy with him though he really cool. We booked another management hunt today with another 2cooler. This big boy will be in the list! Heâ€™s another kinda pretty buck. 
From trash to trophyâ€™s. Itâ€™s hapoenin more and more each season. 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Nice, hard work pays off!!! Congrats!
> 
> Tell POPs howdy!!
> 
> John


Thanks! Iâ€™ll do it John. Again it was great meeting you and your wife. I sure hope yâ€™all make it to the ranch for a weekend this season!

Iâ€™ve been going through a few TC pictures this evening. 
Hereâ€™s a new buck that showed up at the DD station. Im usually more of a non typical guy but I got a feeling this big 10 is going to be a heart stopper when he walks out in front of the bow stand. 
This is another buck that stacked on the inches this year. Mass, tines, beams and spread all got bigger. He just needs another year or 2 on the good stuff! I canâ€™t wait to get good still pictures of this young buck once he rubs out. 
Thanks again for the replyâ€™s John!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Iâ€™ll do it John. Again it was great meeting you and your wife. I sure hope yâ€™all make it to the ranch for a weekend this season!
> 
> Iâ€™ve been going through a few TC pictures this evening.
> Hereâ€™s a new buck that showed up at the DD station. Im usually more of a non typical guy but I got a feeling this big 10 is going to be a heart stopper when he walks out in front of the bow stand.
> This is another buck that stacked on the inches this year. Mass, tines, beams and spread all got bigger. He just needs another year or 2 on the good stuff! I canâ€™t wait to get good still pictures of this young buck once he rubs out.
> Thanks again for the replyâ€™s John!


Brett

He is a stud, gonna be a great trophy for some one. We are looking forward to that visit ourselves.

John


----------



## WillieT

Another monster.

Sure hope your dadâ€™s issue is an easy fix and heâ€™s out and about soon.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett
> 
> He is a stud, gonna be a great trophy for some one. We are looking forward to that visit ourselves.
> 
> John


Thanks John. Looking forward to it.



WillieT said:


> Another monster.
> 
> Sure hope your dadâ€™s issue is an easy fix and heâ€™s out and about soon.


 Thank You! 
Man Iâ€™m hope so. We were planning on heading to the ranch tomorrow. Iâ€™m going to stick around with him until he gets this finished up. 
I hate this happened opening weekend he was really excited about hunting that monster at his stand. I told him that buck has lived at that blind 5 years he isnâ€™t going anywhere. No better medicine than a 30 point buck at your stand to get you back on your feet fast.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

A couple of big boys are hitting the Double Down and building up their bodies for the winter. The better the condition the bucks go into the rut the better condition they come out of the rut. 
That leads to less recovery time post rut so their bodyâ€™s can focus on building next years head gear. We are building next years trophies starting now by feeding DD year round. Plus our bucks have less reason to leave our lease or blinds when we donâ€™t cut off the feed source they have depended on all summer. We cut off the DD and our bucks leave. 
Keeping a consistent feed available without changing the Bucks diet all year is a very important part of our management plan. 
This year we suffered the worst drought we have ever seen on our lease in the 16 years I have leased it, yet we are seeing the best Bucks we have ever seen in those 16 years. Feeding Double Down Year Round has changed our ranch and taught me how important it is to feed a more powerful and more consistent feed blend imo. The deer I am seeing this year on Camera have once again blown my mind. Iâ€™ve said it on here before. I never imagined having the caliber of Low Fence Bucks we are seeing this year. I canâ€™t wait to start scouting from the blinds and see some of these bucks in person. 
Brett Holden


----------



## pacontender

Great bucks. Canâ€™t wait to get down there.


----------



## rudytail10

That one in the back looks ancient lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

just wondering... but why don't you like to like to post pictures or show any of the trophies on your or your members hit list? Is it wanting to keep secret info away from your members or just not having one picked out yet? Maybe you have posted pictures of a few but just don't say he's on your list?

Yes you post a few management hunt hit listers but we never seem to see your hit list trophies until after they hit the ground. 

If you have posted this and i missed it i am sorry


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> Man Iâ€™m hope so. We were planning on heading to the ranch tomorrow. Iâ€™m going to stick around with him until he gets this finished up.
> 
> I hate this happened opening weekend he was really excited about hunting that monster at his stand. I told him that buck has lived at that blind 5 years he isnâ€™t going anywhere. No better medicine than a 30 point buck at your stand to get you back on your feet fast.


Hope he gets better soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bobby Hill said:


> just wondering... but why don't you like to like to post pictures or show any of the trophies on your or your members hit list? Is it wanting to keep secret info away from your members or just not having one picked out yet? Maybe you have posted pictures of a few but just don't say he's on your list?
> 
> Yes you post a few management hunt hit listers but we never seem to see your hit list trophies until after they hit the ground.
> 
> If you have posted this and i missed it i am sorry


I donâ€™t have cameras on my lease members feeders. The bucks I post are from my feeders or my wifeâ€™s and almost all of the pictures I post are from only about 1500 acres in the safest, central area of our lease. My lease members and I donâ€™t have any sectet pictures between us and share videos and pictures daily. The pictures I post of big deer I feel confident will never travel off our lease and I donâ€™t mind sharing some of them. Also â€œpre seasonâ€ if we do see an old monster that may travel to a lease members blind or was seen close I usually just tell them I saw a Big one there and they may want to put some time in on him. 
I even share all of our family pasture photos with them. I do choose not to post many deer in some locations for my own reasons. I have posted a couple of pictures of bucks that will probably get whacked but they are family pasture deer and our paying guest hunters will be hunting them. My dad will most likely be hunting that 30 point buck at his stand and that is the first buck I posted.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Hope he gets better soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I hope so. Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Wonder who win this fight?


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

This buck just smacks raccoons like mosquitoes! We have pictures of him doing this 3 different nights.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Wonder who win this fight?


Traps are ready!!


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Traps are ready!!


***** are ready for you! Saw one feeder had 17 under it at once in one picture.
Ready to get you started on the coyotes ASAP. The coyotes are thick this year. Looking forward to having you helping us out with the varmint control this season.


----------



## finz

Sweet pics bud, Thanks again for sharing!! Canâ€™t wait to see how your season shakes out!!Sure hope your Dad gets better soon!!


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s a buck that put in a lot of width but this was almost 2 months ago. We havenâ€™t run cameras here since. The buck on the right is going to be pretty wide.


All right!!! The one jumping the fence. Young deer showing that 12 to 14 pt main frame.
That's the one you want to keep.:smile:


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Sweet pics bud, Thanks again for sharing!! Canâ€™t wait to see how your season shakes out!!Sure hope your Dad gets better soon!!


Thanks man! The old mans really fired up about Season I sure hope this doesnâ€™t shut him down for long. Thanks for the kind words.

Iâ€™m going through pictures again now. 
Here is a true trophy


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

This old buck did well this year. Actually he did much better than I thought earlier in last months pictures. He piled on slot of inches lasted in the growing season. 
Thus Buck is 10 years old this year. Monica has 7-8 years of footage of this old buck. She almost took him as an 8 year old but let him ride. He didnâ€™t do as good last year so he got a pass. This year looks to be his best head ever. Heâ€™s really starting to show his age in his knees this year. When he stands straight at you his knees are starting to do the â€œwishboneâ€ thing.


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s a stud of a deer and an old warrior for sure. Canâ€™t wait to see some live pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks man! The old mans really fired up about Season I sure hope this doesnâ€™t shut him down for long. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Iâ€™m going through pictures again now.
> Here is a true trophy


Yâ€™all have a beer trough out there? That deer has a beer belly.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Got a few pics of some nice ones last night. Looked at pictures for 2 hours. Iâ€™m very happy with what we are seeing this year. We are up to 9 camera checks so far. This Buck appears to have 18 maybe 19 points this year best we can tell. Heâ€™s definitely got a lot going on.


----------



## tpool

Wow. What a crazy big rack on that deer!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Thatâ€™s a nice one. Looks like the coins are eating good lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

Great looking buck! It looks like your **** problem is real, unfortunately. I know we saw a fair decrease in the feed bill after we started hitting them hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

A little bit of all ages. Look at that fat pig on the left.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a nice up and comer. He added a lot this year. Iâ€™m not sure if he is 4 or 5 years old this year we saw him a lot last season but not sure on age. Heâ€™s definitely got the potential of becoming a great buck.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

I love seeing yearling like this! Look at the tine length on this 1 year old! 
Getting the bucks started as fawns on good feed is paying off. They are looking better every year.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Looking good. Only a few days away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Wasting nothing... these two bucks would rather eat their Double Down off the ground. We have not filled the corn feeders at this stand yet. Going to get that done today if Joe doesnâ€™t get rained on. Iâ€™m excited to get the big camera out and start taking some pictures!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> I love seeing yearling like this! Look at the tine length on this 1 year old!
> Getting the bucks started as fawns on good feed is paying off. They are looking better every year.


Interesting how you have that forked G2 trait. Seeing it more and more...

John


----------



## Payne346

Great blog and really enjoy following along. I know you have mentioned before, but in a brief description, what are you doing as far as culling/management deer? I know pouring the feed (DD Good feed!) to them and let them get as old as possible works really well, the pictures don't lie, but do you have a certain criteria you look for?


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Interesting how you have that forked G2 trait. Seeing it more and more...
> 
> John


 We are kinda seeing more and more if everything but your right lots of forked G2s. 
We are seeing multiple tines between tines we call â€œTweenersâ€ more so this year than ever. I just got in one of my stands hopefully have some pictures of deer soon. 
Border Patrol might have screwed my evening. Just met 3 of their trucks on the road to my stand. ðŸ¤¨


Payne346 said:


> Great blog and really enjoy following along. I know you have mentioned before, but in a brief description, what are you doing as far as culling/management deer? I know pouring the feed (DD Good feed!) to them and let them get as old as possible works really well, the pictures don't lie, but do you have a certain criteria you look for?


We do very little Managment compared to most ranches I know. It works good in some ways and hard on the deer in others. We try and let our herd pay for them selves so to speak. 
We sell management hunts and feed hard. What Iâ€™m getting at is a less desirable buck to some can become trophyâ€™s to others. If we can turn 135 class deer into 145-155 class deer or grow them droptines for example they become worth more to our guest hunters and we use those funds to pay some ranch expenses. 
We also give our deer the full opportunity to show their true potential by letting them get older. We usually take the Bucks at off areas we see much better up and comers at and try to give the space. For example if we have 30 regular bucks at one blind we might pick the 3-4 least desirable. We like leaving anyway with a big frame no matter how many points. We also look at age. We try to start culling at 5-7 years old and take several once we feel they have peeked at 9-11 years old as larger management deer. It really hard to exceplain in a couple of paragraphs or one long one like this lol. 
Long story short we let lots of deer live, cull at older ages when we feel the potential has shown its self and leave a lot of does to keep our genetics strong. 
This probably didnâ€™t even answer your question very well.
Pm me your number and Iâ€™ll be glad to call ya.

Iâ€™m in the stand now. First buck walking in! Pictures coming...


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> We are kinda seeing more and more if everything but your right lots of forked G2s.
> 
> We are seeing multiple tines between tines we call â€œTweenersâ€ more so this year than ever. I just got in one of my stands hopefully have some pictures of deer soon.
> 
> Border Patrol might have screwed my evening. Just met 3 of their trucks on the road to my stand. ðŸ¤¨
> 
> We do very little Managment compared to most ranches I know. It works good in some ways and hard on the deer in others. We try and let our herd pay for them selves so to speak.
> 
> We sell management hunts and feed hard. What Iâ€™m getting at is a less desirable buck to some can become trophyâ€™s to others. If we can turn 135 class deer into 145-155 class deer or grow them droptines for example they become worth more to our guest hunters and we use those funds to pay some ranch expenses.
> 
> We also give our deer the full opportunity to show their true potential by letting them get older. We usually take the Bucks at off areas we see much better up and comers at and try to give the space. For example if we have 30 regular bucks at one blind we might pick the 3-4 least desirable. We like leaving anyway with a big frame no matter how many points. We also look at age. We try to start culling at 5-7 years old and take several once we feel they have peeked at 9-11 years old as larger management deer. It really hard to exceplain in a couple of paragraphs or one long one like this lol.
> 
> Long story short we let lots of deer live, cull at older ages when we feel the potential has shown its self and leave a lot of does to keep our genetics strong.
> 
> This probably didnâ€™t even answer your question very well.
> 
> Pm me your number and Iâ€™ll be glad to call ya.
> 
> Iâ€™m in the stand now. First buck walking in! Pictures coming...


And so it beings. Canâ€™t wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



rudytail10 said:


> And so it beings. Canâ€™t wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Buck is much nicer in person than he was on trail camera. 
I have a few does this Buck and 100 whistle ducks so far.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This Buck is much nicer in person than he was on trail camera.
> 
> I have a few does this Buck and 100 whistle ducks so far.


Are you in the in ground blind. From the whistle duck comment it sounds like you are lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Are you in the in ground blind. From the whistle duck comment it sounds like you are lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m in the pit blind. First time to sit here


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

LIVE... This pit blind is cool! First time I have set in one.


----------



## rudytail10

Gonna be some good pictures from there looks like. Nice to finally see some live pics. Trail cameras are nice but hard to beat those live pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Payne346

broadonrod said:


> We are kinda seeing more and more if everything but your right lots of forked G2s.
> We are seeing multiple tines between tines we call â€œTweenersâ€ more so this year than ever. I just got in one of my stands hopefully have some pictures of deer soon.
> Border Patrol might have screwed my evening. Just met 3 of their trucks on the road to my stand. ðŸ¤¨
> 
> We do very little Managment compared to most ranches I know. It works good in some ways and hard on the deer in others. We try and let our herd pay for them selves so to speak.
> We sell management hunts and feed hard. What Iâ€™m getting at is a less desirable buck to some can become trophyâ€™s to others. If we can turn 135 class deer into 145-155 class deer or grow them droptines for example they become worth
> more to our guest hunters and we use those funds to pay some ranch expenses.
> We also give our deer the full opportunity to show their true potential by letting them get older. We usually take the Bucks at off areas we see much better up and comers at and try to give the space. For example if we have 30 regular bucks at one blind we might pick the 3-4 least desirable. We like leaving anyway with a big frame no matter how many points. We also look at age. We try to start culling at 5-7 years old and take several once we feel they have peeked at 9-11 years old as larger management deer. It really hard to exceplain in a couple of paragraphs or one long one like this lol.
> Long story short we let lots of deer live, cull at older ages when we feel the
> potential has shown its self and leave a lot of does to keep our genetics strong.
> This probably didnâ€™t even answer your question very well.
> Pm me your number and Iâ€™ll be glad to call ya.
> 
> Iâ€™m in the stand now. First buck walking in! Pictures coming...


First off, thank you for taking the time to reply back. And yes, you did answer my questions. I am always trying to learn and it seems there are a lot of different opinions out there. We have a place in South Texas and we are very management minded, but is only our second year and we have a lot of work to do. Thanks again and would love to talk one day. Thanks for sharing and good luck this season! I am headed South in the morning about 4am!


----------



## hjm

broadonrod said:


> Got a few pics of some nice ones last night. Looked at pictures for 2 hours. Iâ€™m very happy with what we are seeing this year. We are up to 9 camera checks so far. This Buck appears to have 18 maybe 19 points this year best we can tell. Heâ€™s definitely got a lot going on.


This is a good deer


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Live from camp come on Saturday!


----------



## jtburf

That little fella in the Video on the hit list?

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> That little fella in the Video on the hit list?
> 
> John


No sir 2-3 more years on him. Heâ€™s headed in the right direction though for sure. 
There were some beautiful Bucks seen yesterday evening by the other hunters. I didnâ€™t see any mature bucks myself. We watched videos, grilled swordfish and had a few opening weekend cold ones last night. Itâ€™s good to be back at the ranch. Everything has greened up and I have a feeling Hunting is going to be tough now since the rains.


----------



## WillieT

Some really nice deer.

Howâ€™s your dad doing? Hope heâ€™s able to make it.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> No sir 2-3 more years on him. Heâ€™s headed in the right direction though for sure.
> There were some beautiful Bucks seen yesterday evening by the other hunters. I didnâ€™t see any mature bucks myself. We watched videos, grilled swordfish and had a few opening weekend cold ones last night. Itâ€™s good to be back at the ranch. Everything has greened up and I have a feeling Hunting is going to be tough now since the rains.


That is great Brett, I just returned home this evening from Charlotte, started a new gig!!
Looking forward to some new pic's and videos ASAP...

John


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Some really nice deer.
> 
> Howâ€™s your dad doing? Hope heâ€™s able to make it.


Thanks. Heâ€™s doing pretty good. Canâ€™t wait to get him back down here to the ranch.



jtburf said:


> That is great Brett, I just returned home this evening from Charlotte, started a new gig!!
> Looking forward to some new pic's and videos ASAP...
> 
> John


 Thanks John. Good luck on the new gig. 
Me and Lottie man are in the blind now. Hereâ€™s some pictures from earlier today. Snakes are in the move. 
We have our first buck walking in now.


----------



## rudytail10

No fear lol. Hope yâ€™all see some big ones this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

rudytail10 said:


> No fear lol. Hope yâ€™all see some big ones this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you do too, deer,not snakes.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks. Heâ€™s doing pretty good. Canâ€™t wait to get him back down here to the ranch.
> 
> Thanks John. Good luck on the new gig.
> Me and Lottie man are in the blind now. Hereâ€™s some pictures from earlier today. Snakes are in the move.
> We have our first buck walking in now.


Little Man has it going on!!! Big ol Rat snake...

Thanks...

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Thanks for the comments fellas!
Hereâ€™s a video Live from the camp fire. 
We just finished watching this evening videos from the stands.
Check out this young 16 point buck. We are loving the progress we are seeing in our young bucks more than ever this year.


----------



## Gordogato

Donk! Great thread, look forward to it every year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone. Wish I was there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the comments fellas!
> 
> Hereâ€™s a video Live from the camp fire.
> 
> We just finished watching this evening videos from the stands.
> 
> Check out this young 16 point buck. We are loving the progress we are seeing in our young bucks more than ever this year.


That is gonna be a bonafide stud in a few years. Very impressive youngster right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> ......
> Check out this young 16 point buck. We are loving the progress we are seeing in our young bucks more than ever this year.


My God! Considering how genetic traits (I suppose) keep their rack similar from one year to the next, trying to see that buck several years down the road is awesome to think about.


----------



## Bill C

Little Man is growing up! What a life youâ€™re providing him. Good for you.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feeds New Cactus Flat Ranch*

Cactus Flat Ranch
I bought a Ranch! 
I have been looking for a ranch close to our Holden Pasture Deer Lease for about 4 years. Well I found it. Back in May the opportunity came available and July 9th I closed the deal. 
The ranch is located only one ranch away and under 4 Miles from our 13800 acre Deer Lease on the Nunley Chittim Ranch which we have been hunting for the last 16 years. Our neighbors deer lease separated our lease from my personal new to me â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€. Our lease is in Maverick County and even though we are less than 4 Miles fence line to fence line the Cactus Flat Ranch is located in the far South West corner of Zavala County. I looked a long time trying to find something in the same area as our Nunley Chittim Ranch lease. It was important to me for the ranch to have good brush and I feel this one is it. I looked at over 20 ranches in the past 3 years and this one grabbed me as soon I pulled in the gate. 
The brush and terrain has the most diversity I have ever seen on one ranch. It is made up of red dirt, rolling hills and small creeks with possibly every type of South Texas brush there is. We started feeding Double Down Deer Feed and added around 1 protein feeder per hundred acres the day we agreed on purchasing the ranch well before we closed on it. I was told by the realtor the best deer taken off of the ranch in the past 20 years was 169â€. I think we have already poured enough Double Down to them this summer to possibly see a difference. We have a trail camera on one of the feeders now and I plan on checking it this coming week. I have seen several young bucks in the few visits I have made to the ranch but still donâ€™t know what we have yet. The ranch has great water with 3 wells. One well is said to put out 80 gallons a minute. We have a lot of work to do getting the ranch to where we want it but it will be a fun build. Pretty exciting for sure and the main objective buying the ranch was to see what we can do on a high fenced ranch and experiment with our Double Down Deer Feed and mineral ideas with more control over the deer herd. We have put up the high fence and it was just completed today. 
I think this is going to be a fun ride building the new ranch and itâ€™s just a few minutes from our deer lease of 16 years which we donâ€™t plan on leaving. 
We have yet to sit in a deer blind but plan on taking all the kids from our deer â€œleaseâ€ camp over there this evening to shoot a few doe. 
Iâ€™ll be posting pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch as we go back and forth on occasion. 
Hereâ€™s a few pictures of the new ranch. We are super excited to start experimenting and field testing ideas that could lead to helping us improve and grow bigger deer. 
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Congrats Bret, sincerely.


----------



## Cynoscion

Congrats on your new place!


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations! Canâ€™t wait to see what you have in the way of animals.


----------



## sundownbrown

Thatâ€™s awesome, congrats brother


----------



## tshort

Holden Pasture part 2! Gonna be exciting!!!!
Congrats, Brett.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Cactus Flat Ranch
> I bought a Ranch!
> I have been looking for a ranch close to our Holden Pasture Deer Lease for about 4 years. Well I found it. Back in May the opportunity came available and July 9th I closed the deal.
> The ranch is located only one ranch away and under 4 Miles from our 13800 acre Deer Lease on the Nunley Chittim Ranch which we have been hunting for the last 16 years. Our neighbors deer lease separated our lease from my personal new to me â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€. Our lease is in Maverick County and even though we are less than 4 Miles fence line to fence line the Cactus Flat Ranch is located in the far South West corner of Zavala County. I looked a long time trying to find something in the same area as our Nunley Chittim Ranch lease. It was important to me for the ranch to have good brush and I feel this one is it. I looked at over 20 ranches in the past 3 years and this one grabbed me as soon I pulled in the gate.
> The brush and terrain has the most diversity I have ever seen on one ranch. It is made up of red dirt, rolling hills and small creeks with possibly every type of South Texas brush there is. We started feeding Double Down Deer Feed and added around 1 protein feeder per hundred acres the day we agreed on purchasing the ranch well before we closed on it. I was told by the realtor the best deer taken off of the ranch in the past 20 years was 169â€. I think we have already poured enough Double Down to them this summer to possibly see a difference. We have a trail camera on one of the feeders now and I plan on checking it this coming week. I have seen several young bucks in the few visits I have made to the ranch but still donâ€™t know what we have yet. The ranch has great water with 3 wells. One well is said to put out 80 gallons a minute. We have a lot of work to do getting the ranch to where we want it but it will be a fun build. Pretty exciting for sure and the main objective buying the ranch was to see what we can do on a high fenced ranch and experiment with our Double Down Deer Feed and mineral ideas with more control over the deer herd. We have put up the high fence and it was just completed today.
> I think this is going to be a fun ride building the new ranch and itâ€™s just a few minutes from our deer lease of 16 years which we donâ€™t plan on leaving.
> We have yet to sit in a deer blind but plan on taking all the kids from our deer â€œleaseâ€ camp over there this evening to shoot a few doe.
> Iâ€™ll be posting pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch as we go back and forth on occasion.
> Hereâ€™s a few pictures of the new ranch. We are super excited to start experimenting and field testing ideas that could lead to helping us improve and grow bigger deer.
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Sweet,
I know your excited, glad it came through for you!!!

JOhn


----------



## gary.curlin

2 cool. I like that old shack. It all looks good.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Thank you everyone for all the kind replies. Iâ€™m very excited about the new ranch and starting a new build with an entirely different piece of country. 
We have a long ways to go but itâ€™s been a super fun start. We did see some beautiful young bucks this evening. I put Mike and his 7 year old daughter Becka in a stand and she nailed 2 old does. My son-in-law Ryan got 3 does. His buddy Adam wasnâ€™t so lucky, we put him in a stand and no does came into range but he did see a couple of really nice young bucks. Me and my little man sat in a pop up blind and Little Brett ended up taking our first doe off the new ranch. Several nice up and comers came in and even thought we were just after does I could resist letting him knock out the first buck off the ranch. 
We brought all the deer back here to the lease, they are skinned and in the cooler. Had a great night with the lease members and their families, watched some videos of some great looking bucks they saw this evening and finally hitting the sack. Long day but lots of fun with a bunch of great folks. 
Hereâ€™s a few pictures from this evening hunt at the Cactus Flat Ranch. We will be back at it tomorrow morning or this morning here in the Holden Pasture deer lease. Adam has a Managment buck heâ€™s after.
Thanks again everyone for the kind words.


----------



## WillieT

Already stacking them up. Looks like youâ€™re off to a great start. Very excited for you this season.


----------



## railbird

broadonrod said:


> Cactus Flat Ranch
> I bought a Ranch!
> I have been looking for a ranch close to our Holden Pasture Deer Lease for about 4 years. Well I found it. Back in May the opportunity came available and July 9th I closed the deal.
> The ranch is located only one ranch away and under 4 Miles from our 13800 acre Deer Lease on the Nunley Chittim Ranch which we have been hunting for the last 16 years. Our neighbors deer lease separated our lease from my personal new to me â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€. Our lease is in Maverick County and even though we are less than 4 Miles fence line to fence line the Cactus Flat Ranch is located in the far South West corner of Zavala County. I looked a long time trying to find something in the same area as our Nunley Chittim Ranch lease. It was important to me for the ranch to have good brush and I feel this one is it. I looked at over 20 ranches in the past 3 years and this one grabbed me as soon I pulled in the gate.
> The brush and terrain has the most diversity I have ever seen on one ranch. It is made up of red dirt, rolling hills and small creeks with possibly every type of South Texas brush there is. We started feeding Double Down Deer Feed and added around 1 protein feeder per hundred acres the day we agreed on purchasing the ranch well before we closed on it. I was told by the realtor the best deer taken off of the ranch in the past 20 years was 169â€. I think we have already poured enough Double Down to them this summer to possibly see a difference. We have a trail camera on one of the feeders now and I plan on checking it this coming week. I have seen several young bucks in the few visits I have made to the ranch but still donâ€™t know what we have yet. The ranch has great water with 3 wells. One well is said to put out 80 gallons a minute. We have a lot of work to do getting the ranch to where we want it but it will be a fun build. Pretty exciting for sure and the main objective buying the ranch was to see what we can do on a high fenced ranch and experiment with our Double Down Deer Feed and mineral ideas with more control over the deer herd. We have put up the high fence and it was just completed today.
> I think this is going to be a fun ride building the new ranch and itâ€™s just a few minutes from our deer lease of 16 years which we donâ€™t plan on leaving.
> We have yet to sit in a deer blind but plan on taking all the kids from our deer â€œleaseâ€ camp over there this evening to shoot a few doe.
> Iâ€™ll be posting pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch as we go back and forth on occasion.
> Hereâ€™s a few pictures of the new ranch. We are super excited to start experimenting and field testing ideas that could lead to helping us improve and grow bigger deer.
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Congratulations Brett, how many acres?


----------



## jtburf

Sweet, Nice start... Deer look healthy!


John


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Brett, on the new ranch! Glad to see Little Man still loves to shoot!:smile::smile:


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Thanks everyone for all the replies.

Monica and Little Man headed out today. Iâ€™m missin them already. A couple of lease members have shown up and headed out this evening looking for a big one. 
Joe is headed to the gate to meet a management hunter coming in thatâ€™s after a big 8 point with his bow. Hunting is super tough right now so we will see what happens.

Iâ€™m headed to one of my bow blinds where I have a big old buck hanging out we have seen on trail camera. Iâ€™m packing the bow with me this evening. Hoping heâ€™s a big as I think in person. 
Thanks again. Hope to have a big one on the ground this eve! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

it was a blast Mike! Canâ€™t wait to get your little girl back down there again she canâ€™t darn sure shoot!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here ya go Mike I straightened out the picture. Just a ale a picture of the picture on your phone and it reduces the size. 
Was a fun one for sure.


----------



## pacontender

Thanks. We had a blast. Those two kids are hell on the deer.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Thanks. We had a blast. Those two kids are hell on the deer.


Man itâ€™s hot! I have â€œ0â€ deer so far this evening. Patiently waiting lol.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Man itâ€™s hot! I have â€œ0â€ deer so far this evening. Patiently waiting lol.


The mosquitoes probably carried them off.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> The mosquitoes probably carried them off.


Yep the size of turkeys!


----------



## Gearman

*Thermacell*

Need a big thermacell or three. Hunting river bottoms it was the only thing where I stood a chance


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Need a big thermacell or three. Hunting river bottoms it was the only thing where I stood a chance


Come check out these skeeters we have here! 
I stay ready!


----------



## broadonrod

Tonightâ€™s hunt... best on video
Me... it sucked! 2- mid 140s 12,000,000 mosquitoes! 
Trey 1-170
Joe. 2-170-175 1-160
Chris 1-185 -1-165
Will- 1-180 1-160
Jimbo 1-180 1-155 8 Point
Itâ€™s super green, water everywhere and hot as hell. Iâ€™m ready for a cold front.


----------



## WillieT

Sounds like some saw some nice deer. There is no doubt,your time will come.


----------



## broadonrod

We have a shooter on the list. One of our lease members found a buck this morning he wants to start bow hunting. The old Buck is a beautiful typical and showing his best head ever this season at 9 years old. Hopefully he gets an arrow this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Sounds like some saw some nice deer. There is no doubt,your time will come.


Yes sir! It was a good evening for all the hunters but me lol. Iâ€™m not seeing the big deer like the other hunters are.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> We have a shooter on the list. One of our lease members found a buck this morning he wants to start bow hunting. The old Buck is a beautiful typical and showing his best head ever this season at 9 years old. Hopefully he gets an arrow this evening.


Nice. Good luck to yâ€™all. Iâ€™m ready to see some BBD pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

We are back after them again this evening. 
Joe videoing in the stand with Trey. Trey is bow hunting a nice buck he videod this morning.

I am one blind over from where I was yesterday evening hunting a water hole. Iâ€™ve already arrowed 2 hogs. There is a really nice buck here Iâ€™m possibly going to try and take. I havenâ€™t seen him on the hoof so not sure about it yet. His TC pictures have us thinking he will break 200â€.

Our guest hunter is after a big 8 point that is not cooperating so far.

Will, Chris and Jimbo are out scouting for a trophy.

This bow blind in this bottom country is like an oven!

No deer here yet but itâ€™s starting to cool off a little, hopefully the right one shows before dark. Feeder just went off.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> We are back after them again this evening.
> Joe videoing in the stand with Trey. Trey is bow hunting a nice buck he videod this morning.
> 
> I am one blind over from where I was yesterday evening hunting a water hole. Iâ€™ve already arrowed 2 hogs. There is a really nice buck here Iâ€™m possibly going to try and take. I havenâ€™t seen him on the hoof so not sure about it yet. His TC pictures have us thinking he will break 200â€.
> 
> Our guest hunter is after a big 8 point that is not cooperating so far.
> 
> Will, Chris and Jimbo are out scouting for a trophy.
> 
> This bow blind in this bottom country is like an oven!
> 
> No deer here yet but itâ€™s starting to cool off a little, hopefully the right one shows before dark. Feeder just went off.


Shorts, tee shirt and off is not fun hunting Post up some deer pic's when you can!!!

I am Jealous though...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Shorts, tee shirt and off is not fun hunting Post up some deer pic's when you can!!!
> 
> I am Jealous though...
> 
> John


I have to see one to post it lol. Nothing here yet.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

3 hogs down.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> 3 hogs down.


Nice. Good looking youngster there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Things changed in a hurry. Nice deer.


----------



## Folsetth

Brett, what do you use for scent control while bow hunting, or do you just hunt the right wind direction ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Wow, are those actually mosquitos we can see in the picture? Awesome photos, Brett. Hope you get a bigun' down soon!


----------



## finz

Good luck Sir!! Great pics as always!!


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Cactus Flat Ranch
> I bought a Ranch!
> I have been looking for a ranch close to our Holden Pasture Deer Lease for about 4 years. Well I found it. Back in May the opportunity came available and July 9th I closed the deal.
> The ranch is located only one ranch away and under 4 Miles from our 13800 acre Deer Lease on the Nunley Chittim Ranch which we have been hunting for the last 16 years. Our neighbors deer lease separated our lease from my personal new to me â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€. Our lease is in Maverick County and even though we are less than 4 Miles fence line to fence line the Cactus Flat Ranch is located in the far South West corner of Zavala County. I looked a long time trying to find something in the same area as our Nunley Chittim Ranch lease. It was important to me for the ranch to have good brush and I feel this one is it. I looked at over 20 ranches in the past 3 years and this one grabbed me as soon I pulled in the gate.
> The brush and terrain has the most diversity I have ever seen on one ranch. It is made up of red dirt, rolling hills and small creeks with possibly every type of South Texas brush there is. We started feeding Double Down Deer Feed and added around 1 protein feeder per hundred acres the day we agreed on purchasing the ranch well before we closed on it. I was told by the realtor the best deer taken off of the ranch in the past 20 years was 169â€. I think we have already poured enough Double Down to them this summer to possibly see a difference. We have a trail camera on one of the feeders now and I plan on checking it this coming week. I have seen several young bucks in the few visits I have made to the ranch but still donâ€™t know what we have yet. The ranch has great water with 3 wells. One well is said to put out 80 gallons a minute. We have a lot of work to do getting the ranch to where we want it but it will be a fun build. Pretty exciting for sure and the main objective buying the ranch was to see what we can do on a high fenced ranch and experiment with our Double Down Deer Feed and mineral ideas with more control over the deer herd. We have put up the high fence and it was just completed today.
> I think this is going to be a fun ride building the new ranch and itâ€™s just a few minutes from our deer lease of 16 years which we donâ€™t plan on leaving.
> We have yet to sit in a deer blind but plan on taking all the kids from our deer â€œleaseâ€ camp over there this evening to shoot a few doe.
> Iâ€™ll be posting pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch as we go back and forth on occasion.
> Hereâ€™s a few pictures of the new ranch. We are super excited to start experimenting and field testing ideas that could lead to helping us improve and grow bigger deer.
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Congrats Brett on the ranch.
That would be a dream come true for many of us, way to go!!!:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



Folsetth said:


> Brett, what do you use for scent control while bow hunting, or do you just hunt the right wind direction ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually have a Double Down cover sent. It is a liquid mix that smells just like our feed. One 6 oz. bottle has lasted me since last November. Itâ€™s a mix of the attractants we use in DD. If you spill it in your truck itâ€™s not coming out lol. 
I had 2 deer walk up to my blind last season and almost stuck their heads in the bow blind window looking for the protein. Itâ€™s very strong and any more than a drop on your boot is almost to much to handle in a 4x6 stand. This evening I put a couple of drops on the outside of the blind. I am thinking about bottling it to put in the feed stores for our customers feeding our feed. It may sound crazy but itâ€™s pretty cool seeing the deer think the blind is full of feed. We are using it in a couple of cottonseed feeders now testing it on the new ranch as well. 
All three hogs today I arrowed came straight to the stand as well. Again itâ€™s a very... strong smelling concoction and you wouldnâ€™t want to spill it on anything you want to keep lol. 
Itâ€™s the best cover scent Iâ€™ve used yet at least for this place we deee year round.


----------



## broadonrod

Bukkskin said:


> Congrats Brett on the ranch.
> That would be a dream come true for many of us, way to go!!!:cheers:


Thanks. I took our guest over there today. We found an old Indian camp in one of the creeks. Lots of arrow heads for sure. We found about 10 in an hour in that one spot. I canâ€™t wait to get my dad back out there he loves looking for points.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Wow, are those actually mosquitos we can see in the picture? Awesome photos, Brett. Hope you get a bigun' down soon!


Thanks! Mosquitos and flies! Iâ€™ve never seen so many flies. Itâ€™s almost unbearable. I left my truck window down and must have had 500 in my truck. The mosquitoes are insane around the areas holding water. Some of them look like dove lol. Here is a picture of Jimboâ€™s camera bag and a cup of coffee earlier today at camp. Itâ€™s nutts!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Good looking youngster there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WillieT said:


> Things changed in a hurry. Nice deer.





finz said:


> Good luck Sir!! Great pics as always!!


Thanks guys for the replies. Hunting is tough right now. We are seeing a few bucks but itâ€™s super slow. I think the combination of water, heat and moon have us doing more looking than seeing right now. Iâ€™m ready for a good cold front.


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations on the new ranch! Awesome dream come true for you! Now you can get some really good progression pics on managed deer l! Maybe dart a few to get accurate age and tag them just to watch and monitor better


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



DR_Smith said:


> Congratulations on the new ranch! Awesome dream come true for you! Now you can get some really good progression pics on managed deer l! Maybe dart a few to get accurate age and tag them just to watch and monitor better


Thanks... Iâ€™m really excited about building the new place up. 
We are headed over there now to meet the truck with new deer stands.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Thanks. I took our guest over there today. We found an old Indian camp in one of the creeks. Lots of arrow heads for sure. We found about 10 in an hour in that one spot. I canâ€™t wait to get my dad back out there he loves looking for points.


I hunted on a place in Laredo one time and I hunted more arrowheads than deer.  Its addicting.


----------



## wampuscat

Like the small ones. Like to hunt deer early in the morning, but spend more afternoons hunting arrowheads. Congrats on the new ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I hunted on a place in Laredo one time and I hunted more arrowheads than deer. Its addicting.


Iâ€™ve always liked hunting arrowhead. One of the things I was looking for when buying the new ranch was to make sure it had arrow heads. I found one the first day we drove in the ranch. I through it back on the ground because it wasnâ€™t my place to take it. Now I canâ€™t reme were I was lol.



wampuscat said:


> Like the small ones. Like to hunt deer early in the morning, but spend more afternoons hunting arrowheads. Congrats on the new ranch.


Thanks 
My wife, dad and I all love arrowhead hunting as well. We have spent hundreds of hours after morning hunts over the years looking for points together. I canâ€™t wait to get them back out to the new place. Everywhere I have stopped so far has produced a point in 10-15 minutes. I havenâ€™t looked much but it seems to have a lot. We found a piece of pottery yesterday and today I found a camp on the other end of the ranch. 
Those are beautiful little points Iâ€™m with you I love the small ones. Iâ€™m ready to make a day of it. Hereâ€™s a couple I found on a short stop today while showing Trey the new place. We just got back to the lease and fixing to head to the blinds. 
Trey and I are the only hunters left. All the other members headed home. We are both after a buck this evening hopefully one or both step out. Itâ€™s just super hot and really green. Odds are against us for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Live action!


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Porcupine*

What ever grabbed this porcupine may have won the fight but Iâ€™ll bet they are having a bad day.


----------



## wampuscat

Arrowheads to me add a lot to a ranch. They are fun to hunt and it's probably been a good place to hunt for a while. Porcupines seem to love eating mistletoe, have seen a bunch up scrub mesquite, pigging out on it.


----------



## broadonrod

wampuscat said:


> Arrowheads to me add a lot to a ranch. They are fun to hunt and it's probably been a good place to hunt for a while. Porcupines seem to love eating mistletoe, have seen a bunch up scrub mesquite, pigging out on it.


Cool little critters for sure. Good luck to yâ€™all this season! I always like seeing your ranch photos...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is where I hoping it all comes together this evening. Itâ€™s like an oven in this blind. First couple of does coming in now.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope it all comes together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope it all comes together
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holding in here strong with one doe. Hopefully something changes soon.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope it all comes together
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 does now. Itâ€™s on fire!


----------



## broadonrod

A little 2 year old buck just showed up, better than nothing.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

did you get the same blinds for the new place as you have on the lease? what kind did you get?


----------



## rudytail10

Dang itâ€™s green. Hopefully a cold front is on its way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> did you get the same blinds for the new place as you have on the lease? what kind did you get?


Iâ€™ll post pics of them from camp. The pictures are nice n my other phone Matt.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Dang itâ€™s green. Hopefully a cold front is on its way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The walk of shame... headed to the buggie with no story to tell. Bet I lost 5 pounds though ... Time for a shower and a cold one. Hopefully someone else saw some deer. That sucked.


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> did you get the same blinds for the new place as you have on the lease? what kind did you get?


Here are the blinds we went with on the new ranch. I had 6 delivered and 3 more on the way. They are 5x7 with 3 bow windows and 6 gun windows. 
We went with the blinds this large so we could have film crews or a couple of guest with hunters and plenty of room. 
These are the corn feeders we went with. Itâ€™s a start and we plan on get them set up this week. 
I have a couple of different brands of bow blinds on the way as well. We are putting a protein feeder per every 100 acres and building feed station pens 80x100â€™. Lots of work to get done over the next couple of months for sure. 
We donâ€™t plan on taking any trophy bucks off of the new ranch this year but we do have some management type dear to take. I actually booked 2 hunters today to come there to the Cactus Flat Ranch not the lease on management hunts in a couple of weeks. 
We plan on taking around 40 does and 7-8 bucks off the ranch this season so far. Itâ€™s covered in deer. But we want to get in shape ASAP. 
We have only set in Stands one evening and this is the nicest buck I personally have seen so far.


----------



## BrushChaser

Things are fixing to get real good. Good luck trey


----------



## sundownbrown

Those feeders are awesome


----------



## WillieT

Very nice. You could sleep in those stands.


----------



## broadonrod

*Hogs*

Thanks for the replies! 
Hereâ€™s a little camp action. 
Camps more fun than being in the stands some night.


----------



## broadonrod

*Hunting buddy*

Hunting with a buddy this evening. 
Iâ€™m going to give the big deer Iâ€™ve been hunting a break and go look somewhere else for a change of scenery. Iâ€™ll be hunting with this dude.


----------



## sundownbrown

Those rats can do some damage, I got my truck stuck once in Freer and had to leave it 2 nights, when I got it out my truck would only go 40 miles per hour. It took me 4 hours to get home, took it to the shop and the rats ate my transmission wiring harness. That happens alot, they are a pain.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Those rats can do some damage, I got my truck stuck once in Freer and had to leave it 2 nights, when I got it out my truck would only go 40 miles per hour. It took me 4 hours to get home, took it to the shop and the rats ate my transmission wiring harness. That happens alot, they are a pain.


We leave ours hoods up on our trucks here at camp. It helps a little.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Ive moved to my ole faithful honey hole this evening. Iâ€™m giving that big deer I have been after a break this afternoon. This blind usually has a lot of deer so with it being so green and so slow lately Iâ€™m going to give this one a shot. Nobody has set here yet hopefully Iâ€™ll have pictures to post soon. We left a lot of great bucks walking here at this stand last year. First buck actually walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Young buck hitting the Double Down Deer Feed mineral and attractant pile instead of the corn.
Itâ€™s my first test of the year. 100 lbs of corn on the ground and 8 lbs of the mineral & attractant mix. Another youngster coming in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Youngster #2


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Ive moved to my ole faithful honey hole this evening. Iâ€™m giving that big deer I have been after a break this afternoon. This blind usually has a lot of deer so with it being so green and so slow lately Iâ€™m going to give this one a shot. Nobody has set here yet hopefully Iâ€™ll have pictures to post soon. We left a lot of great bucks walking here at this stand last year. First buck actually walking in now.


If thatâ€™s the stand Iâ€™m thinking there are some monsters in that area. Good luck to yâ€™all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> If thatâ€™s the stand Iâ€™m thinking there are some monsters in that area. Good luck to yâ€™all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the stand you shot your wide deer a couple years ago.
6 bucks 5 does out now.. all under 3 years old. Itâ€™s getting that time for a good one to show up.


----------



## ethic1

No good ones or a really good one??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> No good ones or a really good one??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did see a couple of nice 3 year old bucks and one nice 5 year old we call â€œmain beamsâ€ they came in super late. No good pictures. It was so late I could only see using the video camera. Itâ€™s amazing how much the deer have **** down since the rain.


----------



## DR_Smith

When do you corn and put out protein for the stand you are hunting? Do you drive up and spread it then go park buggy, then walk back? I guess the deer are used to the noise and so donâ€™t spook and I know some places run to the sound knowing food is being dropped..


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> When do you corn and put out protein for the stand you are hunting? Do you drive up and spread it then go park buggy, then walk back? I guess the deer are used to the noise and so donâ€™t spook and I know some places run to the sound knowing food is being dropped..


I usually go to the stand, unload my gear and feed. If Iâ€™m on a big deer Iâ€™m hunting sometimes Iâ€™ll feed heavy mid day and walk in a 4-500 yards. Many of our bucks donâ€™t mind the traffic but some are very elusive. 
This ranch can be tougher to hunt than many think. I had one deer with my father last year 103 hunts and never had him show up. Many of our bucks have taken 40-60 hunts to get on counting morning and evening hunts combined. Some of our bucks are very regular and are in on the feed with no fear. Itâ€™s strange how differently some bucks react to traffic and knowing someone is in the blind. So far this season Iâ€™ve just been driving in and not being very stealthy lol.


----------



## DR_Smith

Lol 
Yea I remember that from last yr! Hopefully this yr they cooperate a little better!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Been working on the skid steer most of the day cleaning brush at the camp area. Just pulled off the ranch and onto the road and had a couple of illegals wanting a ride. I got about 1 mile down the road and saw Border Patrol passing me I guess somebody had turned them in they looked awful hot and tired.


----------



## broadonrod

Back at the deer lease. Got a lot cleared today at the new ranch camp area. Itâ€™s 91Â° and Iâ€™m headed to the stand.
I have never set in this stand since it was put up 4 years ago. hope to have pictures to post this eve. Itâ€™s been crazy slow here.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck hope you see something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck hope you see something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally a few does and one yearling buck are moving in. Hopefully itâ€™s fixing to turn on.


----------



## DR_Smith

I guess a slow evening? How is the morning going?
No updates on other hunters... how are they doing?
Management deer show up over wkend for yâ€™all?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> I guess a slow evening? How is the morning going?
> No updates on other hunters... how are they doing?
> Management deer show up over wkend for yâ€™all?


Super slow for all of us this morning. I saw a couple of nice bucks but it was to dark for pics or video. Lease members coming in today so hopefully something hits the ground soon. Itâ€™s like a jungle around here. Water standing in all creeks, grass 3-4â€™ tall, new growth everywhere. The deer have shut down. We need a cold front. Iâ€™ve never seen it any slower than it is right now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Super slow for all of us this morning. I saw a couple of nice bucks but it was to dark for pics or video. Lease members coming in today so hopefully something hits the ground soon. Itâ€™s like a jungle around here. Water standing in all creeks, grass 3-4â€™ tall, new growth everywhere. The deer have shut down. We need a cold front. Iâ€™ve never seen it any slower than it is right now.


There are 2 sides to every story, sometimes even more! But, your deer are fat and happy and healthy!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> There are 2 sides to every story, sometimes even more! But, your deer are fat and happy and healthy!


Sitting here in the blind I hunted yesterday evening. First 4 does moving in. Very slow start.


----------



## rudytail10

Have any of yâ€™all been seeing any mature deer at all or just on camera the last few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Have any of yâ€™all been seeing any mature deer at all or just on camera the last few days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I havenâ€™t but a Jimbo videoed 3 very nice bucks 6-8 years old this morning. Two of them were very good bucks. One new one we saw for the first time today. Heâ€™s a mainframe 12 with double row of tines on both sides. Best buck we have seen this week.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Well hopefully thatâ€™s a start of something good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Well hopefully thatâ€™s a start of something good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Headed to camp just got through tracking down my hogs I slung every arrow I had this evening. They just kept coming back and kept catching arrows. 
Iâ€™ll post up some pictures if the other guys saw anything worth posting


----------



## bowmansdad

I used to carry 2 pig arrows, had to hop out of the blind more than once to retrieve some ammo!:rotfl::dance:


----------



## RedXCross

Brett 
Did you get one of those Brush hogs on steroids for the clearing? It is a beast 6-7' wide and pure tree/bush buster and most anything in its way


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> I used to carry 2 pig arrows, had to hop out of the blind more than once to retrieve some ammo!:rotfl::dance:


Building more hog arrows now. Iâ€™m at 6 for the season so far.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> I used to carry 2 pig arrows, had to hop out of the blind more than once to retrieve some ammo!:rotfl::dance:





RedXCross said:


> Brett
> Did you get one of those Brush hogs on steroids for the clearing? It is a beast 6-7' wide and pure tree/bush buster and most anything in its way


I havenâ€™t bought the skid steer bush hog yet. Iâ€™m going to try and get it next week. Iâ€™ve git one on my tractor but canâ€™t wait to get the one for the front of the skid steer.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man just caught up on the thread you been busy!! Lots of work on the new place and maintaining that one. I canâ€™t wait to see some big boys with the real camera thanks for sharing as always!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



FISH TAILS said:


> Man just caught up on the thread you been busy!! Lots of work on the new place and maintaining that one. I canâ€™t wait to see some big boys with the real camera thanks for sharing as always!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
We been working there getting things together as much as possible.
Iâ€™m headed to my stand now here at the lease but we spent the day putting up new blinds at the Cactus Flat Ranch. Itâ€™s non-stop around here getting things ready.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> We been working there getting things together as much as possible.
> Iâ€™m headed to my stand now here at the lease but we spent the day putting up new blinds at the Cactus Flat Ranch. Itâ€™s non-stop around here getting things ready.


Very nice. Good luck this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Very nice. Good luck this evening.


ThNks... Iâ€™m ready but this is all I see.


----------



## broadonrod

Getting better.


----------



## sundownbrown

Came down to my dads place in encinal for the day, pretty slow down here too


----------



## DR_Smith

Anything good show for yâ€™all? 

Is the main frame 12 with double row gonna make the hit list? Or any pics of him?


----------



## broadonrod

Finally a nice buck. I broke my streak. Going to take a few pictures and Iâ€™ll get one posted. Heâ€™s beautiful in person. I saw him on trail camera the next blind overs in velvet last month.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Another nice one much wider walking in. Getting late for pics.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Another nice one much wider walking in. Getting late for pics.


Nice deer. How old is he this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That deer is going to be abeast in the next few yrs! All the kickers on that G2 and the drop


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice deer. How old is he this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He s probably eight itâ€™s possible heâ€™s nine but Iâ€™m thinking eight. I have watched him for a few years now and he is the best he has ever been. 
Iâ€™m 50/50 on letting him go again this year. He is not one of our highest scoring bucks but a beautiful South Texas heart stopper when he walks out.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That deer is going to be abeast in the next few yrs! All the kickers on that G2 and the drop


He added a lot this year. At his age and the way he progressed this year we are 50/50 on taking him. I really like this buck and in top of it all he has had one eye for the past few seasons. Very majestic buck. Iâ€™ll bet he weighs 270 lbs on the hook right now. Iâ€™m actually just happy to have seen a nice buck this evening after a week of not seeing mich at all.


----------



## DR_Smith

I think you should take a 2 cool vote on him lol
Put up a poll! Iâ€™d say let him walk one more year just because of the one eye and how well he has done even though he has that.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Another nice one much wider walking in. Getting late for pics.


Love that deer!!


----------



## rudytail10

DR_Smith said:


> I think you should take a 2 cool vote on him lol
> Put up a poll! Iâ€™d say let him walk one more year just because of the one eye and how well he has done even though he has that.


I like the idea just need more info on him. At 8-9 this year did he jump from last year. Being a drought this year if he didnâ€™t get bigger was it because he rutted hard last year or has he just maxed out. You can over think things but with the quality of young deer coming up is it worth feeding him another year. Heâ€™s a beautiful deer in the 180s and a true trophy for anyone. I say if he was in good condition after the rut and he only gained a few inches then he should be taken out this year. Like I said need the history on him. Itâ€™s a good problem to have thatâ€™s for sure lol. You also have to be able to let 180s walk to get 200s lol just my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> He added a lot this year. At his age and the way he progressed this year we are 50/50 on taking him. I really like this buck and in top of it all he has had one eye for the past few seasons. Very majestic buck. Iâ€™ll bet he weighs 270 lbs on the hook right now. Iâ€™m actually just happy to have seen a nice buck this evening after a week of not seeing mich at all.


Just saw this post. Heâ€™s a great south Texas monster. Dream buck for most. Iâ€™m a little bias thou I like by deer how I like my women big frame and a little trashy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That is truly a trophy. Can he get bigger? He can but will he? Thatâ€™s a hard question to answer.


----------



## DR_Smith

Lmao @rudy â€œI like my deer like my woman...â€ he could also rut hard this yr and lose some... thatâ€™s a tough call! Seeing the quality of deer and knowing he has been hitting protein for 5 yrs or more and showing good signs of the trash he could be huge next year!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

I agree with all of you. Itâ€™s a 50/50 call at 8-9 years old. Knowing he was just a nine point at 5 and 6 years old and seeing what he has done this year makes it a tough call. I really like him even though heâ€™s not one of our top end bucks. Thereâ€™s just something about his look that get the old heart pumping. The buck that came out with him at dark probably scores a little more but this buck had a lot of character and probably a year or 2 older. 
Still 50/50!on him. We have been seeing some amazing things happen with our feed program itâ€™s a hard call. 
Here is last year and this year.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome progression for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Been working here at the new ranch all day. We put up 2 new stands. Cleared, disk and seeded 2 food plots and now sitting in a couple of the deer stands. 
Iâ€™ll post a really cool rattle snake video later. I killed a 6â€™er on my way to the stand this evening.
Hereâ€™s a few pics from earlier.


----------



## WillieT

Looks like lots of hard work, but having fun at the same time.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Looks like lots of hard work, but having fun at the same time.


Yes sir. Lots of fun but hard work. 
Hereâ€™s the big rattle snake I killed today at the new ranch.


----------



## jtburf

He was ******...lol


John


----------



## WillieT

That was a big snake. Sorry, but I donâ€™t like critters without legs.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You showed a mouse in your stand a few days back. For on the ground stands bow hunting, I preferred a dirt floor too, it is quieter and keeps from sounding like you are inside a drum.


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> I agree with all of you. Itâ€™s a 50/50 call at 8-9 years old. Knowing he was just a nine point at 5 and 6 years old and seeing what he has done this year makes it a tough call. I really like him even though heâ€™s not one of our top end bucks. Thereâ€™s just something about his look that get the old heart pumping. The buck that came out with him at dark probably scores a little more but this buck had a lot of character and probably a year or 2 older.
> Still 50/50!on him. We have been seeing some amazing things happen with our feed program itâ€™s a hard call.
> Here is last year and this year.


 Based on the harvest plan you have had in place, and on the progression he has made, he should get another pass this year. But if you decide that he needs to be culled, I will be glad to come over and eliminate him for you----after you have finished all that hard work you are doing at your new place and also at the lease.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Based on the harvest plan you have had in place, and on the progression he has made, he should get another pass this year. But if you decide that he needs to be culled, I will be glad to come over and eliminate him for you----after you have finished all that hard work you are doing at your new place and also at the lease.


â€œAfterâ€ huh lol. We planted 15 acres of oats for you to hunt yesterday. This morning we got a pretty good shower on them. Should be all ready for ya in a couple weeks ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

On the move.


----------



## rudytail10

Anymore nice ones been seen yet? How many trophies do yâ€™all have picked out. It looks like you should be getting a cool front in a few days. Hopefully that will help out. Need to see some BBD pics lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Cactus Flats Ranch or Rattlesnake Ranch?! Lol


----------



## bowmansdad

I hate snakes!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



rudytail10 said:


> Anymore nice ones been seen yet? How many trophies do yâ€™all have picked out. It looks like you should be getting a cool front in a few days. Hopefully that will help out. Need to see some BBD pics lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So far we have 8 fully mature bucks on the trophy list on the family pasture and regular lease combined. Not all of them will be taken this season Iâ€™m sure but they fit the age group and have the heads we try to hunt. Those bucks will average 175 to over 200â€. We have seen the most incredible young bucks ever so far and we have still only run cameras on 9 protein feeders out of almost 70 total on the 13800 acres. The deer are not moving much since it has greened up. That is to be expected in this heat but man they are playing hard to see more than ever. This cold front coming will change things Iâ€™m sure. I hope to see several hit the ground in the next couple of weeks. 
See ya this rifle season!



DR_Smith said:


> Cactus Flats Ranch or Rattlesnake Ranch?! Lol


 Its got a lot of both lol. We have killed some big rattlers on there over the last few weeks. We are starting to see a few nice bucks on the ranch. We saw a new 150 and a 160 class buck yesterday evening. We are going to starting knocking down the deer we donâ€™t want on there again this weekend. Iâ€™m really enjoying starting the new build. We are adding even more feeders this week. I think we will end up with a protein feeder per 50-60 acres by the end of the month. Iâ€™m going to see how big we can make these deer for next season. We have only set in 1/3 of the stands so far and only run one trail camera. We still have no idea what we have there. 
Thanks for the reply! 


bowmansdad said:


> I hate snakes!


They donâ€™t care who they bite that for sure lol! 
I like the big ones. They are easier to see. 
Thanks again for the replies!

Also check out this South Texas crawfish munching on a spider.


----------



## DR_Smith

On the new lease... being thatbyou are not seeing the amount and it quality of deer on the golden pasture, Iâ€™m assuming itâ€™s safe to say that you are still â€œnot seeingâ€ many of the big bad boys at Cactus Flat? 
I think lots of trail cameras over there would really help too... 

Good luck this wk with the cooler weather! Sure makes hunting nicer! Next Monday and Tuesday will be real nice


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> On the new lease... being thatbyou are not seeing the amount and it quality of deer on the golden pasture, Iâ€™m assuming itâ€™s safe to say that you are still â€œnot seeingâ€ many of the big bad boys at Cactus Flat?
> I think lots of trail cameras over there would really help too...
> 
> Good luck this wk with the cooler weather! Sure makes hunting nicer! Next Monday and Tuesday will be real nice


The Cactus Flat Ranch is going to take some time. We are hitting it hard from the start just leaving the top end bucks we see. From what I understand the best deer taken on it in 20 years has been 169â€. I think we have pumped enough feed to them this summer we have already got a little better than that on the ranch this season. We are fixing to run trail cameras on all the feed stations and see whatâ€™s emptying all these protein feeders. I plan on hitting it hard again this weekend with the kiddos. I have 7 guest coming to hunt does and hogs there this weekend. We are going to take the deer numbers down this year then let them build back up. The ranch has a lot of deer... I saw around 20 bucks driving around 3 weeks ago in just a couple of hours. From what Iâ€™ve seen I believe we could get a couple of the bucks to the 190s- 200â€ by next season. They definitely have the character. Time will tell in that one. Now that the fence is up they are safe and will get the opportunity with a lot of feed.

Iâ€™m really looking forward to this week. Iâ€™m with you I think this little cold snap might bribe out some of the bigger bucks in both ranches. Hereâ€™s a little fella Savage Joe just stomped the head off of lol. Lots of rattlers in the new place for sure. 
Thanks for the reply. 
Brett


----------



## Blackgar

How many acres is the new place?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Concerning Cactus Flats, it seems with your background that you could help it quite a bit fairly soon (few years) but you eventually get to a point of diminishing returns? Meaning from year 2 to year 3 as example it may improve a lot, but after several years it starts to level off?


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Also check out this South Texas crawfish munching on a spider.


Sheryl loved the South TX Crawfish comment!!!

John


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s a little fella Savage Joe just stomped the head off of lol. Lots of rattlers in the new place for sure.
> Thanks for the reply.
> Brett


That's a BIG boot!!!!
:rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Concerning Cactus Flats, it seems with your background that you could help it quite a bit fairly soon (few years) but you eventually get to a point of diminishing returns? Meaning from year 2 to year 3 as example it may improve a lot, but after several years it starts to level off?


Thatâ€™s the part of this build Iâ€™m looking forward to the most. Iâ€™m hoping we never level off. Iâ€™m hoping we learn more each year and grow bigger bucks every year. We will be booking a few deer and spring turkey hunts this coming season on the Cactus Flat Ranch. I just booked our first 2 hunts actually yesterday for next deer season. Being 700 acres and now fenced off from the neighboring properties we will have more control over the predators and the deer management. Being fenced and in a more controlled environment we will have to take more deer per year. My goal is to never go backwards and grow bigger deer every year. Itâ€™s taken 16 years to get our lease pasture to what it is now. Iâ€™m hoping this place is as good in 2 years or even better. We will be feeding around 1 protein feeder per 50 acres on the new place. We have unlimited water with 3 wells, one is putting out 80 gallons per minute and feeds our biggest tank. We have 5 tanks now. Iâ€™m planning on adding 5-6 more small tanks for the wildlife and piping water to these locations. 
I just got a quote on drilling an additional well on the east side of the ranch. 
We are in our 4th year of experimenting with our mineral stations and have already introduced them to the new ranch. The deer have taken to our minerals very well after just 9 weeks. I really expected to see the Bucks we have to work with now on the new ranch to do very well next year. I hope we never level off.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Sheryl loved the South TX Crawfish comment!!!
> 
> John


 tell her we will be having a boil when tall come down. 



Blackgar said:


> How many acres is the new place?


itâ€™s actually 2 ranches with 2 entrances, one is right at 200 and the other 500 and they bump up to each other making the place pretty square. They have been fenced as one with low fence hog wire dividing them.



tshort said:


> That's a BIG boot!!!!
> :rotfl:


Savage Joe got some stompers on him for sure!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture deer Lease*

Iâ€™m in the stand with Leo this evening. We are looking for 3 different nice bucks at this stand. Leo could be flinging an arrow this evening. First 4 bucks coming in now as Iâ€™m typing. Iâ€™ll get pics and post...


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Starting to pile in here. Not the right one yet. Still a lot of time.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow that dude got wide lol. Good luck to yâ€™all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Love the width on that deer. He looks to be 26-28â€.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Me likey the wide-- alot -- wanna trade for good low fence Axis?


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Live from camp. Watching videos from this eve. Nice up and comer.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Starting to pile in here. Not the right one yet. Still a lot of time.


Man that is some crazy wide widebody right there brother, get those tines to double in length and Wozer.

John


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Live from camp. Watching videos from this eve. Nice up and comer.


Wow, he has more points than a Texas Tech football game!!!! What is he 6.5 now?

John


----------



## TeamJefe

What brand deer blinds did you go with on the new ranch? I like to bow windows.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Man that is some crazy wide widebody right there brother, get those tines to double in length and Wozer.
> 
> John





jtburf said:


> Wow, he has more points than a Texas Tech football game!!!! What is he 6.5 now?
> 
> John


 we saw Several really nice bucks yesterday evening between all the hunters. Iâ€™ll post pictures of some when I get a break. 
Thanks for the replies John!



TeamJefe said:


> What brand deer blinds did you go with on the new ranch? I like to bow windows.


Those are Texas Wildlife Supply blinds out of Brady Texas I believe.I also went with their stand and fill corn feeders. We are putting them out today. 
Very impressed with the quality.
If you call them let them know Brett I referred them please. Iâ€™ve sent them a couple of customers already this week. Seem like really nice folks. 
â€­ (325) 456-2231â€¬


----------



## Folsetth

Does the double down broadcast pretty well out of the timed broadcast feeders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Does the double down broadcast pretty well out of the timed broadcast feeders?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does we use it in our tine release feeders and road feeders.


----------



## elkhunter49

Looking good Brett, I hope ya'll are getting a little of this cool weather! Good Luck sir!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Looking good Brett, I hope ya'll are getting a little of this cool weather! Good Luck sir!


Thanks Baker. 
It warmed up again here a lot today but we are back in the stands. 
We have a guest hunter here bow hunting with joe this evening. Heâ€™s after a really nice 12 point in the family pasture.
Iâ€™m in the stand with one of our lease members Leo hoping to video him sling an arrow this evening. We have several bucks in the hit list at this blind station far. Jimbo is guiding a couple of guest on a cull and hog bow-hunt this evening. They nailed a few big sows this morning. 
Monica is coming in this eve with my little man. I canâ€™t wait to get him here and over to the new ranch on another doe hunt. 
Jonathon is coming in this evening with his wife and kids to help out on taking does with us this weekend. 
My daughter Chelsey and her husband Ryan are headed this way this eve to help k icky out a few does on the Cactus Flat Ranch as well. 
Going to be a busy weekend and hopefully we see a couple of big bucks hit the ground this eve.

Thanks again for all the replies. Pics coming from the evening hunt we have â€œ0â€ deer so far.
Current location.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Monica is coming in this eve with my little man. I canâ€™t wait to get him here and over to the new ranch on another doe hunt. .


Keep a sharp eye on Little man and those dang no shoulders!!!!..

I want to see good pics only!!!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



jtburf said:


> Keep a sharp eye on Little man and those dang no shoulders!!!!..
> 
> I want to see good pics only!!!!!
> 
> John


Ya Iâ€™ll be glad when that cold front hits. I always worry about that as much time as he spends here.

Hereâ€™s an ole 14 point still in velvet. We have some deer moving in now. Much slower here than yesterday.


----------



## jtburf

Nice younging, Alex sent me this pic today. He is hunting on base at Ft Benning. Had a yearling buck walk under him this evening! 


He has 156K acres an a 12 deer limit...lol


John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

I love seeing the fawns learn to jump in the feed stations at this age. 
Starting them young on the DD. He canâ€™t reach the spout so heâ€™s just cleaning up the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

Well our guest hunters had the big 12 at 10-15 yards for 10 minutes yesterday evening with lots of great video of the buck but he never gave him a broadside shot. They did video a beautiful buck in the Low 200s. This buck stayed in bow range for 10 minutes and actually pushed the big 12 out of range but heâ€™s not on the hit list. . I havenâ€™t heard from him or Joe this morning. 
Leo and I did not see any of the 3 target trophies on our hunt yesterday evening. 
I havenâ€™t heard from Leo this morning yesterday. Monica saw two beautiful Bucks this morning. One in the 180 range and another intge 200â€ range we will be looking at her video later after breakfast. 
Today is going to be a busy one. Full camp and lots going on here. Itâ€™s going to be a fun weekend for sure. Iâ€™m ready for this front to hit...


----------



## bowmansdad

With Little Man in camp, the killing will begin!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Rafter3

Good luck to all, wish I was there!!


----------



## WillieT

Ready to see some blood. Wish everyone the best.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck this evening. Hope to see some BBD pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

Show us some targets!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

We are in the stands. Me and my daughter are hunting together this eve at the Cactus Flat Ranch. Jonathan, his wife, daughter and son are here in another stand.
Ryan my son-in-law and little man are here in another stand.

Monica is hunting her stand at the lease. Joe is with our guest hunting the big 12 again at our Holden Pasture Deer Lease on the family pasture. 
Leo is after a trophy buck this evening. 
We have 2 other guest on a hog/bow hunt with Jimbo. 
It was 100 degrees this afternoon and I havenâ€™t seen a deer yet. 
Oooop first 2,deer walking in now...


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

This one didnâ€™t go far.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> This one didnâ€™t go far.


Very nice


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Very nice


Fun evening for sure. JalapeÃ±o poppers coming off the fire.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> This one didnâ€™t go far.


Ask for blood, get blood.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Fun evening for sure. JalapeÃ±o poppers coming off the fire.


Sweet! Little man got a smile on his face. Thatâ€™s great.

Looks like a fun time for everyone.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Sounds like our guest Daryl just got an arrow in the big 12 point!
Joe just text me and it said... 
â€œSMOKED HIMâ€


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Sounds like our guest Daryl just got an arrow in the big 12 point!
> 
> Joe just text me and it said...
> 
> â€œSMOKED HIMâ€


Tell little man congrats 
And awesome canâ€™t wait to see some pics of this monster. Congrats Daryl. First blood of the season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Sweet! Little man got a smile on his face. Thatâ€™s great.
> 
> Looks like a fun time for everyone.


He loves the ranch stuff and what a fun age. Im just getting to slow to keep up with him. 
Thanks for the replies...

Waiting on pictures from Joe and Daryl I donâ€™t k is if they have found the buck or just got an arrow in him. This is a beautiful big old deer they were after. Canâ€™t wait to see him in person.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Tell little man congrats
> And awesome canâ€™t wait to see some pics of this monster. Congrats Daryl. First blood of the season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got text that they have found him...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Canâ€™t wait to see!
Just got caught up on this thread!!
Hope everyone is doing well!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Canâ€™t wait to see him.


----------



## az2323

*.*



broadonrod said:


> Fun evening for sure. JalapeÃ±o poppers coming off the fire.


Little man is stretching out! Looking like good family time for sure!
Continued good luck Brett and hoping this cold snap kicks things off for you all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

It seems that it isn't uncommon for you to bring in dogs for tracking. However, an arrow can cause tremendous blood trail and quick death at times. Surely some of the deer pile up dead within 40 to 50 yards after an arrow through the lungs?


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Just got text that they have found him...


Awesome!!


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> He loves the ranch stuff and what a fun age. Im just getting to slow to keep up with him.
> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> Waiting on pictures from Joe and Daryl I donâ€™t k is if they have found the buck or just got an arrow in him. This is a beautiful big old deer they were after. Canâ€™t wait to see him in person.


Canâ€™t wait to see pics.


----------



## finz

Yabuddy, congrats. Canâ€™t wait to see the pics!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

First blood of the season. Our Holden Family Pasture Division of our deer lease just produced this beautiful old 12 point. Guest hunter Dary Allen just took this giant 12 point with his bow. We havenâ€™t scored the buck but his tines and beams are incredible. Joe and Daryl put in 4 hunts and this big typical finally cooperated and offered the shot. 
Congratulations Daryl on a beautiful Double Down Deer Feed, Low Fence Monster Buck... and with his bow! 
Iâ€™ll post up his score and more pictures later. We are just getting back to camp. 
We still have a few Managment hunts available for this season you can email us for info off the website or PM me here on 2cool.
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Rafter3

Wow what a giant!!!! Congrats to Daryl and Joe for killing this low fence monarch.


----------



## pacontender

Awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Guess the score Double Down Deer Feed giveaway! 
Letâ€™s see what yâ€™all think! 
Iâ€™m going to do a contest.. First Person guesses the closest to the gross B&C score will get a Double Down Deer Feed swag package.

First person to guessed the closest to the Net B&C score will also get Double Down Deer Feed swag package. 
One guess each per person..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

165


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mister72

191 gross


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Guess the score Double Down Deer Feed giveaway!
> Letâ€™s see what yâ€™all think!
> Iâ€™m going to do a contest.. First Person guesses the closest to the gross B&C score will get a Double Down Deer Feed swag package.
> 
> First person to guessed the closest to the Net B&C score will also get Double Down Deer Feed swag package.
> One guess each per person..


Make sure you put net or gross with your score guess


----------



## Gordogato

195 gross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redville

186 gross
177 net


----------



## C-KRIGAR

197 gross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

192 gross 185 net


----------



## Ivabigun

183


----------



## jtburf

STUD!!!! Congrats to Daryl...

John


----------



## Texasgirl44

Think he'll net 188''.


----------



## ezgon

190â€ gross. Congratulations on your trophy.


----------



## az2323

*.*

195 4/8 gross, 183 gross


----------



## wishin4fishin

192 6/8â€ gross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

170 gross
159 net 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davis300

Great looking deer!

Gross 189 1/4
Net 185 5/8


----------



## BigPig069

193 5/8 Gross


----------



## Goldensammy2.0

193.75gross

185.5net


----------



## bowmansdad

197 gross, 187 net


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> This one didnâ€™t go far.


Little Man does good work!:smile::smile:


----------



## StangGang

200 1/2 gross
192 net


----------



## willydavenport

189 3/8 gross. What a great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport

Either way, thatâ€™s a lot of deer meat! What did he weigh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

189 gross. Great deer !!


----------



## deerslayer64d

177 3/8 gross 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

181 gross


----------



## skelly

182 gross
177 Net

Skelly


----------



## rudytail10

A bunch. Nice deer. Great way to start off the season. Congrats Daryl on a true south Texas double down monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porkrind

187 gross
180 net


----------



## porkrind

Congrats to lil man!!!!


----------



## WillieT

Heâ€™s a stud for sure. Congratulations to the hunter.


----------



## WillieT

196 gross
187 net


----------



## AirbornXpress

201 Gross
194 net


----------



## railbird

179 gross
173.5â€ net


----------



## AWLTX18

Gross 188-5/8
Net 185-5/8


----------



## Soggy_Bottom

188" Gross


----------



## FREON

180 gross and 174 net


----------



## SWW

198. Gross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

191â€. Awesome deer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

191â€-Gross
183â€-Net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 30"r

185 2/8" gross
172" net


----------



## JLX

184 gross
177 net


----------



## tpool

184 2/8 gross
178 net.


Awesome deer!!! Congrats to the hunter, guide, and ranch!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## captain sandbar

199 1/8 gross, 178 5/8 net. great stuff.


----------



## DEXTER

188 2/8 gross
184 6/8 net


----------



## NAT

Congrats


----------



## sundownbrown

Any deer moving this evening?


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed/ Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks for all the replies and guesses. If you were the first person to guess the closest to the gross or net score PM me a contact phone number so we can get your Double Down Deer Feed gear package to you. Our camp score on Darylâ€™s Big 12 was 189-1/8â€ Gross and 177â€ net. Daryl is going to have the buck officially scored for the record book once the antlers dry the required time. 
If your interested in a Managment buck hunt here on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease this season you can email me or Joe at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



sundownbrown said:


> Any deer moving this evening?


Yes sir. Itâ€™s crazy trying to keep up right now. My little man is begging me to shoot a pig and I keep telling him just a minute lol. New bucks coming in every couple of minutes. Iâ€™m fixing to give in . Little man is persistent Iâ€™ll say that lol.
Sounds like everyone is seeing deer this eve. Cold, wet and wind blowing 15-20 but itâ€™s definitely a good evening hunt. 
Here a picture I took around 5:30. The bucks look healthier than Iâ€™ve ever seen them. Iâ€™m going to take a few more pics of these nicer bucks coming in and Iâ€™ll post more later.


----------



## porkrind

Congrats on a great deer!


----------



## sundownbrown

That buck looks like a young bull


----------



## emed

192 1/8


----------



## FFLack

What was the weight of Darylâ€™s buck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport

Dang! 2/8â€™s off on the gross!! I saw a couple that were only an 1/8 off. Close but no cigar this round for me! Yâ€™all have fun and enjoy this change in weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Davis300 was at 189 1/4â€ earliest post
I was 189â€ after Davis300. 
Congrats Davis300!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> What was the weight of Darylâ€™s buck?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Joe said he dressed 225 lbs not sure. The Old Buck was super fat but short body. Lots of our bucks that hit around 10 years old seem to start shrinking in body length and have big heads. We see it more and more each very year.


----------



## WillieT

Talk about fat. What a pig. Certainly a testament to Double Down.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for all the guesses. Iâ€™m just getting caught up. All the family has headed home. All our guest are gone. No lease members here until tomorrow. Just me, Joe and Jimbo with 14,000 acres to pick a stand to set. 
All 3 of us are in the family pasture looking for a monster. Jimbo and I are in 2 Stands that havenâ€™t been hunted and have had no trail cameras on them. Joe is in a stand that has been sat in once this year. I only have one spike out so far. Yesterday evening I found a new giant while sitting with my little man I guessed to score well over 200â€ and a droptine to boot but heâ€™s only 5 years old. That was a super exciting hunt and an adrenaline rush for sure. We are extremely happy with the deer we are seeing so far this season. This was the worst drought we have ever experienced in the 16 years Iâ€™ve had this lease and the best Bucks ever! 

ðŸ˜³ just looked up and have 7 bucks out front! Pics coming. Couple of pretty good ones in the group!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Hope yâ€™all see some more monsters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



rudytail10 said:


> Good luck. Hope yâ€™all see some more monsters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


17 bucks so far. Been to busy to keep track. Got a big boy coming in now. Hereâ€™s the first 2 I took pics of earlier. Going thanks get some video fro of this wide fella.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> 17 bucks so far. Been to busy to keep track. Got a big boy coming in now. Hereâ€™s the first 2 I took pics of earlier. Going thanks get some video fro of this wide fella.


Dang those are pretty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Man those deer are awesome


----------



## ethic1

Whereâ€™s the big boy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Love the trash on the buck in the back. Both nice deer.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed LowFenceMonsterBucks*

One of my favorite young bucks on our lease. He exploded this year with Mass in the 40s, Tweeners and added several more points. Being an extreme drought year forced us to feed more protein than years passed and but itâ€™s all paying off.
Feeding Double Down Year Round has changed our deer lease. Body and antler conditions have improved dramatically over the past few seasons. 
We call this buck â€œBubba Gumpâ€ I hope he ends up dating every doe for 1000 acres.
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## ethic1

Son! Look at the mass on that booger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

I would name him Pot Belly


----------



## sundownbrown

He has some serious character


----------



## willydavenport

Looks like heâ€™s trying to date himself in that last picture... very nice buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWW

broadonrod said:


> One of my favorite young bucks on our lease. He exploded this year with Mass in the 40s, Tweeners and added several more points. Being an extreme drought year forced us to feed more protein than years passed and but itâ€™s all paying off.
> 
> Feeding Double Down Year Round has changed our deer lease. Body and antler conditions have improved dramatically over the past few seasons.
> 
> We call this buck â€œBubba Gumpâ€ I hope he ends up dating every doe for 1000 acres.
> 
> Brett Holden
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Nice deer and pictures!! What do you mean by young? Whats his estimated age?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Such thick heavy antlers! :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

SWW said:


> Nice deer and pictures!! What do you mean by young? Whats his estimated age?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have watched this buck since he was a yearling. We knew he was special Iâ€™m almost 100 % certain this buck is 4 years old it is possible he is 5 but donâ€™t think so. Year Round Feeding and feeding what we do makes Bucks very hard to age.
Without knowing certain bucks year to year it has become almost impossible. 
This buck has been easy to recognize and follow for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Iâ€™m back in the stand. Iâ€™m hunting a blind this evening on the family pasture section of the lease where several great bucks were passed last year. We have not run any trail cameras here all year so Iâ€™m pretty pumped. Itâ€™s cold and overcast. Iâ€™ve only been in the stand 15 minutes and already have around a dozen doe and a couple young bucks.

We have a Camera man from one of the TV Hunting shows as our only guest right now. Joe our ranch hand is in one of my bow blinds on the family pasture hunting a beautiful wide buck this evening. He has worked his rear off this season and definitely earned a big ole buck... I sure hope he connects. Joe actually has 2 culls and a big 11 point on his hit list this evening.

I just looked up a have a nice young buck making his way in. Hopefully the big boys show soon for pics.

Thank You everyone for all the kind words and replies. More deer moving in.. time to get the camera out.


----------



## WillieT

I think you are going to have a very exciting year. I appreciate you sharing it with us.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> I think you are going to have a very exciting year. I appreciate you sharing it with us.


Thanks... you bet I really enjoy sharing the hunts. 
This is the best buck out here so far. Everyone else is texting me pictures of big deer but the ones at this stand havenâ€™t shown up yet.


----------



## Rafter3

Good luck to you and Joe!!!


----------



## ethic1

Getem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Getting to late for pictures but got some cool video. Several nice bucks showed up but just to dark for pics .. I did get a text Jimbo found a new monster 20 pointer. I canâ€™t wait to get back to camp and watch videos.


----------



## grayson

So that buck is 4 years old?


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> So that buck is 4 years old?


Post #563


----------



## STXbowhunt

Joe have any luck?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Joe have any luck?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


His Buck was at the protein feeder for 20 minutes. He jumped in, ate and left out the back. He was pretty excited this evening. I sure hope he gets an arrow him in the morning. Super cool old buck for sure.


----------



## pacontender

Good luck Joe!


----------



## Rafter3

Savage Joe fixing to get Savage!!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this morning?


----------



## BrushChaser

Savage joe let’s go


----------



## broadonrod

*Savage Joe hunting a big buck- Double Lung Outdoors Tv Show*

Thanks for all the replies... 
Joeâ€™s buck didnâ€™t show this morning but lots of good bucks showed up for us all just no shooters. 
Our guest Emo from Double Lung Outdoors TV came in to get some early footage for next seasons episode and video a couple of deals for Double Down Deer Feed. He did get video of a couple of great bucks this morning despite the rain. We have had a couple of showers here this morning just enough to make it sloppy. We are seeing new deer everywhere we hunt with this cooler weather.

We are sitting here now building a folder of photos with management bucks we plan on taking this season. After seeing the younger up and comers this season that list is getting bigger by the day. 
We added 5 bucks to the list this morning so we still have an endless amount of package hunts available for this season. We plan on taking more bucks this season than ever... If anyone is Interested you can email us at [email protected] 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Keeping track of deer can be important trying to grow big freerange deer. Video and photos of progression can eliminate mistakes. 
Whatâ€™s yalls thoughts? Age guess on this buck? 
1 or 2 years old?


----------



## WillieT

Looks a little big for a first year deer. Looks 2 to me.


----------



## FFLack

I would say two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I have never guessed on anything in your thread, but I will this time. My guess is that buck is just 1 & 1/2 years old. It is a great testament to what good food and water will do, but he is young, born roughly May of 2016. Many bucks that age would be fork horns or maybe a 6 with no brows.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Here is the same buck for the past 3 years. Itâ€™s the buck I posted day before yesterday and think is a 4 year old. If he was one year old in the top picture that would make him the biggest LF 3 year old I have ever seen. He scores in the 180s now as a 4 year old I think. This is why when feeding good feed year round it is so important to try and keep track of as many of your young deer as possible. This young buck is a beast body and antlers with an estimated 43â€ of mass and 15 points this season and at most 4 years old.


----------



## tshort

THIS is why I love this thread every year! It's cool seeing big deer and all but seeing the progression, the thought process, what these guys put into doing what they've done...there's no other place I know of to enjoy and learn about the whitetail deer and potential than right here. Sure, there's the breeder stuff that's very interesting too but that's in such a controlled environment and little more of an expected outcome. Seeing what happens next year here is simply awesome and I keep thinking we'll see the peak but it just keeps getting better. I can't imagine the kind of results we'll see from the Cactus Flat Ranch.
I've said this before, but thanks for putting so much time not only into the ranches but into these forum posts, Brett!
OK, let's see some monsters hit some dirt!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Daaaaayyyuuuummmm!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

WOW, thanks for sharing. Heck of a deer for sure


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s pretty amazing.


----------



## ethic1

Call me crazy but I think he was probably 3 the first year. 3,4,5 fits the progression pictures well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

Brett those progression pictures are awesome. I know it is hard for me to identify age - pictures like this help a ton.

It would be hard but if you did this for a buck from year 1 until he hit the dirt that would be incredibly cool.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks for all the replies everyone! 
I made it to one of our stands close to camp. Been drizzling- steady light rain all day. It just stopped about the time I got in the stand. I got a late start but deer are already moving in. Iâ€™m in another stand we havenâ€™t set in but one evening this season. No telling whatâ€™s here this year. Five does so far I ran a good buck off the protein feeder when I drove up. 
Joe is not hunting his big buck this eve. We donâ€™t want to lose him do to the rain. Even with a perfect shot tracking would be impossible washing away the blood trail. Jimbo is scouting on the family pasture for a big buck we havenâ€™t seen yet this year. Joe and I are at 2 of my bow stands on the regular lease side of the ranch.

Thanks again for the kind words.....
First 4 bucks walking in now.. pics coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of babies. Nine little fellas like these so far and 11 does and fawns. No big boys yet but deer moving in all around.


----------



## broadonrod

More youngsters still no big bucks. 
This one fella knows Iâ€™m here for sure. 
The little buck really has what I like seeing in our new generation of bucks. 
Heâ€™s a little main frame 10 with 2 tweener points off his beam. He is trying to triple row off his G3 on his right at 1 year old. 
Thats one to keep an eye on for sure. 

Ohhh... some big boys walking in ... photo time. They snuck up on me writing this.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> More youngsters still no big bucks.
> This one fella knows Iâ€™m here for sure.
> The little buck really has what I like seeing in our new generation of bucks.
> Heâ€™s a little main frame 10 with 2 tweener points off his beam. He is trying to triple row off his G3 on his right at 1 year old.
> Thats one to keep an eye on for sure.
> 
> Ohhh... some big boys walking in ... photo time. They snuck up on me writing this.


Looking good. Hope yâ€™all see some monsters this evening. Looks promising

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Ole rake horn just showed up with his gang of up and comers. Ole Lefty is looking good this year. You can see his face and know why we call this buck lefty. 
A couple of more good bucks making their way in now if these dang hogs donâ€™t spook them. 
Feeding DD year round is not only improving our herd but helping keep our bucks at our stands. These more mature bucks didnâ€™t even look at the corn. 
Belined to the protein feeder.
Iâ€™m really happy with the overall mass this year.


----------



## grayson

ethic1 said:


> Call me crazy but I think he was probably 3 the first year. 3,4,5 fits the progression pictures well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> I agree


This might help you out on the aging. Videos are much easier aging deer than pictures imo.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is another buck that just showed up. He did very well this year and is trying to grow a droptine on his right beam. Heâ€™s going to be a fun deer to watch grow.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> This might help you out on the aging. Videos are much easier aging deer than pictures imo.


Oh I apologize - I just agreed with the previous poster - I thought we were allowed to express our opinion on what age we thought deer were - my bad

Thanks for the offer on help aging but I think I got it - carry on! LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I didn't know the photo was old, so obviously I was wrong on birth year. But was the buck 1 & 1/2 or 2 & 1/2 in the pics you showed?


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> Oh I apologize - I just agreed with the previous poster - I thought we were allowed to express our opinion on what age we thought deer were - my bad
> 
> Thanks for the offer on help aging but I think I got it - carry on! LOL


Dang dude.... Didnâ€™t mean to hit a nerve. Just a video. We will all him 5 just for you ðŸ˜‰..


----------



## broadonrod

Several more nice bucks have come in just to late for pics. Hereâ€™s a couple that were highlighted. Just getting to dark now.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I think he is 6... dang it...
Maybe 7.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> I think he is 6... dang it...
> Maybe 7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol hey keep that opinion to your self Mikey ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> I think he is 6... dang it...
> Maybe 7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a fun hunt this evening. Lots of action and nice bucks just not the one.
Iâ€™m fixing to head to camp. Dang rain is starting again.. figure that..


----------



## WillieT

Easy to see why youâ€™re happy with the mass, really the headgear in general. I think itâ€™s easy to be jealous when people see the deer you have. I know Iâ€™m jealous, but Iâ€™ve watched your threads for a few years now and know how hard yâ€™all have worked to get to where you are. Jealous as I am I love seeing your deer and reading about your experiences. Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Easy to see why youâ€™re happy with the mass, really the headgear in general. I think itâ€™s easy to be jealous when people see the deer you have. I know Iâ€™m jealous, but Iâ€™ve watched your threads for a few years now and know how hard yâ€™all have worked to get to where you are. Jealous as I am I love seeing your deer and reading about your experiences. Thanks


I enjoy seeing big deer and sharing them. This thread is always a blast to me. If you want to come check out some of the deer one day pm me your number. We enjoy having guest here that follow the yearly thread when we have room.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Dang dude.... Didnâ€™t mean to hit a nerve. Just a video. We will all him 5 just for you í ½í¸‰..


Takes more than that to hit my nerves - all good - again carry on Dude


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Dang dude.... Didnâ€™t mean to hit a nerve. Just a video. We will all him 5 just for you í ½í¸‰..


---------------


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> I enjoy seeing big deer and sharing them. This thread is always a blast to me. If you want to come check out some of the deer one day pm me your number. We enjoy having guest here that follow the yearly thread when we have room.


I truly appreciate that and may take you up on your offer some day. Just afraid I couldnâ€™t keep up with you young fellas.


----------



## FFLack

Good looking bucks. I donâ€™t know why he struck me the way he did but for some reason the buck with the long straight beams is sexy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

broadonrod said:


> This might help you out on the aging. Videos are much easier aging deer than pictures imo.


Videos awesome but still holding to my previous age.

Not a hater either. Most my lease is now feeding DD this year and have seen good improvements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWW

Definitely 4.5-5.5 range. I like 5.5 also.

I agree,, Pictures are very tricky on the aging! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

**** Bret, looking good Sir!! Awesome!!


----------



## B&C

broadonrod said:


> It was a fun hunt this evening. Lots of action and nice bucks just not the one.
> Iâ€™m fixing to head to camp. Dang rain is starting again.. figure that..


Watch your mouth!!

LOL


----------



## willydavenport

FFLack said:


> Good looking bucks. I donâ€™t know why he struck me the way he did but for some reason the buck with the long straight beams is sexy!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree! I canâ€™t place him but I think I remember that deer from last year. I liked him then too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Videos awesome but still holding to my previous age.
> 
> Not a hater either. Most my lease is now feeding DD this year and have seen good improvements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man Iâ€™m all about opinions. I donâ€™t know what that comment was all about earlier. That little fella in the video the first time I saw him probably weighed about 100 lbs. thatâ€™s the real reason I figured him so young. Most of our 3 year olds are an easy buck fifty or more... I have learned all deer are different. It makes them very hard to age and score with different characteristics. Never detected any hating from you. Thanks for the replies on the thread.


----------



## ethic1

No worries. Very true. Without tags or some marking itâ€™s tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Silly question....why even put out corn? Is it to give the hogs and other critters something to eat to keep from stealing all the DD or do some of the deer still go after the corn?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I still want to know, lol. The buck in post 579 ..... how old was he when those pictures were taken? I think just 1 & 1/2 years.


----------



## FREON

I agree on the 1 1/2


----------



## SWW

FREON said:


> I agree on the 1 1/2


On the video on the end of year 2016-2017 you clearly see a 1 1/2 deer behind this deer. You will see clearly the difference between the two deer.

There is no way that deer is 1.5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

Man I love this dude. Clean and dark. Just put my name on him for 2020.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

wishin4fishin said:


> Man I love this dude. Clean and dark. Just put my name on him for 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is pretty...
Love those chocolate horns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Mikeyhunts said:


> He is pretty...
> Love those chocolate horns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those long brows too.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

*Ownership*



broadonrod said:


> Here is the same buck for the past 3 years. Itâ€™s the buck I posted day before yesterday and think is a 4 year old. If he was one year old in the top picture that would make him the biggest LF 3 year old I have ever seen. He scores in the 180s now as a 4 year old I think. This is why when feeding good feed year round it is so important to try and keep track of as many of your young deer as possible. This young buck is a beast body and antlers with an estimated 43â€ of mass and 15 points this season and at most 4 years old.


New truck or trophy mount?


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Silly question....why even put out corn? Is it to give the hogs and other critters something to eat to keep from stealing all the DD or do some of the deer still go after the corn?


Just catching up. A lot of our deer hit the corn. We cut off the corn during the antler growing season and kick it back on for deer season. We actually went around today and set all of our corn feeder timers. 
The deer really eat more corn when itâ€™s cold. I think they crave the carbohydrates more when itâ€™s cold. 
Our old bucks eat almost nothing but Double Down though. If we cut off our protein feeders our older bucks would leave. We have protein feeders run dry on ocasion and see bucks travel over a mile the next day feeding at a stand with Double Down still in the feeders. None the less a lot of deer on here come to corn.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies... I spent the day running traps on the Cactus Flat Ranch and just made it back to the deer lease. Iâ€™m getting a late start again but Iâ€™m finally in the stand. 
Iâ€™m in a stand that I have only been set in once and that was preseason. No deer yet Iâ€™ve only been here about 15 minutes. 
Joe is back after it hunting a buck on the family pasture. Jimbo is scouting in a blind on the family pasture. We had one of the lease member supposed show up to hunt this eveing but havenâ€™t heard anything from him. Not excepting any other lease members until Sunday. Lots of country to pick from to hunt. Itâ€™s kinda nice but itâ€™s goung to get really busy once rifle season gets here. 

First 4 does just walked in and I just saw a very nice looking buck walk across the road I drove in on. Hopefully he makes his way in here. 
Thanks again everyone for the replies.


----------



## broadonrod

Up to 10 does and two fawns now. 2 young bucks walking in now. Itâ€™s turning on.


----------



## ethic1

Top off my DD today. To many acorns though. Not eating much...... nada out yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

11 bucks in now. Four good ones. Iâ€™m waiting on them to hop out of the feed pens. The buck I hoped to see just walked in. Here is one buck. Getting more pictures now. Again mass and body weights this year are better than Iâ€™ve ever seen.


----------



## ethic1

Chootem!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to yâ€™all this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp I did see a couple really good ones. Iâ€™ll post there pictures later here is one more nice one. I saw the buck I want my dad to hunt this eveing. That was my goal sitting at this stand. He didnâ€™t stay long but I got some pretty good video and heâ€™s got a lot of stuff going on!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Headed to camp I did see a couple really good ones. Iâ€™ll post there pictures later here is one more nice one. I saw the buck I want my dad to hunt this eveing. That was my goal sitting at this stand. He didnâ€™t stay long but I got some pretty good video and heâ€™s got a lot of stuff going on!


Awesome. Glad he showed up. How is your dad? I canâ€™t wait to see him this season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome. Glad he showed up. How is your dad? I canâ€™t wait to see him this season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Heâ€™s doing pretty good. I know heâ€™s ready to get down here.
We are looking forward to having you and your family back again this year.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Headed to camp I did see a couple really good ones. Iâ€™ll post there pictures later here is one more nice one. I saw the buck I want my dad to hunt this eveing. That was my goal sitting at this stand. He didnâ€™t stay long but I got some pretty good video and heâ€™s got a lot of stuff going on!


This deer reminds me just a little of your deer last year, if I am remembering correctly. Looks like his tines are starting to curve in some.

Howâ€™s your day doing? Glad heâ€™s with you.


----------



## hog

I always enjoy reading this Hunting thread....

*Your Do'n GoouD Bret!! 
*
you need Live Cams somewhere at spots around the place lol

When I come down to see my Grand Kids n family at Asherton, I'll have to look you up to see if your there..


----------



## Bill C

broadonrod said:


> Headed to camp I did see a couple really good ones. Iâ€™ll post there pictures later here is one more nice one. I saw the buck I want my dad to hunt this eveing. That was my goal sitting at this stand. He didnâ€™t stay long but I got some pretty good video and heâ€™s got a lot of stuff going on!


This buck is getting on to being almost as good looking as your buck from last year. The symmetry is fantastic.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies everyone. Late to the stand again this eveing. Spent the day running snares and working on a few things over at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 

Iâ€™m in a stand this eveing that has not been sat in this year and there hasnâ€™t been any trail-camera set here either. No telling what shows up here. Not running but a very few Trail cameras thus season has sure put a lot of excitement back into the hunt. I have 6 Javelina, 3 does and a spike out now. Another doe coming in... the action is starting to pick up, I know we left some big deer at this blind last season. Hopefully pics coming soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Best I got for now. Lot of deer starting to move in.


----------



## rudytail10

Man the grass is tall. Great looking youngster there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Getting late for pics but hereâ€™s a couple that just showed up.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Getting late for pics but hereâ€™s a couple that just showed up.


Nice, call the one on the left Extended Crab Claws!!!

John


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Best I got for now. Lot of deer starting to move in.


You should call the lower buck Airbus A 380... A real wide body!!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Back in the stands. Trey, joe, Jimbo and I are all in the stands. 
Joe is still after the old buck heâ€™s been hunting all week. 
I am in the blind with a guest hunter that just came in this afternoon. He is bow hunting a nice old buck from one of my stands. 
Odds are something hits the ground this evening. 
We are still booking Managment hunts also. We plan on taking off more bucks than ever this seasons. 
You can reach me at [email protected]
Brett Holden


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope to see some BBD pics this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Any blood?


Nothing yet... Joe saw the buck he is after but he wouldnâ€™t come into bow range. 
My hunter and I saw the buck we were after but no shot.. 
Trey saw some good bucks yesterday and this morning but not what heâ€™s after. 
Iâ€™m doing a little coyote control over at the Cactus Flat fixing to head back over there and run snares again this morning.


----------



## sundownbrown

Very nice, those coyotes are terrible, bet the deer were moving well this evening


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Nothing yet... Joe saw the buck he is after but he wouldnâ€™t come into bow range.
> My hunter and I saw the buck we were after but no shot..
> Trey saw some good bucks yesterday and this morning but not what heâ€™s after.
> Iâ€™m doing a little coyote control over at the Cactus Flat fixing to head back over there and run snares again this morning.


 Surprised you are still out there. How are you getting around without rutting up the roads? Looks like y'all have been getting pretty steady light rain, and if you are still out there---get to posting some pics!:biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Surprised you are still out there. How are you getting around without rutting up the roads? Looks like y'all have been getting pretty steady light rain, and if you are still out there---get to posting some pics!:biggrin:


I came home to see the family for a couple of days while the rains clear out. 
Iâ€™m living through the eyes of the hunting guide this eveing. Iâ€™m waiting on pictures my self this eve. Ive got them setting in the family pasture looking for management deer to take out. We have 14 package hunts coming in starting next Thursday through the next Sunday all in a row. We are planning on shooting a lot of bucks this year and giving some of the younger up and comers a little more room. The guys are seeing some me good deer in the rain. Two monsters in 2 evenings we havenâ€™t seen until this week.
We are booking more hunts every day. Lots of bucks to take out. 
Iâ€™ll post up some pictures of some of the caliber of bucks we are selling hunts for in a bit. We booked 3 more 2coolers today for December hunts.
If anyone wants info on our package hunts this year we have a LOT of bucks take.
If 2 hunters come at once we are knocking 1000.00 off the regular package prices. We keep adding more bucks to the hit list everyday. Itâ€™s our cleanup year for sure.
You can reach me at [email protected]
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

A few Managment bucks on the hit list. Not great photos but is all I have on my phone. 
Im estimating we have around 100 management bucks to take of all sizes this year. They will be ranging from 120s-150s and a few 160s- 170s. Many of these bucks will be as old as 10-13 years old. These are just a few on the list for example. 
You can reach me for more info at [email protected] 
Lodging, meals, guide and field dressing animals included.
Also Javelina, hogs, bobcat and coyote can be added. 
Kiddos welcome and discounted as an add on to your hunt.
Brett


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> A few Managment bucks on the hit list. Not great photos but is all I have on my phone.
> Im estimating we have around 100 management bucks to take of all sizes this year. They will be ranging from 120s-150s and a few 160s- 170s. Many of these bucks will be as old as 10-13 years old. These are just a few on the list for example.
> You can reach me for more info at [email protected]
> Lodging, meals, guide and field dressing animals included.
> Also Javelina, hogs, bobcat and coyote can be added.
> Kiddos welcome and discounted as an add on to your hunt.
> Brett


Heck if a deal, remember do not complain about the rain!!!!

John


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Coyotes


How effective are snares? I believe that is the accepted way to control them. Is it possible to get enough to help? Or are they very difficult to control?


----------



## broadonrod

*Predator Control*



Whitebassfisher said:


> Coyotes
> 
> How effective are snares? I believe that is the accepted way to control them. Is it possible to get enough to help? Or are they very difficult to control?


Snares are very effective if you really put in the time. On the Holden Pasture Deer Lease we have around 12 miles of Low Fence and do not snare on that section of the ranch but we do run leg traps and do a lot of calling. In the back pasture were there is bordering high fence sections we run snares on it 7 days a week and do very well. With all efforts combined we averaged taking out around 150 coyotes a year. Some years more some years less but never get them under full control. The new Cactus Flat Ranch is now fenced all the way around as of around 2 weeks ago and we are just getting started on our predator control there. Iâ€™ve been driving over there every day running snares. Yes it does a lot of good. Coyotes and bobcats kill a lot of deer young and old. I feel like Iâ€™m saving deer everyday we get one. Itâ€™s impossible to control the coyotes on the lease with it not being a closed fence but on the Cactus Flat I donâ€™t expect to have many left after this winter. We have mountain lions on both ranches. Iâ€™m after one now on the Cactus Flat Ranch. I saw tracks on 2 roads last week and donâ€™t know how many we have there but Iâ€™m upgrading snare sizes this week and plan on trying to call for them next trip down. Itâ€™s all part of the deal I feel the more effort we put into managing the predators the better the long term results in our deer herd. I would much rather pick what we keep and take off than the coyotes and cats pick them for us. It is amazing how many deer we see on our lease with no tails. I saw 2 at one blind last week. It makes you wonder just how many we do lose per year. One thing I do see is our older bucks seen to survive once they hit 5 years old. I would say we lose an uncountable amount of fawns to 3 year olds do to their inexperience and just being young and dumb. Older deer are smarter and just seem to make it once they hit 5 plus.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



jtburf said:


> Heck if a deal, remember do not complain about the rain!!!!
> 
> John


1.5 - 2â€ so far this week as a slow steady rain. Iâ€™ll take all we can get. We still have low pondsand I wish it would just down pore and full then up already!
We are ready to see some dry roads for sure. 
On another note it looks like the guide found another big boy yesterday eveing. They were both on the family pasture scouting for our management hunters coming in next week. I love getting text like this when Iâ€™m not there. The deer are moving good in the rain and especially for as green as it is now.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> 1.5 - 2â€ so far this week as a slow steady rain. Iâ€™ll take all we can get. We still have low pondsand I wish it would just down pore and full then up already!
> We are ready to see some dry roads for sure.
> On another note it looks like the guide found another big boy yesterday eveing. They were both on the family pasture scouting for our management hunters coming in next week. I love getting text like this when Iâ€™m not there. The deer are moving good in the rain and especially for as green as it is now.


Those are nice text for sure!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Those are nice text for sure!!!
> 
> John


 Yes Sir... Jimbo and Joe are seeing some good deer. Jimbo is out scouting and Joe is back at it trying to get on his buck this morning. 
Look at this young fella Jimbo sent me. I love seeing young bucks like this and he is a good example of why we are taking the next step in our management plan this year. We are making room for these up and comers this season.

Also thank you to all the folks here that booked management hunts with us this year. My last post added 11 more hunts with us just yesterday. Iâ€™m really looking forward to meeting all the folks here from 2cool headed our way in the next couple of weeks. We still have room for more. November is getting pretty full but we still have 5-6 days available in November and a lot of December and January open. We still have a lot of bucks to take off this year. You can reach me for details on our management hunts at [email protected]

Here is the young buck Jimbo sent me this young fella has a lot of potential for sure.


----------



## WillieT

Beautiful, dark horns and a drop. That deer has tons of potential.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Here are a couple of pictures I took last week and probably my favorites of the season so far. 
This buck stacked on the mass, points and inches this year including double drops. 
Iâ€™m still not sure how many storable points he has I know there are several more in front of his beams. . He didnâ€™t stay long. 
This is the results we really like to see and another reason we are feeding Double Down Deer Feed Year Round. Bucks like this are also one of the reasons we are taking the next step in managing our herd. We are probably leaving this buck another year to grow and breed. He lives deep in the heart of the ranch and hasnâ€™t traveled much in the past so odds are we leave him alone this year. I never imagined growing and seeing Low Fence Bucks of this caliber but it seems to be getting better every year. 
Thanks again everyone for all the kind replies. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
Brett Holden


----------



## pacontender

Very nice buck.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wowser.......
Amazing deer!!!

Low fence even .....
NUTS!

I wish DD was publicly traded, Iâ€™d be buying stock!!!
That **** is amazing!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Very nice buck.


----------



## WillieT

Heart stopper


----------



## Rafter3

Freaking amazing deer!!!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Here are a couple of pictures I took last week and probably my favorites of the season so far.
> This buck stacked on the mass, points and inches this year including double drops.
> Iâ€™m still not sure how many storable points he has I know there are several more in front of his beams. . He didnâ€™t stay long.
> This is the results we really like to see and another reason we are feeding Double Down Deer Feed Year Round. Bucks like this are also one of the reasons we are taking the next step in managing our herd. We are probably leaving this buck another year to grow and breed. He lives deep in the heart of the ranch and hasnâ€™t traveled much in the past so odds are we leave him alone this year. I never imagined growing and seeing Low Fence Bucks of this caliber but it seems to be getting better every year.
> Thanks again everyone for all the kind replies.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> Brett Holden


Hoe Lee Fukâ€¦ Look at that stud!!!!!!

John


----------



## DEXTER

Looks to me like he is missing his nuts?


----------



## broadonrod

DEXTER said:


> Looks to me like he is missing his nuts?


Lol they are there heâ€™s just not very proud :rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Not only huge antlers, but look how filled in and thick he is from just behind the ears to the back of rib cage!


----------



## FFLack

Thatâ€™s what deer dreams are made of!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks everyone for the replies. We are very happy and proud of the way our pasture is progressing. This buck and many others have us very excited about the season and seasons to come. Itâ€™s taken a lot of effort and work getting it to where it is now. Our goal is to make it twice as good next season. I think taking the next step we are planning on taking this season will really pay off. I canâ€™t wait for rifle season to start so we can start really knocking out the Bucks we want removed before the rut. Itâ€™s going to be a lot of fun with our guest and lease members but itâ€™s going to be a lot of work over the next 60-90 days. Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Lung Outdoors TV Show with Double Down Deer Feed*

Hey everyone set your DVRs and donâ€™t miss the next 2 episodes of Double Lung Outdoors TV show hunting with Double Down Deer Feed. Weâ€™ve done several hunting shows in the past but IMO this show and the group producing it are the best. They show it how it is. They came in late season and had a few tough days but they did end up getting their the 2 bucks they were after. Emerson one of the camera men was at the ranch last week filming a few nice bucks for next seasons shows. Kenneth will be coming in again this season for another hunt just after Thanksgiving. Here is the Double Lung Outdoors Tv Show schedule for the next 2 episodes they did with us in the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. 
Make sure you all go and like their Facebook page too please. These are some good guys and very fun to hunt with... 
Thanks Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## WillieT

Done


----------



## tpool

Done


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

A nice up and comer 8 point on the no shoot list. I think he could end up being something special. Heâ€™s really got some great beams for a clean 8.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Living through the eyes of Joe and Jimbo today again and in ready to get back to the ranch. I may head out in the morning. As my boy is getting older it gets harder and harder to be away. Here are a few pictures Jimbo sent me. I love this young typical, heâ€™s got a lot of potential for sure. All that corn on the ground and look what they are eating.... Just about all of our bucks are out of velvet. Rifle season is one week away ..


----------



## broadonrod

When Monica says... â€œI had 30 hogs this morningâ€ Savage Joe waist no time thinning them out. Live from the feed station. He got almost half of them. :cheers:


----------



## Whitebassfisher

That last picture in 676 to me is so impressive. You may prefer to zoom way in to do scoring, but that is a standout bachelor group.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> A nice up and comer 8 point on the no shoot list. I think he could end up being something special. Heâ€™s really got some great beams for a clean 8.


Cool Buck, looks like he has been wearing a visor...

John


----------



## awesum

*who gonna clean all these pigs?* :biggrin:


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Living through the eyes of Joe and Jimbo today again and in ready to get back to the ranch. I may head out in the morning. As my boy is getting older it gets harder and harder to be away. Here are a few pictures Jimbo sent me. I love this young typical, heâ€™s got a lot of potential for sure. All that corn on the ground and look what they are eating.... Just about all of our bucks are out of velvet. Rifle season is one week away ..


This is in no way attacking you. You are clearly dedicated to growing big deer. But as I read this thread over the years I cannot help but wonder. You obviously spend a large percentage of your time for 5-6 months of each year living at your lease.

I love hunting as much as anyone but after 3-4 days I want to get back to my home, business, and family and a "normal" life. That is just me and I am not saying it is the way everyone else thinks.

I am honestly amazed as to how you are able to literally live at a deer lease day in and day out. Personally I could not do it - I am just curious if there is any downside to being there almost full time?


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> This is in no way attacking you. You are clearly dedicated to growing big deer. But as I read this thread over the years I cannot help but wonder. You obviously spend a large percentage of your time for 5-6 months of each year living at your lease.
> 
> I love hunting as much as anyone but after 3-4 days I want to get back to my home, business, and family and a "normal" life. That is just me and I am not saying it is the way everyone else thinks.
> 
> I am honestly amazed as to how you are able to literally live at a deer lease day in and day out. Personally I could not do it - I am just curious if there is any downside to being there almost full time?


I spend some of October much of November- January at the ranch mostly with my family. Wife, son, daughter and father. Iâ€™m for the most part retired and the ranch is our 2nd home. For most of the past 4 years my family and I have lived in Costa Rica during the spring and summer months. I did get tired of that but we all love and have a passion for SouthTexas. Thatâ€™s why I brought my boat back here to Texas this year and bought a ranch for just the family to spend even more time together doing what we love. 
Itâ€™s not all about deer. We donâ€™t spend as much time there as you think or said but I would if I could.  
It is a hunting business so it is work but work I enjoy. 
The management end of trying to grow deer is a passion and my work. My kiddos, wife and father love it. Itâ€™s all about what your passion is. 
IMO â€œsince we have the timeâ€ Iâ€™m not raising my kids on the couch. Itâ€™s going to be on the river, at the ranch or in the boat... except for baseball game nights. May not be â€œnormalâ€ to you but Iâ€™ll stick with my plan. Thanks for your reply once again.


----------



## broadonrod

One of our lease member just sent me this picture of this nice 7x7. 
Iâ€™m loving the mass this year.. body weights on the bucks are above average again as well.


----------



## AirbornXpress

In other words 
Your living your dreams 
Way to keep your kids active 
Keep it up


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> *who gonna clean all these pigs?* :biggrin:


Joe...lol


----------



## pacontender

Thatâ€™s a bunch of pork.


----------



## broadonrod

AirbornXpress said:


> In other words
> Your living your dreams
> Way to keep your kids active
> Keep it up


Iâ€™m doing my best. Life is to short not to try.

Thanks for the replies. I still didnâ€™t get back to the ranch today. I may try tomorrow. Iâ€™m ready to get the old man down there later this week. I know he is pretty fired up.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Thatâ€™s a bunch of pork.


Ya Joe has been after them this week. I think our count is up to around 65 -70 this years so far.


----------



## WillieT

No doubt there are people on here that envy you and what you do. It sounds like youâ€™re doing just what you should be doing. It sounds like itâ€™s a lot of fun, but youâ€™ve made it what it is through a lot of hard work. I appreciate you sharing it with us.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Finally back in the stand. Iâ€™m hunting a blind I have not set in this season. Itâ€™s my wifeâ€™s 2nd stand. We call this stand Jurassic Park. Itâ€™s prerty hot today in the midd- high 80s, big moon, green as it gets and water everywhere. I figured if Iâ€™m going to find a big one this eveing this could very well be the place. First does coming in now.


----------



## RobM

Huntman3 said:


> This is in no way attacking you. You are clearly dedicated to growing big deer. But as I read this thread over the years I cannot help but wonder. You obviously spend a large percentage of your time for 5-6 months of each year living at your lease.
> 
> I love hunting as much as anyone but after 3-4 days I want to get back to my home, business, and family and a "normal" life. That is just me and I am not saying it is the way everyone else thinks.
> 
> I am honestly amazed as to how you are able to literally live at a deer lease day in and day out. Personally I could not do it - I am just curious if there is any downside to being there almost full time?


Are you amazed that ranchers, rough necks and the sort spend a bulk of their time out in the field? Same deal, only he doesnâ€™t out of love and not necessity.

Mark it zero Smokey, next frame


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Finally back in the stand. Iâ€™m hunting a blind I have not set in this season. Itâ€™s my wifeâ€™s 2nd stand. We call this stand Jurassic Park. Itâ€™s prerty hot today in the midd- high 80s, big moon, green as it gets and water everywhere. I figured if Iâ€™m going to find a big one this eveing this could very well be the place. First does coming in now.


Good lord, that dove had number on its tail feathers...

Glad you made it back down, I might head south mid week to finish up some business. I'll buzz if I make it that far west. A roofing crew is set to arrive this coming week.....

John


----------



## broadonrod

Well Iâ€™m upto 4 does and â€œ0â€ bucks so far. The sun is still high in the sky. Iâ€™m hoping it cools off and deer start moving in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## broadonrod

8 does l, 1 Fawn and one yearling buck. Itâ€™s starting to pick up.


----------



## FFLack

Come on.. El Muy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Hope you see something having a withdrawal lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is the nicest buck so far. Just had 3 walk in. Lots of potential.


----------



## FFLack

Man heâ€™s in good shape! Gonna be nice in a few years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Is he 5-6 yrs old? Hard to tell on your ranch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

FFLack said:


> Man heâ€™s in good shape! Gonna be nice in a few years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Is he 5-6 yrs old? Hard to tell on your ranch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m not sure on this buck. I donâ€™t have history on him. I would guess maybe 5 after watching him a while. These bucks are in great shape and really hard to age. Body weights are up again this year.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is the nicest buck so far. Just had 3 walk in. Lots of potential.


Nice. Beams for days on this fella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well as usual I have 2 really nice bucks out here but to dark for pics :/. I got a 5 mile ride in the mud to get back. We have a couple of our Double Down customers from a ranch down the road coming in for dinner-this eve. If Anyone else got any good footage Iâ€™ll post up a video later. 
Thanks for the replies.... 
Brett


----------



## gary.curlin

Awesome sunset picture. Your next challenge could be to get a big monster buck skylights in a picture like that.
You have already mastered growing huge deer, killing with a rifle , killing with a bow, videoing and taking great videos!!!
No response necessary. We know you a re a busy guy.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

gary.curlin said:


> Awesome sunset picture. *Your next challenge could be to get a big monster buck skylights in a picture like that.*
> You have already mastered growing huge deer, killing with a rifle , killing with a bow, videoing and taking great videos!!!
> No response necessary. We know you a re a busy guy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Pile enough DD and corn in the right spot, and from that pit blind, that may be possible. It would be frame worthy!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

What we look for in our young bucks starting out on our feed program. 
This is what I like to see our yearlings look like. This young fella has already grown a â€œtweenerâ€ tine on his right beam. His mass is imo incredible for a yearling and heâ€™s got really nice brow tines. IMO he is a monster in the making and we will try our best to keep up with this young buck over the years as he progresses. I really feel this buck will turn into something special.


----------



## WillieT

Good looking youngster.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The bucks you posted last in #706 are 1 & 1/2 years old at the time the pictures were taken, right?


That is fairly impressive itself. But the change they will make in just 1 more year is really incredible I bet.


If those pics are not recent, save me suspense and show me current ones!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Great looking deer, the youngster is bigger than the bucks Iâ€™ll see next weekend!:smile:
Brett, thanks again for sharing with us and I canâ€™t wait to see what shows up down the road!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> The bucks you posted last in #706 are 1 & 1/2 years old at the time the pictures were taken, right?
> 
> That is fairly impressive itself. But the change they will make in just 1 more year is really incredible I bet.
> 
> If those pics are not recent, save me suspense and show me current ones!!


That picture was from this morning. I will try and keep track of him for sure in years to come.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Attractants and Minerals*

We are back in the stands for the eveing. Today Iâ€™m in a pit blind in the ground and Experimenting with some of our minerals and attractants. We have been putting these together for a few years now and I think we have the blend pretty much exactly where we want it. We have been using the minerals now for a few years but the attractants we have been playing with and experimenting with only 3 seasons. 
I have several different piles out this eveing and in close. I put corn next to them to show that the deer eat our minerals over the corn. There is also about 100 lbs of corn spread out over 80 yards here as well. 
Itâ€™s a hot day today 87Â° and maybe not the best time to do this but Iâ€™m giving it a shot. I put several of the piles where I canâ€™t see them do to Iâ€™m â€œ under groundâ€ I just realized that when I got in the stand. This is the stuff we use while bow hunting to draw our deer in close. Now we have minerals in it as well. We basically combined the minerals we use in Double Down Deer Feed with our attractants and itâ€™s working better than we hoped plus the deer are getting ALOT more minerals. 
So far it looks like a slow afternoon. Iâ€™m in a good stand to see a lot of deer and no thing since far. 
Thanks again for the kind words and replies everyone! Hopefully I get some pictures to post this eveing.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Should make for some nice pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck. Should make for some nice pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally some deer showing up. 4 Young bucks and 11 does... waiting on a big boy.


----------



## pacontender

The old hot box. Good luck


----------



## WillieT

Love the perspective you get from the box. Cool pic.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



pacontender said:


> The old hot box. Good luck


Bigger bucks are just showing up. But I fooled them this eveing from im under ground lol. Easier to take pictures looking up. They are pounding the minerals piles.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

gary.curlin said:


> ....Your next challenge could be to get a big monster buck skylights in a picture like that.


You ask him yesterday to do it, he did it today.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Bigger bucks are just showing up. But I fooled them this eveing from im under ground lol. Easier to take pictures looking up. They are pounding the minerals piles.


Very cool silhouettes shots!!! couple nice'ns in there.

John


----------



## gary.curlin

Whitebassfisher said:


> You ask him yesterday to do it, he did it today.


Actually I think it was this morning. Awesome pictures from that angle. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPig069

When will the minerals and attractants be available to the public? If they hit it like they do the protein we will be seeing deer at a whole different level. I look forward to trying some to compliment my Double Down! Keep up the great post!!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Iâ€™ll take 716 #2 please!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## pacontender

Awesome pics


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Minerals and Attractants*



BigPig069 said:


> When will the minerals and attractants be available to the public? If they hit it like they do the protein we will be seeing deer at a whole different level. I look forward to trying some to compliment my Double Down! Keep up the great post!!!


First off... thanks everyone for the cool replies. 
We have been working on this mineral stuff for a few years now. 
I do plan on getting it out to other hunters. We have discovered a way to â€œ make deer eat itâ€ so to speak, we have taken this mineral package to the next level I think in my opinion. 
I didnâ€™t want to offer it until I was positive Imo in my own trials it would work for others as itâ€™s working for us. 
I now feel certain it is improving our herd and I also think we have found a way to make deer eat minerals they normally wouldnâ€™t eat. 
Imo the better the mineral package is the worst it taste to deer.
I fell 100% positive we have solved that issue. 
Iâ€™m not into gimmicks. As busy as we stay trying to find ways to get our deer bigger Iâ€™m not wasting time or money on junk. This mineral idea we have come up with over the past few year seems to be working very well. I donâ€™t have it ready right now for the market. It wonâ€™t be long before I can have it out there. Itâ€™s not expensive itâ€™s just a little bit of work. Iâ€™m going to post a video have some of our mineral stations and deer eating them. The video is in the works now. I donâ€™t think I have ever seen anything close or anything that resembles the way we are feeding minerals to our deer. 
I am excited about getting it out to everybody else and hope to have it available hopefully in the next month or so. The way that we are feeding it to the deer your round is very easy and again not very expensive compared to protein. 
The attractant we use in the Mineral package also seem to help a lot. I think even tonight watching these buck hone in on 2 piles help me make my mind up on what was the best attractant ingredients. This was the 5th time our bucks chose this exact blend in a row. 
I will definitely post it here on 2cool once we get rolling.


----------



## broadonrod

Picture from this afternoon. Letâ€™s see how many hogs we have in the morning. 
Making our feed pens into hog traps has been working well with a portable gate. Iâ€™m guessing 15-20 we caught 16 here at this feed station the day before yesterday. This feed pen is a Round 100x100â€™ pen.


----------



## sundownbrown

I would like ot see what yall catch in that trap. Thats pretty cool


----------



## WillieT

Great pictures. Love that angle. How do you like being in the box.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I would like ot see what yall catch in that trap. Thats pretty cool


I left early this morning thanks get some work done at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
I havenâ€™t talked to joe yet to see what we caught. Iâ€™ll bet heâ€™s got a bunch.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Great pictures. Love that angle. How do you like being in the box.


I really like that blind. Itâ€™s a pretty incredible view and you can hunts really late with the deer being highlighted.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Looks like that rain kicked off our 2 new oat fields over here at the new ranch. What a difference in 6 days. Iâ€™m working on a small pond I dug last week now running water to it. It sure is nice having 3 water wells.. We donâ€™t have water on the lease unless we haul it in. It sure makes things easy with water piped through the ranch.


----------



## sundownbrown

Looking real good


----------



## WillieT

Very nice.


----------



## rudytail10

Looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus. Flat Ranch*



sundownbrown said:


> Looking real good





WillieT said:


> Very nice.





rudytail10 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks fellas! Iâ€™m back in the pit blind again this eveing. There are several really good bucks at this stand we haven't seen yet. Iâ€™m hoping a couple of them will show up for pictures this evening. 
No deer here yet so here are a few pictures I took today at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
I started filling the little 20x20â€™ watering hole I dug out last trip. 
I found an illegals travel bag lol no money in it but he did leave his chonies.. 
Found an owl stuck in the fence and got it back in itâ€™s way. 
The bucks are tearing up the trees already. 
I ended up scraping and reworking the road in the picture with the skid steer before I head back here to the lease. I wish this big arrow head wasnâ€™t broken it would have been a big one!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

First does just showed up another hot day and deer moving late.


----------



## broadonrod

First young buck just showed up.


----------



## broadonrod

*Ducks!*

Bucks finally starting to show up. We have a duck problem! 
Live from the stand.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> .... We have a duck problem!
> .....


Hmmm.... on DD will they turn into emu's or ostrich? :biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Hmmm.... on DD will they turn into emu's or ostrich? :biggrin:


They gained 6 lbs in the last 10 minutes lol. 
First mature buck walking in now. This old fella follows me from stand to stand.


----------



## gary.curlin

I must have misread the posts earlier. I thought you were working on a buck attractant.

Oh well.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Something I have wondered about along the border there with illegals coming through ..... do they cut holes in fences or climb over?


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> I must have misread the posts earlier. I thought you were working on a buck attractant.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I gotta quite putting out that nasty corn ðŸ˜œ


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Something I have wondered about along the border there with illegals coming through ..... do they cut holes in fences or climb over?


Yes they do. I fixed a hole today at the Cactus Flat Ranch. They also got in my well house and disconnected one of my water lines.

Two Hogs Just left with my arrows.. I had about 30 show up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Considering the millions and millions of dollars invested into what the fences contain in South Texas, that sounds like a very unhealthy thing to do.


----------



## willydavenport

Man, I love that buck in post 738.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> They gained 6 lbs in the last 10 minutes lol.
> 
> First mature buck walking in now. This old fella follows me from stand to stand.


I know there are a lot better deer on the ranch, but that guy just looks cool to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushChaser

Crazy cool photos


----------



## mister72

*#738*

Thatâ€™s the perfect picture of a BAAAD man. Very nice.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies and kind words. We just got through looking at videos from this morning and this eveing. We just picked out 6 more bucks to take off this season. This is clean up year for us... We have chosen right at 78 bucks to take this year so far and havenâ€™t even set in Around 10 stands yet. The new generation of bucks we have coming into play are fixing to get some room to grow. 
We are booked everyday except 5-6 for November for management hunts but still have most of December open. We usually donâ€™t offer this many hunts but itâ€™s the year we are taking the next step so if your interested in bringing a kiddo or two or huhting your self email me at [email protected]. Starting November 3rd opening rifle season we are going to be wide open. We have 16 2coolers scheduled to huhting next week alone. November hunts come with does December is bucks only. 
The buck I posted this eveing is on the hit list as a management buck and will probably hit the ground opening day of rifle season.
Again contact me through email at [email protected] to book a management hunt in December or November 11th- 16th is what we have left. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## tshort

When I see this stud I think "Y-M-C-A!"
And I bet you've got enough pics of deer, Brett and Joe, to represent the M, C, and A.


----------



## WillieT

Looks like tree trunks growing out of his head.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looking forward to seeing the deer in person again canâ€™t wait! Looks like your off to another outstanding season keep the pictures coming!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I know a buck is already capable of breeding, but I thought the neck swelling normally didn't get so obvious until the does were more receptive. In many of your pictures the buck's necks are already swollen up. In that area of the state, I think it will be 6 to 8 more weeks until peak of rut. Are the buck's necks normally this swollen at the end of October there?


----------



## tshort

OK....All together now

*Y*









*M*









*C*









*A*









....yes, I've lost my mind. Need to get out of this office and into the pasture for a little while!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I know a buck is already capable of breeding, but I thought the neck swelling normally didn't get so obvious until the does were more receptive. In many of your pictures the buck's necks are already swollen up. In that area of the state, I think it will be 6 to 8 more weeks until peak of rut. Are the buck's necks normally this swollen at the end of October there?


They are just big mature bucks. Some of those necks will even double in size during the rut. We still have bucks bachelored up and havenâ€™t seen any rutting activity yet. Itâ€™s coming though and we are working starting this week on taking several old bucks out of the fights before they start. Lots of bucks fixing to hit the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Looking forward to seeing the deer in person again canâ€™t wait! Looks like your off to another outstanding season keep the pictures coming!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing you this season Josh!


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> OK....All together now
> 
> *Y*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....yes, I've lost my mind. Need to get out of this office and into the pasture for a little while!!!


I will start posting more big deer photos soon. We havenâ€™t posted Joe or Jimboâ€™s pictures yet. Jimbo has been seeing some really good deer. I need to follow him around lol. Jimbo actually saw a really nice new buck this morning Iâ€™ll try and get some of their pictures up soon.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Looks like tree trunks growing out of his head.


I think that buck will probably hit the ground this weekend. Heâ€™s a very cool buck but there are so many better up and comers at that stand half his age. He is also the most dominant buck in that area, I have watched him for several years and he owns the show around those parts. I feel itâ€™s time for him to be taken and let another take his place there.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> They are just big mature bucks. Some of those necks will even double in size during the rut. We still have bucks bachelored up and havenâ€™t seen any rutting activity yet. Itâ€™s coming though and we are working starting this week on taking several old bucks out of the fights before they start. Lots of bucks fixing to hit the ground.


Thank you. I will ask questions here the same I would around a camp fire. I find this fascinating.

Basically, I am just not used to seeing older, mature bucks.

That reminds me of pictures from last year or whenever that you showed, when the bucks had there hair fluffed out to insulate better, and snow or ice was staying on their coats, and they looked like "Bulls" of the woods.


----------



## ROBOWADER

broadonrod said:


> They gained 6 lbs in the last 10 minutes lol.
> First mature buck walking in now. This old fella follows me from stand to stand.


Would this be a management buck?


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Looks like tree trunks growing out of his head.





ROBOWADER said:


> Would this be a management buck?


He is.. a young man is coming in this weekend to try and get a bead on him.
We have different levels of hunts. He is a mid range hunt package. With the low numbers of lease members we keep per acre offering management hunts is the only way we can afford to do what we do here without adding a lot more lease members. 
I have watched and fed this old buck at 2 different stands for years. I feel he has probably shown his true potential so itâ€™s going to be his year to go. He could get bigger who knows but as I mentioned the younger up and comers are looking to good to leave him at his age. 
We have an uncountable number of bucks 8-12 years old and this year we have decided to shave them down. The blind this old rake horn lives at has already this season shown 8 bucks 4-8 years old from 170 to over 200â€. This is what has helped us make the decision to take him and several others at this particular location.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

*Double Down on Double Lung TV*

Okay, I need help. If I understand correctly, the first episode of a Double Lung show about Double Down Feed airs today.

I have added Pursuit TV to my ROKU device.

I can arrow through Pursuit and find something about Double Lung. It seems to allow me to watch one of several things. It seems similar to Netflix in that you could start and stop any of many shows. However, I understand that at 5:30 PM today there will be a show down on Holden Pasture.

At 5:30, will choices change on what I am looking at?
Am I going to be able to see the Holden Pasture episode? or am I SOOL?


----------



## tshort

I don't think so. The app you downloaded are older shows and only a handful of them. That app doesn't show the live shows that are on cable. One of the many reasons why I haven't quite yet 'cut the cable'. Probably will in the next few years though....but that's a WHOLE other topic. OK, back to hunting and monster deer on the Holden Pasture.


----------



## finz

Is anyone else having trouble with this site/Thread? Lots of weird things going on for me.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with this site/Thread? Lots of weird things going on for me.


I do know a lot of people canâ€™t get set up to post.


----------



## rudytail10

I have been having problems on the computer. But no problems at all on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m back in the stand after another day if running snares, filling feeders and moving stands with Joe and Jimbo at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Iâ€™m in a stand back here at the lease that has only been set in once and no cameras have been run here. So far itâ€™s a super hot day and I havenâ€™t seen a deer yet. 
Here are a few pictures from the new ranch friends m earlier today. 
We put up a new blind, and reset our stand and flip I mean stand and fill feeder lol. We have a really big hog tearing things up over there. This feeder had 600 lbs of corn in it when the hog flipped it.


----------



## broadonrod

Starting to see some deer. Very slow start. 3 does and 4 fawns plus 2 groups of turkey just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

First buck over 2 years old to walk in. I saw him the other day when I was here.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> First buck over 2 years old to walk in. I saw him the other day when I was here.


Man I just like a wide one.......
That thing is awesome!!!
Dream deer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

How wide do you think he is?
25â€?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Need to do some hog eradication on the new place lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> First buck over 2 years old to walk in. I saw him the other day when I was here.


My kind of buck!:cheers:


----------



## tshort

finz said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with this site/Thread? Lots of weird things going on for me.


I am/was having problems. I did that stupid Java update and now Internet Explorer won't allow me to pull up the site. Just a blank page. Even had IT department at work try to work on my laptop with no luck. Only way I can view it now was to install Chrome.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> First buck over 2 years old to walk in. I saw him the other day when I was here.


That looks like widebody, you need to lay the smackdown on that ole hawg!!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Best I can do for this morning. Iâ€™m ready for this cold front to hit. 
This buck is no monster but he is sure showing some great potential. 
I have a feeling once this front hits things will pick up fast.


----------



## taylork555

Brett, recording the Double Lung Outdoors episode(s) on your place was well worth it. 

Really cool to see such a great production on a piece of land we already knew was world class. 

Here is to many more episodes at a really special place.


----------



## awesum

taylork555 said:


> Brett, recording the Double Lung Outdoors episode(s) on your place was well worth it.
> 
> Really cool to see such a great production on a piece of land we already knew was world class.
> 
> Here is to many more episodes at a really special place.


*I thought it was a great show with some excellent footage.

It's not always about the killing.*


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> Brett, recording the Double Lung Outdoors episode(s) on your place was well worth it.
> 
> Really cool to see such a great production on a piece of land we already knew was world class.
> 
> Here is to many more episodes at a really special place.





awesum said:


> *I thought it was a great show with some excellent footage.
> 
> It's not always about the killing.*


Thanks fellas. 
I think the next episode is next week. Kenneth gets 2 bucks in that one. 
The Double Lung Outdoors guys will be back here this season and we plan on getting in some rutting footage, fighting and a couple of bucks in the ground. 
I talked to Emerson the other day and I think next seasons show is going to be pretty special. He had some really cool ideas. 
Thanks again for all the replies and kind words. Iâ€™m headed out to check coyote traps at the other ranch now. We have been non stop here. 
Road corn for the season just arrived. Management hunters start showing up tomorrow. Itâ€™s fixing to get really busy around here.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Iâ€™m back in the pit blind again this eveing. Been working at the new ranch mostvof the day. It looks like a big storm is headed ourvway from Mexico. I can hear it coming. Light rain hitting already I sure hope it dissipates. First deer walking in now. There are a couple of bucks at this blind I really want to see. Maybe this cooler overcast day will bring them out before dark.


----------



## broadonrod

Rain cleared out... hopefully the bucks start moving. No bucks have showed up yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Deer are starting to move. First 2 bucks walking in now. Just little fellas.


----------



## broadonrod

This poor little guy got his eye poked out.. itâ€™s super infected but he is eating. Many times you see a deer with oversized testicals it is do to an infection somewhere in their body. This buck is showing just that.


----------



## rudytail10

Ouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Since you see lots of deer like that from fighting, will that deer be able to overcome it and survive or coyote food?
I know ol 1 eye has been around for a while!!


----------



## Cynoscion

No disrespect meant but that deerâ€™s put out eye doesnâ€™t have anything to do with his testicles. Iâ€™ve neucropsied several deer with enlarged scrotums like that and they were all the result of a major hernia. If you kill him, you will find that his intestines have dropped down into his scrotum. Pics coming!


----------



## Cynoscion

*Nutsack pics*

The acidity of the urine causes the loss of hair on the enlarged scrotum. Basically the urine stream runs down the scrotum just like when a buck urinates on his tarsal glands.


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> The acidity of the urine causes the loss of hair on the enlarged scrotum. Basically the urine stream runs down the scrotum just like when a buck urinates on his tarsal glands.


I donâ€™t doubt what your saying but this is something Iâ€™ve seen before. Mostly in the late season post rut when deer have been stabbed and rolled in cactus. Iâ€™m sure many things can cause this including what you mentioned. 
This deer had his eye 2 weeks ago, he lost it and looked fine last week. Now the infection has him losing weight and twitching his head and his nuts did this in the last week. Who knows could be a consistent pattern of coincidence.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Since you see lots of deer like that from fighting, will that deer be able to overcome it and survive or coyote food?
> I know ol 1 eye has been around for a while!!


We have lots of bucks on this ranch with one eye. I donâ€™t know of a big deer we let go over the years that we lost due to having one eye. 
The only thing I worry about with one of our trophy class buck having one eye is if he does put the other one out heâ€™s done. I would say this buck would probably live. Heâ€™s not really a deer we are crazy about keeping so we will probably just put him out if his misery. Heâ€™s eating well and very alert but itâ€™s sad to see. He stayed just out of respectable bow range this eveing or I would have probably burned a tag.


----------



## Earp

I for one like your pictures of big deer racks more than big deer nut sacks.

Infections in the blood can be a cause of inflammation of the testis.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/reproductive-system/reproductive-diseases-of-the-male-small-animal/orchitis-and-epididymitis-in-small-animals


----------



## Cynoscion

Hey Earp, the link you shared is small mammal related. Itâ€™s actually more abut testicular atrophy in dogs and cats. Below is a related article concerning whitetail deer.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...oddaert_White-Tailed_Deer_with_Scrotal_Hernia

I know itâ€™s not as glorious as deer antlers but I make my living with whitetails and strive to learn everything possible about them.
Bret, if you do chose to shot him, get one of your hands (itâ€™s pretty disgusting so talk them into it haha) to gut him carefully and keep us posted.


----------



## jtburf

Back to the regularly scheduled programming. WOW what a stud that buck was that got doubled lunged....

Congrats, 
John


----------



## DR_Smith

How was the morning hunt with this cold weather?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> How was the morning hunt with this cold weather?


 Hunt this morning was great everybody Saul new dear and some big ones. Iâ€™m on my way to the other Ranch to go run Snares. I will post up some pics later I am in and out of service where Iâ€™m at.


----------



## broadonrod

Last-minute opening for management hunt this weekend! 
We had two hunters on their way today and just found out one of them has the flu so he will not be making it. I have an open spot and and open Guide for the weekend. This Saturday is opening rifle season. We have room for one hunter and a guest if anyone is interested. 
Opening weekend with this cool weather and the first rifle hunters Of the year should make for a great hunt.

You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

We are in the stands. Iâ€™m hunting with our guest Clayton. This is his 7th year in a row to book with us. We are hunting a super cool old buck in our family pasture area of the ranch. Clayton is going to try and get an arrow in this old beast and we have until Sunday to get it done. Iâ€™m sure hoping it all comes together this eveing. This buck is one of the coolest bucks I have ever seen. 
Several does and young bucks moving in now. 
Stay tuned!!! Things are turning on...


----------



## broadonrod

First mature buck to show up. Not what we are after this eveing.


----------



## DR_Smith

Patiently waiting!!
GOOD LUCK CLAYTON!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Our buck i here!


----------



## FFLack

Choootem!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Choootem!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting on him to come in bow range. He just walked in with another really good buck. Heâ€™s eating protein hopefully he comes into the pile we set up. 
This buck is way cool. First time Iâ€™ve seen him thi year in person.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Whack him Clayton, donâ€™t fiddle fart around.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Didnâ€™t happen :/.. Iâ€™ll bet he gets this old buck in the morning. He is a beast!! 
We saw some incredible bucks this evening. My best hunt of the season so far. We also saw 7 different management bucks that are now on the hit list out of 24 bucks this eveing total.


----------



## Rafter3

See y'all tomorrow, hopefully its in the cooler!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Good luck this morning boys, wish I was in the stand too and not at work, lol


----------



## DR_Smith

How did the morning go?


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Itâ€™s been a crazy busy day Iâ€™m just getting caught up. Claytonâ€™s buck was a no show this morning but Iâ€™ll bet he shows up again this eveing. 
Monica is in her stand scouting for 2 different big bucks she passed last year. Some of our lease members are scouting and bow hunting does this eveing.
We have another buck on the list Trey is going to hunt with his son tomorrow morning once rifle seasons begins. Itâ€™s getting busy around here... Iâ€™m with Clayton and hopefully his buck shows before dark. 
We are off to a good start with this buck showing up early today.


----------



## DR_Smith

Good luck this evening!


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of does and young bucks piling in. This little fellas got a lot of potential...


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a pretty young to have a kicker. Heâ€™ll be interesting to watch.


----------



## DR_Smith

Those brow tines!! Wow! And even decent mass for being youg


----------



## broadonrod

No show, No show for both of our hunters this morning. A few nice new bucks showed up but the target bucks didnâ€™t cooperate.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> No show, No show for both of our hunters this morning. A few nice new bucks showed up but the target bucks didnâ€™t cooperate.


Hate it when that happens....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Little man went with Joe and did a little hog killin. 
They just sent me this picture.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Thatâ€™s awesome!!! Canâ€™t wait to see these monsters in person!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed-Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Lots if full deer stands this eveing. My dad has finally made it to camp. I dropped him off at his stand and Iâ€™m huhting with my little man. 
We have several bucks on the hit list this eveing. 
Hopefully a few hit the ground.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Thatâ€™s good to see ya got pops out
Show some pics
Not even a fly around me now 
Too many acorns around here, Iâ€™m bored


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome that pops made it down!!
He needs to go whack that big mofo!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

Anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

AirbornXpress said:


> Thatâ€™s good to see ya got pops out
> Show some pics
> Not even a fly around me now
> Too many acorns around here, Iâ€™m bored


Man itâ€™s slowed down here as far as mature bucks go. We are seeing mostly young deer.


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing I have heard of yet. I stayed in this morning but no news yet from our hunters.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Awesome that pops made it down!!
> He needs to go whack that big mofo!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Working on it. Mature deer arenâ€™t moving very well here even with the cool mornings.


----------



## ethic1

Dang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are back in the stands. 
My dad is hunting a big one this eveing. He is hunting by him self in a blind deep in the back of the ranch. Monica is in her stand looking for a couple of different bucks she let walk last season. She Videod a monster slick 10 last night but want to let him walk another year. 
Little man is with me and we are trying to find him an old buck this evening. 
Trey, Jonathon and Chris are out looking for a trophy. Jimbo and Joe are hunting with two of our management hunter. Claytonâ€™s left this morning and will be coming back later this week to try and get in the buck he was after. We have 17 management hunters coming in this week. It fixing to get really busy. 

Our first deer are moving in now. Iâ€™ll post pictures once the bucks start moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Here are a few pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today. 
Hopefully Iâ€™ll have some big deer pictures in a few minutes from here on the lease. A long time ago some strong Indians lifted that big old rick up there!


----------



## broadonrod

First buck of the evening. 
Nice young 10.


----------



## DR_Smith

anything show? Any deer take a nap!?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> anything show? Any deer take a nap!?


Still cleaning deer. Busy evening for sure. Itâ€™s going to get busier tomorrow Iâ€™m sure lol. 
Iâ€™ll post some pics of some deer when I load them tomorrow. Hereâ€™s a couple quick pictures off the back of my camera hunting with my little man this eve. 
Never seen our bucks so healthy as they are this season.


----------



## jtburf

Brett, 

Little man is in Heaven, living a life all us grown men and women wish we could!!!

You an Monica are doing a great job!!! Tell Pops Howdy.

John


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a pot belly for sure. Sure youâ€™re not filling those troughs with beer?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies...
We are at it again. We have a few of our management hunters in the stands. 
Iâ€™m hunting with my dad this eveing. We have 2 really nice bucks that live at this stand and Iâ€™m hoping he likes one of them. Actually Ole Big John lives here too. He may like him more than the others since he is wider with a lot of character and a drop. This stand has several possibilities that may fit in the old mans shoot list. Iâ€™m excited and just glad to be here sharing this time with him.
He wants to put the big 30 points buck he was going to hunt I posted early season off limits this year. He would be a new ranch record but he wants to see what he does with another year of DD... Thatâ€™s a hard buck to pass but here we are looking for another lol. Again Iâ€™m sure glad to be in this stand with him today. 
Stay tuned... could be a big buck down this eve.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Sounds like a blast glad he made it down finally!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Time you will cherish forever!!!
So happy for you both!
The deer hunting is just a bonus..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
One more big boy getting a pass this year. 
We are going to stick it out on that stand for a while until we see the other deer we didnâ€™t see this evening. I just pulled into camp I donâ€™t know if the other guys got anything or not.


----------



## DR_Smith

So saw another big deer that gets a pass? Different then the one mentioned earlier?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> So saw another big deer that gets a pass? Different then the one mentioned earlier?


Yes sir... nothing came in we hoped to see. Deer were very spooky this eveing. None of the regulars showed up.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Double Lung Outdoors Tv*

Episode 2 of Double Lung Outdoors TV airs tomorrow, Wednesday and Sunday. 
Kenneth takes 2 bucks in this weeks episode. 
We are looking forward to having the Double Lung Outdoors guys back to hunt with us again this season. You can see more details of on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Finally getting pictures loaded and on the laptop.


----------



## DR_Smith

That is an awesome picture! Great looking deer!!


----------



## DR_Smith

How is the morning going? Seems to be a slow start this yr!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> How is the morning going? Seems to be a slow start this yr!!


Some good hunts this morning and some really slow. 
Itâ€™s hot and green. We are trying to take the ranch to the next level this season. We have been seeing our best Bucks ever by far but we are really focusing on growing bigger Bucks seasons to come. Monica passed an incredible buck yesterday morning and another typical that was insane 2 days ago. My dad has decided to let another one of our best Bucks ever walk this year. Even with it as hot and green as it is we have passed 5 bucks so far that we think would hit the 200â€ mark. Many of the bucks on the hit list that have become very elusive and bachelor groups are breaking up. We still have several blinds that have been hunted only once or none at all. We arenâ€™t running trail cameras and trying to leave the element of surprise and the hunt. 
We have only run trail cameras on 11 of our 70 feed stations so far. We still really donâ€™t know what we have this year. Itâ€™s making it a hunt instead of a â€œ look at pictures and shootâ€ season. The hunts are much more exciting this year by doing this but it is requiring us to hunt harder. 
I did just hear from one of our group another big boy was seen for the first time this morning as Iâ€™m typing this. 
Itâ€™s going to be a fun season for sure.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a stud for sure. Hope someone puts a big one on the ground this morning.


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this morning?


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

I love to see deer but i'm ready to see some laying in the dirt. We want blood lol


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch and Back to the Deer lease*

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Nothing but does again this morning here at the Chittim Ranch.
My dad and I went over to the Cactus Flat ranch this morning and spent the day looking for arrowheads. It was bad ### we found a new Indian Camp on a hill and found some nice points. 
Lots of guns in the blinds this eveing. Something has to hit the ground!
Iâ€™m in the same hot box, bow blind as yesterday with my dad. We passed a great buck yesterday here that just needs another year. There are still several potential shooters for him to hunt at this stand. Hopefully one he likes will step out this evening. Our first young buck is walking in now. We are seeing some giant 4-6 year old bucks the older 8-10 year olds have become pretty elusive this week. Temps hit in the low 90s today... even with the heat I have a good feeling about this eveningâ€™s hunt. 
Lots of deee on the hit list with our hunters today. BBD pics coming..
Thanks against for the replies... also the Double Lung Outdoors TV show comes on again today at 5:30 on the Pursuit Channel we didnâ€™t get to see it yet I guess I wait until I see it recorded if I ever go back home . 
Here is the old man with one of his arrowheads earlier today.


----------



## WillieT

Wish all your hunters the best this afternoon.


----------



## ethic1

Choootem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Wish all your hunters the best this afternoon.


Thanks!



ethic1 said:


> Choootem!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are working on it. Just had a good one walk across... didnâ€™t get but a glimpse but he had a big head on him.. hopefully he comes in for a better look before dark.


----------



## ethic1

That happen to me Saturday but he didnâ€™t come back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

I assume no DDB DOWN...
Any good pics?!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> I assume no DDB DOWN...
> Any good pics?!


Man when people think this is easy here and some kinda canned hunt they got us ##s backwards. The Bucks on this place have gone so elusive itâ€™s almost unbelievable. 
We have around 100 bucks on the list to shoot and no telling how many more that are just on the list on a whim. No bucks were killed this evening with six different hunters in the blinds. 
My dad and I did see an absolute monster this evening! 
Maybe one of the best typical bucks I have ever seen. We do not know what deer it is and we do not recognize him from last year. Itâ€™s just some buck that exploded I guess. The buck looked to be 5-6 years old my guess, .28â€ wide inside and a clean typical 12. 
We let him ride..... it was a hard decision it I feel confident this buck hits 200â€ next year. We will see.


----------



## tshort

I finally watched both episodes of Double Lung and they were great. Showed just what you are talking about, Brett. The episode showed some awesome low fence deer but no guarantees when looking for specific deer. I enjoyed the show and was glad it wasn't like all the others and made it seem like you just sit in a blind and a few minutes later you just shoot a monster buck. I did think it was ironic that one of the sponsor commercials was a roofing company but not Holden Roofing.
Great to see your dad back out and about. That's my favorite part about hunting...still being able to hunt with both my father and my son.


----------



## Trouthunter

Cool on the Indian camp site! I love finding spots like that and searching the area. 

You should find plenty of points there!

TH


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> I finally watched both episodes of Double Lung and they were great. Showed just what you are talking about, Brett. The episode showed some awesome low fence deer but no guarantees when looking for specific deer. I enjoyed the show and was glad it wasn't like all the others and made it seem like you just sit in a blind and a few minutes later you just shoot a monster buck. I did think it was ironic that one of the sponsor commercials was a roofing company but not Holden Roofing.
> Great to see your dad back out and about. That's my favorite part about hunting...still being able to hunt with both my father and my son.


Lol yes Kenneth that runs the show is one of my competitors lol. 
It even makes it more fun when they are here. We actually have 3 different roofing company owners here now hunting with us. Kenneth runs a great show and a great roofing company. Good all around folks. Iâ€™m going to sneak a Holden Roofing sticker on his trailer when he comes back this year ðŸ˜‚

Here are 3 bucks our management hunters took this morning. We are on a mission to clean out a lot of deer this year.

My dad and I hunted together as I said yesterday eveing and he passed one of the best typical 12s I have ever seen. The buck will easily go in the mid 190s and had an inside spread of estimated at 27-28â€ 
The buck will be off limits this year and is a true heart stopper. I think he is a 6 year old. Definitely one of the best looking deer I have ever seen.. just needs a little more time. 
Anyway here are the 3 bucks from this morning.


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m going to sneak a Holden Roofing sticker on his trailer when he comes back this year ðŸ˜‚


Now that's some funny sh!t right there!!! I hope you pull it off! LOL

Any chance we can see a pic of this giant 12? Or the other big one that has a ton of points you mentioned might be the biggest ever on the ranch? I think I know the answer :/ LOL


----------



## WillieT

Those are some tremendous â€œmanagementâ€ deer. True trophies in most peoples eyes.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Now that's some funny sh!t right there!!! I hope you pull it off! LOL
> 
> Any chance we can see a pic of this giant 12? Or the other big one that has a ton of points you mentioned might be the biggest ever on the ranch? I think I know the answer :/ LOL


 All I have is very late video of the 12 Iâ€™m going to go back there this evening and hopefully he comes back in for photos. 
Once he came out we focused on shooting him and I took no pictures just some video and itâ€™s pretty dark. I have several Buckâ€™s once I load the original pictures I will start posting some bigger ones. 
Many of them I just have a video of as well and I need to get some decent pictures. Iâ€™ve been so busy hunting with people I havenâ€™t had a lot of time. We have four more hunters coming in today and tomorrow. Not enough time in the day LOL


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Lol yes Kenneth that runs the show is one of my competitors lol.
> It even makes it more fun when they are here. We actually have 3 different roofing company owners here now hunting with us. Kenneth runs a great show and a great roofing company. Good all around folks. Iâ€™m going to sneak a Holden Roofing sticker on his trailer when he comes back this year ðŸ˜‚
> 
> Here are 3 bucks our management hunters took this morning. We are on a mission to clean out a lot of deer this year.
> 
> My dad and I hunted together as I said yesterday eveing and he passed one of the best typical 12s I have ever seen. The buck will easily go in the mid 190s and had an inside spread of estimated at 27-28â€
> The buck will be off limits this year and is a true heart stopper. I think he is a 6 year old. Definitely one of the best looking deer I have ever seen.. just needs a little more time.
> Anyway here are the 3 bucks from this morning.


Whacking and stacking I luv it.

Cannot speak for any other roofer than Holden Roofing. Top notch job last week at my house by Charles and his main crew. Happy client here!!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Trouthunter said:


> Cool on the Indian camp site! I love finding spots like that and searching the area.
> 
> You should find plenty of points there!
> 
> TH


 iâ€™m really looking forward to this front heading so it cools off and I can take him back over there. It was really hot yesterday. He was so excited to find that camp and it is covered with stuff. We even found pottery.



WillieT said:


> Those are some tremendous â€œmanagementâ€ deer. True trophies in most peoples eyes.


Thanks! These guys are very happy. More coming in today. 2 more tomorrow. 5 more Friday. Itâ€™s going to be a busy week cleaning deer.



jtburf said:


> Whacking and stacking I luv it.
> 
> Cannot speak for any other roofer than Holden Roofing. Top notch job last week at my house by Charles and his main crew. Happy client here!!!!
> 
> John


Thank you sir!


----------



## pacontender

Very nice. Good luck to everyone in camp.


----------



## DR_Smith

Great deer and glad to see some deer cooperating! 
Are any of the members hunting trophy deer or focused on the guests?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Great deer and glad to see some deer cooperating!
> Are any of the members hunting trophy deer or focused on the guests?


We have one Jr. Member here hunting. One of our lease members will be here tomorrow and another Friday I think. 
We have 3 doe hunters this eveing and my dad and I are hunting together again. 
A couple of more management deer hunters are coming in tomorrow. 
There are a couple of bucks in the hit list lease members have been after but they have been tough to get a look at since season started. 
I havenâ€™t been hunting a deer at all for my self. Once my dad gets a deer I will start looking. Monica has a couple in mind but they havenâ€™t shown them selves yet. Hopefully this cold front will change all of that. 
We are headed out to the Stands now..


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice management deer. I am in East Texas on a new place. Been very slow. Lots of *** time in the stand with only birds and a few small deer. My daughter did get her a doe last weekend. Tough hunting. Especially since I came from West Texas where I had a ton of deer!


----------



## broadonrod

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice management deer. I am in East Texas on a new place. Been very slow. Lots of *** time in the stand with only birds and a few small deer. My daughter did get her a doe last weekend. Tough hunting. Especially since I came from West Texas where I had a ton of deer!


Iâ€™m sure hoping this cold front does the trick. Very slow hunting right now. Iâ€™ll bet this turns it in for you as well. Not running a bunch of cameras and deer not moving much has put the suspense in the hunt this year for sure. Iâ€™m ready to see the old bucks start moving. Most of what we are seeing is 6 year olds and under. Our shooters aged deer are really being elusive. Even out does arenâ€™t coming in like they usually do.


----------



## broadonrod

First young buck to come in this eveing. Deer are to close and spooky to use my big camera right now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I could ask this on the photography forum, but ..... does your "big camera" make any noise? It is an honest question. The old cameras definitely had a shutter noise. I am very deaf, so honestly don't know if all the sounds can be turned off on a nice SLR digital camera or not.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I could ask this on the photography forum, but ..... does your "big camera" make any noise? It is an honest question. The old cameras definitely had a shutter noise. I am very deaf, so honestly don't know if all the sounds can be turned off on a nice SLR digital camera or not.


My camera still makes noise. Itâ€™s quieter than sone and I wrap it to reduce noise. Some days deer donâ€™t care about it at all. Hot days in close like this with it so green the deer get very spooky and wonâ€™t tolerate the noise. Days like this are phone photos and video camera.

Nothing like a Crown Royal bag window curtain to block movement in the stand lol! Nice young buck just showed up. More deer starting to show now.


----------



## tshort

Love the 'curtain'. Hopefully there's a few beverages in there waiting for a celebratory harvest.


----------



## finz

Catching up! Finally I am able to get back on here. What a depressing last two weeks with whatever was going on with this site and missing out on all the posts.!!Bret thanks again for sharing all this!! I will give you a shout soon bud.


----------



## broadonrod

Got a few doe knocked down this evening. Havenâ€™t hit the numbers we hoped for so far. Hopefully this weather coming in helps out. 
Here is a picture from earlier this week of a couple nice up and comers. Iâ€™m loading new ones tonight. 
Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## JMLewis01

Nice


----------



## sundownbrown

That camera you have is amazing


----------



## tshort

Wow, I'm not sure if the deer or the photograph is better. Nice!


----------



## tpool

Awesome management bucks Brett! I too watched the second episode of Double Lung TV last night (awesome show it was) and thought it was funny the host said he was in *Carrizo Springs* at the Holden pasture of Nunley-Chittum ranch! I guess that's because Carrizo Springs is last major town he went through before getting to the place? Because I see Maverick County is "close" to Carrizo Springs, but is still around 20 miles from the county border right? And I take it that's the town y'all go to for groceries? Or is it Eagle pass?

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## willydavenport

Thatâ€™s a great picture Brett.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Back at it with my dad this Evening trying to find a buck he likes. 
Chris our Jr member has one heâ€™s after that he filmed this morning. 
One of our lease members, Leo and his son are back at the lease and in the stands.
We have two Managment hunters in the blinds. 
Overcast and cooler this eveing. Deer are moving in already hopefully a big buck hits the ground this eveing.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind replies..... 
We are about 23 Miles out of Carrizo and about 15 from Eagle Pass. 
I do love this camera but havenâ€™t taken many pictures in the stand Iâ€™ve been hunting the last 4 days. The deer have been super spooky at this blind and really stay in close. There are 3 possible shooters we know of at this stand that my dad may like so Iâ€™ve been sticking to this one for now. We have seen 3 very big bucks here in the last 4 hunts that would be in the 180s-190s but they are 5-6 year olds. There is one that shows up here in the 180s I know he will like and another that I think will break 200 thatâ€™s makes the age bracket. The other one we passed here last year I think will be very big this year but havenâ€™t seen him yet this season. 
Ooooop nice one coming in now!


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a buck walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Another nicer up and comer walking in.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Great day to be in the stand.....
Overcast and a tad cooler.
Muy Sancho could walk in any second.....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Old man just pulled the trigger. 
Now we go look for him! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Old man just pulled the trigger.
> 
> Now we go look for him!


Oh heck!! Looking forward to seeing this one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Shot looked good we are headed out now before it gets dark.


----------



## WillieT

Must be a good one. I know your dad likes those with character.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Shot looked good we are headed out now before it gets dark.


Awesome!!! Glad he got to come hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

Found him!!! Heâ€™s bigger than I thought...ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Found him!!! Heâ€™s bigger than I thought...


Bada$$. I bet yâ€™all are pumped up. Congrats to the legend. Wish I was there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

Heck yeah!!! Glad y'all are having fun. Can't wait to see his deer. Congrats.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Found him!!! Heâ€™s bigger than I thought...


Apricot brandy????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

rudytail10 said:


> Bada$$. I bet yâ€™all are pumped up. Congrats to the legend. Wish I was there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Legend strikes again!!! Good for Don


----------



## ivomec

Can wait to see this buck!! Been waiting a whole year for this!!


----------



## broadonrod

The old man says thank you fellas we are headed to camp pictures coming soon.


----------



## ethic1

Refresh refresh refresh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Anxious to see him. A big congratulations to your dad.


----------



## FFLack

Way to go Mr. Don. Canâ€™t wait to see him!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushChaser

Congrats Mr. Don


----------



## ethic1

My refresh buttons getting sticky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Well what an eveing. What a great time with my old man. This was a hunt I will never forget. We had 8 bucks show up between 160 and 200â€ this evening and my dad found the one he wanted. 
This video will probably be my favorite of all once itâ€™s done and a keepsake for ever. 
Big John/ flag was the buck he picked out. I had a feeling he would like that buck with all the cool character. Anyway im super excited, the camp is full and what a night. 
The old buck will probably hit the mid 190s and 14 points with a cool droptine. 
I will post Bette pictures once we get them. This is all I got for now. 
Thank you for all the kind words and the old man days thank you as well.
More details on this old buck tomorrow.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
Brett Holden


----------



## WillieT

WOW!


----------



## ivomec

Congrats!!! Hell of a buck!!! Thatâ€™s what itâ€™s all about. You being with your dad and him getting another hell of a buck!


----------



## tshort

WOW!!!! Awesome deer and sounds like a great experience. Now Monica's turn??


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well what an eveing. What a great time with my old man. This was a hunt I will never forget. We had 8 bucks show up between 160 and 200â€ this evening and my dad found the one he wanted.
> This video will probably be my favorite of all once itâ€™s done and a keepsake for ever.
> Big John/ flag was the buck he picked out. I had a feeling he would like that buck with all the cool character. Anyway im super excited, the camp is full and what a night.
> The old buck will probably hit the mid 190s and 14 points with a cool droptine.
> I will post Bette pictures once we get them. This is all I got for now.
> Thank you for all the kind words and the old man days thank you as well.
> More details on this old buck tomorrow.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> Brett Holden


Amazing deer and I couldn't be happier for The Legend!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Great mother of goodness!!!
Tell Don congrats!!
What an awesome deer.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

How wide is he? 28â€ inside?


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Mr. Don, what an awesome deer!


----------



## Rafter3

Even better to share that moment with your dad!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Folsetth

I only see 12pts, I bet he breaks 200â€...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davis300

Wow, what a stud! Absolutely beauty, congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> I only see 12pts, I bet he breaks 200â€...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I counted wrong heâ€™s actually 15 points not 14. 
You can see them in this picture. 
He went to bed super happy this evening. 
We saw 2 bigger bucks at that stand this week but this was the oldest of the deer we saw. 
Heâ€™s not going to hit 200.... but now that he got this buck under his belt this season I have a feeling he will get an old 200 in the next few weeks. Monica has a big one in the hit list and Iâ€™m hoping that comes together next week.

Thanks again everyone for all the kind post and replies! 
Season has officially kicked off for us and Iâ€™m really excited about this cold front coming in tonight. Hopefully the deer start moving. Itâ€™s been fun but tough hunting.


----------



## ethic1

What a hoss. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> I counted wrong heâ€™s actually 15 points not 14.
> You can see them in this picture.
> He went to bed super happy this evening.
> We saw 2 bigger bucks at that stand this week but this was the oldest of the deer we saw.
> Heâ€™s not going to hit 200.... but now that he got this buck under his belt this season I have a feeling he will get an old 200 in the next few weeks. Monica has a big one in the hit list and Iâ€™m hoping that comes together next week.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the kind post and replies!
> Season has officially kicked off for us and Iâ€™m really excited about this cold front coming in tonight. Hopefully the deer start moving. Itâ€™s been fun but tough hunting.


Way to go Pops, congrats!!

John


----------



## KevinA

Awesome trophy!

Congrats to you and your father..


----------



## JMLewis01

Awesome!! What an amazing deer.


----------



## FREON

Luv da character of that 15 pointer. Congrats to Dad


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations to you and your dad! Amazing hunt and story altogether! Monicaâ€™s turn! Hoping some of the other lease members get there deer as well! Good luck to all


----------



## tpool

WOW!!!! Awesome deer Mr. Don!!! Congrats to both of y'all!!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Well what an eveing. What a great time with my old man. This was a hunt I will never forget. We had 8 bucks show up between 160 and 200" this evening and my dad found the one he wanted.
> This video will probably be my favorite of all once it's done and a keepsake for ever.
> Big John/ flag was the buck he picked out. I had a feeling he would like that buck with all the cool character. Anyway im super excited, the camp is full and what a night.
> The old buck will probably hit the mid 190s and 14 points with a cool droptine.
> I will post Bette pictures once we get them. This is all I got for now.
> Thank you for all the kind words and the old man days thank you as well.
> More details on this old buck tomorrow.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> Brett Holden


Tell Mr. DON. CONGRATULATIONS. What an awesome deer and great memories that will last a life time.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Congrats Mr. Holden!

Not that it matters but did he get another one with the trusty crossbow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el trout

that is a wall hanger pic for sure, pops celebration shot


----------



## Capt Joe

Savage Joe reporting,
This is going to be a fun weekend and there will be blood.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

Fine looking group of young men there.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind words again! 
Iâ€™ll show w him all the post tonight. We have been crazy busy. We just had a group of 15 gentleman leave over the over the last 6 days and a group of 7 just showed up this afternoon. We are super excited about this eveningâ€™s hunt. We have 5 young men in the blinds all huhting deer and one of our management hunters from the other group is here as well. He didnâ€™t get a shot as his buck this morning so we have him hunting an extra evening. 
This is going to be a fun 3 days! I do have a bunch of pictures to post from the hunts but been really busy. 
Leo and Chris are in the stands. Both members have trophies on the hit list...
Hopefully they get theirs Bucks this eveing as well. 
Here are a few pictures from earlier today. This 9 point really fooled us. We thought he would score high 140s-Low 150s he ended up scoring 162 and change! Look at the fat in the pictures on this beast! We are realizing we are under scoring all of our deer do to their body weights. Heck I posted my dads buck we took yesterday that I thought he would be 185 and we scored him at 194 after he hit the ground. 
Anyway thanks again everyone! 
Hereâ€™s a couple of pictures.


----------



## sundownbrown

Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m talking about, making memories they will never forget

QUOTE=Capt Joe;23606219]Savage Joe reporting,
This is going to be a fun weekend and there will be blood.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## broadonrod

Capt Joe said:


> Savage Joe reporting,
> This is going to be a fun weekend and there will be blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brooks and Chell are ready!!!


----------



## jtburf

Joe,

we are looking forward to big smiles and piles of venison.

John


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Cool cups Brett...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Joe

jtburf said:


> Joe,
> 
> we are looking forward to big smiles and piles of venison.
> 
> John


Me too brother! They came at the perfect time I am really excited about this cold front blowing in last night. It will hopefully get the deer up on their feet during daylight hours and provide for some exciting action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That 9 was a pig.


----------



## broadonrod

First decent buck to walk in for us. Nice 15 point up and comer.


----------



## broadonrod

My couple of young hunters have 2 shooters out here Iâ€™m just trying to find them something bigger.
We are having a great hunt just not the right deer. 
We just filmed a 175, 180 and a buck over 200 inches. This cooler weather has some big deer showing up.


----------



## broadonrod

So far 2 Bucks Down. Brooks just nail a nice one a few minutes ago.


----------



## BigPig069

Canâ€™t wait for more pictures!!


----------



## ethic1

Pics???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

What a great evening with a bunch of great folks. 
Lot more fun on the books for tomorrow... our 5 youngsters will be at it again in the morning. We sure have met some nice folks here on 2cool. 
Also Leo is on a good one. He videod a buck this evening and just before he could get the shot off a doe started blowing and spooked all the deer. 
I have a feeling another big boy may hit the ground tomorrow. 
Thanks again everyone for all the kind replies. 
Itâ€™s been really busy around here and hard to get time to post... Here are a few pictures from this evening.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> What a great evening with a bunch of great folks.
> Lot more fun on the books for tomorrow... our 5 youngsters will be at it again in the morning. We sure have met some nice folks here on 2cool.
> Also Leo is on a good one. He videod a buck this evening and just before he could get the shot off a doe started blowing and spooked all the deer.
> I have a feeling another big boy may hit the ground tomorrow.
> Thanks again everyone for all the kind replies.
> Itâ€™s been really busy around here and hard to get time to post... Here are a few pictures from this evening.


Nice mess of solid management bucks those hunters shot. Every one of those boys will be bragging Monday ay school!!!

Great Job.

John


----------



## WillieT

Those are some amazing deer. Great trophies all around.


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks played hard to get this morning but the kiddos managed to get one down. 
The eveningâ€™s have been much better... still lots of deer to take this weekend.


----------



## rstubbs

broadonrod said:


> Well what an eveing. What a great time with my old man. This was a hunt I will never forget. We had 8 bucks show up between 160 and 200â€ this evening and my dad found the one he wanted.
> This video will probably be my favorite of all once itâ€™s done and a keepsake for ever.
> Big John/ flag was the buck he picked out. I had a feeling he would like that buck with all the cool character. Anyway im super excited, the camp is full and what a night.
> The old buck will probably hit the mid 190s and 14 points with a cool droptine.
> I will post Bette pictures once we get them. This is all I got for now.
> Thank you for all the kind words and the old man days thank you as well.
> More details on this old buck tomorrow.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> Brett Holden


Thatâ€™s a true stud of a buck thatâ€™s got it all, Spread, mass, tine length and just tons of character. Congrats Don on another great buck! And congrats to you on having one of the best hunting ranches in Texas.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations to your dad so awesome he found one he liked and you were with him for it!! I had a great time with the last group and lease members there. The ranch never fails to amaze me some great looking deer this year and some monster up and comers! Thank you again for having me down again and look forward to being back. Thatâ€™s some great work yâ€™all are doing with the kiddos they got some good ones. The smiles on their faces says it all. Keep the pictures coming enjoy following the thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
Been really busy here. 
I hate it when coyotes spook the deer. 
They are all coming back now.. plus 3 more really nice bucks. There are lots of bucks on the hit list this evening and Iâ€™m hearing some shots around the ranch but no shooters here yet for me and Chell. 
I bet we find one before dark.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You told me in the past that the going away view makes the bucks look bigger, but I still like your # 939 picture. My goodness!


----------



## broadonrod

Deer are dropping like flies this eveing! ðŸ˜œ
Lots of shooting going on!


----------



## C-KRIGAR

The body size on these deer is what is truly amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPig069

Looking forward to the pictures, the smile on those kids faces says it all!!


----------



## broadonrod

When you bring kiddos on a management hunt to the Double Down Deer Feed deer lease bring bullets! Day 2 and they are almost out of tags. Lol
We are fixing to start booking more management hunts for December. 
You can reach me at [email protected]
Brett Holden

More pics later we have our hands full


----------



## ivomec

Thatâ€™s some serious killing this evening! Those kids will never forget this hunt! Good stuff! Great job.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> When you bring kiddos on a management hunt to the Double Down Deer Feed deer lease bring bullets! Day 2 and they are almost out of tags. Lol
> 
> We are fixing to start booking more management hunts for December.
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected]
> 
> Brett Holden
> 
> More pics later we have our hands full


Nice. Glad those kiddos are having a blast. Thank you to their parents for getting them in the outdoors. Thank you for the updates. Canâ€™t wait to get back down there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Whacking and stacking! Way to go, young hunters!


----------



## Folsetth

I bet them kiddos are having a blast!
Them varmints are going to have a field day at the gut pile...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushChaser

Hell of a hunt


----------



## M Jones

Congratulations Mr Don!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind replies... Itâ€™s been another busy morning and all of our guest plus 2 of the lease members are headed home. This week has been more fun than I can put in words with our new 2cool friends and lease members. Great folks and these kiddos are as good as they come. We hate to see them leave but they are out of cooler space and out of tags . 
We are working hard on getting to our goal of deer numbers for the season but have a long ways to go. Next week we plan on getting the numbers. We will have around 30 people helping us tag the deer numbers we want taken this year over the Thanksgiving Hollidayâ€™s. 
We are really enjoying the season more than ever before. All of our lease members are after Bucks they have been put on the list except me .. I fixing to start looking. I did see an old monster 2 days ago but I think Iâ€™m going to let him ride through the breeding season and start looking for another. 
The bucks look better this year and we have seen more â€œbig bucksâ€ already this year than all the years past. We are going to do our best to start taking the lease to the next level this season. 
Thanks again everyone... Iâ€™ll start getting some more pictures up here now that things are slowing down for the week.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Way to go Brett
Congrats to Mr Don
Those kids are in high heaven


----------



## Gearman

Great work Brett and Joe , as a parent of a kid that has hunted with you I can say this weekend will impact them for the rest of their life and will always have great stories to tell. So glad your dad got down there and yâ€™all got on a good buck!! Keep up the great work guys


----------



## DR_Smith

Man thatâ€™s awesome!! Congratulations to all the kids and big thanks to the lease members who helped guide them! Memories made!!


----------



## WillieT

Sounds like yâ€™all have had a great week. Congratulations to all the hunters.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Again thanks for all the replies. It was an incredible weekend with new friends! 
We really enjoyed having all of our hunters this week. 
Iâ€™m in a stand this eveing I havenâ€™t set in this season. Several beautiful bucks moving in. Iâ€™ve taken about 100 pictures so far. This 17 point is the best one so far. Bucks are moving well this evening. There is one buck that we watched at this stand last year I really hope to see this but Iâ€™m definitely happy with what Iâ€™m seeing so far.


----------



## Goldensammy2.0

In an earlier post someone mentioned gut pile. I'm curious to know if y'all have ever set up a camera over the gut pile just to see what kind of Critters come along?


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> When you bring kiddos on a management hunt to the Double Down Deer Feed deer lease bring bullets! Day 2 and they are almost out of tags. Lol
> We are fixing to start booking more management hunts for December.
> You can reach me at [email protected]
> Brett Holden
> 
> More pics later we have our hands full


Good job on the culls Bret, 
We are slated to kill 100, 8 pointers or less this year.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations to the kiddos for harvesting some good deer and to you Brett for making it happen.

to get time to post... Here are a few 
pictures from this evening.[/QUOTE]


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again fellas. 
I just brought my dad home to get checked out. His leg is acting up that he just had the surgery on. Hope he gets a pass to head Back with me in a couple of days. 

On another note.... Will, one of our lease members saw a buck yesterday eveing at one of my stands he decided to go after. The buck walked in a out 20 minutes ago and Will stuck an arrow in him. 
Heâ€™s a nice typical 12... I hope to have a picture soon. He says the hit looked good.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again fellas.
> I just brought my dad home to get checked out. His leg is acting up that he just had the surgery on. Hope he gets a pass to head Back with me in a couple of days.
> 
> On another note.... Will, one of our lease members saw a buck yesterday eveing at one of my stands he decided to go after. The buck walked in a out 20 minutes ago and Will stuck an arrow in him.
> Heâ€™s a nice typical 12... I hope to have a picture soon. He says the hit looked good.


Cant wait to see and get down there!!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again fellas.
> 
> I just brought my dad home to get checked out. His leg is acting up that he just had the surgery on. Hope he gets a pass to head Back with me in a couple of days.
> 
> On another note.... Will, one of our lease members saw a buck yesterday eveing at one of my stands he decided to go after. The buck walked in a out 20 minutes ago and Will stuck an arrow in him.
> 
> Heâ€™s a nice typical 12... I hope to have a picture soon. He says the hit looked good.


Hope everything is ok with your dad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

Hope dads well


Come on pics of bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Hope your dad is better soon, and back in the stand.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Archery Buck- South Texas*

Thanks for the replies about my dad Iâ€™m sure heâ€™ll be back in the blinds soon. 
Will, or new lease member just took his first buck with a bow! Itâ€™s also by far his biggest buck ever! 
This buck we called â€œMongoâ€ he is a 9-10 year old buck we have years of history on. I will try to put together six-years of progression photos of this buck growing.
Heâ€™s bigger this year by far than any year we have seen him yet. 
Itâ€™s great having these new guys on the ranch and the most fun I can ever remember. 
Will never saw a trail camera and found the buck on his own! What a beautiful buck and first bow kill! And a typical 12 he was a slick 10 last year.
Congrats Will!!!


----------



## pacontender

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## DR_Smith

Man that deer is impressive! Congratulations Will on an amazing trophy!!! I have to say that a slick 12 like that is prettier in ways then deer with lots of extras!


----------



## sundownbrown

Thatâ€™s a heck of a first deer with a bow, congrats


----------



## Hayniedude24

First buck with a bow ever? Lol. What the hell does he do now?


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Will, on an awesome buck! Looking forward to see your dad back in the stands soon.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

BEAUTIFUL DEER!
Bucket lister!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushChaser

what a beast will, congrats


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies about my dad Iâ€™m sure heâ€™ll be back in the blinds soon.
> Will, or new lease member just took his first buck with a bow! Itâ€™s also by far his biggest buck ever!
> This buck we called â€œMongoâ€ he is a 9-10 year old buck we have years of history on. I will try to put together six-years of progression photos of this buck growing.
> Heâ€™s bigger this year by far than any year we have seen him yet.
> Itâ€™s great having these new guys on the ranch and the most fun I can ever remember.
> Will never saw a trail camera and found the buck on his own! What a beautiful buck and first bow kill! And a typical 12 he was a slick 10 last year.
> Congrats Will!!!


Congrats, hell of a deer!! Its awesome to see deer harvested that you have history on. Not just a deer killed, a story goes with it.


----------



## jtburf

Holy Fukâ€¦ Stud and first bow kill...

Congrats!!


John


----------



## WillieT

A big congratulations to Will. A deer of a lifetime, and first with a bow. If something like that walked out in front of me Iâ€™m not sure I could have drawn the bow back.


----------



## Bukkskin

Congrats Will, awesome buck!!
What did the tape say?


----------



## tpool

Awesome deer Will!!! Hope your dad gets well soon Brett.


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations Will on a hell of a first Bow Kill thatâ€™s a Monster!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everyone. My dads hunt video should be ready to post in a few minutes. Iâ€™ll get it up as soon as Miles sends it to me.

Wills buck grossed 185 and change and nets about 175â€ B&C. 
We have a several more nice bucks on the hit list but no lease members in the stands today. Joe our ranch hand is after a nice one we gave him as an early Christmas bonus  hopefully that buck gets an arrow this eveing. Heâ€™s a good looking old buck for sure!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- South Texas Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Here is the video of my dads hunt. After looking back at photos year to year this buck was estimated to be 9 years old and with 15 points grosses 194â€. 
Check out more videos and pictures on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Killer video!!
So proud for Don..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Deer hunting in shorts...only in Texas. lol Great video, really enjoyed it. 

Hope your dad is doing better.


----------



## bowmansdad

Great video, Brett, and congratulations again to your Dad, hope heâ€™s back at it soon.
Brett, at the end of the video , how old is that buck on the right? He looks like a huge high and wide from a couple years ago, possibly a son? Thank you again for taking us along.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I saw a truck today that made me think of Double Down feed.

4 wheel drive, several bow hunting stickers on it, and the Texas License plate was the whitetail deer conservation plate with *DBLUNG* as the tag #.

Of course I don't know if the same Double Lung or not.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Great video, Brett, and congratulations again to your Dad, hope heâ€™s back at it soon.
> Brett, at the end of the video , how old is that buck on the right? He looks like a huge high and wide from a couple years ago, possibly a son? Thank you again for taking us along.


I have posted that old buck for a few years. 
We have a young man after him this season. He didnâ€™t show last week while he was there. He should be around 8-10 years old.

Thanks everyone for the cool replies. This coming week is going to be another fun one. We have about 10 kids coming to help us clean it up. Not to mention all their moms and dadâ€™s we are going to try to get triggered pulled with them as well. 
Iâ€™m going through some pictures tonight Iâ€™m a try to post some original pictures most of what I post is off the back of my camera in the stand. Iâ€™m sitting here going through them now with Monica and my son. 
Thanks again for all the kind replies!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Awesome video congrats again 
Thanks again for sharing with us, Y'all really have it going on!!


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> I have posted that old buck for a few years.
> We have a young man after him this season. He didnâ€™t show last week while he was there. He should be around 8-10 years old.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the cool replies. This coming week is going to be another fun one. We have about 10 kids coming to help us clean it up. Not to mention all their moms and dadâ€™s we are going to try to get triggered pulled with them as well.
> Iâ€™m going through some pictures tonight Iâ€™m a try to post some original pictures most of what I post is off the back of my camera in the stand. Iâ€™m sitting here going through them now with Monica and my son.
> Thanks again for all the kind replies!


Thanks, Brett. I love those high and wides, good luck to the young Hunter!


----------



## coup de grace

Way to get it done Mr. Holden, awesome buck.


----------



## rstubbs

I donâ€™t post a lot but I read every post on this thread. Over the years Iâ€™ve just like everyone else has watched the improvements that you have implemented on the Holden pasture. Now others are reaping the rewards of years of hard work and investment which must be huge to make your lease one of the best in Texas. Now Mr Don can hunt some of the best bucks in Texas each year. Your a true gentleman to give your dad and family the opportunity to hunt each year on such a great lease. Thanks for giving us the opportunity to ride along each year. Thanks Brett.


----------



## Josh5

Super awesome video! 
Congrats to your dad on another monster.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I saw a truck today that made me think of Double Down feed.
> 
> 4 wheel drive, several bow hunting stickers on it, and the Texas License plate was the whitetail deer conservation plate with *DBLUNG* as the tag #.
> 
> Of course I don't know if the same Double Lung or not.


Thatâ€™s probably them Iâ€™ll bet. Those guys are all over the place hunting. The Double Lung Outdoors TV crew will be back next week doing a couple of more shows with us. Iâ€™m trying to get them there early enough to take several bucks for the shows. As I mentioned in earlier post we are in clean up mode this year attempting to take the next step in our management plan. Iâ€™m trying to get as many bucks and does taken off as we can before the rut. We are hoping they Arrow enough deer to make an entire season of episodes...
Emerson, Kenneth and Jared were a blast to have at camp last year and we are looking forward to having them back. 
We are going to try and get some of the youngsters hunting on the show for next seasons episodes. 
We have a lot of nice deer to take off this year and Iâ€™m hoping they cooperate when the film crew gets there. Our young generation of bucks being raised on the Double Down are looking incredible and I feel itâ€™s time to give them some room. 
The next couple of weeks are going to be a lot of fun. This season has already been without question the most fun I can remember on this lease with the new hunters we added this year. No stress, no drama, lots of kiddos and bigger bucks than ever. 
Not running Trail Cameras in weeks has been an incredible change and helped put a tremendous amount of excitement back in the hunt. I will be posting as the Double Lung Outdoors Crew gets their deer. We are all looking forward to having them back. They run a very real life operation and have a great show. Just good ole boys doing what they love and not for the money. Thatâ€™s what separates their show from many others imo. 
Thanks for the post... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here are a few bucks on the â€œmanagement buck hit listâ€ 
These are all from one stand and donâ€™t fit into our next step of management program. This particular feed station has 7 bucks we know of that will score from 175-220â€ 4-6 years old. The bucks in the photos will probably score around 155-165. They are all 8-10 years old and the body weight are going to average around 240-260 lbs on the hoof. We have so many mature and post mature bucks to take this year itâ€™s mind blowing and the younger generation of bucks has us super excited. With the weather cooling off hopefully some of these bucks start to cooperate and we hit our goals/numbers over the next few weeks with our guest. We have a lot of bucks to take in the 125-150 range as well and our goal is to take about 3 times the deer we have ever taken in the past. 
We are way behind on our numbers so far but we still plan on getting there. 
We do still have some dates available for December and Januaryfor package hunts. November is filled up... Our rut starts in December and that can be pretty exciting to see. Hereâ€™s a few 10, 11 and 12 points on the hit list in our mid-range packages.
You can contact me at [email protected] for details. Hunts include guide, lodging, and meals.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Here is the video of my dads hunt. After looking back at photos year to year this buck was estimated to be 9 years old and with 15 points grosses 194â€.
> Check out more videos and pictures on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page.


WOW, I thought you were gonna pop ol stickers!!! Great seeing you two enjoy the hunt, your dad in shorts out there cracks me up. Great job...

John


----------



## gwellis91

Sure would like to learn more about your new Mineral Attractant that you discussed pages ago. Sounds like a great product.

Thank you for sharing all your pictures and hunts.

Gil:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> WOW, I thought you were gonna pop ol stickers!!! Great seeing you two enjoy the hunt, your dad in shorts out there cracks me up. Great job...
> 
> John


We decided to let the 30 point live and breed another year and that blind has several monsters. We are focusing on taking the oldest and more Bucks this season a letting a lot of the giants live.
We have already put 6-7 bucks over 200â€ on the pass list this season that we feel are safe in the middle and back of the ranch. . We have lost count of 180-190s we are leaving this year. We have lost a couple of beautiful bucks we were letting ride to the rim of the ranch that we think could have hit 200 with time but canâ€™t blame the neighbors at all. Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s probably the biggest bucks they have seen so that had to be exciting for them and thatâ€™s Low Fence Hunting. We have enough bucks that caliber deep in the ranch so we are going to carry on with our goals. The 2-6 year old bucks we are watching that have been born and raised on our feed are the most incredible young bucks Iâ€™ve ever seen and we have plenty of them. My dad really likes the droptine buck he shot last week. We had a 195â€ plus typical 12 we now think may be 28â€ wide after watching him in front of us and he still choose that old buck with the droptine, fork and kickers. He loves character. Plus it was a big surprise.. we scored the buck on the hoof before he shot at 185... he ended up scoring 194. The bodies on these old bucks make them very hard to judge. 
Wills big 12 he just arrowed we estimated at 181 and he scored 185 6/8. Itâ€™s just as fun building the ranch and watching these bucks grow as it is killing them to me. Having a fun camp, fun guest and all the families and friends make the year then comes the deer. 
I really hope to have you and your wife make it down later this season. It was a pleasure meeting yâ€™all for sure John! 
Iâ€™m headed Back to the ranch in the morning and hoping my dad makes it for the weekend. We will know if they are going to let him go or not in a couple of hours. Iâ€™m ready to sit in some of this cooler weather and Iâ€™m ready to see Monica pull the trigger. She has a giant on the lose!


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Well what an eveing. What a great time with my old man. This was a hunt I will never forget. We had 8 bucks show up between 160 and 200â€ this evening and my dad found the one he wanted.
> This video will probably be my favorite of all once itâ€™s done and a keepsake for ever.
> Big John/ flag was the buck he picked out. I had a feeling he would like that buck with all the cool character. Anyway im super excited, the camp is full and what a night.
> The old buck will probably hit the mid 190s and 14 points with a cool droptine.
> I will post Bette pictures once we get them. This is all I got for now.
> Thank you for all the kind words and the old man days thank you as well.
> More details on this old buck tomorrow.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> Brett Holden


That's freaking awesome and congrats to your dad and you. Cherish those memories forever.


----------



## broadonrod

gwellis91 said:


> Sure would like to learn more about your new Mineral Attractant that you discussed pages ago. Sounds like a great product.
> 
> Thank you for sharing all your pictures and hunts.
> 
> Gil:cheers:


We are working on getting it bagged now. Iâ€™m almost out my self lol. 
I will post it here ASAP. 
We have definitely found a way to get them to eat a lot of our minerals. I started filming some of the bigger bucks eating them last trip. 
Iâ€™ll get it on here soon as we get the details ironed out. 
Thanks!


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™m out of words on describing the bucks you have helped to developed. The first buck in the top picture is the epitome of an old warrior.


----------



## FREON

Sure hope your Dad's leg is better and well enough fro him to get back down there this week.


----------



## FREON

And it's about time for you to shoot a goodun... In on post 1000 again


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Iâ€™m out of words on describing the bucks you have helped to developed. The first buck in the top picture is the epitome of an old warrior.


Thanks!!! 
Look at the head on this old worrier! 
We have a Managment hunter coming in to hunt this old buck in a few days. Heâ€™s a beast!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> And it's about time for you to shoot a goodun... In on post 1000 again


Lol! Post 1000 again! You need to come down and find a big one with me tomorrow and get your free whiskey around the fire before we get crowded!
Still havenâ€™t heard anything from the old man. Hopefully they let him go!


----------



## broadonrod

lep1979 said:


> That's freaking awesome and congrats to your dad and you. Cherish those memories forever.


Thanks! My old man is my hero! I told him... now you got a nice one get your ### Back down here and go find a giant. There are some monsters we havenâ€™t seen yet on the family pasture and Iâ€™m hoping he finds another one before the end of season. He may have to sneak into Monicaâ€™s blind when she isnâ€™t looking .


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! My old man is my hero! I told him... now you got a nice one get your ### Back down here and go find a giant. There are some monsters we havenâ€™t seen yet on the family pasture and Iâ€™m hoping he finds another one before the end of season. He may have to sneak into Monicaâ€™s blind when she isnâ€™t looking .


Can't wait to see that buck and he should sneak into your wife's stand so happy for your dad. I miss mind but when i see others doing what me and my dad did it makes me happy and remember the good times so thanks.


----------



## JMLewis01

I sure like that big 8 in the video. Congratulations to you dad on a fine deer.


----------



## Sixdrakes_98

My brother and I took our boys to the Holden Pasture Deer lease to participate in some management hunts with Brett and his crew this past weekend. The experience was beyond our expectations. As you can tell from the pictures Brett has posted, each of the boys were successful in harvesting at least one quality buck and most were able to fill their doe tags. Our boys were treated like rock stars by the guides (Joe / Jimbo ) and the other lease members (Leo/Chris/Jonathan/Will/ Brettâ€™s Dad) while we were there. Brett has a phenomenal lease and his management practices are paying dividends. 
Iâ€™d like to thank Brett and his crew for allowing our boys to spend the weekend with them at their lease and giving the boys the opportunity to experience hunts that will give them lifetime memories.


----------



## jtburf

Sixdrakes_98 said:


> My brother and I took our boys to the Holden Pasture Deer lease to participate in some management hunts with Brett and his crew this past weekend. The experience was beyond our expectations. As you can tell from the pictures Brett has posted, each of the boys were successful in harvesting at least one quality buck and most were able to fill their doe tags. Our boys were treated like rock stars by the guides (Joe / Jimbo ) and the other lease members (Leo/Chris/Jonathan/Will/ Brettâ€™s Dad) while we were there. Brett has a phenomenal lease and his management practices are paying dividends.
> Iâ€™d like to thank Brett and his crew for allowing our boys to spend the weekend with them at their lease and giving the boys the opportunity to experience hunts that will give them lifetime memories.


Brett has a heart bigger than south Texas!!!!

Congrats on your young hunter.

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks again fellas for the kind words. Been busy getting a few things ready to head back to the ranch. 
It was definitely a blast having all those youngsters and what a great group of young hunters. 
My dad isnâ€™t going to make it this trip. He headed back to the Dr. for more test. Hopefully he gets good news and makes it back to the lease next week. They said today the bypass in his leg may have collapsed. I sure hope it didnâ€™t..
Thanks again for all the Replies about him.. he sees all this but canâ€™t figure out how to post lol.

Here are a few original pictures I loaded of my SD card. 
Most are repost but much clearer than off the back of the camera in the stands. 
Im looking forward to getting back in the blinds.


----------



## Rafter3

Amazing pictures, prayers that your Dad's dr visit goes well and he can get back to find a giant soon.


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for all the Replies about him.. he sees all this but canâ€™t figure out how to post lol.


Hey, at least he appears to know how to go through each page. I send this link to my dad every year and he never sees all the deer. I ask him which pages he's looking at and he says 'oh, I always forget there are multiple pages and forget where to click to see the other pages', LOL.

In all seriousness, another prayer here for your dad hoping things look positive for him and he's out there soon again with you on the lease.

And I don't know about your hunting skills Brett (wink wink) but you're becoming a heckuva photographer!!! Great 'subjects' too!


----------



## canebreak

I'm the other half of the group of boys that hunted with Brett last weekend and want to publicly thank Brett and his crew for the experience of a life time. From the moment we entered camp it was not stop action. We were constantly surrounded by turkeys, hogs, javelins, and deer.... and deer.... and deer! To say my boys were in awe would be huge understatement. Brett has an incredible place, but more importantly an incredible group of lease members and guides that went out of there way to make sure our boys got to experience all the grander of south Texas. Best of luck to them all the rest of season and hoping the "Ancient One" gets back to chasing muy grandes soon.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Many of you that follow our thread year to year know Mr. Eddie. 
For 16 years now Eddie has hauled the water to our camp and to our feed stations 1000 gallons at a time. This year we suffers from the worst drought we have had in those 16 years. 
We had several tanks go dry and used 3 times the water we have ever used in the past years. 
Mr. Eddie drives about 50 miles round trip to deliver us water and worked as hard as 2-3 trips per day at times this summer. 
He saved our season imo and never once complained about the extra trips. You wonâ€™t meet a finer man than Eddie Brown. He and his wife have become more family to us than just friends. Long story short Eddie has lived in South Texas his entire life and had never taken a really nice buck. 
Well hopefully today is the day. 
We have an empty camp until tomorrow so I called Eddie on my way down and told him... â€œletâ€™s go find a big one!â€
He said â€œ What Time?â€ 
Wish ole Eddie Luck and take a seat next to us in this eveningâ€™s hunt. We are in search of Eddies best buck ever!


----------



## WillieT

Sorry to hear about your dad, sure hope he gets a good report, an easy fix to his problem. My very best to Mr. Eddie. Hope you find him a great one.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad, sure hope he gets a good report, an easy fix to his problem. My very best to Mr. Eddie. Hope you find him a great one.


Thanks! 
Finally a few deer starting to move. Very slow start today but starting to cool off. We have a buck our front pushing on a tree but canâ€™t see him yet.... several does moving in.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Nail a big gun! 
Mr Eddie is a cool dude!!
Another dream come true for someone deserving...
Goo job!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First Bucks moving in. Just a couple of youngsters so far.


----------



## Bill C

Good luck Eddie. Iâ€™ll bet Brett gets it done with you..


----------



## broadonrod

Bill C said:


> Good luck Eddie. Iâ€™ll bet Brett gets it done with you..


7 bucks now. One possible shooter but heâ€™s wonâ€™t leave the protein feeder and canâ€™t shoot through the hog panels ðŸ˜¡
2 more walking in..1 more coming in.... 
they are coming in every direction


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck Eddie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Many of you that follow our thread year to year know Mr. Eddie.
> For 16 years now Eddie has hauled the water to our camp and to our feed stations 1000 gallons at a time. This year we suffers from the worst drought we have had in those 16 years.
> We had several tanks go dry and used 3 times the water we have ever used in the past years.
> Mr. Eddie drives about 50 miles round trip to deliver us water and worked as hard as 2-3 trips per day at times this summer.
> He saved our season imo and never once complained about the extra trips. You wonâ€™t meet a finer man than Eddie Brown. He and his wife have become more family to us than just friends. Long story short Eddie has lived in South Texas his entire life and had never taken a really nice buck.
> Well hopefully today is the day.
> We have an empty camp until tomorrow so I called Eddie on my way down and told him... â€œletâ€™s go find a big one!â€
> He said â€œ What Time?â€
> Wish ole Eddie Luck and take a seat next to us in this eveningâ€™s hunt. We are in search of Eddies best buck ever!


This is awesome!!! Hope he gets one, he worked above and beyond and deserves it.


----------



## ethic1

broadonrod said:


> 7 bucks now. One possible shooter but heâ€™s wonâ€™t leave the protein feeder and canâ€™t shoot through the hog panels
> 
> 2 more walking in..1 more coming in....
> 
> they are coming in every direction


 hope he got one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> 7 bucks now. One possible shooter but heâ€™s wonâ€™t leave the protein feeder and *canâ€™t shoot through the hog panels* ðŸ˜¡
> 2 more walking in..1 more coming in....
> they are coming in every direction


That is a reasonable rule.


----------



## FFLack

Well... Mr. Eddie knock one down or yâ€™all having to regroup in the morning?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

canebreak said:


> I'm the other half of the group of boys that hunted with Brett last weekend and want to publicly thank Brett and his crew for the experience of a life time. From the moment we entered camp it was not stop action. We were constantly surrounded by turkeys, hogs, javelins, and deer.... and deer.... and deer! To say my boys were in awe would be huge understatement. Brett has an incredible place, but more importantly an incredible group of lease members and guides that went out of there way to make sure our boys got to experience all the grander of south Texas. Best of luck to them all the rest of season and hoping the "Ancient One" gets back to chasing muy grandes soon.


 Just catching up I didnâ€™t see this post before I started posting yesterday evening. 
Thank you very much for the kind words yâ€™all both have some incredible young man youâ€™re raising and the entire trip was a blast! 
Thank you again for everything! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad, sure hope he gets a good report, an easy fix to his problem. My very best to Mr. Eddie. Hope you find him a great one.


Mr. Eddie is headed this way we are going to try to give it a shot this evening again. Iâ€™ve been busy on the skid steer all day at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
We are getting another blind set up over there. 
My dad still waiting to hear from his doctor on when theyâ€™re going to release him to come back or if they have to go back in and redo his artery they just replaced. Hopefully heâ€™s back here next week. 
Thanks everybody for the reply and kind words Iâ€™m going to get some food in the buggy and head out with Mr. Eddie shortly. 
Iâ€™m debating on taking him to the same stand or another one this eveing. Probably the same one.


----------



## Gearman

Good Luck tonight, I have a good feeling Mr. Eddie is going to make it happen tonight!! Only thing bigger then Brett's Heart are the huge bucks he has on his place!!


----------



## jtburf

Go get'em Mr. Eddie


John


----------



## broadonrod

Just had a good deer walk across an opening. Hopefully he comes in soon. Lots of points but could tell much about him before he went back in the brush.... itâ€™s another warm day probably going to be a late hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

Deer are starting to move


----------



## broadonrod

Any minute now. We got our doe pee out ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## broadonrod

How about a big 6 point.


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice 10 just walk in. Still no big bucks that are on the hit list.


----------



## broadonrod

Well the buck we were after was a no-show again this evening. 
Things are fixing to liven up around here. Lots of hunters coming in tonight and should have a lot of deer hitting the ground starting tomorrow. 
Iâ€™m walking to the buggy I parked it about 400 yards away this evening. Iâ€™m going to go back and pick up Eddie and see if he wants to try again tomorrow. 
We will get him a deer, we still have a lot of time I was just kind of hoping he got an eye on this one weâ€™ve been looking for this evening.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s hunting. Thereâ€™s always tomorrow.


----------



## BigPig069

Love that Big 6!!!! He should take some contest!!!


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s hunting. Thereâ€™s always tomorrow.


A few does hitting the ground this morning.


----------



## broadonrod

BigPig069 said:


> Love that Big 6!!!! He should take some contest!!!


We have a couple of big 6 points we have been holding on to for the youngsters. That one is on the list this week.


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp.


----------



## BrushChaser

broadonrod said:


> Headed to camp.


Stud


----------



## broadonrod

BrushChaser said:


> Stud


Heâ€™s going to make a monster for sure. I never get tired of seeing him walk in.

The work has started again. Whacking and stacking.


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands, nine hunters in blinds this afternoon. 
Me and my little man are after a nice buck this evening back here at the lease. We were at the Cactus Flat Ranch most of the day clearing senderos. 
He sure love knocking down the brush! 
Our first 2 bucks are walking in now. 
Looks like a good start.


----------



## broadonrod

Deer are moving in fast. Still no mature bucks but a nice young one that will be fun to watch over the next few years. Heâ€™s the best we got so far.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

I think some of our youngsters are pulling the trigger. . Little man and I have a lot of bucks but still no shooters yet...


----------



## broadonrod

Ever had at itch you just couldnâ€™t reach? 
Bucks are moving in. More mature bucks showing up.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Ever had at itch you just couldnâ€™t reach?
> Bucks are moving in. More mature bucks showing up.


You and Little Man are making my evening. Its pre Turkey Day prep work at Case De Burfâ€¦ so y'all whack us some!!!!

John


----------



## DR_Smith

How dis the young hunters on the main ranch do?


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> You and Little Man are making my evening. Its pre Turkey Day prep work at Case De Burfâ€¦ so y'all whack us some!!!!
> 
> John


Itâ€™s been a fun evening! Just finishing up getting all the deer in the cooler.
I really hope you and your wife find time to make it down here this season.



DR_Smith said:


> How dis the young hunters on the main ranch do?


It was whacking stacking deal tonight. 
Iâ€™ll post some pics in the morning. 
Lots of fun with an incredible group of folks. 
It all starts again at daylight.

Thanks again guys!
Hereâ€™s a live pic of our rabbit hunters.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s been a fun evening! Just finishing up getting all the deer in the cooler.
> I really hope you and your wife find time to make it down here this season.
> .


Put us down for Jan/Feb. I only have one trade show in Jan.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Put us down for Jan/Feb. I only have one trade show in Jan.
> 
> John


Sounds good.

Lots of shooting going on this morning. Think itâ€™s going to be a busy day at the cleaning rack.


----------



## DR_Smith

Sounds like a great way to start the morning!!


----------



## broadonrod

Few pictures from this morning. Iâ€™ll get a few more up in a little while. We are having a blast this week with all the families down. 
This is what deer season is all about imo. 
Treys little one got her first Javelina look at that smile! Drake Chrisâ€™s son has been stacking them up. 
The temperature just dropped and there is light mist. I think the hunts are fixing to get much better. Bucks are starting to push each other around and a few are smelling does. A few mature bucks showed them selves this morning. Should be a great week to find a big one.


----------



## old 37

broadonrod said:


> Few pictures from this morning. Iâ€™ll get a few more up in a little while. We are having a blast this week with all the families down.
> This is what deer season is all about imo.
> Treys little one got her first Javelina look at that smile! Drake Chrisâ€™s son has been stacking them up.
> The temperature just dropped and there is light mist. I think the hunts are fixing to get much better. Bucks are starting to push each other around and a few are smelling does. A few mature bucks showed them selves this morning. Should be a great week to find a big one.


That last picture says it all !!


----------



## DR_Smith

Man thatâ€™s awesome! Canâ€™t say it enough but great work to your whole team! You all are doing an awesome job!!


----------



## broadonrod

older 37 said:


> That last picture says it all !!


Yes Sr. I love seeing these families here. Had a few go home today and more coming in tonight and tomorrow night. 


DR_Smith said:


> Man thatâ€™s awesome! Canâ€™t say it enough but great work to your whole team! You all are doing an awesome job!!


 We have the best group of hunters this year ever.... better times and more fun than I can remember having during any season. We added some really good people and that makes it easy to have fun.

Thanks again for the replies everyone! Lots of shots getting fired this eveing. Monica just text she is watching a BIG ONE!

Me and little man moved stands. Bucks are piling in on us now. 
Sounds like the other hunters are really pulling the trigger this eveing..
Several new bucks coming in now. Time to find my little man a deer .


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr. I love seeing these families here. Had a few go home today and more coming in tonight and tomorrow night.
> 
> We have the best group of hunters this year ever.... better times and more fun than I can remember having during any season. We added some really good people and that makes it easy to have fun.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies everyone! Lots of shots getting fired this eveing. Monica just text she is watching a BIG ONE!
> 
> Me and little man moved stands. Bucks are piling in on us now.
> Sounds like the other hunters are really pulling the trigger this eveing..
> Several new bucks coming in now. Time to find my little man a deer .


Smiles for miles baby, smiles for miles!!!!

Great job to the whole Double Down gang!!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Big 8 points Double Down Deer Feed*

Anyone want to guess the score??

Rachael nailed a nice old Managment buck! What a cool deer! 
When you shoot 275 lb 10-11,year old 1 eyed 8 points and they have crazy ground growth the smiles just get bigger and bigger. 
We saw some super studs this eveing between our group of hunters. Great hunts and lots of fun today here on the Chittim. 
Lots of deer hitting the ground and we are less than half way to our goals this season. 
Just finishing up at the cleaning rack.


----------



## rstubbs

broadonrod said:


> Anyone want to guess the score??
> 
> Rachael nailed a nice old Managment buck! What a cool deer!
> When you shoot 275 lb 10-11,year old 1 eyed 8 points and they have crazy ground growth the smiles just get bigger and bigger.
> We saw some super studs this eveing between our group of hunters. Great hunts and lots of fun today here on the Chittim.
> Lots of deer hitting the ground and we are less than half way to our goals this season.
> Just finishing up at the cleaning rack.


Iâ€™ll give it a try 146.


----------



## ethic1

157


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

152" Mass galore. Congrats Rachael!!


John


----------



## WillieT

That is a stud. Congratulations to that young lady. I think that deer breaks 160. Iâ€™ll guess 162 1/2.


----------



## FFLack

153 3/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEXTER

Nice 8! 154 1/8


----------



## BigPig069

Beautiful 8, Congratulations to the young lady! I will call it 158 5/8â€! Let us know,,


----------



## Hayniedude24

163. What an 8.


----------



## BrushChaser

153


----------



## elkhunter49

I love that old 8 Brett, 162 1/8. Hell of an old war horse


----------



## Mikeyhunts

159


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

152 3/8
Beautiful deer and congrats to the young lady as well.


----------



## redville

149


----------



## Gearman

Great Buck !! should go about 167"


----------



## captain sandbar

All this is great stuff. I was in Dimmit county yesterday morn - just outside of Carrizo on my small low fence lease and was with my two boys, oldest trying to get a nice deer on his only weekend to hunt this year. Morning was a bust because of the mist/overcast... but after I looked at the weather and the lunar charts I said, hey let's eat early lunch hit he blinds early, about 1:30 (normally go out closer to 3), because the mist will have lifted and the afternoon lunar Minor will be at 2:40 pm or so. As I took them to their blinds, we saw deer everywhere... Sure enough, at 2:50 a nice (for us) 9 (maybe 10 depending upon your inclination) came out and hit the ground. Never saw deer moving that actively at that time of day, but with the front and the lunar Minor it all came together. Was wondering if you saw something similar in Chittim - I regularly look to the Solnar charts for fishing, but haven't paid a lot of attention to them for hunting (more around feeder times - morning and evening)? BTW Brett we shared some emails a few years back after we put out some DD protein. Our deer are remarkably better all around, but without the acreage it is hard to manage to the extent y'all have been able.... a great season to all and Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## broadonrod

captain sandbar said:


> All this is great stuff. I was in Dimmit county yesterday morn - just outside of Carrizo on my small low fence lease and was with my two boys, oldest trying to get a nice deer on his only weekend to hunt this year. Morning was a bust because of the mist/overcast... but after I looked at the weather and the lunar charts I said, hey let's eat early lunch hit he blinds early, about 1:30 (normally go out closer to 3), because the mist will have lifted and the afternoon lunar Minor will be at 2:40 pm or so. As I took them to their blinds, we saw deer everywhere... Sure enough, at 2:50 a nice (for us) 9 (maybe 10 depending upon your inclination) came out and hit the ground. Never saw deer moving that actively at that time of day, but with the front and the lunar Minor it all came together. Was wondering if you saw something similar in Chittim - I regularly look to the Solnar charts for fishing, but haven't paid a lot of attention to them for hunting (more around feeder times - morning and evening)? BTW Brett we shared some emails a few years back after we put out some DD protein. Our deer are remarkably better all around, but without the acreage it is hard to manage to the extent y'all have been able.... a great season to all and Happy thanksgiving.


Good luck to you and you and your family this season and have a great Thanksgiving. We are seeing some early movement. We saw deer driving into the stand at 3:00 today. 
Makes sense for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies again everyone. Little man and I are back at it Hunting a nice buck we saw yesterday. Monica is after a buck and 3 of our lease members are after Bucks. We have all the kiddos back after does and Managment deer. Lots of deer on the hit list this evening. We have several bucks moving in as Iâ€™m typing. 
Thanks also for all the guesses on Rachaelâ€™s 8 point. 
We scored her buck at 157 and change. We estimated the buck to score 147 on the hoof he did some major growing once he hit the ground. 275 lb deer can fool ya for sure!


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a couple of bucks that just walk in.
Lots of early action. We are up to 8 bucks here already.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks also for all the guesses on Rachaelâ€™s 8 point.
> We scored her buck at 157 and change. We estimated the buck to score 147 on the hoof he did some major growing once he hit the ground. 275 lb deer can fool ya for sure!


I knew I should have put my calibrated contacts in!!! 157" Eight point is a STUD no matter...

Wozerâ€¦

John


----------



## ethic1

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies again everyone. Little man and I are back at it Hunting a nice buck we saw yesterday. Monica is after a buck and 3 of our lease members are after Bucks. We have all the kiddos back after does and Managment deer. Lots of deer on the hit list this evening. We have several bucks moving in as Iâ€™m typing.
> 
> Thanks also for all the guesses on Rachaelâ€™s 8 point.
> 
> We scored her buck at 157 and change. We estimated the buck to score 147 on the hoof he did some major growing once he hit the ground. 275 lb deer can fool ya for sure!


Dang I nailed it! I could use a new DD camo hat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am not sure what you were trying to show in the "good eye" side view of her buck's head, but that "Roman nose" seems so obvious. As a kid, my main coach as a hunter was my best friend's dad. His dad didn't shoot often, but was a real hunter IMO. I remember him mentioning Roman Nose back in 1970 and I didn't even know what he meant. Through pictures here I have gotten a better idea through the years on what to look for in older animals.



BTW, that is a really heavy rack on her buck.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I was close!!!
Awesome deer!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Keep the pictures and updates coming canâ€™t wait to see the monsters start hitting the ground!
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family! Enjoy Lil Mans school holiday I know he will!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Dang I nailed it! I could use a new DD camo hat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm me your shipping info. Iâ€™ll have Milesâ€™s send you one today ðŸ˜‰.

Thanks again for the replies. I have lots of picture to post from yesterday evening. Iâ€™ll get them up later. Me and little man are back after his buck today. I got a feeling itâ€™s going to come together this morning.


----------



## broadonrod

My Little man just pulled the trigger on his biggest buck ever.
It was not the Buck we were after originally here at this stand and walked out as a big surprise. Hopefully heâ€™s not far we are giving him some time.
What an exciting hunt!


----------



## ethic1

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Good job by little man. Canâ€™t wait to see the pictures.


----------



## lep1979

Congrats your too your boy and dam good times and memories right there.


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Pm me your shipping info. Iâ€™ll have Milesâ€™s send you one today ðŸ˜‰.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies. I have lots of picture to post from yesterday evening. Iâ€™ll get them up later. Me and little man are back after his buck today. I got a feeling itâ€™s going to come together this morning.





broadonrod said:


> My Little man just pulled the trigger on his biggest buck ever.
> It was not the Buck we were after originally here at this stand and walked out as a big surprise. Hopefully heâ€™s not far we are giving him some time.
> What an exciting hunt!


Congrats to Lil Brett and you. Is this the first morning hunt for you this year?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Brett #1 & #2!!!!
Super cool!
These days will be remembered for both of your lifetimes!!
Canâ€™t wait to see this sucker!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Hey Brett, what gun is he shooting this year?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Moore

Congrats Brett and Little Brett.
Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## 82dodge

Is your son shooting a Springfield model 840 in 30-30 caliber? I've shot many a deer with one, got it when I was 12. 


We need more Dads like you.


----------



## tpool

Awesome Little Man!!! Can't wait to see him!!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## buckwild

*Congrats*

Congratulations! Great thread and amazing deer as always!


----------



## broadonrod

Well we had a great hunt this morning. Little mans shot looks super low on video. After 2 hours of tracking we found 5 spots of blood the size of a match tip.
I think we will see the buck again. It looks like he grazed him on the bottom of his chest just behind the shoulder. 
He did shoot a second cull buck a few minutes after the first shot but we lost the big one. The buck stepped forward just as he pulled the trigger. 
Hopefully we get another chance at him.

The kiddos took several more does and a couple of more management deer this morning plus Drake nailed his first turkey. 
Little Brett was shooting a Winchester 243 we borrowed from Trey. His little 6mm has scope problems so we are using Treys daughters gun.


----------



## Randy Moore

Brett, The smiles on those kids faces is what it's all about.
Great job Brett.


----------



## pacontender

That is great. That is a fun group of kids.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a bunch of happy kids. Great job.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well we had a great hunt this morning. Little mans shot looks super low on video. After 2 hours of tracking we found 5 spots of blood the size of a match tip.
> 
> I think we will see the buck again. It looks like he grazed him on the bottom of his chest just behind the shoulder.
> 
> He did shoot a second cull buck a few minutes after the first shot but we lost the big one. The buck stepped forward just as he pulled the trigger.
> 
> Hopefully we get another chance at him.
> 
> The kiddos took several more does and a couple of more management deer this morning plus Drake nailed his first turkey.
> 
> Little Brett was shooting a Winchester 243 we borrowed from Trey. His little 6mm has scope problems so we are using Treys daughters gun.


What an amazing time!! My daughter shot her first buck, 2 does and a javelina. Brett and crew thanks to yâ€™all for making my daughterâ€™s trip so special.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations to all the young hunters! Thanks again, Brett, for sharing with us, seeing all the big smiles and grins on the youngsters is awesome!:smile::smile:


----------



## WillieT

Midlandtxhunter said:


> What an amazing time!! My daughter shot her first buck, 2 does and a javelina. Brett and crew thanks to yâ€™all for making my daughterâ€™s trip so special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a cool looking deer. I know it would be a trophy to me and Iâ€™m sure it is for her.


----------



## jtburf

Love the smiles on those kid's faces. Brett your a **** fine human being!!!


Congrats Lil Man and all those youngsters!!!!


John


----------



## broadonrod

Havenâ€™t had time to catch up but I am headed to camp with my little man and his second buck of the day. 
Hey got him a nice one this evening I will post pictures when I get to camp.
There were some more deer kill this evening as well. I will get pics up soon.


----------



## Rafter3

WillieT said:


> That is a cool looking deer. I know it would be a trophy to me and Iâ€™m sure it is for her.


She was so excited and so was I. It was absolutely amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pacontender

Midlandtxhunter said:


> She was so excited and so was I. It was absolutely amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bet yâ€™all were excited. Thatâ€™s awesome.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Monster 8 Point*

This old beast weighs 265 lb and estimated at 9 years old. We have watched him for years. 
Here is Little Brettâ€™s buck from this evening.
I couldnâ€™t be more proud of my son. He tracked him and found him. It was an exciting evening for sure. 
Iâ€™ll post some other photos of the other youngsters and their deer and coyotes as soon as our guides send them to me.


----------



## pacontender

Congrats. That is a beast.


----------



## BigPig069

Congratulations young man!!! What a Beast!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

How wide is that? It looks 28 to 30 inches wide.


----------



## ivomec

Thatâ€™s awesome! Congrats to little man! Great job!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> This old beast weighs 265 lb and estimated at 9 years old. We have watched him for years.
> 
> Here is Little Brettâ€™s buck from this evening.
> 
> I couldnâ€™t be more proud of my son. He tracked him and found him. It was an exciting evening for sure.
> 
> Iâ€™ll post some other photos of the other youngsters and their deer and coyotes as soon as our guides send them to me.


Way to go Brett Jr and Sr!!! What a beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## finz

Congratulations to all, Great deer gang!! Thanks again for sharing Buddy!!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> This old beast weighs 265 lb and estimated at 9 years old. We have watched him for years.
> Here is Little Brettâ€™s buck from this evening.
> I couldnâ€™t be more proud of my son. He tracked him and found him. It was an exciting evening for sure.
> Iâ€™ll post some other photos of the other youngsters and their deer and coyotes as soon as our guides send them to me.


Priceless!! Congratulations young man!!


----------



## bowmansdad

What a beast! Congratulations to Dad and Little Man!


----------



## Gearman

Wow great job Brett and Little man!! That is a stud buck for sure. Glad yâ€™all are having a good time


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations to Lil Man that is a Stud very nice buck and great pictures!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushChaser

What a toad, love giant 8s


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats BOTH Brettâ€™s!!
Super proud for you both!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Jones

Atta boy little man! Congratulations you guys!! What a buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Little man strikes again. What an old warrior. Love a wide old 8. Congratulations!!!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> This old beast weighs 265 lb and estimated at 9 years old. We have watched him for years.
> Here is Little Brettâ€™s buck from this evening.
> I couldnâ€™t be more proud of my son. He tracked him and found him. It was an exciting evening for sure.
> Iâ€™ll post some other photos of the other youngsters and their deer and coyotes as soon as our guides send them to me.


He is wider than Lil Man is tall!!!

Way To Go !!!!!

John


----------



## tpool

Good GOOOOGLY WOOOOGLY!!!


What a deer! Congrats Little Man! I am interested in his width too! Must be wide if the deer is 265 and STILL looks wide!!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> He is wider than Lil Man is tall!!!
> 
> Way To Go !!!!!
> 
> John


Heâ€™s wider and a year older than little man. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks everyone for all the kind words. 
Itâ€™s been non-stop action around here with all the youngsters. 
None of our trophy bucks on the hit list have shown up so far this week but these kiddos are doing great thinning out the herd. 
Monica did see a new big boy this morning but she has put him on the pass list for this season. I just looked at her video and he is the real deal but gets another year or so. She gets pickier every year. 
We are still only about 1/3 of the way on deer numbers we want to take off this season and will be back to whacking them again this evening.
Thank you again to all! We really enjoy sharing our season. We have more family and friends showing up today and tomorrow and Iâ€™m excited to see what they put on the ground. Iâ€™m going to run over to the Cactus Flat Ranch for a while today. Iâ€™ll post some pictures of our work in progress over there later. 
Here are a few more pictures of our young hunters here with us from yesterdayâ€™s hunts.


----------



## az2323

*.*



broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the kind words.
> Itâ€™s been non-stop action around here with all the youngsters.
> None of our trophy bucks on the hit list have shown up so far this week but these kiddos are doing great thinning out the herd.
> Monica did see a new big boy this morning but she has put him on the pass list for this season. I just looked at her video and he is the real deal but gets another year or so. She gets pickier every year.
> We are still only about 1/3 of the way on deer numbers we want to take off this season and will be back to whacking them again this evening.
> Thank you again to all! We really enjoy sharing our season. We have more family and friends showing up today and tomorrow and Iâ€™m excited to see what they put on the ground. Iâ€™m going to run over to the Cactus Flat Ranch for a while today. Iâ€™ll post some pictures of our work in progress over there later.
> Here are a few more pictures of our young hunters here with us from yesterdayâ€™s hunts.


Awesome pics Brett...raising em' right! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jtburf

Lok at them smiles... Happy Thanksgiving for a bunch of great kiddoes'â€¦

Great Job DDDF Team!!!


John


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> Awesome pics Brett...raising em' right! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!



jtburf said:


> Lok at them smiles... Happy Thanksgiving for a bunch of great kiddoes'â€¦
> 
> Great Job DDDF Team!!!
> 
> John


Thank you!
We are back in the stands. 
Bucks are really moving early today. 
We have 11 bucks now and they are still coming in from different directions. 
Iâ€™m with my little man again this evening and itâ€™s starting out to be a good hunt. 
4 more bucks walking in together now.
Iâ€™ll post more pics soon.


----------



## ethic1

Choooootem!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett, the buck in the middle at the feeder, is he missing brow tines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett, the buck in the middle at the feeder, is he missing brow tines?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of our middle aged bucks are already fighting pretty hard. We just had a shirt fight in front of us. Heâ€™s just broke one off.

We just had a big deer walk by. This blind hasnâ€™t been set in but a couple of times and I didnâ€™t recognize the buck. I hope he makes it out for video and pictures. Itâ€™s been so cool this year with out trail cameras everywhere.


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Choooootem!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are looking ...


----------



## STXbowhunt

Love seeing all the kiddos getting it done! I remember all the men that took the time to take me hunting and teach me about the brush. I cherish those times and those men. Glad to see you passing it along. 

Hopefully the big boys will start showing up for yâ€™all as the rut approaches. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porkrind

I like watching the kids having fun and putting some meat on the ground! Hope your Dad is doing better so he can get back down there. Thanks for the ride!


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Love seeing all the kiddos getting it done! I remember all the men that took the time to take me hunting and teach me about the brush. I cherish those times and those men. Glad to see you passing it along.
> 
> Hopefully the big boys will start showing up for yâ€™all as the rut approaches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks... I hope they start showing. Our mature bucks are playing hard to find but that makes hunting fun. 
The rut is not far off now.



porkrind said:


> I like watching the kids having fun and putting some meat on the ground! Hope your Dad is doing better so he can get back down there. Thanks for the ride!


Thanks. It looks like heâ€™s going to have to get another operation but I think heâ€™s going to put it off a few weeks if he can stand it. 
Thanks for watching the thread and the replies. Strangest thing. We were up to 15 bucks and have â€œ0â€ now. Didnâ€™t spook just all walked off together. We have 75 lbs of corn on the ground...the deer cleaned out the DD at the time release feeder and left. 
Still time left this evening but canâ€™t figure out why they all left.


----------



## ivomec

Might have a cat in the area. They can sense it and will exit.


----------



## bowmansdad

Betting your dad is back in the blind soon from what Iâ€™ve seen on this thread! Good luck to everyone in the morning, canâ€™t wait to see what happens!


----------



## broadonrod

ivomec said:


> Might have a cat in the area. They can sense it and will exit.


Strange eveing. All the Bucks came back in before dark plus a few others. 
For a long time we had no deer at all. We ended up with 5 more does this evening. The big buck I saw early did come in late but he wasnâ€™t as big as I thought when I saw him walk across earlier in the eveing. He was probably 180 as a 10. I thought he was much bigger when I first saw him. Itâ€™s always exciting to see a big buck you have never seen before.


----------



## pacontender

Looks like a busy skinning rack.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



pacontender said:


> Looks like a busy skinning rack.


Yes Sr. And again this morning! 
Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Doe body weights are up this year. Bigger than Iâ€™ve seen before. 
Average mature does weighing 140-160 on the hoof. 
Dressing out 110-130 lbs.
Didnâ€™t expect this in the worst drought year we have had in 16 years on the ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

Youngsters getting it done!


----------



## FFLack

Good work Brett and Happy Thanksgiving to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Good work Brett and Happy Thanksgiving to all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family. I just finished up the turkey ðŸ˜Š


----------



## ROBOWADER

Awesome buck for for son!


----------



## tshort

Wow, Little Man's buck is awesome. Great job to all of the kiddos. Looks like an incredible time. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Double Down*



ROBOWADER said:


> Awesome buck for for son!


Thanks! Heâ€™s still on cloud 9!



tshort said:


> Wow, Little Man's buck is awesome. Great job to all of the kiddos. Looks like an incredible time. Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family! 
Iâ€™m having as good a day as it gets. 
My daughter and my â€œfutureâ€ granddaughter are in the stand with me this evening. We are in a blind that hasnâ€™t been hunted this season but one time and it was about a month ago. The deer have been slamming the protein feeder here at this stand and with no trail cameras going we are excited to see what comes in this eveing. 
We are in the family pasture so Chelsey is all in for a shot at a monster. 
She hasnâ€™t pulled the trigger in 8 years. Today could be the day.


----------



## pacontender

Not much better than that. Good luck to the both of yâ€™all.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Not much better than that. Good luck to the both of yâ€™all.


Thanks... we saw an absolute beast driving in.. I donâ€™t know the buck offhand but he had lots of mass and lots of points probably 24â€ wide. He was built like a tank we are really hoping he shows up this evening. 
Our first Bucks are waking in now.


----------



## ethic1

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Hope the right one shows.


----------



## broadonrod

We are covered this eveing. Here are a few pics from earlier. 
Itâ€™s been to busy for pics the last 20 minutes and deer are close. 
Iâ€™ll post some video screen shots. We just had 2 good bucks walk in.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s gotta be fun to watch.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That one walking away is a STUD!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushChaser

Great bucks


----------



## broadonrod

Chotttt- Fired!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Oh lawd!!!! 
Canâ€™t wait to see!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Canâ€™t wait to see it.


----------



## WillieT

Ready to get a look.


----------



## ethic1

In for pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Guess the score! Double Down Deer Feed 175 lb beast!*

Another guess the scores and win a Double Down Deer Feed gift package.
Thanks me guess per person. 
What an evening! 
My daughter Chelsey took a beautiful cull buck this afternoon. We had an incredible hunt with 24 bucks counted total and a few showed up late that were true heart thumpers in the 190s! 
This old buck is a true testament to good feed year round. He grew a lot on the ground as many of our bucks have done. Heâ€™s probably 10 inches bigger than we thought before she pulled the trigger. She had the choice of this buck or a 175 class 9 Point and chose the big eight.


----------



## ethic1

163


What a hoss! Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinA

158 6/8

great 8


----------



## ivomec

158


----------



## WillieT

155 2/8. Beautiful 8.


----------



## az2323

*.*

164.5
Congrats to Chelsey on an awesome trophy!


----------



## FFLack

Thinking 157â€


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Looks like about 156 Brett, heck of a strong 8 point for sure!


----------



## bowmansdad

154


----------



## Mikeyhunts

161


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coleavary

Awesome
164 4/8


----------



## StangGang

166 great looking eight


----------



## TxDuSlayer

155 7/8


----------



## mister72

161 4/8


----------



## porkrind

159 4/8, Congrats!


----------



## deerslayer64d

163 ,5/8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

165 great buck congrats 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## jtburf

I have him at 159 2/8's


Congrats no matter STUD 8...


John


----------



## davis300

Congrats! Awesome buck. Iâ€™ll guess 164 1/4


----------



## walker1983

160 1/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

157 1/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

Awesome!!!! Congrats!!!


I'll go 156 6/8


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Overboard

broadonrod said:


> Another guess the scores and win a Double Down Deer Feed gift package.
> Thanks me guess per person.
> What an evening!
> My daughter Chelsey took a beautiful cull buck this afternoon. We had an incredible hunt with 24 bucks counted total and a few showed up late that were true heart thumpers in the 190s!
> This old buck is a true testament to good feed year round. He grew a lot on the ground as many of our bucks have done. Heâ€™s probably 10 inches bigger than we thought before she pulled the trigger. She had the choice of this buck or a 175 class 9 Point and chose the big eight.


163 3/8

what a stud!


----------



## Texasgirl44

160 3/8


----------



## kodiako1

159 7/8


----------



## Whitebassfisher

How wide was Little Man's second buck?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the guesses and kind words. 
Chelseyâ€™s 8 Point has 25 and 26â€ Beams. His mass is really good for an 8 Point wit his largest measurement 5â€. His spread was 19. He had short tines and thatâ€™s what got him put on the cull list. 
He scored 140 3/8â€. This one kinda fooled us I even thought he was bigger than that. He was a monster deer at 275lbs. She is super happy and it was a blast having her down to hunt with me even if it was just for an eveing. 

We have 4 nice bucks on the hit list this eveing. 
One of our lease members Leo i after a really nice old buck at his stand. His grandson is hunting with Joe for a big 6 point and we have a couple of others hunting nice management bucks this eve. 
Monica has put 3 monsters in the pass list this week and still looking for 2 different bucks she passed last season.
Me and my little man are back in the blind and both looking for a buck.
Here he is on a Javelina but the Javelina rolledout :/.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> How wide was Little Man's second buck?


He is 25 1/8â€ inside spread. We havenâ€™t scored him yet but we did measure his spread.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> He is 25 1/8â€ inside spread. We havenâ€™t scored him yet but we did measure his spread.


Thanks! I honestly guessed even more, thought at least 28", but I tend to think of outside spread, which isn't how I should do it.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Thanks! I honestly guessed even more, thought at least 28", but I tend to think of outside spread, which isn't how I should do it.


That picture of little mans buck is pretty complimentary to the buck. He is wider than I thought while seeing him on the hoof.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

If I get one more â€œplease daddyâ€ today Iâ€™m going to pull my hair out lol. Canâ€™t blame the little man for trying though. 
We have to change our plan and quite Feeding this protein to our deer. Itâ€™s spoiling us. Not long ago this buck would have got a bullet. Now I see whatâ€™s happening an I just want to see how big we can make them. This buck has to be pushing the 300 lb mark and really stacked on the inches this year. I canâ€™t wait to see him next season. I just hope he finds his share of does in the next few weeks.


----------



## WillieT

What a pig.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Look at the body and browtines on this giant 8 point! First time this season Iâ€™ve seen this buck and 2 others that just walked in.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Look at the body and browtines on this giant 8 point! First time this season Iâ€™ve seen this buck and 2 others that just walked in.


That is a cool buck.


----------



## ethic1

Thatâ€™s a dream 8 pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That is an amazing 8. It looks like his brows are longer than his G2â€™s


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Holy brow tine!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Man what a Great thing you have going on !! Congrats to all the hunters and harvests thus far!! Thanks for sharing once again!! JEALOUS! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

We have a nice on the list for in the morning. Iâ€™ll bet it works out. 
Hereâ€™s a couple of pics from this eve. 
Steadily knocking out the culls. 
Little man is getting pretty darn good at skinning deer.. Iâ€™m super proud of him they grow up so fast. 
Thanks again fellas for the kind words and replies.
Brett


----------



## WillieT

Little man got him a handful there. lol


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

Are you adding Calcium to the feed? With all that extra weight it could be tough on those poor ole legs... 275# South Texas Whitetail... Ho Lee _-_-_...



JOhn


----------



## Bret

Awesome . glad to see little Brett getting it done!!!


----------



## BrushChaser

broadonrod said:


> We have a nice on the list for in the morning. I'll bet it works out.
> Here's a couple of pics from this eve.
> Steadily knocking out the culls.
> Little man is getting pretty darn good at skinning deer.. I'm super proud of him they grow up so fast.
> Thanks again fellas for the kind words and replies.
> Brett


That's awesome, the future of hunting is a bright one


----------



## broadonrod

One of our lease members just text, shot fired! I think we have a nice one headed to the cleaning rack.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Little man got him a handful there. lol


He will get right in there . 


jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> Are you adding Calcium to the feed? With all that extra weight it could be tough on those poor ole legs... 275# South Texas Whitetail... Ho Lee _-_-_...
> 
> JOhn


 We have added about everything we know of make them bigger John. 



Bret said:


> Awesome . glad to see little Brett getting it done!!!


Thanks. Heâ€™s growing so fast...


----------



## broadonrod

Canâ€™t wait to see Leoâ€™s buck! I just heard another shot from the other direction. Hopefully 2 bucks down.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> ....
> We have added about everything we know of make them bigger John.
> ...


I bet calcium and phosphorus are the top two minerals percentage wise you add.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Well Leoâ€™s hunt came together for him today! 
Leo just nailed this beautiful 15 point this morning. 
This buck added a LOT of spread, split brow and kickers this year. 
This is Leoâ€™s best buck ever and we couldnâ€™t be more happy for him. 
I will post progression photos of this buck from last year to this year later. 
Congratulations Leo! We are super happy for you and glad to have you and your family as part of our deer lease! 
This year has already been our best and most fun ever with our group!
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## az2323

*this picture=Websters definition of free range,South Texas Brush Country Monster!*



broadonrod said:


> If I get one more â€œplease daddyâ€ today Iâ€™m going to pull my hair out lol. Canâ€™t blame the little man for trying though.
> We have to change our plan and quite Feeding this protein to our deer. Itâ€™s spoiling us. Not long ago this buck would have got a bullet. Now I see whatâ€™s happening an I just want to see how big we can make them. This buck has to be pushing the 300 lb mark and really stacked on the inches this year. I canâ€™t wait to see him next season. I just hope he finds his share of does in the next few weeks.


this picture=Websters definition of free range,South Texas Brush Country Monster!


----------



## pacontender

Awesome buck Leo. Congrats.


----------



## Rafter3

Congrats on that monster Leo!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wowser!!! Monster indeed!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

Wow!!!! What a hoss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Leo, what a buck!ðŸ‘ðŸ‘. Watching Little Man cleaning deer reminds of my son at his age, we were the camp deer skinners and he learned early and quick as well!


----------



## WillieT

Amazing deer. Got a belly on him that will almost match his rack.

Congratulations Leo.


----------



## Benny ReelGame

Very nice buck congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Anybody want to take a guess at the width of Leoâ€™s buck he was scored at camp at 194 1/8â€ how wide do yâ€™all think he is?

Iâ€™m in a stand this eveing that has not been set in this year. ! Itâ€™s in an area of our pasture we never hunt and put a stand here the end of last season. I saw a buck at the next blind over about a month ago that got me pretty fired up... Iâ€™m hunting him this eveing but there is no telling what lives around here. We have run no trail cameras here either. Iâ€™m pretty pumped. 
We have 4 guest hunting Bucks this eveing and Iâ€™m in the stand hunting my self. 
It could be my night! The buck I saw in this area was probably 26-28â€ wide with a really long droptine. Itâ€™s a hot day and a big moon so we will see what happens.


----------



## FFLack

I'm guessing 25" wide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame

30â€


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

27â€ wide. Heâ€™s a stud for sure.


----------



## BigPig069

28 2/8â€


----------



## AirbornXpress

Stud
29 7/8


----------



## StangGang

29â€ Beautiful buck


----------



## FISH TAILS

26 7/8â€ what an outstanding buck congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezgon

broadonrod said:


> One of our lease members just text, shot fired! I think we have a nice one headed to the cleaning rack.


28â€. Congratulations to the hunter on a South Texas Trophy.


----------



## broadonrod

Leoâ€™s buck was 25 2/8â€ wide. 
Thanks for all the replies! 
We have had a busy evening. We had a lot of people leave today and this evening and a few more leaving tomorrow. 
The hunters and film crew with Double Lung Outdoors TV will be here tomorrow in time to make the eveing hunt. They will be filming more episodes with Double Down Deer Feed. I will post updates of the team as they hunt with us over the next few days. 
This full moon could make it tough but we do have a cold front on the way. 
Here is Kaiden skinning another cull from this eveningâ€™s hunt. We are working hard trying to knock out the deer numbers we planned on this season but itâ€™s been a challenge.
Tonight we had an old cull buck flip a Polaris trying to load him with a winch. These deer are getting bigger every year. Who would have thunk it lol. Nobody was hurt so thatâ€™s good . 
Thanks again for all the replies and comments. 
Brett


----------



## ethic1

Thatâ€™s crazy on the Polaris. Glad everyoneâ€™s ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch & Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Finally getting caught up. Got a late start getting in the stands this eveing. The crew from Double Lung Outdoors TV Show made it in today and they are hunting this afternoon with Savage Joe and Jimbo. Iâ€™m ina stand I havenâ€™t set in this season next to camp since I got such a late start. Iâ€™ll post updates on the Double Lung Outdoors team as the week goes on here at the lease.

I spent the day with Eddie at the Cactus Flat Ranch and found a nice surprise. We were driving to the back of the ranch and Eddie looked over and saw this set of sheds. These are by far the best sheds we have seen on the ranch. We still donâ€™t know what we have on the Cactus Flat and have only run one Trail Camera for 3 days back in September. We have set in stands over there shooting does twice but still were shooting so real donâ€™t know what we have. This was an exciting find.

We are planning on doing a couple of episodes with the Double Lung Outdoors TV crew here at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease and then doing an additional episode later this week at the Cactus Flat Ranch.
I hope this cooler weather gets the deer showing up at the blinds. Itâ€™s been tough hunting.

The wind has picked up and it has cooled off today. My first 3 does are just walking out. Hopefully I have some big deer pictures to post this evening. 
Thanks again for all the replies. 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text that Kenneth with Double Lung Outdoors has a shooter in front of him but heâ€™s not in bow range yet. Joe says heâ€™s at the protein feeder. Hopefully he comes in range.


----------



## broadonrod

1 doe eating corn 6 eating Double Down. One young buck behind me eating protein. 100 lbs of corn on the ground. We are considering not feeding corn at all next season on the lease. 
More deer moving in now.


----------



## broadonrod

These 2 came in together for about 10 seconds. Wind is blowing about 20 and they spooked and rolled out.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a couple of bruisers.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s a couple of bruisers.


This buck is just walking in. 
I love seeing new deer I havenâ€™t seen before. 
What a beautiful up and comer. 
Couple of more good ones walking in now.


----------



## bowmansdad

Beautiful deer! That youngster is going to be something to see in a few years!


----------



## WillieT

That top deer is going to be amazing. G3â€™s look a mile long, split brows and trash to boot. It will be fun to follow his progress.


----------



## Benny ReelGame

broadonrod said:


> This buck is just walking in.
> 
> I love seeing new deer I havenâ€™t seen before.
> 
> What a beautiful up and comer.
> 
> Couple of more good ones walking in now.


Beautiful Buck love those brow tines going to be an impressive buck in the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Beautiful deer! That youngster is going to be something to see in a few years!





WillieT said:


> That top deer is going to be amazing. G3â€™s look a mile long, split brows and trash to boot. It will be fun to follow his progress.





Benny ReelGame said:


> Beautiful Buck love those brow tines going to be an impressive buck in the future
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you fellas for the replies!

We had a great evening and great hunts but nothing hit the ground. 
Our Double Lung guest are great guys and good hunters. Iâ€™ll bet they get an arrow launched in the morning.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Lung Outdoors TV - Double Down Deer Feed*

Had the Bucks come in this morning but getting them into bow range didnâ€™t pan out. We will be back after them this evening. Itâ€™s a beautiful cool clear morning here but the full moon is making for a tough hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

We are back at it with the Double Lung Outdoors TV crew and Kenneth is on a monster this eveing. We moved him to another stand and heâ€™s after a really good buck! Hopefully it all comes together this evening.


----------



## ethic1

Are they in pajamas? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Are they in pajamas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Some kinda fancy camo... or PJs ðŸ¤·ðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸. 
Man this moon has our hunting shut down. Iâ€™m in one of our best stands and â€œ0â€ deer in front of me. I hope the other hunters on the ranch are seeing more. Still time though.


----------



## ethic1

LOL

That stinks! Getting skunked ainâ€™t no fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Finally a deer showed up. More coming in now. They are definitely moving late with this big moon.


----------



## ethic1

Purty one too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

ethic1 said:


> Are they in pajamas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they sale that camo down on Montrose...
Man that Kuiu camo looks so out of place in south Texas. Almost illegal ! 
Good gear tho. Hope they find some shooters


----------



## B&C

sea sick said:


> I think they sale that camo down on Montrose...
> Man that Kuiu camo looks so out of place in south Texas. Almost illegal !
> Good gear tho. Hope they find some shooters


That high end camo doesn't like the thorny brush of South Texas! Especially CatClaw!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Finally a deer showed up. More coming in now. They are definitely moving late with this big moon.


Don't you hate when the deer don't know they were invited to the party. Have y'all ever hunted at noon during a full moon.


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Purty one too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir I like seeing new bucks show up with heads like that.



sea sick said:


> I think they sale that camo down on Montrose...
> Man that Kuiu camo looks so out of place in south Texas. Almost illegal !
> Good gear tho. Hope they find some shooters


 I donâ€™t personally owned any of that camo but they sure seem to speak highly of it and cold weather.



B&C said:


> That high end camo doesn't like the thorny brush of South Texas! Especially CatClaw!


Black shirt or hard to beat in our stands.



Big Guns 1971 said:


> Don't you hate when the deer don't know they were invited to the party. Have y'all ever hunted at noon during a full moon.


 We actually hunted yesterday mid day and came up a zero.
This morning Kenneth got the full draw on another buck and a buck never turned sideways for the shot. Itâ€™s much better to be patient then lose the deer with a bad shot. He has had two opportunities in Bo range but no good shot was presented.

Thanks again everyone for the replies. We will be back at it again this afternoon. Iâ€™m over here at the cactus flat ranch meeting a contractor about building us a house. 
I will be back in the stands about 3:30 today. 
Iâ€™m going to go back to my stand and try to hunt the big drop tine deer I saw a couple of weeks ago. Chris one of our members his back in camp and he is also honey his trophy this evening .


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Thank you fellas for the replies!
> 
> We had a great evening and great hunts but nothing hit the ground.
> Our Double Lung guest are great guys and good hunters. Iâ€™ll bet they get an arrow launched in the morning.


Great looking animal Brett.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great looking animal Brett.


Thanks Baker! 
We are all back at it again. 
Iâ€™m seeing a few bucks early today. I hope the Double Lung Outdoors TV guys are seeing the same. 
We moved Kenneth the show host over to another stand this eveing. Hopefully the bucks cooperate for them this afternoon. 
This wide buck that just walked out here already broke his droptine off. There is another one in this area Iâ€™m hunting thatâ€™s has a really big drop, just as wide and much bigger all the way around. I moved over one stand to try and get on him this afternoon. 
More bucks walking in now... good early start.


----------



## ethic1

Wow what a hoss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck, Brett, shoot the bigger one!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Wow what a hoss!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Heâ€™s a cool one for sure. Another year or 2 and he should be a beast. I wish he still had his drop for video.



bowmansdad said:


> Good luck, Brett, shoot the bigger one!:biggrin::biggrin:


Iâ€™m looking.... lots of bucks walking in this eveing but not â€œthe oneâ€ yet. 
Another nicecone walking in now. 
The big 8 point I saw the other day came in a few minutes ago. Heâ€™s pretty impressive at 15 yards with those giant browtines.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Heâ€™s a cool one for sure. Another year or 2 and he should be a beast. I wish he still had his drop for video.
> 
> Iâ€™m looking.... lots of bucks walking in this eveing but not â€œthe oneâ€ yet.
> Another nicecone walking in now.
> The big 8 point I saw the other day came in a few minutes ago. Heâ€™s pretty impressive at 15 yards with those giant browtines.


Holy Brow tine Batman!!!!

Luv that wide body buck also...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Holy Brow tine Batman!!!!
> 
> Luv that wide body buck also...
> 
> John


Heâ€™s really cool. I love big brows.

YES!!! While I was typing this Joe just text me Our Double Lung Outdoors host Kenneth just launched an arrow at a nice buck. 
He said the shot looks great! 
Finally!!!


----------



## ivomec

Canâ€™t wait to see the pics! Good luck to you! Hopefully your buck shows up.


----------



## jtburf

Good deal, he has been itching bad to shoot a good buck!!!


John


----------



## WillieT

That wide buck is amazing. 

Anxious to see what the Double Lung guys did.


----------



## broadonrod

ivomec said:


> Canâ€™t wait to see the pics! Good luck to you! Hopefully your buck shows up.





jtburf said:


> Good deal, he has been itching bad to shoot a good buck!!!
> 
> John





WillieT said:


> That wide buck is amazing.
> 
> Anxious to see what the Double Lung guys did.


Well Kennethâ€™s shot looked really good but we jumped the buck at 150 yards. Roy Hindes will be here in about 45 minutes. Hopefully the coyotes havenâ€™t eaten that sucker yet. 
Iâ€™ll post on the trail.

Thanks fellas for the replies. Eating a ribeye and headed back to the stand to track.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Oh no....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Dang, Roy and his dogs will find him!


----------



## broadonrod

Got him!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good one!!! 
Congrats to all!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

Stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Thatâ€™s awesome that the buck was found! Hell of a buck!! Congrats!


----------



## jtburf

Nice, worth the tracking effort!!!


Congrats to Kenneth...

John


----------



## WillieT

Great deer......and give that dog a ribeye. Good job.


----------



## lep1979

Awesome buck and badass dogs he has ,glad it worked out for everyone and i dig that camo it rocks.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Double Lung Outdoors TV- Roy Hindes Tracking Deer Dogs*

Another buck down this morning. Kenneth just stuck an arrow in his second buck of the trip. 
Roy Hindes and his son in law John â€œwith the dogsâ€ did an incredible job once again. Kenneth is Buck had traveled 800 yards and the Brodhead actually clipped the heart and one lung! It is amazing how tough a whitetail can be. 
Joe and Kenneth are on the trail of the second book now. Joe said the shot looked great. We are planning on doing two episodes with Double Lung Outdoors TV here on the Holden pasture deer lease and one episode on Double Down Deer Feeds new, Cactus Flat Ranch. 
These guys are the best on TV as far as hubting shows go in my opinion and we have really enjoyed having them last season and this season. 
Roy Hindes if you see this Thank You again Sr. You are a legend.

I will post pictures of the Buck Kenneth just took ASAP. 
Here is one more picture of Joe and Kenneth with the buck from last night!
Thank you everyone for all the kind words and comments we really enjoyed this thread every year!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Lung Outdoors TV -Double Down Deer Feed - Managment Buck*

Another great morning here in South Texas. 
Kenneth with Double Lung Outdoors TV took this beautiful Managment Buck this morning. The deer is a beast. Even after loosing weight with the pre rut going hard and lots of traveling going on the buck weighs 260 lbs. and this 8 point scores 137â€. 
We are not done hunting with the Double Lung crew here at our Holden Pasture Deer Lease but we are headed over to the Cactus Flat Ranch to film an episode there this eveing. 
We will be hunting with Kenneth and Emerson on an oat field and Iâ€™m excited to see what pops up. Even though we are only 3.8 Miles fenceline to fenceline from our Holden Pasture deer lease to the Cactus Flat Ranch the bucks seem to be showing more rutting activity on the Cactus Flat than here. 
It should be a good hunt this afternoon. 
Thanks again everyone for the replies. Itâ€™s been really busy here and Iâ€™ve had a hard time keeping up with the thread.

Here is Kennethâ€™s buck from this morning.
Thanks again! Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## ethic1

Awesome 8!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Love it. Canâ€™t wait to see the shows.


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Awesome 8!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WillieT said:


> Love it. Canâ€™t wait to see the shows.


Thanks guys! 
Kenneth with Double Lung Outdoors just nailed a buck here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. Heâ€™s hunting with me this evening. We have a lot of management deer on the list over here at the new ranch. We are cleaning it up and leaving only our best Bucks this year.

Pics coming in a few.


----------



## ethic1

Man! Awesome couple days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepinitreel84

Wow, looks like itâ€™s been an amazing season so far! Now that the account is back up and going Iâ€™ll be checking in more frequently. Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Whacking an stacking!!!!

John


----------



## Hayniedude24

Sweet.! 142â€ 8 yo 250 lb deer. 

Good drop for those guys for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Man! Awesome couple days!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks itâ€™s been a fun week! 


Keepinitreel84 said:


> Wow, looks like itâ€™s been an amazing season so far! Now that the account is back up and going Iâ€™ll be checking in more frequently. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!



jtburf said:


> Whacking an stacking!!!!
> 
> John


We are trying. Itâ€™s a hot one today. We have Emerson in the stand with me today trying to find him a buck. He is one of the camera crew for the show and the guy that put tgusxall together 2 years ago. The Double Lung Outdoors TV crew are all great guys and we have really enjoyed having them. Hopefully this evening produces Emerson a big buck to add to the episodes.



Texashookset said:


> Sweet.! 142â€ 8 yo 250 lb deer.
> 
> Good drop for those guys for sure.


Thank you. These guys are laying them down.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Lung Outdoors TV Show - South Texas Deer Hunting*

Yesterday eveing was a long one. I took Kenneth the host and Emerson the camera man of Double Lung Outdoors TV to the Cactus Flat Ranch to film another episode. It looks like they will be doing 3 maybe 4 more episodes with Double Down Deer Feed this season! 
These guys are really incredible folks and good hunters. 
Anyway Kenneth ended up taking 2 nice bucks off the Cactus Flat Ranch yesterday evening and got some great rutting footage of a buck fighting one of the dead deer just a few feet away from us! Iâ€™ll post some pictures of that in a few minutes. 
We are working hard on cleaning up the new ranch fast and Iâ€™m not leaving any deer on the places unless I think it has true potential of becoming a South Texas Monster Buck. We do have some beautiful up and comer bucks on the Cactus Flat Ranch and Iâ€™m super excited to see what we can build them into with our Double Down Deer Feed program over the next few years. We will be using the ranch to do our own research and experiments with our feed, minerals and deer attractants. 
We are looking forward to having the Double Lung Outdoors crew back again on both ranches next season and really excited to see what our bucks look like at the Cactus Flat Ranch next year.

Here are the 2 management bucks Kenneth took yesterday evening at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
Brett Holden


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Yesterday eveing was a long one. I took Kenneth the host and Emerson the camera man of Double Lung Outdoors TV to the Cactus Flat Ranch to film another episode. It looks like they will be doing 3 maybe 4 more episodes with Double Down Deer Feed this season!
> These guys are really incredible folks and good hunters.
> Anyway Kenneth ended up taking 2 nice bucks off the Cactus Flat Ranch yesterday evening and got some great rutting footage of a buck fighting one of the dead deer just a few feet away from us! Iâ€™ll post some pictures of that in a few minutes.
> We are working hard on cleaning up the new ranch fast and Iâ€™m not leaving any deer on the places unless I think it has true potential of becoming a South Texas Monster Buck. We do have some beautiful up and comer bucks on the Cactus Flat Ranch and Iâ€™m super excited to see what we can build them into with our Double Down Deer Feed program over the next few years. We will be using the ranch to do our own research and experiments with our feed, minerals and deer attractants.
> We are looking forward to having the Double Lung Outdoors crew back again on both ranches next season and really excited to see what our bucks look like at the Cactus Flat Ranch next year.
> 
> Here are the 2 management bucks Kenneth took yesterday evening at the Cactus Flat Ranch.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> Brett Holden


Great TV coverage, I see Kenneth shed the bow for a lead slinger!!! Nice.

Weather he is warming up and not turning cool till mid late next week...

Any rutting yet?

John


----------



## BrushChaser

Great job guys, awesome deer


----------



## willydavenport

Just curious, what did you not like about the deer on the right? Looks like a pretty solid deer to me. Great job as always.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

BrushChaser said:


> Great job guys, awesome deer


Thanks!!



willydavenport said:


> Just curious, what did you not like about the deer on the right? Looks like a pretty solid deer to me. Great job as always.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you look close that deer has a severe broken leg. It looks like an old injury but the leg is twisted almost backwards. 
He is also one of the oldest deer we have seen so far in the Cactus Flat. 
When we killed him his teeth were gone. We saw 3 bucks in the 150-170 range that we passed yesterday. The deer have not been on our feed program but about 6 months so Iâ€™m excited to see what these bucks do next year. 
The ranch record in the last 20 years is 169â€gross weâ€™ve been told. Iâ€™m really enjoying the place and only getting to spend a minimal amount of time there. 
I like that buck but we saw 2 reason to take him out. If you look close you can see the age in his head, body and back even in the LDP.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Lung Outdoors TV*

Deer fighting dead deer! 
This was cool as chit! I canâ€™t wait to see these Double Lung Outdoors TV episodes my self. They will be airing my dads 194â€ buck being taken and my sons 25â€ 8 Point as well. 
We have one more hunt in the morning with the Double Lung guys and then more 2coolers heading in for management hunts. 
There was a new 200â€ deer videoed today but we put him off limits until next year. We are taking the next step in our management plan this season and leaving all of our giants here in the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.


----------



## KevinA

WOW, did you watch it all play out?


----------



## broadonrod

KevinA said:


> WOW, did you watch it all play out?


Those are clips from a video I took on my cell phone in front of my truck when I came back to pick up the film crew. Only 20-25â€™ away. He didnâ€™t care we were there a bit. The rut can be amazing!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Those are clips from a video I took on my cell phone in front of my truck when I came back to pick up the film crew. Only 20-25â€™ away. He didnâ€™t care we were there a bit. The rut can be amazing!


Sex, it makes the world go round. But, further proof of how stupid males can be when pursuing it.


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> If you look close that deer has a severe broken leg. It looks like an old injury but the leg is twisted almost backwards.
> He is also one of the oldest deer we have seen so far in the Cactus Flat.
> When we killed him his teeth were gone. We saw 3 bucks in the 150-170 range that we passed yesterday. The deer have not been on our feed program but about 6 months so Iâ€™m excited to see what these bucks do next year.
> The ranch record in the last 20 years is 169â€gross weâ€™ve been told. Iâ€™m really enjoying the place and only getting to spend a minimal amount of time there.
> I like that buck but we saw 2 reason to take him out. If you look close you can see the age in his head, body and back even in the LDP.


Yeah i can definitely see the old age in him. Those 2 great bucks ,hell trophies for me. Hey Brett is it anyway possible you can try and work your magic and get your double down feed in the feed store in rocksprings. Its called country boy feed store and its pretty big but the protein feed is junk for sure. I see your feed in Del Rio and Brackettville lets push for Rocksprings lol. Just a thought have a great weekend hunting.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Sex, it makes the world go round. But, further proof of how stupid males can be when pursuing it.


Yep â˜ï¸


lep1979 said:


> Yeah i can definitely see the old age in him. Those 2 great bucks ,hell trophies for me. Hey Brett is it anyway possible you can try and work your magic and get your double down feed in the feed store in rocksprings. Its called country boy feed store and its pretty big but the protein feed is junk for sure. I see your feed in Del Rio and Brackettville lets push for Rocksprings lol. Just a thought have a great weekend hunting.


Ya we have a lot of request for Double Down in that area. Iâ€™ll get Joe to reach out to them. I know freight to Rock Springs is pretty high do to its location. Ill see what we can do.

We are back in the stands. My dad is back at the ranch and another lease member just made it in time to hunt this eve. The Double Lung Outdoors crew headed out today. Iâ€™m in a stand I have only set in once this year. We left some really big deer at this blind last season. Iâ€™m hoping to see the wide deer with the droptine here at this stand. I watched him one stand over and deer are moving around so we will see. Temps are in the 80s so Iâ€™m expecting the deer to move late. I have no deer out front yet and this blind is like an oven. 
Joe is hunting a beautiful wide buck this eveing. Heâ€™s finally getting a couple of hunts in himself and not having to guide any hunters.

Iâ€™ll post pics this eveing if any good ones heâ€™s walk in. 
Hereâ€™s my view now. Nada in the screen but my cameras ready for shot and pointed at the kill pile.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Only one deer here now. Heâ€™s a big one but staying in the brush. Only saw one side of his head and heâ€™s big. Heâ€™s rubbing a tree about 40-50 yards in the brush and only caught a glimps. Hopefully he makes his way in. Heâ€™s a stud... this ones got me excited. I can still see the tree moving but canâ€™t see the deer anymore.


----------



## broadonrod

3 does coming in... hopefully this buck comes in with them!


----------



## broadonrod

9 does.. 5 young bucks and the big one is still in the brush and still working on that same tree. At least I think itâ€™s still him. Only 50 yards out but really thick brush.


----------



## broadonrod

Not good ðŸ¤¨
At least they arenâ€™t chasing the deer..


----------



## broadonrod

Few deer coming back in. This little piggy didnâ€™t make it. About 15 more came in and spooked the deer. I still have about 15 minutes to see this buck.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> 9 does.. 5 young bucks and the big one is still in the brush and still working on that same tree. At least I think itâ€™s still him. Only 50 yards out but really thick brush.


Great photo my friend, looks like the skyline is on fire! I love It.


----------



## broadonrod

Well Jonathon stuck an arrow in a nice old 12 point management buck this morning and only got about 5â€ of penetration. We jumped the buck at 200 yards and just decided to call Roy Hindes. We know he got Lung but donâ€™t want to take a chance so Roy should be here before lunch.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Well Jonathon stuck an arrow in a nice old 12 point management buck this morning and only got about 5â€ of penetration. We jumped the buck at 200 yards and just decided to call Roy Hindes. We know he got Lung but donâ€™t want to take a chance so Roy should be here before lunch.


The arrow hit the near shoulder? The penetration of an arrow is usually a pass through. My guess is that Roy will find it.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> The arrow hit the near shoulder? The penetration of an arrow is usually a pass through. My guess is that Roy will find it.


In him now.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Well Jonathon stuck an arrow in a nice old 12 point management buck this morning and only got about 5â€ of penetration. We jumped the buck at 200 yards and just decided to call Roy Hindes. We know he got Lung but donâ€™t want to take a chance so Roy should be here before lunch.


Keep us posted. 12 point with a stick and string is always great!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Keep us posted. 12 point with a stick and string is always great!!!
> 
> John


Well we tracked the buck 1200 yards and the dog jumped him. Looking at the shot video the hit was high and not much penetration. I bet we see the deer again. We knew it was a long shot catching the buck from the start but had to give it a try. Roy had his doubts before he ever came after we told him where the deer was hit. 
We are all back in the stands. We have a guest management hunter we met through 2cool here with her husband and Laura is hunting a nice buck with me this evening.
Joe is after a buck this evening. Chris is back and is after a nice buck this evening. Will already nailed a good one and he is here with his buddy hunting does. My dad, Jason - Lauraâ€™s husband and Jimbo are spread out scouting different stands. Jason wanted to see a 30â€ wide deer so we dropped him in a stand that he should see one â˜ºï¸. Jonathon is out scouting and I told him to find another one... just a stroke of bad luck this morning we will also be keeping and eye out and put in the effort to try and find the buck he stuck this morning through out the season.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Laura and I finally have a few bucks moving in. Itâ€™s been a hot day and deer are moving late.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Laura and I finally have a few bucks moving in. Itâ€™s been a hot day and deer are moving late.


Nice,

Have you seen stickers lately?

John


----------



## 2Ws

Whitebassfisher said:


> The arrow hit the near shoulder? The penetration of an arrow is usually a pass through. My guess is that Roy will find it.


 Probably an EXpandable blade.....not the first one this has happened to.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Nice,
> 
> Have you seen stickers lately?
> 
> John


The 30 pointer is alive and breeding. Heâ€™s been seen 3 times in the past week and with a doe yesterday. Heâ€™s in about the safest central area we have on the ranch so heâ€™s getting to live and breed.
There were some really good bucks seen yesterday and this morning Iâ€™m looking forward to the evening hunt. We are still hunting with Laura looking for the right buck. Hopefully this eveing it all comes together.

Joe and Chris are hunting nice bucks again this eveing. Their bucks were no shows this morning. The rut is starting to kick off. Lots of new bucks starting to show. 
Thanks for the reply hope to have LDP this eve.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> The 30 pointer is alive and breeding. Heâ€™s been seen 3 times in the past week and with a doe yesterday. Heâ€™s in about the safest central area we have on the ranch so heâ€™s getting to live and breed.
> There were some really good bucks seen yesterday and this morning Iâ€™m looking forward to the evening hunt. We are still hunting with Laura looking for the right buck. Hopefully this eveing it all comes together.
> 
> Joe and Chris are hunting nice bucks again this eveing. Their bucks were no shows this morning. The rut is starting to kick off. Lots of new bucks starting to show.
> Thanks for the reply hope to have LDP this eve.


Great, I am sure his genes will be impressive....Good Luck Laura!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

2Ws said:


> Probably an EXpandable blade.....not the first one this has happened to.


Yep, Rage 1/2 through the cage.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Great, I am sure his genes will be impressive....Good Luck Laura!!
> 
> John


Thanks John... those genes are everywhere in that area of the ranch. Lots of tines between tines and multiple droptine bucks. He does have the most points Iâ€™ve seen on a wild Low Fence buck my self. I just hope heâ€™s picking out the right does .


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch- Deer Fighting*

The new divider fence between my new ranch and the neighbor to the West may not make the season lol. The bucks have mangled the fence in several areas fighting through it. 
This is what a lot of the new fence looks like now at the Cactus Flat Ranch and in this picture you can see a broken tine on the other side. 
There are probably 30 spots like this in 1.3 miles of new Fence.


----------



## jtburf

That's a good sized tine...

John


----------



## broadonrod

Laura is looking a hole through these poppers! Lol
She did smack a crack head out of the herd but we havenâ€™t found her trophy yet.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Laura, good luck on the big one. So glad your dad is back, he looks like heâ€™s having a good time!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Congratulations, Laura, good luck on the big one. So glad your dad is back, he looks like heâ€™s having a good time!


Man heâ€™s still wide open. He spent the day on the pasture by him self. Iâ€™m going to have to put a tracker on him. I love seeing him enjoy the ranch. 
Thanks for the reply. 
Laura and Jason are up late with our camp pets. This 3 year old 12 is getting pretty tame.


----------



## 2Ws

broadonrod said:


> Man heâ€™s still wide open. He spent the day on the pasture by him self. Iâ€™m going to have to put a tracker on him. I love seeing him enjoy the ranch.
> Thanks for the reply.
> Laura and Jason are up late with our camp pets. This 3 year old 12 is getting pretty tame.


Ha Laura used to work for us, taught her taxidermy YEARS back, Thats ONE WOMAN who can do it all...and. she's a GOOD LOOKING WOMAN.


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Laura is looking a hole through these poppers! Lol
> She did smack a crack head out of the herd but we havenâ€™t found her trophy yet.


Tell Laura and Jason i said hi we know each other well. She is my taxidermist we are from Crosby. Hopefully she gets a good one as well as your other guest and thanks for checking in on your protein feed in Rocksprings.

Thanks Lance


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations on a a great old buck.

Glad to see your dad as well. Hope he gets on a monster.


----------



## broadonrod

2Ws said:


> Ha Laura used to work for us, taught her taxidermy YEARS back, Thats ONE WOMAN who can do it all...and. she's a GOOD LOOKING WOMAN.


Iâ€™ll tell ya what she can whip up some Bad ### gumbo! I just gave her a Badger to mount for me as well.



lep1979 said:


> Tell Laura and Jason i said hi we know each other well. She is my taxidermist we are from Crosby. Hopefully she gets a good one as well as your other guest and thanks for checking in on your protein feed in Rocksprings.
> 
> Thanks Lance


Iâ€™ll definitely get with the Rock Springs feed store and try to get the Double Down over there. I know last time we talked with them the freight was high going to Rock Springs. Jason and Laura are a cool couple we have really enjoyed having them here at the ranch. 
Iâ€™m in the stand with Laura again now. Our mature bucks are in the brush with does and fighting a lot. They are playing hard to get right now and not coming into the stands very well.



WillieT said:


> Congratulations on a a great old buck.
> 
> Glad to see your dad as well. Hope he gets on a monster.


Thanks! The old man is doing pretty good. Heâ€™s out looking for another big one this eveing. Iâ€™m sure glad to have him back at the lease. 
Thanks again everyone for the replies and comments. 
Hopefully we have some pics to post soon and Laura gets her buck. We have 2 other hunters on Bucks this eveing as well. 
Here is my badger I caught over at the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today. Laura is going to mount it so we can put him in the new house once we get it done over there.


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

That is one mean looking Badger!!!

John


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Badgers are cool!
Will be a beautiful trophy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepinitreel84

Thatâ€™s going to be a pretty cool mount. 

Hope you guys can give the green light on a nice one tonight. 
Good luck Laura!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We just had a shooter walk in. He left into the brush looking like he was headed to a fight.
Now another shooter has walked in... this ones about a 20â€ heavy horn 8 point but not as big as the one we just saw.
We are going to wait it out.


----------



## WillieT

That badger is way cool. Hope a big one or two hit the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> That badger is way cool. Hope a big one or two hit the ground.


Thanks! 
Just got this video from one of our JR Members Chris. 
He has been after this buck with his bow all season. 
He just sent me this! 
Iâ€™m super excited for him! 
Shot looks good...


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> Just got this video from one of our JR Members Chris.
> He has been after this buck with his bow all season.
> He just sent me this!
> Iâ€™m super excited for him!
> Shot looks good...


I went Oh **** looking at the 1st pic... Good shot...

Keep us posted...

John


----------



## ethic1

Awesome. Whatâ€™s a Jr member?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Awesome. Whatâ€™s a Jr member?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jr. Members hunts the lease as a regular member and uses the ranch the same with the opportunity to bring friends and family all season. 
Jr members target very old bucks with a restricted size on score for less cost than a full membership. 
Chris has been on the ranch for several years now and this buck was actually the first buck he ever saw from a stand. This buck is well over 10 years old and what a cool hunt... he put in his time, stuck with his bow and finally met up with the first buck he ever saw on the lease. 
They did recover the buck. Iâ€™m waiting on pictures.


----------



## ethic1

Sweet!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

Heâ€™s been on the ranch a couple years and this is the first buck to see? Man with all the bucks you see this surprises me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Heâ€™s been on the ranch a couple years and this is the first buck to see? Man with all the bucks you see this surprises me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was the first buck he ever saw on the ranch when he first got on the place. Heâ€™s been watching this buck for years. 
He probably saw 100 bucks or more this week lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Chrisâ€™s buck. 
Congratulations Chris! Weeks of trying to get on this old worrier and it finally happened.


----------



## BrushChaser

What a brute... congratulations Chris


----------



## ethic1

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> This was the first buck he ever saw on the ranch when he first got on the place. Heâ€™s been watching this buck for years.
> 
> He probably saw 100 bucks or more this week lol.


Gotcha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

*.*



broadonrod said:


> Here is Chrisâ€™s buck.
> Congratulations Chris! Weeks of trying to get on this old worrier and it finally happened.


Bruiser! Congrats on a great 8!


----------



## coup de grace

Yes sir.


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Chris, I donâ€™t blame you for waiting on this old bruiser! What a buck!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Here is Chrisâ€™s buck.
> Congratulations Chris! Weeks of trying to get on this old worrier and it finally happened.


Great job Chris, old bruiser!!!!

John


----------



## Benny ReelGame

broadonrod said:


> Here is Chrisâ€™s buck.
> 
> Congratulations Chris! Weeks of trying to get on this old worrier and it finally happened.


Very impressive buck congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Here is Chrisâ€™s buck.
> Congratulations Chris! Weeks of trying to get on this old worrier and it finally happened.


I'd love to be restricted to that size


----------



## WillieT

What an amazing deer. Congratulations Chris.


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

broadonrod said:


> Here is Chrisâ€™s buck.
> Congratulations Chris! Weeks of trying to get on this old worrier and it finally happened.


Awesome congrats sir, great deer


----------



## Keepinitreel84

Congratulations Chris! Heâ€™s a hoss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMLewis01

Nice buck Chris. My wife and I had the pleasure of visiting the ranch for a few days. It was very exciting to get to see the deer these guys grow out there. We met a lot of good folks and had an amazing time. I would highly recommend this place to anyone looking for a hunt.


----------



## Rafter3

Glad he finally cooperated, you earned that ole bruiser Chris!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gary.curlin

Cool looking 8 for sure.

How is the herd reduction going on your place? Sounded like y'all were going to whack a lot of does this season.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

JasonL said:


> Nice buck Chris. My wife and I had the pleasure of visiting the ranch for a few days. It was very exciting to get to see the deer these guys grow out there. We met a lot of good folks and had an amazing time. I would highly recommend this place to anyone looking for a hunt.


Thank you! It was a blast meeting both of you and daym that gumbo was good. Iâ€™m looking forward to yâ€™all coming back for round 2. 
Thanks for the reply... 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> Cool looking 8 for sure.
> 
> How is the herd reduction going on your place? Sounded like y'all were going to whack a lot of does this season.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


We are WAY behind... 67 does and 32 bucks I think. 
I was hoping to have taken double those numbers by now. 
We are still at it but no way we will hit our goals this season.
We have by far the best Bucks we have ever seen this year and I really wanted to get numbers down a bit more. 
We have left our top 15-20 best Bucks on the lease to breed so far this year and taken a few of the really old deer as trophies. Itâ€™s hard to keep shooting does knowing whatâ€™s breeding them right now in the brush. We are far from finished but will stop or at least slow down on does. We have certain areas on the ranch we are not shooting anymore does already.

Thanks everyone for all the replies!!! 
The rut is kicking off!


----------



## finz

Catching up, thanks for sharing!! You guys are killing it!! Congrats on all the harvest thus far!!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Catching up, thanks for sharing!! You guys are killing it!! Congrats on all the harvest thus far!!


Thanks. Itâ€™s been our funnest year ever. I came home for a few days and headed back after my little man karate belt ceremony and company Christmas Party. 
We have a couple of management hunters coming in today and tomorrow. Iâ€™m hoping the deer are moving better this week. Last week was tough. 
Thanks again for the replies everyone.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Roy Hindes Deer Tracking Dogs*

Just got word one of our other JR member Jonathon stuck an arrow in a really nice 12 point. Thatâ€™s 2 Jonathonâ€™s and 2 twelve points lol.. I hope they find this beast. We put this buck on the management list and he should be 10 years old with his best head ever. Heâ€™s a beautiful deer and a giant bodied deer. They are letting him sit and hope to have LDP soon. 
Joe said they called Roy Hindes to help find him and didnâ€™t want to take a chance on losing him but thinks he his not far. These bucks have so much body fat they seal up fast. Fingers crossed they get him quick. Iâ€™ll post as they send me text.


----------



## broadonrod

They found the buck in less than 15 minutes. Waiting on pictures of Jonathanâ€™s deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Jonathanâ€™s buck. I was wrong also he put down his bow and shot the deer with a 7mm mag in the shoulder. The buck ran through the thick brush 250 yards. Roy Hindes dogs found the buck in 15 minutes. 
Congratulations Jonathon on a beautiful old 12 Point.
Our Managment hunter- Jr lease members have got their deer now. Leo, Will and my dad have taken trophies. Me, my wife Monica and Trey are the hunters left hunting trophies. Trey has been after one several hunts but no luck. Hopefully he gets his buck this weekend. Iâ€™m not to worried weather I kill a deer or not and Monica still has a few monsters she passed last season to see this year. 
Iâ€™m just enjoying the season with family and friends more than ever. I hate not being there while Chris and Jonathan got their bucks. Iâ€™m excited to get back soon.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Jonathan, what a beautiful buck!


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a beauty. Congratulations Jonathan.


----------



## Keepinitreel84

Very nice! Congratulations Jonathan, happy to see a quick recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Congrats Jonathan, Stud buck!!! 


John


----------



## fishinguy

Nice job. What kind of ratio are you trying to target?


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> Nice job. What kind of ratio are you trying to target?


It fluctuates every year we never get what we plan. This year we cut off our trail cameras and we havenâ€™t flown the ranch in years doing any kind of servey so itâ€™s hard to give an accurate answer. If I had to guess I would say we are pretty close to a 1/1 ratio bucks and does but we have a lot of both. Again Iâ€™m guessing we probably have a deer per 4-5 acres over the ranch. Some parts of the ranch may have a deer per 3 acres and some parts of the ranch may have a deer for 8 to 10 acres. I really donâ€™t know. We are really targeting a lot of deer we would usually not cull this year after seeing the quality of bucks we have now that are being raised on our feed. Itâ€™s been a tough year getting on the Bucks with the right hunters in the stands. 
For example I had a Managment hunter with me last week and we saw four bucks I wanted to remove from the herd but none of them were the caliber of the Bucks we were hunting for her. 
Hopefully those four bucks will be taken before the end of the year. Thatâ€™s just from one stand that we had already taken three bucks off of and those four are on the list now. We have about 30 stands to do that at. We are half way to were I wanted to be for the season.

Thanks for the replies! 
Hopefully our hunters this evening get the bucks there after. We just had some folks come in this afternoon from Pittsburgh. 
Hopefully they find what they are after with Joe and Jimbo.


----------



## Gordogato

Just out of curiosity, do John D. & Bob G. still hunt with your group? I know they killed some studs the past few seasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Gordogato said:


> Just out of curiosity, do John D. & Bob G. still hunt with your group? I know they killed some studs the past few seasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No John and Bob are not hunting with us unfortunately. Good guys... They both killed several good deer while they were there. We filled those spots with our new members Leo and Will. They both took good bucks already this season.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe is getting carried away trying to pose Bucks for morning pictures. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ethic1

Wow LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Very nice deer. It's good to see your dad enjoying the ranch and life in general. I can't wait to see the next few trophies to be taken. The rut should be hitting pretty hard in the next few weeks and hopefully some of the big boys come out to play. Good luck to You, Monica and the other members that are still looking. If there's a waiting list for jr members to be added to the lease i would like to be on it. Thanks for posting all of the pictures i really enjoy all of them.

John.


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Wow LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Big Guns 1971 said:


> Very nice deer. It's good to see your dad enjoying the ranch and life in general. I can't wait to see the next few trophies to be taken. The rut should be hitting pretty hard in the next few weeks and hopefully some of the big boys come out to play. Good luck to You, Monica and the other members that are still looking. If there's a waiting list for jr members to be added to the lease i would like to be on it. Thanks for posting all of the pictures i really enjoy all of them.
> 
> John.


Thanks for the replies fellas I just got word that Trey one of our lease members just shot a trophy buck! 
Iâ€™m waiting on pictures! 
Sounds like me and my wife Monica are the last two that havenâ€™t shot anything this year!
I canâ€™t wait to see Treys buck!


----------



## WillieT

Looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## ethic1

Pics pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Congratulations, come on with pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m still waiting on the pics. 
The hunters didnâ€™t make it back to camp before the 30 mph wind and cold rain hit.
Joe said everyone ran for there trailers and they will take pictures in the morning. He said rain was blowing sideways. 
Not only did Trey get his buck but our 9 year old management hunter from Pennsylvania nailed his first buck ever this eveing and they saw some big boys at the stand up in the 190s on their hunt. It sounds like things are picking up. Iâ€™m excited to see Treys pictures in the morning and sure hate missing out on seeing these bucks in person. 
Iâ€™ll post up the pics as soon as Joe sends them in the am.


----------



## tpool

Sitting here sick with the flu for 5 days waiting on pics!!!! LOL. Can't wait to see.


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> Sitting here sick with the flu for 5 days waiting on pics!!!! LOL. Can't wait to see.
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Man hope you get to feeling better! 
Iâ€™m on my way to little mans baseball practice and have his karate belt ceremony tomorrow night then back to the ranch. 
Iâ€™m waiting on the pics of the two bucks. Joe said they will have pictures in a few minutes. They were finishing up breakfast and taking pics. 
Our guest management hunters had 2 shooters in front of them this morning but both bucks were hard on does and they didnâ€™t get a shot. 
Pics coming soon. Iâ€™m ready to see them myself.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Here is Treys buck. Congratulations Trey thatâ€™s a beautiful old typical 10! Wish I was there.


----------



## WillieT

Wow! Look at the head and nose on that old man. Beautiful


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Trey, what a beautiful old warrior!


----------



## ivomec

Congrats! Heck of a 10 pointer! What does he score?


----------



## broadonrod

ivomec said:


> Congrats! Heck of a 10 pointer! What does he score?


Thanks for the replies. 
I havnt seen this buck in the hoof this year but I did see a trail camera photo in velvet. They havnt scores him yet but I would guess around 170.. his brow tines are a killer on inches but he is a beautiful typical. Iâ€™m waiting on score my self. Trey loved that tight basket when he saw him the first time and he finally gave it up now the rut has started. 
We have seen this buck for several years and this is his best head ever for sure. Heâ€™s 9 maybe 10 years old.


----------



## jtburf

Congrats Trey, STUD ol 10...


JOhn


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Family Pasture*

Just got word from Jerry from Pennsylvania he just nailed a beautiful wide 10 point! Jerry and his son have both got their bucks! 
Joe will send me pictures soon.


----------



## ivomec

Awesome! Itâ€™s on like donkey kong! You need to go get your buck now! This weather should have them moving really good.


----------



## broadonrod

ivomec said:


> Awesome! Itâ€™s on like donkey kong! You need to go get your buck now! This weather should have them moving really good.


Iâ€™m ready to get back down there. Sounds like its fixing to blow wide open. 
Here is Jerryâ€™s son Mason with his first buck. 
Congratulations mason! 
Jerryâ€™s 10 point picture from this eveing is on its way in a minute. 
Joe is taking them now.


----------



## tpool

Awesome and awesome! What an old deer on the page before this one! I know that of my 40+ years of hunting non-managed places, I can easily say I have never seen a "roman nose" or short nose like that (age indicator). My theory is, unmanaged deer never get that old most likely (to have short nose). The only exception is "subdivision deer." Meaning protected deer not being pressured. That's why I keep seeing pics of giant, mature deer in subdivisions near metro areas pop up in social media! A lot with drop tines! Brett and others, would you say drop tines are also a sign of maturity (older age)?


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## WillieT

That old warrior has some mass. Congratulations to Mason on his first buck.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Mason, thatâ€™s a heck of a first buck!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



tpool said:


> Awesome and awesome! What an old deer on the page before this one! I know that of my 40+ years of hunting non-managed places, I can easily say I have never seen a "roman nose" or short nose like that (age indicator). My theory is, unmanaged deer never get that old most likely (to have short nose). The only exception is "subdivision deer." Meaning protected deer not being pressured. That's why I keep seeing pics of giant, mature deer in subdivisions near metro areas pop up in social media! A lot with drop tines! Brett and others, would you say drop tines are also a sign of maturity (older age)?
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


We have both. We are seeing more and more 2-4 year olds with drops on our feed plan now. It used to be more just the older deer for sure with drops on our place. Now itâ€™s more common.

Here is Jerryâ€™s big 10! 
This is an old 9 year old management buck off our family pasture section of the lease and another buck we have years of history on. He did very well this year and got a little wider. After Jerryâ€™s son Mason got his deer this buck walked out with a doe and Joe told him he was in the hit list. 
They hunted him this morning and saw him but didnâ€™t get a shot. 
He gave it up this eveing and Joe says Jerry is super pumped! 
What a cool old warrior.


----------



## redville

What a nice South Texas buck....actually a great old buck


----------



## bowmansdad

Heck of a buck,Jerry, congratulations!


----------



## WillieT

WOW


----------



## ivomec

2 real nice bucks for father and son! They will remember that time together, forever!


----------



## jtburf

Great job to all the hunters and more importantly the whole Double Down crew...


Outstand hunts...


John


----------



## awesum

I love that wide one!


----------



## tpool

Wow. What a deer! Great job by all!




T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Mikeyhunts

awesum said:


> I love that wide one!


Me and you both brother!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies. Iâ€™m living through text photos for the next 2 days myself. It sounds like the rut is starting to kick off pretty good. 
Iâ€™m ready to get down there and start seeing some deer again! 
Now that everybody on the lease has taken a trophy but me and Monica Iâ€™m fixing to go into stealth mode! ðŸ˜œ
Once I get back I will have about a week to myself with the rut kicking off and Iâ€™m excited. We still have several package hunters coming in and booked 3 more 2coolers last night but Joe and Jimbo have them covered while I pull out my bow for the season. 
I have 2 bucks in mind I want to try to see... starting Tuesday Iâ€™m on a mission.


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Iâ€™m living through text photos for the next 2 days myself. It sounds like the rut is starting to kick off pretty good.
> 
> Iâ€™m ready to get down there and start seeing some deer again!
> 
> Now that everybody on the lease has taken a trophy but me and Monica Iâ€™m fixing to go into stealth mode!
> 
> Once I get back I will have about a week to myself with the rut kicking off and Iâ€™m excited. We still have several package hunters coming in and booked 3 more 2coolers last night but Joe and Jimbo have them covered while I pull out my bow for the season.
> 
> I have 2 bucks in mind I want to try to see... starting Tuesday Iâ€™m on a mission.


I feel sorry for any pigs that disrupt any of your hunts. Good luck in the next week or two. Let me know if you need an additional set of eyes for scouting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Age these Double Down Bucks*

Pop quiz give it a shot.

Guess the age of these 3 Wild-Free-Range Bucks.

Feeding Double Down Year Round can make it tough to age bucks on the hoof by judging just their body condition. We have kept track over the years of many bucks by noting certain characteristics to help us keep track of deer. 
Give it a try. 
Iâ€™ll post their ages later. We feel certain we are on the spot with these 3 bucks ages with photos and history over the years.


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Pop quiz give it a shot.
> 
> Guess the age of these 3 Wild-Free-Range Bucks.
> 
> Feeding Double Down Year Round can make it tough to age bucks on the hoof by judging just their body condition. We have kept track over the years of many bucks by noting certain characteristics to help us keep track of deer.
> 
> Give it a try.
> 
> Iâ€™ll post their ages later. We feel certain we are on the spot with these 3 bucks ages with photos and history over the years.


#1. 8.5
#2. 5.5
#3. 4.5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

1=2-1/2 2=3-1/2 3=6-1/2 would be my guess from the pictures. Kind of hard to judge from pictures.


----------



## jtburf

#[email protected] 6.5yrs
#[email protected] 4.5 yrs
#[email protected] 3.5 yrs



John


----------



## broadonrod

Keep them coming im not trying to â€trickâ€ anyone but these pictures could help some of you understand how itâ€™s almost impossible to judge deer from a single photo. These are photos I couldnâ€™t judge without knowing these deer over the years. Iâ€™m on the ranch approximately 150 days Joe is there 250 days a year and we watch several of our regular bucks year to year keeping track of their progression. With out doing that Ande feeding year round there is no way I could age these bucks. All deer are different just like people. We have big deer and smaller deer. Some eat at the DD feeders 3 times a day some only show up once a week. I have learned it is impossible to accurately judge a deer off a picture unless you have history of the Buck. Iâ€™ll be the first to admit I couldnâ€™t judge the age on these bucks off Trail Camera photos. 
Iâ€™ll post their ages later.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

7/6/4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

*.*

8/6/4


----------



## ethic1

9/3/5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodiako1

7.5/4.5/3.5


----------



## BigPig069

#1-9.5
#2-6.5
#3-5.5
It is really hard to tell unless you know these deer, they are definitely eating well and loving the Double Down!!!


----------



## WillieT

6.5
5.5 
4.5


----------



## bowmansdad

8.5
6.5
3.5


----------



## broadonrod

I will post up the age pictures of those three deer shortly. I just got word from Joe one of our management hunters Jerry from Pennsylvania just took another really nice buck! 
He wasnâ€™t planning on a second buck but when the Buck stepped out Joe said there was no holding back LOL. It sounds like those guys are having a great time I sure wish I was there! 
Pics coming as soon as Joe sends them to me.


----------



## porkrind

9/5.5/3.5


----------



## madhatter1256

5/4/3


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Double Main Beam Buck- Holden Family Pasture Managment Hunt*

Here is Jerryâ€™s buck from this evening. What a cool frame. This big 8 point grew a Double main beam this year. I love the cool character. Also Mason gets a Javelina on the trip! Joe says they have all had a blast with our guest all the way from Pennsylvania. Jerry text they are booking now with us for next year! I love hearing everyone has a blast and sure miss not being there this week. 
Congratulations Jerry!


----------



## ethic1

Awesome 8!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a great buck and a stinky pig for father and son. Congratulations on some successful hunts.


----------



## broadonrod

*Aging deer with photos - Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks everyone for the guesses and replies!

#1 is a very special deer at least imo for a low fence 4 year old buck. Heâ€™s fat not old. If this buck is 5 years old he really had us fooled at 1-2 years old. We have watched him since he was a 1 year old and there has been no mistaking him. He has always shown a lot of character even as a 1 year old and been very easy to recognize over the years.
Heâ€™s not a traveler which I really like! In the years we have watched him he has only been seen at 2 stands and has moved deeper into the ranch now which has us excited about watching him grow. 
His mass has improved each year and he has grown more points each season. His body weight looks like itâ€™s double from 3 to 4 years old. This year he has become the most dominant buck in the area. He pretty much owns one of the 2 protein stations at this blind and never visits the other one we know of just 150 yards away. Itâ€™s amazing that so many deer are like that and such creatures of habit. He eats at one station as many as 3 times a day. He is one of the reasons we have decided to manage and â€œshoot downâ€ the area he lives in with such persistence this season. 
If you look he has an underbite. He has had this since he was a yearling. He has a large scar on his face from fighting that most likely will always be there. He has a double throat patch but many times we see those blend in and disappear on very old bucks so thatâ€™s not the best trait of the 3 I mentioned to keep track of a buck over several years. We always look at tails missing from coyote attacks and ears split from fighting. This help us recognize bucks but this young fella has none of that to go by â€œyetâ€. 
These are just a few tips we use in our management plan trying to keep track of Bucks year to year. 
This buck we call Bubba Gump and he is one of my favorite young bucks on the ranch. He would definitely have me fooled with his body size if we didnâ€™t have the history. We learn each year watching these deer just how much we donâ€™t know!

#2 This 5 year old buck is off to a good start imo. He really improved since last year in mass, beam length and tine length. I think he looks his age in the picture and is the easiest for me to judge out of the 3 knowing our bucks overall body condition. Deer will be harder to age if the person doing the guessing does not know if a ranch is feeding year round or shutting off the protein pellets during season. We see deer lose weight fast from the end of October- the first week of November even though we never let our protein run dry. It seams like once they shed their velvet and start moving around is the first stage of weight loss in our lease. We see our biggest drop in body weights in December once the rut kicks off and bringing deer into the rut with more body weight I think is very important. When scoring deer off a picture comes into play knowing what month it is could change your opinion on age without having history on the buck in question. This photo of buck #2 is well before the rut but this buck would probably be judged by many at 7-8 years old now â€œa month laterâ€ since the rut has kicked in. A buck in October and November that looks 5 will often look 1-2 years older with a swollen neck, floppy skin and brisket from weight loss and darker glands... they get nasty and mean looking then mistakes are often made by hunters misjudged their trophy in the rut.. 
I will try and get pictures of this buck over the next couple of weeks to show the difference in how he will look a month later than the picture I just posted from November.

#3 Now this old 8 year old 8 point buck is a tricky one. We see this a lot on our lease with all the old deer. Very hard to judge even on the hoof without history. Many of you here on 2coolfishing have seen me post this buck over the past few years on our other threads. We have watched this old buck for several seasons. This buck has a big frame and a big body. He has a long body... some of our bucks seen to have short bodies and others long, like 1â€™ longer even at the same ages. This is much like a tall person compared to a short person. We see it a lot and it can be deceiving while Judging his age from a picture and on the hoof. It makes is near impossible imo. We have actually had 3 friends of mine that are all biologist come to the ranch this season discussing Double Down Deer Feed and this buck has come up in every one of our conversations. I use him to show how an old 8 year old buck on good feed can look as if he was 4-5. 
We have shown hours of video, sheds and photos to them of this buck. These bigger bodies deer tend to get under judged in antler size and weight on our lease.
You really canâ€™t go by Calluses on the knees, bellies or brisket alone. We see deer that are 5 years old with chins, bellies and calluses in knees. We see deer with no chin, no potbelly and no calluses that we have years of footage of. Again the more time we spend in the pasture the more we learn that we have more to learn lol. 
Most pictures are brought into deer camps by hunters wanting to shoot a deer not by hunters wanting to truly find out they are watching a young stud. Keeping video, photos and keeping history is the only way to determine true age in a wild buck imo. 
These are just a few tips we use in managing our ranch and assuring we take the oldest bucks on the lease. 
This year we have passed 5 bucks 200-230â€ 5- 7 years old and one that is 9 years old. We have history on all but one and I feel sure that buck is no older than 6. We are flipping a coin letting the 9 year old go but we are trying to reach new goals with less hunters to satisfy per acre. 
Growing big deer takes history and determination when hunting free range deer. 
What we have here is a Fat 4, Plump 5 and a Lean 8 year old in the photos. Many times a healthy fat brisket and fat bellies are confused with flabby skin when aging. Keep in mind when aging a trophy they all go flabby once they lose 50-70 lbs in the rut. 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## jtburf

WOW, fooled several of us...

Great job for your management hunters!! Nice Javi!!!


John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> WOW, fooled several of us...
> 
> Great job for your management hunters!! Nice Javi!!!
> 
> John


As I said John we canâ€™t even judge most of our bucks our selves. It makes it a lot more fun learning every year than thinking we got it figured out . 
We have been hunting this buck for 3 weeks with management hunters. Itâ€™s not a good picture but the only one I kept. We see him at three stands. The younger more solid bucks are pushing him out blind to blind. We have more history on this buck than most on the ranch. We have a legitimate 11 years of photos of this buck. The most amazing thing about it is this is his widest spread ever and he probably scores as good as he ever has. His wide spread has kept him alive on the ranch. We are almost positive he is 14 years old this year maybe 15. The buck Joe is Hunting is 13 maybe 14 years old. He was a 190 typical 12 22â€ wide 3 years ago and that was his best head ever. He fell to a 20â€ wide 150 last year.
This year we think he is 25-26â€ wide and a 10 with a 4â€ kicker heâ€™s never had probably in the 170s. 
Not all deer do with these two have done. So Iâ€™m just meltaway but some of them really surprises at times. 
This old buck we call Truck Load.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> As I said John we canâ€™t even judge most of our bucks our selves. It makes it a lot more fun learning every year than thinking we got it figured out .
> We have been hunting this buck for 3 weeks with management hunters. Itâ€™s not a good picture but the only one I kept. We see him at three stands. The younger more solid bucks are pushing him out blind to blind. We have more history on this buck than most on the ranch. We have a legitimate 11 years of photos of this buck. The most amazing thing about it is this is his widest spread ever and he probably scores as good as he ever has. His wide spread has kept him alive on the ranch. We are almost positive he is 14 years old this year maybe 15. The buck Joe is Hunting is 13 maybe 14 years old. He was a 190 typical 12 22â€ wide 3 years ago and that was his best head ever. He fell to a 20â€ wide 150 last year.
> This year we think he is 25-26â€ wide and a 10 with a 4â€ kicker heâ€™s never had probably in the 170s.
> Not all deer do with these two have done. So Iâ€™m just meltaway but some of them really surprises at times.
> This old buck we call Truck Load.


Brett,

He is dragging A TRUCKLOAD!!! Ole stud bruiser...

John


----------



## JMLewis01

Save one for us.


----------



## broadonrod

JasonL said:


> Save one for us.


Got this one showing back up  tell Laura we are ready! 
This is the only picture I got of him from before season. The guys saw him on a doe yesterday where we were hunting with her.


----------



## WillieT

The ages on those 3 bucks really fooled me. That was a very interesting read, and show you canâ€™t always judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Lauraklewis

Omg,I'm so excited about coming to hunt! And I think I'm going to bring some chicken and dumplings from my great grandmas recipe if that sounds good.


----------



## bowmansdad

Well, I know I stink at aging well fed deer.:biggrin: The bucks Iâ€™m seeing, the big thing is getting them to be 13â€ and older than 3.5, Iâ€™ve seen 2 in 2 years and killed the one I saw in person. 
Thanks again, Brett, for letting us tag along, itâ€™s like a Christmas present every day!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Lauraklewis said:


> Omg,I'm so excited about coming to hunt! And I think I'm going to bring some chicken and dumplings from my great grandmas recipe if that sounds good.


When exactly is that?? Iâ€™ve been meaning to make a trip down!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

The 3 bucks sure fooled many. I guess you have to have many photos and a sure fire way to identify them from year to year. You guys definitely have a good system and it seems to work great. Hopefully you get to put an arrow in a big one soon. Good luck.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> The ages on those 3 bucks really fooled me. That was a very interesting read, and show you canâ€™t always judge a book by its cover.


Yes sir likes I said I canâ€™t judge them my self and this is why you rarely if ever see me guess on other threads about aging deer off a pictures. Itâ€™s fun to try but man itâ€™s almost impossible to accurately judge them with only a picture.


Lauraklewis said:


> Omg,I'm so excited about coming to hunt! And I think I'm going to bring some chicken and dumplings from my great grandmas recipe if that sounds good.


It may be hard to top that 10 gallons of gumbo you and Jason whipped up last trip! Iâ€™m all in on the dumplings!



bowmansdad said:


> Well, I know I stink at aging well fed deer.:biggrin: The bucks Iâ€™m seeing, the big thing is getting them to be 13â€ and older than 3.5, Iâ€™ve seen 2 in 2 years and killed the one I saw in person.
> Thanks again, Brett, for letting us tag along, itâ€™s like a Christmas present every day!


Man... thank you for all the replies and following along. This thread is always a blast and we have met so many great folks from doing it. I love deer and deer hunting. I love watching them grow and sharing all of it from the ranch. Thank you again... 
Brett



Mikeyhunts said:


> When exactly is that?? Iâ€™ve been meaning to make a trip down!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mikey let me know when you would like to make a trip down. Itâ€™s been a while my brother. Hope all is going well and just let me know when your schedule will let you roll. Also bring a gun and cooler I still have several deer to take off the Cactus Flat Ranch before February. Iâ€™m trying to really make an initial clean up on the deer over there just havenâ€™t had time. Say when...

Thanks for the replies everyone... Iâ€™m excited to get back in the stands tomorrow. There were a couple of giants seen today but they are Bucks we have on the pass list already. Iâ€™m ready to go find me an old timer.

We have 2 hunters, a husband- wife team hunting a couple of very nice old bucks starting tomorrow morning. They booked with us last year and we are finally getting them in the stands. Joe and Jimbo will be taking them out in the morning. I hope they both find a monster right off the bat. It sounds like the Bucks are starting to show.


----------



## rut-ro

How are you all doing on the quota you wanted to harvest ?


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> How are you all doing on the quota you wanted to harvest ?


Half way to where I wanted to be at this time. We are still pounding away at it but we will not hit our goal this year. Without counting Iâ€™m guessing we are at about 110 deer total.


----------



## broadonrod

Well we are back in the blinds. Itâ€™s good to be back. Iâ€™m in the stand hunting with one of our guest and she is after a really big deer. We are in the family pasture and this is an old buck my wife has watched for about 6 years. 
Hopefully he shows. We have a nice young buck pushing a doe right now. No monsters yet. 

Bob our other guest Hunter is after a really nice buck. He is with Joe this evening. . Hopefully one or both of this husband/ wife team gets their bucks this eveing. 
Jimbo is in the next stand over scouting and my dad is in camp cooking up deer meet and gravy for dinner. 

New buck coming in now on a doe. Not a shooter but heâ€™s pretty. Iâ€™ll try and get pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are in and out on does. Itâ€™s getting good. Upto about 10 - 12 bucks now. All pushing does. Nothing standing still around here.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Not a shooter but heâ€™s pretty.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Just catching up on the thread and thatâ€™s a great picture walking away!! Glad the rutt has started and the bucks are moving for yâ€™all canâ€™t wait to see some more pictures of deer on the ground!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck to all in the coming days. Iâ€™m running the farm through the weekend and looking forward to the updates,ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## WillieT

Nice rack.


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


>





FISH TAILS said:


> Just catching up on the thread and thatâ€™s a great picture walking away!! Glad the rutt has started and the bucks are moving for yâ€™all canâ€™t wait to see some more pictures of deer on the ground!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bowmansdad said:


> Good luck to all in the coming days. Iâ€™m running the farm through the weekend and looking forward to the updates,ðŸ'ðŸ'


Well this evening produced no shooter bucks for our guest. 
Joe and Bob did havec an incredible hunt. They had 3 bucks show up 190-210â€ in front of them at one time with another in the 170s. Joe was texting me all eveing rubbing it in.
My hunt didnâ€™t go as well. Lots of young bucks chasing but no big boys. 
He thinks the buck they were after may have shown up very late after dark but to late to tell. 
Jimbo set in one of our best blinds on the ranch and saw 1 new big 8 point around 160 but that was the best deer he saw all eveing. That blind usually has some great deer. The bucks are on does and itâ€™s hit or miss right now. Iâ€™m excited about this week. I love the beginning of the rut.
Hopefully tomorrow we get a deer or 2 on the ground.

On the other hand the deer meet my dad whipped up was off the hook! Hereâ€™s our guest knocking out the old mans deer! 
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Keepinitreel84

Sounds like the bucks are really starting to move around. Canâ€™t wait to what hits the ground next! 

On another note... that deer meat looks mouth watering! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

looks awesome!! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## WillieT

Thereâ€™s nothing better than fried backstrap and gravy. Man I wish I had some for breakfast. Looks like a good time was had by all. Today may be the day for the big ones.


----------



## broadonrod

Keepinitreel84 said:


> Sounds like the bucks are really starting to move around. Canâ€™t wait to what hits the ground next!
> 
> On another note... that deer meat looks mouth watering!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 starting to see quite a few new ones. Itâ€™s turning on here finally.



Midlandtxhunter said:


> looks awesome!! Good luck tomorrow


Thanks! 


WillieT said:


> Thereâ€™s nothing better than fried backstrap and gravy. Man I wish I had some for breakfast. Looks like a good time was had by all. Today may be the day for the big ones.


The old mans deer meet is hard to beat. One of our guest hunters today is here hunting with us and bought the trip at the EveryDay Heroes Veterans auction/benefit last year. Very kind of him supporting the veterans and Iâ€™m hoping to get him a good one this evening. Bucks are moving in now.

We are still after a couple of other bucks this evening as well. Joe is guiding one of our guest hunters looking for a really big deer. Iâ€™m sure hoping it works out. 
Deer are moving in and out... we had 6 bucks here when I started typing and all of them just left with one doe. A new buck is waking in now! Heâ€™s the best Iâ€™ve seen so far this eveing. 
We are under ground and these bucks are in close! Iâ€™ll try and get a few pictures to post.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

This is going to be a cool buck one day. He has already broken off his double main beam and a teeener tine. 
Several bucks starting to show. They are all interested in the does right now.


----------



## ethic1

Hoss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> This is going to be a cool buck one day. He has already broken off his double main beam and a teeener tine.
> Several bucks starting to show. They are all interested in the does right now.


Nice, keep them pictures a coming!!!

John


----------



## Keepinitreel84

broadonrod said:


> This is going to be a cool buck one day. He has already broken off his double main beam and a teeener tine.
> 
> Several bucks starting to show. They are all interested in the does right now.


He is a toad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks me for the replies. 
We are moving to different stands with our hunters in the morning. With the rut kicking off the deer are moving around so we are moving too. Our 2 guest hunters have been after a couple of monsters that just wonâ€™t cooperate. We are going to try and find them a couple of different bucks on the other end of the ranch. They only have in the morning to get their deer and Iâ€™m hoping it happens. They have been hunting hard and we are seeing deer just not the right ones. We were hunting one buck in the family pasture we figured would make 180 -183 the other was a mid 160s buck. They just disappeared about the time our guest hunters got here. Off to the next ones... fingers crossed it works out in the am. 
Thanks again for the post everyone.


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Thanks me for the replies.
> We are moving to different stands with our hunters in the morning. With the rut kicking off the deer are moving around so we are moving too. Our 2 guest hunters have been after a couple of monsters that just wonâ€™t cooperate. We are going to try and find them a couple of different bucks on the other end of the ranch. They only have in the morning to get their deer and Iâ€™m hoping it happens. They have been hunting hard and we are seeing deer just not the right ones. We were hunting one buck in the family pasture we figured would make 180 -183 the other was a mid 160s buck. They just disappeared about the time our guest hunters got here. Off to the next ones... fingers crossed it works out in the am.
> Thanks again for the post everyone.


I bet the fighting action down there is unbelievable ,sure u get a lot of cool videos. Have you ever rattled in few before? Good luck too our hunters especially the veteran and tell thanks for his service we are very grateful.


----------



## WillieT

Get um.


----------



## broadonrod

lep1979 said:


> I bet the fighting action down there is unbelievable ,sure u get a lot of cool videos. Have you ever rattled in few before? Good luck too our hunters especially the veteran and tell thanks for his service we are very grateful.


We do see a lot of fights. They are starting to really get after it now. 
Iâ€™ll try and get some time to post a few fight videos from the camp TV this week.



WillieT said:


> Get um.


Well our hunters didnâ€™t get a shot. We will be bringing them back if we canâ€™t talk them into stretching it out one more day. They already put in one extra. Hunting has been good just didnâ€™t see the right bucks. The mature bucks are penned up with does and not coming into feed very well right now. When we have seen them they are with the does in and out. 
We have another management hunter coming in for the eveing hunt and Laura is coming back Sunday to hunt again. I may try and hunt a couple days for the old buck I saw earlier in the season. Iâ€™ve been enjoying the season more than ever hunting with friends and family but I figure itâ€™s time I started looking for one my self since everyone else has go their deer except Monica and she will be back soon. I know she has 2 giants on her list but she wonâ€™t let me set at her stand lol.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> .
> 
> Iâ€™ve been enjoying the season more than ever hunting with friends and family but I figure itâ€™s time I started looking for one my self since everyone else has go their deer except Monica and she will be back soon. I know she has 2 giants on her list but she wonâ€™t let me set at her stand lol.


Smart Woman!
Donâ€™t blame her!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

Haven't been on the website in quite a while. So what a pleasure to get to read 3+ months of reports/pictures in one morning. Wow, what a great place and fantastic deer. Can't wait to see the progress of the new place over the next 5 years. Great job as always Brett. You and the other member of the Holden lease have sure proven again that yau'll are leading experts on how to manage a lease !! Congrats on the great work and beautiful trophies !


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> We do see a lot of fights. They are starting to really get after it now.
> Iâ€™ll try and get some time to post a few fight videos from the camp TV this week.
> 
> Well our hunters didnâ€™t get a shot. We will be bringing them back if we canâ€™t talk them into stretching it out one more day. They already put in one extra. Hunting has been good just didnâ€™t see the right bucks. The mature bucks are penned up with does and not coming into feed very well right now. When we have seen them they are with the does in and out.
> We have another management hunter coming in for the eveing hunt and Laura is coming back Sunday to hunt again. I may try and hunt a couple days for the old buck I saw earlier in the season. Iâ€™ve been enjoying the season more than ever hunting with friends and family but I figure itâ€™s time I started looking for one my self since everyone else has go their deer except Monica and she will be back soon. I know she has 2 giants on her list but she wonâ€™t let me set at her stand lol.


Good luck, hope you get a monster knocked down!!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Smart Woman!
> Donâ€™t blame her!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sheâ€™s got some studs! Iâ€™m going to have to sneak over there while sheâ€™s in town ðŸ˜‚



Midlandtxhunter said:


> Good luck, hope you get a monster knocked down!!


In the stands. At least the ones still standing. Winds are blowing a true 30-50 mph. Power lines down, protein feeders blown over, blinds rolled, wellhouse blown over broken main water line. Itâ€™s crazy here.
But.... we are in the stands lol without hunters. We will see ðŸ™ˆ



Brian P. said:


> Haven't been on the website in quite a while. So what a pleasure to get to read 3+ months of reports/pictures in one morning. Wow, what a great place and fantastic deer. Can't wait to see the progress of the new place over the next 5 years. Great job as always Brett. You and the other member of the Holden lease have sure proven again that yau'll are leading experts on how to manage a lease !! Congrats on the great work and beautiful trophies !


Thank you very much for the kind words. Glad to see your back on 2cool! 
Iâ€™m looking forward to building up the new ranch. The little bit of progress we have made has been fun. We are already experimenting with some things over there. Iâ€™m super excited. We are going to start cleaning up the herd pretty hard around Christmas break when the kiddos get back down here.
Thanks again for the kind reply!
Brett


----------



## awesum

If it was that windy at the lease when I was there I used to use that time to catch up on beer drinking :cheers:


----------



## bowmansdad

My wife is in Uvalde with the grand babies and house hunting, she said it was blowing like crazy until 5:00pm or so.. Good luck!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Boy that wind is bad and that sounds like a lot of work ahead of you fixing everything that is broken or blown over. Hopefully your luck will change soon and you down a big old good one or a good old big one. Thanks again for posting so often and keeping us entertained. I'm looking forward to seeing what you and Monica decide is worthy enough to be harvested. I know she is really passionate about harvesting old deer. Good luck once again.


----------



## Lauraklewis

Brett sure hope the wind stops by Sunday! And so sorry for it now for the hunters! Pray for it to die down and see some good deer pics!!!! Dead or alive,lol


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> If it was that windy at the lease when I was there I used to use that time to catch up on beer drinking :cheers:


Yes!!!ðŸ˜Š



bowmansdad said:


> My wife is in Uvalde with the grand babies and house hunting, she said it was blowing like crazy until 5:00pm or so.. Good luck!


It was pretty insane again today. 
Multiple feeders down, one blind in the pond, several powerlines down. 
Itâ€™s been a mess! 


Big Guns 1971 said:


> Boy that wind is bad and that sounds like a lot of work ahead of you fixing everything that is broken or blown over. Hopefully your luck will change soon and you down a big old good one or a good old big one. Thanks again for posting so often and keeping us entertained. I'm looking forward to seeing what you and Monica decide is worthy enough to be harvested. I know she is really passionate about harvesting old deer. Good luck once again.


I canâ€™t wait to see what Monica ends up with my self. 
Jimbo and I are guiding hunts this evening. My dad is out scouting and trying to get video of one of our best Bucks in the ranch. 
Wesley and I are off to a great start we have seen 5 bucks already and the first 3 out of 5 have droptines. All of those bucks have come and gone with does but itâ€™s staring out to be an exciting eveing. The wind is still blowing 20 gusting to 30 mph. Hopefully we find an old shooter this evening!

Thanks for the replies fellas! Iâ€™ll try and post pics if these bucks move back in. No real monsters yet but itâ€™s looking promising.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word Jonathon nailed the buck that we lost last week. Roy Hindes tracked him 1400 yards after a high bow shot. Jonathon has been persistent in sitting the buck out hoping he would return and sure enough it all came together.
We are headed to help him load up his buck. Pictures coming in a bit.


----------



## bowmansdad

Thatâ€™s great news, canâ€™t wait to see the pics!


----------



## ethic1

Great news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Managment Buck- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks again fellas! 
Jonathan is still grinning ear to ear! 
What a hunt and what a story. After losing the buck a couple weeks ago with his bow jonathanâ€™s persistence paid off! 
Here is his beautiful old 12 point. 
Congratulations Jonathon on your best buck ever and I couldnâ€™t be more happy for you!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Great job guys and way to stick with it
Congrats


----------



## ethic1

What a hoss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Congrats Jonathan, always pays off to keep after'em.

Congrats!!!


John


----------



## bps3040

Congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again fellas!
> 
> Jonathan is still grinning ear to ear!
> 
> What a hunt and what a story. After losing the buck a couple weeks ago with his bow jonathanâ€™s persistence paid off!
> 
> Here is his beautiful old 12 point.
> 
> Congratulations Jonathon on your best buck ever and I couldnâ€™t be more happy for you!


Awesome buck congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a stud. Glad everything worked out for Jonathan and he got the buck he was after.


----------



## BrushChaser

Great buck Jonathan


----------



## broadonrod

Jonathon says thank for all the replies. Heâ€™s having trouble logging on. Thatâ€™s one happy young man! 
Look at the size of the head on this old buck! 

Also I mentioned in a post earlier in the thread about infection and it causing the testicles to swell. The bow shot from 2 weeks ago had caused major infection in this Buck. This buck is showing the exact symptoms of what I was explaining. 
I just under 2 weeks they have doubled in size.


----------



## finz

Sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Jonathan, what a super buck!


----------



## jtburf

This infection deal is strange, any thoughts on culturing it?

John


----------



## Keepinitreel84

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again fellas!
> 
> Jonathan is still grinning ear to ear!
> 
> What a hunt and what a story. After losing the buck a couple weeks ago with his bow jonathanâ€™s persistence paid off!
> 
> Here is his beautiful old 12 point.
> 
> Congratulations Jonathon on your best buck ever and I couldnâ€™t be more happy for you!


Such an awesome story to go with that amazing buck! Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies. We are back in the stands again. Leo is with his grandson hunting a wide 6 point. 
We are after several more management bucks this evening. Off to a slow start for me and my hunter this afternoon. Our first buck is just now walking in. The hunt got to busy for me to post pictures yesterday eveing. We had around 25 bucks show up all chasing does. Iâ€™ll post some pictures if we end up seeing any nice ones this evening. 
John we didnâ€™t keep anything from that buck to be tested Iâ€™ve seen that exact thing happen a few times over the years. 
Two more young bucks and 4 does coming in. Itâ€™s starting to pick up.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

3 maybe 4 bucks down this eveing! 
Wesley just shot one hunting with me and I think 2-3 more have been shot. 
Hereâ€™s a nice one on a doe. He already broke a tine but still a cool buck. We call this buck â€œ86â€ he got his name from being a typical 8x6.


----------



## broadonrod

Time to go find Wesleyâ€™s buck... ðŸ˜Š


----------



## ethic1

Any luck finding him???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Managment Buck Hunts- Holden Roofing Pasture Deer Lease*



ethic1 said:


> Any luck finding him???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. It turned on later in the evening and we are still slowly pushing to our goal. 
Here is our hunters bucks from the evening. 
These photos are of our Holden Roofing representatives from our Dallas, Austin, SanAntonio and Houston offices. 
What a great evening here on the ranch!


----------



## WillieT

Those are some really nice old bucks. Congrats to all the hunters.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Those are some really nice old bucks. Congrats to all the hunters.


Thanks! We are getting as many as we can as fast as we can out if the herd this year. The younger generation of deer we are seeing this year has exceeded our expectations. Our hunters videoed 2- 200s yesterday that are on the no shoot list this year. I never dreamed the ranch would get to this point. We are working hard on taking it to the next level. Our management hunters are leaving now and new ones heading in. Iâ€™m excited about getting these bucks out and giving the monsters some room.


----------



## broadonrod

Laura and I are back to looking for a buck this eveing. Our first buck just walked in. I really like this young buck a lot. He has great tines, beams and spread for a 2 year old. 
Joe just got back to the ranch and is hunting the buck he has been after all season. My dad, Jimbo and Lauraâ€™s husband Jason are all in different blinds scouting. Hopefully it comes together this evening for Joe and Laura.


----------



## ethic1

Someone needs to put a 200+ on the board!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Congrats to all the Hunters.

Nice to see a dawg was finally popped!!!

Good looking mess of bucks...

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



ethic1 said:


> Someone needs to put a 200+ on the board!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree .. Monica will be back soon and the odds are pretty strong a buck well in the 200s will hit the ground. Iâ€™m beyond excited about the Bucks we are passing and letting spread their genetics this year. I still havenâ€™t buckled down on anything and have enjoyed the season with our group of hunters more than any season I can remember. Getting to watch these bucks and see them grow over the years is what I look forward to more than the kill. Getting to see our lease members take the buck of a lifetime is really cool! Watching our management hunters and youth hunters come in and take these deer is always lots of fun. This eveing Iâ€™m guiding one of our hunters and letting one of our guides scout and the other hunt a big deer for himself. I really enjoy being here and watching more than killing my self. The bucks on our lease are bigger than we have ever seen this year overall. We have really focused on taking the oldest trophy bucks on the ranch this year that have shown good progress and leaving our biggest bucks to breed. 
I do really wish we had more deer taken off so far for the year but we are still plugging away at it slowly.

Here is a picture of a beautiful buck on a doe doing his business yesterday. 
I hope he makes his way around that portion of the pasture for another month or 2 and just keeps on keeping on. We took zero does off of this 1500 acre area this season so he and the other local monster in that area we are watching have plenty of does to go round. 
Double Down Deer Feed has done its job for us again this season. This buck is a good example of what we are seeing in our year round feed program.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feeds Cactus Flat Ranch*



jtburf said:


> Congrats to all the Hunters.
> 
> Nice to see a dawg was finally popped!!!
> 
> Good looking mess of bucks...
> 
> John


Thanks John! 
We are back in the stands on the lease this evening but I got to spend the day driving around with my dad looking at rutting bucks at the Cactus Flat Ranch. That was a blast. I dropped him off at an old Indian Camp he found a couple weeks ago and he cleaned up. He found all of this in 45 minutes. My entire family love to hunt arrowheads but it is one of my dads number one passions. I knew there were quite a bit of Indian Artifacts on the new ranch when I bought it but it looks like it is covered. Heâ€™s really enjoying that! ðŸ˜Š
We did also see a beautiful 175 mainframe 12 Point with a 3â€ kicker on a doe there this afternoon at 10 yards. That was cool too. 
Now we just need to find Laura a buck this eveing. 
The bucks are rutting pretty hard and we have â€œ0â€ deer in front of us yet this eveing. 
Hopefully it turns on soon! 
Here are some of the arrowheads my dad found at the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John!
> We are back in the stands on the lease this evening but I got to spend the day driving around with my dad looking at rutting bucks at the Cactus Flat Ranch. That was a blast. I dropped him off at an old Indian Camp he found a couple weeks ago and he cleaned up. He found all of this in 45 minutes. My entire family love to hunt arrowheads but it is one of my dads number one passions. I knew there were quite a bit of Indian Artifacts on the new ranch when I bought it but it looks like it is covered. Heâ€™s really enjoying that! ðŸ˜Š
> We did also see a beautiful 175 mainframe 12 Point with a 3â€ kicker on a doe there this afternoon at 10 yards. That was cool too.
> Now we just need to find Laura a buck this eveing.
> The bucks are rutting pretty hard and we have â€œ0â€ deer in front of us yet this eveing.
> Hopefully it turns on soon!
> Here are some of the arrowheads my dad found at the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today.


Bet your dad was stoked to find those!!! Im happy he gets to do that still.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> I agree .. Monica will be back soon and the odds are pretty strong a buck well in the 200s will hit the ground. Iâ€™m beyond excited about the Bucks we are passing and letting spread their genetics this year. I still havenâ€™t buckled down on anything and have enjoyed the season with our group of hunters more than any season I can remember. Getting to watch these bucks and see them grow over the years is what I look forward to more than the kill. Getting to see our lease members take the buck of a lifetime is really cool! Watching our management hunters and youth hunters come in and take these deer is always lots of fun. This eveing Iâ€™m guiding one of our hunters and letting one of our guides scout and the other hunt a big deer for himself. I really enjoy being here and watching more than killing my self. The bucks on our lease are bigger than we have ever seen this year overall. We have really focused on taking the oldest trophy bucks on the ranch this year that have shown good progress and leaving our biggest bucks to breed.
> I do really wish we had more deer taken off so far for the year but we are still plugging away at it slowly.
> 
> Here is a picture of a beautiful buck on a doe doing his business yesterday.
> I hope he makes his way around that portion of the pasture for another month or 2 and just keeps on keeping on. We took zero does off of this 1500 acre area this season so he and the other local monster in that area we are watching have plenty of does to go round.
> Double Down Deer Feed has done its job for us again this season. This buck is a good example of what we are seeing in our year round feed program.


What a giant!!!! Im excited to see what comes next year, and so on!!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Iâ€™m glad your dad is at the ranch having a great time, is he still hunting or giving them a break? Good luck to all, canâ€™t wait to see what shows up.


----------



## Keepinitreel84

broadonrod said:


> I agree .. Monica will be back soon and the odds are pretty strong a buck well in the 200s will hit the ground. Iâ€™m beyond excited about the Bucks we are passing and letting spread their genetics this year. I still havenâ€™t buckled down on anything and have enjoyed the season with our group of hunters more than any season I can remember. Getting to watch these bucks and see them grow over the years is what I look forward to more than the kill. Getting to see our lease members take the buck of a lifetime is really cool! Watching our management hunters and youth hunters come in and take these deer is always lots of fun. This eveing Iâ€™m guiding one of our hunters and letting one of our guides scout and the other hunt a big deer for himself. I really enjoy being here and watching more than killing my self. The bucks on our lease are bigger than we have ever seen this year overall. We have really focused on taking the oldest trophy bucks on the ranch this year that have shown good progress and leaving our biggest bucks to breed.
> 
> I do really wish we had more deer taken off so far for the year but we are still plugging away at it slowly.
> 
> Here is a picture of a beautiful buck on a doe doing his business yesterday.
> 
> I hope he makes his way around that portion of the pasture for another month or 2 and just keeps on keeping on. We took zero does off of this 1500 acre area this season so he and the other local monster in that area we are watching have plenty of does to go round.
> 
> Double Down Deer Feed has done its job for us again this season. This buck is a good example of what we are seeing in our year round feed program.


Wow! He is something else. Canâ€™t wait to see what hits the ground for you and Monica this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Iâ€™m glad your dad is at the ranch having a great time, is he still hunting or giving them a break? Good luck to all, canâ€™t wait to see what shows up.


Thanks for the replies fellas. 
My dad is still hunting. 
Heâ€™s looking for a 200 we watched last year on the family pasture. Heâ€™s in the stand now. 
Iâ€™m in the stand with Laura, we have some nice bucks out front but no shooters yet. I love seeing Bucks in this shape during the rut. Nutrition matters . Bucks are running in and out a lot. 
We have a hot doe in the area and still have time.


----------



## WillieT

Precious moments and building memories with your dad. Hope something hits the ground.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas.
> My dad is still hunting.
> Heâ€™s looking for a 200 we watched last year on the family pasture. Heâ€™s in the stand now.
> Iâ€™m in the stand with Laura, we have some nice bucks out front but no shooters yet. I love seeing Bucks in this shape during the rut. Nutrition matters . Bucks are running in and out a lot.
> We have a hot doe in the area and still have time.


That really neat on the points and heads. That is a good looking young buck right there. Keep the pics coming!!

John


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John!
> We are back in the stands on the lease this evening but I got to spend the day driving around with my dad looking at rutting bucks at the Cactus Flat Ranch. That was a blast. I dropped him off at an old Indian Camp he found a couple weeks ago and he cleaned up. He found all of this in 45 minutes. My entire family love to hunt arrowheads but it is one of my dads number one passions. I knew there were quite a bit of Indian Artifacts on the new ranch when I bought it but it looks like it is covered. Heâ€™s really enjoying that! ðŸ˜Š
> We did also see a beautiful 175 mainframe 12 Point with a 3â€ kicker on a doe there this afternoon at 10 yards. That was cool too.
> Now we just need to find Laura a buck this eveing.
> The bucks are rutting pretty hard and we have â€œ0â€ deer in front of us yet this eveing.
> Hopefully it turns on soon!
> Here are some of the arrowheads my dad found at the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today.


That's awesome with your new ranch and your dad rocks. Can he come my ranch in rocksprings to help find just one arrowhead ? Its hard to find them when its nothing but rocks everywhere lol. Tell Laura , Lance said good luck and remind her i ask her to get me one your awesome DD hats.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Precious moments and building memories with your dad. Hope something hits the ground.


Thanks! Heâ€™s really enjoying that place.



jtburf said:


> That really neat on the points and heads. That is a good looking young buck right there. Keep the pics coming!!
> 
> John


 Thanks John...



lep1979 said:


> That's awesome with your new ranch and your dad rocks. Can he come my ranch in rocksprings to help find just one arrowhead ? Its hard to find them when its nothing but rocks everywhere lol. Tell Laura , Lance said good luck and remind her i ask her to get me one your awesome DD hats.


Laura has your hats in the truck. What size shirt you need? 
Also she had a shooter in front of her this morning but an oilfield truck kinda put the screws to that. He was the smallest of the 4 we had on her hit list at that stand but a cool buck nonetheless. She is still sitting it out to see if the buck comes back in... it is a foggy morning and he was with a doe. 
On the other hand Iâ€™ll bet the old man would leave now to go find arrowheads with you lol!

Thanks for the replies everybody hopefully Lauraâ€™s deer comes back in this morning if not we will be there again this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Laura fixing to smack her buck. 
Oilfield truck fixed that ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Ace In The Hole

Man, Hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Heâ€™s really enjoying that place.
> 
> Thanks John...
> 
> Laura has your hats in the truck. What size shirt you need?
> Also she had a shooter in front of her this morning but an oilfield truck kinda put the screws to that. He was the smallest of the 4 we had on her hit list at that stand but a cool buck nonetheless. She is still sitting it out to see if the buck comes back in... it is a foggy morning and he was with a doe.
> On the other hand Iâ€™ll bet the old man would leave now to go find arrowheads with you lol!
> 
> Thanks for the replies everybody hopefully Lauraâ€™s deer comes back in this morning if not we will be there again this evening.


Hopefully it works out well for her and i guess its foggy all over Texas. Its still bad foggy here in Houston. If you want give me a shirt to that's really awesome of you and hope next year there is double down in rocksprings. A size large would do just fine. If you cant get your brand in rocksprings i will start going to Del Rio feed supply since i think they carry it?


----------



## lep1979

broadonrod said:


> Laura fixing to smack her buck.
> Oilfield truck fixed that ðŸ˜¡


Was that the impressive tall rack 9 point you posted earlier in the year? If so that's a stud i hope she gets him.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Id be a little hesitant driving a truck around a hunting lease in the dense fog.


----------



## Keepinitreel84

broadonrod said:


> Laura fixing to smack her buck.
> 
> Oilfield truck fixed that


Damnit! He looks like a nice one too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Ace In The Hole said:


> Man, Hate it when that happens!!!


Itâ€™s happened more this year than ever. I talked with the oilfield guy and he said they are changing their morning schedule. Out of hand this year. 


lep1979 said:


> Hopefully it works out well for her and i guess its foggy all over Texas. Its still bad foggy here in Houston. If you want give me a shirt to that's really awesome of you and hope next year there is double down in rocksprings. A size large would do just fine. If you cant get your brand in rocksprings i will start going to Del Rio feed supply since i think they carry it?


Iâ€™ll work on getting Double Down to Rocksprings for sure. Laura will have you a full DD package when she sees you. 
That is a big 9 with a split browtine making him a 10. Heâ€™s a cool buck. Heâ€™s got a cool South Texas frame imo. We are in the blind now awaiting a monster ðŸ˜‰. 


saltwatersensations said:


> Id be a little hesitant driving a truck around a hunting lease in the dense fog.


 I think the oilfield guts are very lucky to have our class of hunters here. Safety first for sure.



Keepinitreel84 said:


> Damnit! He looks like a nice one too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heâ€™s a beautiful deer. Out of the 4 regulars we have on the list at this stand we are hunting with Laura he scores the least but is probably the best looking buck imo. Hopefully one or all of them show up this evening. Or a big old new buck would be cool. We are seeing new deer we donâ€™t recognize every day.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Couple of nice bucks pushing does. Still lots of time this evening. No shooters yet. Laura is ready just need the old bucks to show.


----------



## KevinA

Brett

on our pasture there is strict rule during season that no workers on pasture until 9:00 AM and have to be off by 4:00 PM.. it has worked most of the time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brett, I am interested in finding out if you personally get one this year as great as last year's buck was. The bar is set very high. :cheers:


----------



## awesum

KevinA said:


> Brett on our pasture there is strict rule during season that no workers on pasture until 9:00 AM and have to be off by 4:00 PM.. it has worked most of the time.


On my small property the city of Corpus Christi and the power people used to have access to a water well that was flowing into the Nueces river under contract. I had to post a sign on the gate "Deer hunting in progress! Enter only between 10 AM and 3 PM".

They were compliant


----------



## broadonrod

KevinA said:


> Brett
> 
> on our pasture there is strict rule during season that no workers on pasture until 9:00 AM and have to be off by 4:00 PM.. it has worked most of the time.


It used to be like that here. It seems like there is a lack of Managment here compared to years past. Iâ€™m working on it patiently. ðŸ¤¨
Itâ€™s pretty much time for a call to the ranch owners.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Brett, I am interested in finding out if you personally get one this year as great as last year's buck was. The bar is set very high. :cheers:


I have seen a few that would too the buck I took last year. I saw one a few days ago but Iâ€™m giving him another year. Iâ€™ve got 7 now on the no shoot list that I feel sure are bigger than last years buck. All lease members have taken their trophies except me and Monica. I do have a buck Iâ€™m looking for I saw Back in bow season. I may go look for him this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> On my small property the city of Corpus Christi and the power people used to have access to a water well that was flowing into the Nueces river under contract. I had to post a sign on the gate "Deer hunting in progress! Enter only between 10 AM and 3 PM".
> 
> They were compliant


I wish that would work here.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Couple of nice bucks pushing does. Still lots of time this evening. No shooters yet. Laura is ready just need the old bucks to show.


I believe I know that first buck.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I believe I know that first buck.


ðŸ˜‰ good eye Baker!


----------



## broadonrod

Well I am in one of my bow blind by my self this evening. 
Wind is in my face, there are 2 possible shooters I know of here. One I believe is well in the 200s and very old. The other Iâ€™m not sure about but he is approximately 28â€ wide with a 8-10â€ droptine. Iâ€™ve only seen him at dark/30 so I donâ€™t know much about that deer other than he looked BIG. Iâ€™m going to give it a whirl this evening and see if I canâ€™t fling an arrow. Itâ€™s finally my turn ðŸ˜Š. 
I havenâ€™t put much effort into hunting my self this season but have enjoyed the season more than ever hunting with family, friends and all of our guest. 
Joe is also in the blind hunting a big deer he has been after all season between guiding hunts. Today is his Birthday so I sure hope he finds the old monster buck he has been after. 
Im ready! First coyote walking by now ðŸ¤¨
They donâ€™t see you in the Blind Turtle Bow Blinds!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Nice young 10 just walked in. Now he is at a frozen stare behind me..... ðŸ˜¬
Something is coming just canâ€™t see it yet .


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well I am in one of my bow blind by my self this evening.
> Wind is in my face, there are 2 possible shooters I know of here. One I believe is well in the 200s and very old. The other Iâ€™m not sure about but he is approximately 28â€ wide with a 8-10â€ droptine. Iâ€™ve only seen him at dark/30 so I donâ€™t know much about that deer other than he looked BIG. Iâ€™m going to give it a whirl this evening and see if I canâ€™t fling an arrow. Itâ€™s finally my turn ðŸ˜Š.
> I havenâ€™t put much effort into hunting my self this season but have enjoyed the season more than ever hunting with family, friends and all of our guest.
> Joe is also in the blind hunting a big deer he has been after all season between guiding hunts. Today is his Birthday so I sure hope he finds the old monster buck he has been after.
> Im ready! First coyote walking by now ðŸ¤¨
> They donâ€™t see you in the Blind Turtle Bow Blinds!


Good luck Brett!!! Happy Birthday Joe, hope you let one fly!!


----------



## ethic1

Heck yes!!!! Getem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Good luck Brett!!! Happy Birthday Joe, hope you let one fly!!





ethic1 said:


> Heck yes!!!! Getem!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the culprit that snuck in behind me. 
2 more bucks making their way in now.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Here is the culprit that snuck in behind me.
> 2 more bucks making their way in now.


Holy G2 batman!!!!

John


----------



## n5

sure be nice to be able and purchase double down in Tilden---


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Holy G2 batman!!!!
> 
> John


 He should end up being a cool buck. Time will tell. No big deer showed up for me this eve. Still a fun hunt. I was waiting .



blackland said:


> sure be nice to be able and purchase double down in Tilden---


Had one dealer in Tilden. He took 2 truck loads of feed, sold it and we never got paid ðŸ™ˆ. 
We talked with another store there but never heard back from them. If you have a store you deal with there have them email me personally. We are feeding several ranches in that area. Iâ€™ll get your store hooked up if they want to be a dealer. We are adding 7 more dealers in January but donâ€™t think Tilden is in the list yet. It would be a hot location. 
[email protected]
Thanks Brett


----------



## Bukkskin

Great looking deer as usual, Bret.
Congrats to all the hunters.


----------



## willydavenport

That all sounds about right for Tilden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPIJeff

Any leads on a bulk dealer close to Dripping Springs?


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*



Bukkskin said:


> Great looking deer as usual, Bret.
> Congrats to all the hunters.


Thanks 


willydavenport said:


> That all sounds about right for Tilden.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m sure we will get something going there.



SPIJeff said:


> Any leads on a bulk dealer close to Dripping Springs?


Right now we can deliver it from the mill in bulk.
Give me a shout at [email protected] 
Thanks Brett Holden

Here is a screen shot of a cool main frame 12 that has a bunch of extras. This buck has some crazy potential imo. I wish all of our up and coming bucks had this going on. 
I will get some clear pictures of him posted once I get them loaded on my computer. I really like this buck a lot. Canâ€™t really see it in these pictures but heâ€™s got or had 20 points all together. He broke off a couple last week.


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^^^^Buck^^^^^^^^^^


Really good looking buck right there brother!!


John


----------



## ethic1

Hoss!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

Just curious and no malice intended. Are you concerned about this site going down the tubes with all of the issues it is having? Not sure I would want to pay $$ to be a sponsor when people cannot log in and have security problems. The traffic on the entire site and your thread are way down -


----------



## broadonrod

Letitbe said:


> Just curious and no malice intended. Are you concerned about this site going down the tubes with all of the issues it is having? Not sure I would want to pay $$ to be a sponsor when people cannot log in and have security problems. The traffic on the entire site and your thread are way down -


I have had a lot if trouble logging in my self. 
Yesterday I logged in under 3 different peoples user name ðŸ˜¬. 
Only 2 people on our lease have been able to log in. Donâ€™t know whatâ€™s going on.
I just do this thread for fun so no big deal. Double Down Deer Feed Facebook is where we share the most. I hope 2cool stays going but hardly anyone I know can get joined up. Iâ€™ll keep it going as long as it works.


----------



## tshort

Ohhhh Myyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## ethic1

Holy cow what a deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

My goodness what a deer. Love the wide ones, and the tall ones, and the heavy ones, and the ones with lots of trash. Like em all, but that one is very impressive due to his width. Is he on the hit list?


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



tshort said:


> Ohhhh Myyyyyy!!!!!!!





ethic1 said:


> Holy cow what a deer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WillieT said:


> My goodness what a deer. Love the wide ones, and the tall ones, and the heavy ones, and the ones with lots of trash. Like em all, but that one is very impressive due to his width. Is he on the hit list?


Thanks for the replies. Heâ€™s not on the list to take this year. He rutted very hard last year and again this season heâ€™s been running them down. He did much better than I expected this year do to how hard he rutted last season. He was pretty beat up by the end of last year. 
I hope he meats up with a lot og does. I like the wide ones my self. 
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Fishin4tails

broadonrod said:


> I have had a lot if trouble logging in my self.
> 
> Yesterday I logged in under 3 different peoples user name .
> 
> Only 2 people on our lease have been able to log in. Donâ€™t know whatâ€™s going on.
> 
> I just do this thread for fun so no big deal. Double Down Deer Feed Facebook is where we share the most. I hope 2cool stays going but hardly anyone I know can get joined up. Iâ€™ll keep it going as long as it works.


I hope you are able to keep logging in and updating this thread. I love following it every year and seeing all the deer and wildlife, and would hate to lose that as I don't do Facebook.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Fishin4tails said:


> I hope you are able to keep logging in and updating this thread. I love following it every year and seeing all the deer and wildlife, and would hate to lose that as I don't do Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks... I hope they do something here to fix all the issues. 
Lots of people canâ€™t log in or figure out how to get registered.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Which buck do you like more? 
Wide or more points? 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Which buck do you like more?
> Wide or more points?
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Iâ€™ll take wide every time!


----------



## S-3 ranch

High and tight and mass


----------



## WillieT

I want boff of em. That would be a very hard decision for me. Both are deer of a lifetime.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Which ever one you tell me to shoot 
I would be happy with
Very much 
A lot 
I mean 
A LOT 
Keep em coming 
Thanks Brett


----------



## gary.curlin

broadonrod said:


> Which buck do you like more?
> 
> Wide or more points?
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Either or both. But I really like both together like a certain someone shot last year. 
Now, go get another one.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

bowmansdad said:


> Iâ€™ll take wide every time!


Me too! :cheers:


----------



## Rafter3

Both giants, I guess I would go with 30 pointer.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Wide-- it isn't even a question!


----------



## davis300

Great looking bucks!! Wide for me 100% of the time.

Thank you for updating this awesome thread regularly Sir!


----------



## jtburf

I will take WideGlide and you choot Mr. 30 !!!


John


----------



## Folsetth

wide for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wide without a doubt....
Not even a thought......



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishdaze

I would take the wide one!


----------



## Overboard

broadonrod said:


> Which buck do you like more?
> Wide or more points?
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


points for sure! #character


----------



## redville

Mass,points.forks,kickers


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Hope you get one soon. Good luck Brett.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks a lot for all the replies! 
I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas. 
Iâ€™ll be headed back to the ranch tomorrow night or Tuesday. 
Iâ€™m going to have some cool stuff to post between now and the end of February. 
I have a team of 3 professional trappers coming in 2 hit the coyotes and bobcats. Two are from Kansas and another well known coyote trapper from Canada. They will be staying with us trapping 7 days a week for 2 months. 
Iâ€™m going to have them hit our Holden Pasture Deer Lease and my new Cactus Flat Ranch as well. I have talked to neighbors on both sides of the Cactus Flat ranch and we are planning on cleaning up there places as well. 
Our predators have gotten out of control on the Holden Pasture. 
We are fixing to work on that in a big way running as many as 300 sets 7 days a week daylight to dark. 
This group of trappers donâ€™t play around. They are very well known for what they do and Iâ€™m super excited to have them headed our way! 
We are trying to take our deer to the next level and this should be a big piece of the puzzle. This should be interesting.

Again Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks again! Brett


----------



## el trout

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## finz

Awesome!! 
Merry Christmas to you all as well!!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Brett, you should start a live trapping thread for the trappers, that would be awesome, merry Christmas to all by the way


----------



## az2323

*.*

Outstanding...Merry Christmas!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks a lot for all the replies!
> I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.
> Iâ€™ll be headed back to the ranch tomorrow night or Tuesday.
> Iâ€™m going to have some cool stuff to post between now and the end of February.
> I have a team of 3 professional trappers coming in 2 hit the coyotes and bobcats. Two are from Kansas and another well known coyote trapper from Canada. They will be staying with us trapping 7 days a week for 2 months.
> Iâ€™m going to have them hit our Holden Pasture Deer Lease and my new Cactus Flat Ranch as well. I have talked to neighbors on both sides of the Cactus Flat ranch and we are planning on cleaning up there places as well.
> Our predators have gotten out of control on the Holden Pasture.
> We are fixing to work on that in a big way running as many as 300 sets 7 days a week daylight to dark.
> This group of trappers donâ€™t play around. They are very well known for what they do and Iâ€™m super excited to have them headed our way!
> We are trying to take our deer to the next level and this should be a big piece of the puzzle. This should be interesting.
> 
> Again Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks again! Brett


Would love to see this up close and personal. I hate Yotes!!!!

JOhn


----------



## Rafter3

Merry Christmas all!!!!!!


----------



## sea sick

broadonrod said:


> Thanks a lot for all the replies!
> I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.
> Iâ€™ll be headed back to the ranch tomorrow night or Tuesday.
> Iâ€™m going to have some cool stuff to post between now and the end of February.
> I have a team of 3 professional trappers coming in 2 hit the coyotes and bobcats. Two are from Kansas and another well known coyote trapper from Canada. They will be staying with us trapping 7 days a week for 2 months.
> Iâ€™m going to have them hit our Holden Pasture Deer Lease and my new Cactus Flat Ranch as well. I have talked to neighbors on both sides of the Cactus Flat ranch and we are planning on cleaning up there places as well.
> Our predators have gotten out of control on the Holden Pasture.
> We are fixing to work on that in a big way running as many as 300 sets 7 days a week daylight to dark.
> This group of trappers donâ€™t play around. They are very well known for what they do and Iâ€™m super excited to have them headed our way!
> We are trying to take our deer to the next level and this should be a big piece of the puzzle. This should be interesting.
> 
> Again Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks again! Brett


I hunted a 20k acre spot once., Crowel, Texas.The owner had pros come and set traps out for varmints.

It's amazing the amount of animals they caught. Their knowledge was phenomenal. If they are as good as you say. After about 30 days they will be relaxing.
Good luck with that, I'm sure they will clear out the place.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Although I hadn't thought about it, I bet you have created a heaven for varmints. To seriously tackle them makes good sense. The way you are going about it is probably the best way..... truly experienced trappers.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everyone. Iâ€™ve been super busy and Iâ€™m just getting caught up. 
We have our guest Paul and his grandson Brandon huhting with us today. We met them through 2cool on another thread that was posted a couple of weeks ago. Wish us luck this evening we are going to try and get Paul his buck of a lifetime. Hopefully that comes together for him today. Iâ€™ll be hunting with Paul my self. Jimbo will be with his grandson Brandon and Joe is taking 6 of my friends and family to the Cactus Flat Ranch to shoot doe and cull bucks this afternoon. 

Monica is after a monster buck this evening! 
Trey is hunting a nice buck with his son. 
A couple of other guest are going to be scouting with video cameras from stands. 
It doesnâ€™t get much better than this. Camp full of family and friends with more on the way. 
Thanks again for all the replies! Iâ€™ll try and get some pictures posted today.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone. Iâ€™ve been super busy and Iâ€™m just getting caught up.
> We have our guest Paul and his grandson Brandon huhting with us today. We met them through 2cool on another thread that was posted a couple of weeks ago. Wish us luck this evening we are going to try and get Paul his buck of a lifetime. Hopefully that comes together for him today. Iâ€™ll be hunting with Paul my self. Jimbo will be with his grandson Brandon and Joe is taking 6 of my friends and family to the Cactus Flat Ranch to shoot doe and cull bucks this afternoon.
> 
> Monica is after a monster buck this evening!
> Trey is hunting a nice buck with his son.
> A couple of other guest are going to be scouting with video cameras from stands.
> It doesnâ€™t get much better than this. Camp full of family and friends with more on the way.
> Thanks again for all the replies! Iâ€™ll try and get some pictures posted today.


Tell Paul to Choot'em a big'un!!!!

JOhn


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck to all, shoot a big one!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

We are ready! 
Javelina are rolling in and our first 2 deer moving in now.
Change of plans... Paulâ€™s grandson Brandon said he wanted to watch his grandpa get his buck so we are all hunting together this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Couple of youngsters moving in. Both of these little fellas have great potential of becoming giants imo. Love seeing the mass and extras on these young bucks.


----------



## sundownbrown

Good luck to all the hunters from Webb county


----------



## WillieT

Hope something hits the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Good luck to all the hunters from Webb county


Thanks! Good luck to you and your group!


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Hope something hits the ground.


Paul and I saw a few nice bucks but they were not what we were looking for or they had already broken tines. Paul did 5 minutes ago shoot a little cull but just for sausage. He really doesnâ€™t count . We will be after a good one for Paul this evening. Iâ€™ll post pictures of Paulâ€™s cull buck once he gets in. We are really trying to find him a nice buck. 
On the other hand the kiddos put a hurt on the deer at the Cactus Flat Ranch yesterday evening. They ended up with 4 cull bucks and one doe. Iâ€™m trying to leave only the bucks I think will be giants over there since we are just getting started with our new place. We are wanting a clean fresh start there. Hereâ€™s a couple of pictures from last night. Hopefully we have a picture of Paul with a monster this evening.


----------



## jtburf

Nice, good to see them putting the smack down on them junk heads!!! Love Lil'mans thumb print!!!


John


----------



## Big Guns 1971

. I really can't wait to see what happens to the CFR once you do your thing. It's gonna be pretty cool to watch the transformation take place. Good hunting wishes to all.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Nice, good to see them putting the smack down on them junk heads!!! Love Lil'mans thumb print!!!
> 
> John


Thanks John! Here is Paulâ€™s cull Buck. Going to try and find him a good one this afternoon.


----------



## broadonrod

*Teaching kids how to skin and quarter deer*

Little man is becoming quite the skinner. Now heâ€™s quartering the deer as well. Heâ€™s hit about a dozen this year with Joe and Jimbo. 
No iPad for this little dude at the ranch ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease and Cactus Flat Ranch*

We are back at it. 
Monica is with little man after a big one. 
Trey and his son are still after the same old buck they have been after for several hunts. 
Jimbo is hunting culls with Shannon. 
Jonathan is hunting culls with his son and daughter. 
Iâ€™m back in the stand with Paul and his grandson trying to find a good one. Our first buck is just now walking in. 
Joe is over at the Cactus Flat Ranch filling protein feeders hunting Does with 3 of our guest. 
Hopefully a couple of the bucks cooperate this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Paul just nailed a nice big 10 point! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Canâ€™t wait to see pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Paul just nailed a nice big 10 point! ðŸ˜œ


Sweet, are they still rutting?

Post up Pic's soon, we are Jonesing over here!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Canâ€™t wait to see pics!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey! 
Iâ€™ll get them up in a bit. We are going to try and set out the evening and get Mr. Paul another one . There is a wide buck at this stand we want to take out.



jtburf said:


> Sweet, are they still rutting?
> 
> Post up Pic's soon, we are Jonesing over here!!!
> 
> John


They are rutting hard. We are on another one now! He just went in the brush! 
Hopefully he runs back out front. Paulâ€™s Grandson Brandon is in this one


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck just hit the ground ... we have 2 bucks laying thin the sendero now!


----------



## Bill C

Thanks for the updates. This thread is a lot of fun.


----------



## broadonrod

Bill C said:


> Thanks for the updates. This thread is a lot of fun.


Thanks! 
Pics coming.


----------



## WillieT

That really looks like a dirt nap.


----------



## bowmansdad

Great looking buck! Question: Is your wife going to shoot or will little man talk her out of it?:smile::biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Great looking buck! Question: Is your wife going to shoot or will little man talk her out of it?:smile::biggrin:


She is on a monster. All he needs to do is stick his head out. 
She had already passed 2 of the biggest bucks sheâ€™s ever passed. The one she is after is a giant. Iâ€™m hoping tomorrow is the day and praying heâ€™s not broken.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> That really looks like a dirt nap.


Hereâ€™s the 2 bucks Paul and Brandon took this evening hunting with me. 
Paulâ€™s is an 8 year old 10 point and Brandon took an old melt down cull we think is 12-13 years old we had years of video of. These fellas were very fun to hunt with and our prayers are with Paul. We sure meet some great folks on this forum each year and these two are fellas were a blast to hunt with.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome Congratulations to the hunters those are some great looking deer! Little man is killing it great the way he is growing up! Keep the pictures coming!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s the 2 bucks Paul and Brandon took this evening hunting with me.
> Paulâ€™s is an 8 year old 10 point and Brandon took an old melt down cull we think is 12-13 years old we had years of video of. These fellas were very fun to hunt with and our prayers are with Paul. We sure meet some great folks on this forum each year and these two are fellas were a blast to hunt with.


That is awesome, a grandfather and grandson harvest great deer in the same stand on the same hunt!!!

My grandfather started me out hunting about 45 years ago.

JOhn


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies. 
Still after our buck numbers and a full camp. 
Shannon nailed her a cull this morning and Adam got his first coyote.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Still after our buck numbers and a full camp.
> Shannon nailed her a cull this morning and Adam got his first coyote.


Dawg nap!!!! Luv it.

Nice cull...

John


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am wanting you and Monica to score.
I know you said you are after one better than last year, but to me B & C doesn't tell the whole story. Your buck last year was fantastic, it had it all! Width, height, mass and symmetry. :cheers:


----------



## bowmansdad

Great update, Brett, good luck to all this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Dawg nap!!!! Luv it.
> 
> Nice cull...
> 
> John


 Thanks!



bowmansdad said:


> Great update, Brett, good luck to all this evening.


 Thanks! We are back at it. I have my wifeâ€™s uncle and my little man with me this eveing. The blinds are full of hunters all over the ranch. 
Emerson from Double Lung Outdoors TV is her doing some filming for the show we are doing with them. Heâ€™s also going to do some stuff for us with Double Down Deer Feed. He came with his wife this trip. We have a full camp and lots of bucks to take off this week.



Whitebassfisher said:


> I am wanting you and Monica to score.
> I know you said you are after one better than last year, but to me B & C doesn't tell the whole story. Your buck last year was fantastic, it had it all! Width, height, mass and symmetry. :cheers:


I decided to pass the big deer I was going to be bow hunting for another year. He scores around 215 gross. We saw him a couple of days ago and Iâ€™m moving off of that buck looking for another. The one I really like I saw about 4 weeks ago but heâ€™s a 6 year old so he gets at least one more year. Heâ€™s a typical 12 around 28â€ wide and Iâ€™m sure he hits 200â€ but has true potential of becoming something more than incredible imo. Heâ€™s the prettiest typical buck I have ever seen. 
There is one more buck I would really like to see again. Iâ€™ve only seen him once. 
Iâ€™ve hunted the stand I saw him at several times but he hasnâ€™t shown up again. Heâ€™s very wide with a really long droptine. I may get back after him. Iâ€™m really just enjoying huhting with all of our family and guest this year.

Monica is after a giant! I hope she sees him this evening.

We have some nice bucks walking in now... Iâ€™ll post pics soon as I get a second. 
Thanks again everyone for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed LowFenceMonsterBucks*

First buck in this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Three more bucks out front. Another nice one walking in now.,


----------



## awesum

Man .... what a neck on that wide ten


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - LowFenceMonsterBucks*



awesum said:


> Man .... what a neck on that wide ten


Another beautiful up and comer buck showed up this evening. Iâ€™m going to let him hit the DD another year or two. Heâ€™s in a safe part of the ranch so he gets to breed another season at least. 
Double Down Deer Feed is doing its job again this year. I couldnâ€™t be more proud of the results we are seeing. 
Knowing what this feed has done for our bucks feeding year round has definitely changed our goals. 
This middle aged 18 pointer is one of my favorites. Canâ€™t wait to see him next year!


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^^^^Great Pic's^^^^^^^^^^



John


----------



## broadonrod

Little man practicing at camp and cutting
A deal with Mikey on a skinning knife trade. 
He sure is growing up fast! Zack ended up with an old cull this morning. Iâ€™ll post a picture of this old melt down in a bit. Fixing to unload him.


----------



## Bill C

broadonrod said:


> Heâ€™s the prettiest typical buck I have ever seen.


Last yearâ€™s buck was a work of art. I canâ€™t imagine what this one looks like.


----------



## broadonrod

Bill C said:


> Last yearâ€™s buck was a work of art. I canâ€™t imagine what this one looks like.


Thanks! 
I hope to have good video of the big typical buck this evening. Emerson with Double Lung Outdoors TV is setting in my stand hoping to get video for their TV show of him now.

We have a lot of blinds covered this eveing hunting trophies and culls. 
Monica just text me and said she has a big one in front of her! I canâ€™t wait to see her videos tonight! She says she is going to let this one walk. ðŸ™ˆ

Me and little man are hunting together this eveing. Lots of bucks starting to show up. Here are a few we are seeing now.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> I hope to have good video of the big typical buck this evening. Emerson with Double Lung Outdoors TV is setting in my stand hoping to get video for their TV show of him now.
> 
> We have a lot of blinds covered this eveing hunting trophies and culls.
> Monica just text me and said she has a big one in front of her! I canâ€™t wait to see her videos tonight! She says she is going to let this one walk. ðŸ™ˆ
> 
> Me and little man are hunting together this eveing. Lots of bucks starting to show up. Here are a few we are seeing now.


Nice, you letting lil man pop another one???

Looking forward to the Pic's from the Boss's stand!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Nice, you letting lil man pop another one???
> 
> Looking forward to the Pic's from the Boss's stand!!!
> 
> John


We are cull hunting and he has one tag left ðŸ˜Š. 
Some of these bucks are fighting hard now. Lots of busted beams and tines starting to show up. 
Check out these two beat up bucks lol. They are missing a lot of their head gear.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Little man is burning up some memory card. Several new bucks showing up.


----------



## Rafter3

Nice ones!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowmansdad

Great pics, canâ€™t wait for the new pics and little manâ€™s cull buck!:smile::smile:


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks! We are back at it. I have my wifeâ€™s uncle and my little man with me this eveing. The blinds are full of hunters all over the ranch.
> Emerson from Double Lung Outdoors TV is her doing some filming for the show we are doing with them. Heâ€™s also going to do some stuff for us with Double Down Deer Feed. He came with his wife this trip. We have a full camp and lots of bucks to take off this week.
> 
> I decided to pass the big deer I was going to be bow hunting for another year. He scores around 215 gross. We saw him a couple of days ago and Iâ€™m moving off of that buck looking for another. The one I really like I saw about 4 weeks ago but heâ€™s a 6 year old so he gets at least one more year. Heâ€™s a typical 12 around 28â€ wide and Iâ€™m sure he hits 200â€ but has true potential of becoming something more than incredible imo. Heâ€™s the prettiest typical buck I have ever seen.
> There is one more buck I would really like to see again. Iâ€™ve only seen him once.
> Iâ€™ve hunted the stand I saw him at several times but he hasnâ€™t shown up again. Heâ€™s very wide with a really long droptine. I may get back after him. Iâ€™m really just enjoying huhting with all of our family and guest this year.
> 
> Monica is after a giant! I hope she sees him this evening.
> 
> We have some nice bucks walking in now... Iâ€™ll post pics soon as I get a second.
> Thanks again everyone for the replies!


Do you have trail camera pics or live pics of the 215 or the 200 or Monica's buck? Would love to see them


----------



## broadonrod

Letitbe said:


> Do you have trail camera pics or live pics of the 215 or the 200 or Monica's buck? Would love to see them


Monica is not letting us run cameras on her stand. She does have some video. 
We are running â€œ0â€ trail cameras on the ranch now. Itâ€™s been a lot more fun hunting the deer this year for sure. 
We videoed 4 good bucks this evening that have been seen for the first time this season. Itâ€™s added a new level to the excitement. 
I do have a pre season TC pictures of the 215... he actually is probably closer to the low 220s and has 20 points.. I just didnâ€™t want to over estimate him especially if I was going to arrow him. We do have some good footage of him but no recent TC pics. Heâ€™s getting a pass and gamble on what he becames next season. I hope he is knocking up every Doe he comes across ðŸ˜œ.


----------



## Trouthunter

Living the hunter's dream! 


TH


----------



## WillieT

Lots going on there.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Best of luck to You and Monica. I really hope y'all get the buck's that y'all are after. It really blows my mind to see you stop your hunt to take others. That has to take a lot of heart. In my opinion it shows how great of a person you are. I love this thread because it shows many hunters getting their first or biggest buck of their life. None of that would be possible if you weren't as giving as you are. I love seeing the pictures of all the huge deer you post on this thread but most of all I enjoy seeing a person giving back and bringing joy to so many peoples lives. The smiles on the kids faces are a joy to see and memories are made that will last a life time. That's what life is about. Not many people would do what you do and for that you deserve a buck bigger than your dreams. Congratulations for being a fine human and an example for people to see. Once again best of luck to You and Monica.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Cactus Flat Ranch - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



Trouthunter said:


> Living the hunter's dream!
> 
> TH


 Thanks TH.. itâ€™s definitely been our best most fun season ever.



WillieT said:


> Lots going on there.


Thanks... itâ€™s been non stop. Out Trapper comes in today. Iâ€™m super excited about that. They should be here around 2:30. Coyotes better watch out! Iâ€™ll be posting some of their progress as the season goes on.



Big Guns 1971 said:


> Best of luck to You and Monica. I really hope y'all get the buck's that y'all are after. It really blows my mind to see you stop your hunt to take others. That has to take a lot of heart. In my opinion it shows how great of a person you are. I love this thread because it shows many hunters getting their first or biggest buck of their life. None of that would be possible if you weren't as giving as you are. I love seeing the pictures of all the huge deer you post on this thread but most of all I enjoy seeing a person giving back and bringing joy to so many peoples lives. The smiles on the kids faces are a joy to see and memories are made that will last a life time. That's what life is about. Not many people would do what you do and for that you deserve a buck bigger than your dreams. Congratulations for being a fine human and an example for people to see. Once again best of luck to You and Monica.


Thank you very much for the kind words.
I enjoy the hunt as much as anyone but there is something special about watching others and seeing their smiles and excitement.
We have a drama free camp now. Itâ€™s been an incredible season and lots of fun hunting with our group. Seeing the guest take their buck of a lifetime and seeing our best Bucks progress is what makes the season. Building a ranch and watching the build can be just as much fun as the kill itâ€™s self. To me itâ€™s even more fun to see the overall accomplishment. We are learning from our successful experiments and our failures the same. 
I really enjoy sharing the season on this thread and reall appreciate the kind words. It makes it all worth while.

Here are a couple of pictures from this morning at the Cactus Flat Ranch running snares and driving around looking at rutting bucks. 
I really like this buck and canâ€™t wait to see what he does next season.
He is one of the Bucks we are leaving in the new ranch.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks TH.. itâ€™s definitely been our best most fun season ever.
> 
> Thanks... itâ€™s been non stop. Out Trapper comes in today. Iâ€™m super excited about that. They should be here around 2:30. Coyotes better watch out! Iâ€™ll be posting some of their progress as the season goes on.
> 
> Thank you very much for the kind words.
> I enjoy the hunt as much as anyone but there is something special about watching others and seeing their smiles and excitement.
> We have a drama free camp now. Itâ€™s been an incredible season and lots of fun hunting with our group. Seeing the guest take their buck of a lifetime and seeing our best Bucks progress is what makes the season. Building a ranch and watching the build can be just as much fun as the kill itâ€™s self. To me itâ€™s even more fun to see the overall accomplishment. We are learning from our successful experiments and our failures the same.
> I really enjoy sharing the season on this thread and reall appreciate the kind words. It makes it all worth while.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures from this morning at the Cactus Flat Ranch running snares and driving around looking at rutting bucks.
> I really like this buck and canâ€™t wait to see what he does next season.
> He is one of the Bucks we are leaving in the new ranch.


That is a great looking up and comer at CFR. Cat in a snare?

Love it!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Still burning down the culls.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Live from the stand with my little man. 
Everyones back in the stands this afternoon. 
This beautiful young buck just showed up. I love seeing these young bucks like this. Seeing so many beautiful young up and comers this season is what has us working harder than ever trying to take the next step in our Managment plan. Again I wish all our young bucks looked like this young fella and we are working to get it there.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Young Low Fence Bucks*

Couple live pics.


----------



## bowmansdad

Awesome looking youngsters! Good luck to all this evening and Happy New Year!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



bowmansdad said:


> Awesome looking youngsters! Good luck to all this evening and Happy New Year!


Happy New Year from all of us here at the lease and Cactus Flat Ranch!
#ðŸ˜Š


----------



## AirbornXpress

Beautiful 
And 
Happy New Year


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Happy New Year... i wish for everyone to have a safe and prosperous year.


----------



## WillieT

Amazing


----------



## Rafter3

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Our ranch hand Joe just text!! 
He got got his deer heâ€™s been hunting since October! 
Canâ€™t wait to see him!!!
This old buck is one of the oldest we know of in the ranch.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Joe, canâ€™t wait to see th pics!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Joe, canâ€™t wait to see the pics!


----------



## Rafter3

Hell yes!!! Way to go Joe, what a way to start the new year.


----------



## elkhunter49

Way to go Joe


----------



## ethic1

broadonrod said:


> Happy New Year from all of us here at the lease and Cactus Flat Ranch!
> 
> #


Holy cow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Well Savage Joe finally connected! 
Heâ€™s been after this old 13 year old buck since opening weekend of bow season. Heâ€™s been hunting this bucks between guiding hunts for almost 90 days. He figured 45 actual hunts in the stand. The old buck made a fatal mistake this morning and we are all super excited for Joe. The buck was taken off of our family pasture and is one of the oldest deer we have record of on the ranch. He was actually a Camp buck we have watched since he was a yearling and he became very elusive and almost 100% nocturnal over the past 5 seasons. 
What a great start and Happy New Year for Joe.
We havenâ€™t scored his buck yet but the is a main frame 11 with a cool 4â€ kicker and is over 25â€ wide. 
Congratulations and Joe! You earned this old buck an have been an incredible addition to the ranch helping build our herd! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well Savage Joe finally connected!
> Heâ€™s been after this old 13 year old buck since opening weekend of bow season. Heâ€™s been hunting this bucks between guiding hunts for almost 90 days. He figured 45 actual hunts in the stand. The old buck made a fatal mistake this morning and we are all super excited for Joe. The buck was taken off of our family pasture and is one of the oldest deer we have record of on the ranch. He was actually a Camp buck we have watched since he was a yearling and he became very elusive and almost 100% nocturnal over the past 5 seasons.
> What a great start and Happy New Year for Joe.
> We havenâ€™t scored his buck yet but the is a main frame 11 with a cool 4â€ kicker and is over 25â€ wide.
> Congratulations and Joe! You earned this old buck an have been an incredible addition to the ranch helping build our herd!
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


So happy for Joe, he definitely earned that buck!!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Well Savage Joe finally connected!
> Heâ€™s been after this old 13 year old buck since opening weekend of bow season. Heâ€™s been hunting this bucks between guiding hunts for almost 90 days. He figured 45 actual hunts in the stand. The old buck made a fatal mistake this morning and we are all super excited for Joe. The buck was taken off of our family pasture and is one of the oldest deer we have record of on the ranch. He was actually a Camp buck we have watched since he was a yearling and he became very elusive and almost 100% nocturnal over the past 5 seasons.
> What a great start and Happy New Year for Joe.
> We havenâ€™t scored his buck yet but the is a main frame 11 with a cool 4â€ kicker and is over 25â€ wide.
> Congratulations and Joe! You earned this old buck an have been an incredible addition to the ranch helping build our herd!
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Great old worrier, Congrats Joe!!!

John


----------



## Gearman

Congrats Joe!! Great deer for a great person.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome!
Congrats Joe!
You work your butt off and deserve it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Wow, Joe, congratulations on a super buck!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Nice bucks on the move this morning. 
Cold and drizzling. 
Our trapper has begun! 
Heâ€™s already texting me about the coyotes heâ€™s caught and only got 15 sets out yesterday before dark.


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a few pictures from yesterday eveing and last night. 
Monicaâ€™s uncle Mikey nailed him a cull buck. 
The kiddies went calling coyotes with me and got 3. 
My dad ask for some rabbit to cook so the boys put a hurt on them last night. 
Fun times and great memories.


----------



## WillieT

Man what a buck. Love the width. Congratulations!


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a flock of rabbits. Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## bowmansdad

WOW, love that wide buck. Great to see the kids whacking and stacking!


----------



## Swampus

Happy New Years Buck...........nuff said!
Really solid buck program Brett.
Hard work for sure and pays off.
swamp


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words and replies!
Forget to post little man beast from 2 eveningâ€™s ago. 
Look at the size of this old buck and heâ€™s rutted down pretty hard already. 
Most of our guest have headed home. Monica is still here hunting the giants she has been after. Itâ€™s cold and wet the deer are running hard today. Hopefully she gets her buck this evening. 
Our trappers are GPS marking where they are going to put their sets waiting to see if we are going to get more rain. 
Iâ€™m going to go try and video a big deer we have only seen twice this year. Really hoping to get footage of him this eveing. 
Thanks again! 
Brett


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the kind words and replies!
> Forget to post little man beast from 2 eveningâ€™s ago.
> Look at the size of this old buck and heâ€™s rutted down pretty hard already.
> Most of our guest have headed home. Monica is still here hunting the giants she has been after. Itâ€™s cold and wet the deer are running hard today. Hopefully she gets her buck this evening.
> Our trappers are GPS marking where they are going to put their sets waiting to see if we are going to get more rain.
> Iâ€™m going to go try and video a big deer we have only seen twice this year. Really hoping to get footage of him this eveing.
> Thanks again!
> Brett


Nice, great looking dawg gun. Lil Man living life large!!!

Another ole worrier...
John


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Cool rifle!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks fellas. 
We are in the stands. 
Four bucks so far. I love hunting on these cold wet days. Bucks are just walking through checking the feed stations for does. Deer are really moving well today. 
There is a big deer at this blind we haven't seen since before season. Iâ€™m hoping to get a look at him this afternoon. There are a couple of more at this stand I passed last year that could be shooters. Itâ€™s my first time to sit here all season and weâ€™ve had no cameras running here. I have Little man with me and I told him if the right one walks out Iâ€™m using his gun ðŸ˜Š.
Another buck walking in now. Itâ€™s starti off to be a great evening hunt.


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Choot a big'unâ€¦

John


----------



## ethic1

Getem!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are really on the does. Got a good one chasing at the end of the sendero at 150 yards. Hope he makes his way in! ðŸ˜¬ Heâ€™s wide, heavy and lots points just catching a glimpse as he crosses. Seen him 3 times for a split second.
I think it may be one of the Bucks I hoped to see here today. 
Here is a nice buck on a doe. Heâ€™s been working her for an hour.


----------



## broadonrod

Ducks and deer. Mallards just took over the corn. A couple of new young bucks just showed up. Haven't seen the wide deer since I posted last. Still time..


----------



## bowmansdad

I knew that tag was burning a hole in his pocket.:biggrin::biggrin: Congratulations to him and good luck to Monica this evening.


----------



## sundownbrown

Please post some pics of the trappers success, I love seeing that stuff


----------



## finz

Awesome pics again Sir!! Sucks I can only log in to this site every few says do to whatever is going on with itðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜©.. wish they could fix it!!!ðŸ¤·ðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## deerslayer64d

Finz 
Try logging in with Tapatalk on your phone , Iâ€™ve never had a problem,

Thank you Bret for taking us along 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

deerslayer64d said:


> Try logging in with Tapatalk on your phone


Or try using a computer 

I've never had an issue in 12 years :smile:


----------



## tshort

Congrats to Joe. Awesome deer! And congrats to little man. His riffle looks bigger than he is! What gun is that?


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> I knew that tag was burning a hole in his pocket.:biggrin::biggrin: Congratulations to him and good luck to Monica this evening.


Thanks! 


sundownbrown said:


> Please post some pics of the trappers success, I love seeing that stuff


Will do! They are just getting started the rain delayed them a bit. 
8 coyotes dead in 2 days so far. 
Only 15 traps set. They should have a lot set by dark. They started a bunch more sets at daylight this morning.



finz said:


> Awesome pics again Sir!! Sucks I can only log in to this site every few says do to whatever is going on with itðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜©.. wish they could fix it!!!ðŸ¤·ðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


Thanks! 


deerslayer64d said:


> Finz
> Try logging in with Tapatalk on your phone , Iâ€™ve never had a problem,
> 
> Thank you Bret for taking us along
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet! This thread is always a blast.



tshort said:


> Congrats to Joe. Awesome deer! And congrats to little man. His riffle looks bigger than he is! What gun is that?


Itâ€™s a 6.5 my realtor Jeff Sole gave it to me as a gift a couple of weeks after I bought the Cactus Flat Ranch. Itâ€™s already killed about 10 deer. The kids and our guest have been using it a lot.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Monica is still after her buck hunting at the lease. 
Me and Little man are here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. We have been here all day. We are trying to take out a few more culls. Joe and Monicas uncles are here huhting culls as well. 
Itâ€™s our first time to set in this stand. Our first Bucks are waking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch- Whitetail Managment- Double Down Deer Feed*

Little man just smacked an 8 Point. We are going to set it out and try to get another.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Beautiful deer!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Little Man! Double Down on another one.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ethic1

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Laying the smack down


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Happy New Year from all of us here at the lease and Cactus Flat Ranch!
> #ðŸ˜Š


That is one heck of a deer. Native Holden pasture?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies! 
Been a busy evening and we had some super crazy chit happen at the Cactus Flat Ranch tonight! 
Iâ€™ll post the story, picture and video of that tomorrow when I get time. Absolutely crazy!
Anyway here are a few pics minus the crazy chit lol. 
Me and little man are running 40 coyote traps in the morning with the trappers. Iâ€™ll post pictures of that too as we go. They are starting to get the sets out. Iâ€™m super excited about this deal. 
Thanks again everyone! 
Brett


----------



## Bukkskin

Bukkskin said:


> That is one heck of a deer. Native Holden pasture?


Jeez-o-Petes.
Is that a Native South Texas buck in post #1606?
Hell of a deer!!!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That's a nice 6.5 and it looks like little man has mastered it already. Nice deer as always. I can't wait for the CFR story. Hope you and Monica get one soon and may the coyotes start to pile up.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I have been meaning to ask but keep forgetting. How are the catfish doing since you released them last year?


----------



## FISH TAILS

Little Man is killin it this season congrats to both of you on that!!

Congratulations to Joe on a Buck well deserved!!!

Keep the pictures coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Trapping coyotes - Deer Managment- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Quick report super busy this morning. 
First 3 sets of 40.
2 coyotes and a raccoon.
Gary and Christy our trappers are on point! 
We started them off on 1500 acres and have 2 months to cover the entire lease and our Double Down Deer Feeds Cactus Flat Ranch. 
In excited to see how many deer eating dogs Gary and Christy end up with.
We are off to the next set. 
Thanks for the replies Iâ€™ll catch up in a bit.

Few pictures for starters.


----------



## broadonrod

Set #4


----------



## broadonrod

Skip one trap no catch but the next set equals one more coyote!
Gary is a coyote killing machine!


----------



## broadonrod

*Trapping Coyotes- Whitetail Managment- Double Down Deer Feed*

Incredible! Gary and Christy are absolutely amazing at what they do!
Another coyote down. Off to the next set.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

It will be interesting to see how the varmint war will affect things next year, meaning not only fawns but also rabbits and even rats and mice.


----------



## Spots and Dots

what's the big, square tubing thing in #1658?


----------



## broadonrod

Spots and Dots said:


> what's the big, square tubing thing in #1658?


Thatâ€™s what he pulls his trap steks with. Itâ€™s basically like a fence post puller.


----------



## ethic1

In for crazy story and coyote killas! They are knocking them down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

2 coyotes and off to the next set!


----------



## jtburf

Shoot every one of those dang DAWGS!!!!!


Good job!!!


Just tell Lil Man that Monday not to tell his classmates how many Dogs he whacked!!!

John


----------



## SWW

How do they set traps so that no deer or Cattle get caught?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Off to the next one. We are making new sets between sets.


----------



## az2323

*Hoss!*



broadonrod said:


> Another beautiful up and comer buck showed up this evening. Iâ€™m going to let him hit the DD another year or two. Heâ€™s in a safe part of the ranch so he gets to breed another season at least.
> Double Down Deer Feed is doing its job again this year. I couldnâ€™t be more proud of the results we are seeing.
> Knowing what this feed has done for our bucks feeding year round has definitely changed our goals.
> This middle aged 18 pointer is one of my favorites. Canâ€™t wait to see him next year!


..


----------



## broadonrod

SWW said:


> How do they set traps so that no deer or Cattle get caught?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coolest thing Iâ€™ve ever seen! He has traps that â€œwonâ€™tâ€ catch deer but hold coyotes. Garry actually just snapped his hand in the trap and pulled it out like nothing. Itâ€™s a crazy set. I was worried until he showed me how it works. He does not want me sharing a few things heâ€™s using like this devise or his secrets with baits. I have to respect that. 
And little man are going to head back to camp and let them do what they do. Iâ€™ll type up the little story about what happened last night when I get a break here.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™ll type up the little story about what happened last night when I get a break here.


This should be fun to hear...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

So last night me and little Brett walked back to the buggy. 
He **** a rabbit walking back and I took a picture of him holding it about 5â€™ from the drivers side of the Polaris. 
It was pitch black dark. I told him get in and letâ€™s go get your buck. 
He walked around to the passengers side and I heard a kinda load his with a growl in the hissing sound. Little Brett jumped back and realized he had just â€œstepped onâ€ a sick bobcat!!! 
Stepped on it!!! 
Thank God it didnâ€™t bite him! I still had the .22 in my hand, jacked a shell in the chamber and shot the cat sitting by the buggy growling at us. 
This was one of the craziest things Iâ€™ve ever seen. 
The cars face was very swollen and his body was very thin. 
Possibly snake bit in the face, rabies or some other sickness. 
Anyway it was a heart throbbing event for sure. 
Crazy stuff!


----------



## Soggy_Bottom

Thats wild. Thankfully no one got bit!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Crazy!
And lucky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Wow, glad little man is okay! Sounds like a great start on trapping, wear them out. Good luck this weekend to all.


----------



## jtburf

Can never be too safe, does Little Man have a cap light?

If not might be a good idea for him to get one.



John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Can never be too safe, does Little Man have a cap light?
> 
> If not might be a good idea for him to get one.
> 
> John


Heâ€™s got a couple of cap lights and about 20 of my high dollar flashlights but finding them may be another story ðŸ˜‚


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Heâ€™s got a couple of cap lights and about 20 of my high dollar flashlights but finding them may be another story ðŸ˜‚


LOL...

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Wide SouthTexas Buck - Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Canâ€™t keep up this evening! 
Bucks are running crazy here at this stand. 
Little Brett is firing off photos. We have 3 bucks in front of us I have not seen the entire season. We have already seen probably 15 bucks and got in the stand at 3:55. Itâ€™s starting out to be a crazy evening. We also already videoed 2 fights this afternoon. 
Iâ€™m really happy with the body weights of our bucks and does this late in the rut.
Feeding Double Down year round through the season has made an incredible difference in our herd. Thanks be never seen our deer do healthy.


----------



## broadonrod

This old broke up 10 has seen a few fights. What an old warrior! 
Love hunting when there is a hot doe or 2 in the area.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Ol â€œ88â€ just walked in! 
I havenâ€™t seen him since September on a trail camera. I really like this buck and canâ€™t wait to see what he turnes into next year. 
He was a typical 7x7 with both brow tines split making him 8x8. That why we started calling him â€œ88â€. 
Great to see him alive and well! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## ethic1

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That is some crazy stuff. Those are some great pics.


----------



## sea sick

That cats a crazy one.

If ya'll run sets with the trapper, get the kids some rubber boots to.


----------



## jtburf

Great evening.

John


----------



## sundownbrown

Man those trappers know their business, and what a story about the sick bobcat, never forget that one


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
We took out another cull yesterday evening and a few hogs. This buck is a beast even late rut weighing 270 lbs!!! Mickey is laying them down! 
A couple of really nice bucks were seen this morning but they will be getting a pass this season. Iâ€™ll get pictures up later of them. 
The trapper whacked the coyotes again this morning and is starting sets throughout the entire ranch today. Heâ€™s been working on about 1500 acres. 
Trey is here with his daughter hunting a big 8 point. The buck showed up yesterday eve but never offered a shot. Hopefully she gets him this afternoon.
Thanks again for the replies and following the thread! 
Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

Hoss


----------



## broadonrod

Back at it this eveing. Here is a picture of our first buck out this afternoon. 
Trapper is out making more sets.
Monica and I are splitting the difference hunting blinds next to each other. Iâ€™m now hunting the giant she has been after also... 
It would be a darn shame if he shows up 1 Miles south of her stand this evening ðŸ˜œ. We donâ€™t shoot trophy bucks once they break tines so we are spreading out looking for this monster hoping heâ€™s not broken yet. 
Joe is scouting a blind for me that my dad saw a wide, heavy giant at 2 days ago. Itâ€™s another buck I may start hunting if this buck doesnâ€™t cooperate and show up for me or Monica. Iâ€™m really more excited about next season than ever already. Monica has let some beautiful bucks walk again this year her self. 
All lease members have taken their trophies except me and my wife but yet it has been our most fun season of can remember. 
Back to looking another buck is waking in now. This is only my 2nd time to hunt this stand this year, me and little man are fired up excited.


----------



## broadonrod

Buck #2
This young fellas been fighting. Heâ€™s pretty beat up.


----------



## jtburf

That ole fella looks like he took a rt hook!!!


John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> That ole fella looks like he took a rt hook!!!
> 
> John


This buck just walked in! 
Canâ€™t hardly control my self! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a beautiful young 12. He sure would have been pretty with all of his head gear!


----------



## porkrind

Good luck this evening! Ought to be a good one!!!


----------



## WillieT

Trophy unicorn.


----------



## broadonrod

Who remembers the Schultz Makt Liquor Bull ðŸ˜‚.
I found him!


----------



## broadonrod

I think the Shlitz Malt Liquor Bull punched this dude in the eye!


----------



## broadonrod

â˜ï¸


----------



## broadonrod

ðŸ’¥ðŸ’¥ðŸ· Little man on point!


----------



## WillieT

That boy can shoot.


----------



## Benny ReelGame

broadonrod said:


> Who remembers the Schultz Makt Liquor Bull .
> 
> I found him!


Beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Who remembers the Schultz Makt Liquor Bull .
> 
> I found him!


What a bruiser.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome pics as usual and Lil Man is tearing it up making great time of the school break!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

That buck should be named the honey badger, he doesnâ€™t care and will fight anything


----------



## Brian P.

I see pulled pork in a couple of pig's future. Nice work by Lil Man. Enjoy the time, they grow up so dang fast !!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas for all the replies! 
We have 2 hunters coming in to hunt this evening that purchased the hunts in the auction at the Every Day Heroes veterans benefit a couple of months ago. Itâ€™s late in the season I sure hope we can find them their bucks. Lots of broken beams and tines this late in the year. This was the first opportunity they had to get out here. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks fellas for all the replies!
> We have 2 hunters coming in to hunt this evening that purchased the hunts in the auction at the Every Day Heroes veterans benefit a couple of months ago. Itâ€™s late in the season I sure hope we can find them their bucks. Lots of broken beams and tines this late in the year. This was the first opportunity they had to get out here. Fingers crossed!


It will work out!!!

How is the Trapper doing?

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> It will work out!!!
> 
> How is the Trapper doing?
> 
> John


Trapper is crushing the yotes! 
Iâ€™ll post pics after the hunt. 
So far very slow for me and my hunter. 
We are seeing bucks but mostly youngsters this eve. 
This is our best buck out so far and he is with a doe.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Trapper is crushing the yotes!
> Iâ€™ll post pics after the hunt.
> So far very slow for me and my hunter.
> We are seeing bucks but mostly youngsters this eve.
> This is our best buck out so far and he is with a doe.


Nice young buck.

Show me some dead yotes!!!!

John


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Who remembers the Schultz Makt Liquor Bull ðŸ˜‚.
> I found him!


That pig is a bruiser. Are you torn between letting him rule his roost or Cap his arse???

John


----------



## az2323

broadonrod said:


> Who remembers the Schultz Makt Liquor Bull ðŸ˜‚.
> I found him!


Ole Hereford!


----------



## broadonrod

Just getting caught up.
No report on how many coyotes yet this morning but yesterday morning Treys girls and Gary put a hurt in them.
Gary and Christy are adding more sets every day.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am fascinated by the numbers of coyotes and bobcats.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Just getting caught up.
> 
> No report on how many coyotes yet this morning but yesterday morning Treys girls and Gary put a hurt in them.
> 
> Gary and Christy are adding more sets every day.


Gary and Christy taught these girls so much about trapping and predators. It was an absolutely amazing experience for them. I never knew that so much went into trapping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am fascinated by the numbers of coyotes and bobcats.


Heâ€™s whacking them! 


Midlandtxhunter said:


> Gary and Christy taught these girls so much about trapping and predators. It was an absolutely amazing experience for them. I never knew that so much went into trapping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Our management hunters are here with their kiddos and Tanner and Dawson are on predator patrol with Gary and Christy this morning!
Here is this mornings catch!


----------



## ethic1

Holy cow! I need to do some research and do the same at our lease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck richey

That is amazing. Would be cool to see all of the hides tanned and collected like the piles of shed horns you have accumulated. 


Thanks again for sharing with us.


----------



## Trouthunter

That's a lot of fur!

TH


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch- South Texas Arrow Heads*

We are back in the blinds at the lease but here are a few pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today. 
We took our guest Mike over to see the ranch after the morning hunt here at the Holden Pasture deer lease. 
We had a great time chilling out driving around looking at the rutting bucks and did a little arrow head huhting as well. 
Here are a couple points we found walking the roads and here is our best looking buck so far this evening. 
Hopefully we get Mike and his wife a buck this afternoon! Bucks are starting to pile in as Iâ€™m typing.
Thanks again fellas for all the replies! Hopefully more deer pictures coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Got pigs! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Got pigs! ðŸ˜‚


WOW!!! Choot 'em !!


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™m amazed at the number of cats theyâ€™re catching.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Iâ€™m amazed at the number of cats theyâ€™re catching.


WillieT we are Covered in cats. 
Gary and Christy are targeting coyotes right now and getting a cat here and their testing out different scents and baits for the cats. They will probably start on the cats pretty hard in the next 10 days. 
Garyâ€™s setting more coyote traps every day. We are adding another 1000 acres to trap this morning. 
Iâ€™m waiting to hear what they got today. 
Heâ€™s getting them 2 at a time Iâ€™m hearing so far ðŸ˜œ!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> WillieT we are Covered in cats.
> 
> Gary and Christy are targeting coyotes right now and getting a cat here and their testing out different scents and baits for the cats. They will probably start on the cats pretty hard in the next 10 days.
> 
> Garyâ€™s setting more coyote traps every day. We are adding another 1000 acres to trap this morning.
> 
> Iâ€™m waiting to hear what they got today.
> 
> Heâ€™s getting them 2 at a time Iâ€™m hearing so far !


Thatâ€™s nuts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

broadonrod said:


> WillieT we are Covered in cats.
> Gary and Christy are targeting coyotes right now and getting a cat here and their testing out different scents and baits for the cats. They will probably start on the cats pretty hard in the next 10 days.
> Garyâ€™s setting more coyote traps every day. We are adding another 1000 acres to trap this morning.
> Iâ€™m waiting to hear what they got today.
> Heâ€™s getting them 2 at a time Iâ€™m hearing so far ðŸ˜œ!


Lol, that pic is awesome. Iâ€™d lovvvve to share the trapping parts of this thread/link with some dumbass PETA group on FB. Lol


----------



## willydavenport

Someone asked this earlier but I never saw an answer posted. How do they set up the leg hold traps so that no deer or cattle get caught in them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Whitetail Management- Coyote Trapping*

Doubling up!
Numbers are growing by the day.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

willydavenport said:


> Someone asked this earlier but I never saw an answer posted. How do they set up the leg hold traps so that no deer or cattle get caught in them?


I believe I read that is somewhat of a trade secret of the trapper, who didn't want that given out, and that Brett was honoring the trapper's wish.


----------



## ethic1

From what Iâ€™ve heard Most of the traps are not strong enough for deer. They can just pull their leg out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I believe I read that is somewhat of a trade secret of the trapper, who didn't want that given out, and that Brett was honoring the trapper's wish.


He has a lot of tricks up his sleeve he really doesnâ€™t want to share. Heâ€™s got a couple of trapping things hes patented or being patented in the works. 
This man is very good at what he does for sure. 


ethic1 said:


> From what Iâ€™ve heard Most of the traps are not strong enough for deer. They can just pull their leg out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will post a video of Gary sticking his hand in the trap this week. 
The traps he is using donâ€™t hurt the deer. 
My little man even stuck his foot in one and started laughing. No animal have had a broken leg and Gary releases all foxes.


----------



## Neck-deep

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Down Deer Feed*

Well I spent the day making a new road on the skid steer and decided to set in one of the stands here at the Cactus Flat Ranch this evening. 
Joe is also here setting in another stand. So far I only have 2 bucks and 2 does. 
I saw this buck the other day at the next stand over. He just rolled in with a doe about 15 minutes ago and has been chasing here all over the Flat every since.
He is definitely one of the Bucks Iâ€™m leaving on the ranch. We have been doing our best to get the bucks off of here we donâ€™t want but finding the time has made it tough.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Stud!
He is a beauty.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Well I spent the day making a new road on the skid steer and decided to set in one of the stands here at the Cactus Flat Ranch this evening.
> Joe is also here setting in another stand. So far I only have 2 bucks and 2 does.
> I saw this buck the other day at the next stand over. He just rolled in with a doe about 15 minutes ago and has been chasing here all over the Flat every since.
> He is definitely one of the Bucks Iâ€™m leaving on the ranch. We have been doing our best to get the bucks off of here we donâ€™t want but finding the time has made it tough.


I can definitely see why you want to leave him for all the breeding he can handle.


----------



## WillieT

Great buck.


----------



## jtburf

Awesome, keep killing those dawgs!!!


Great buck as mentioned.

John


----------



## Folsetth

Iâ€™d sure like to know what he baits the coyote traps with. Would love to trap some on my place and I know nothing about trapping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Iâ€™d sure like to know what he baits the coyote traps with. Would love to trap some on my place and I know nothing about trapping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again for all the replies everyone! 
Gary makes his own â€œscentâ€ bait. 
His bait is about the size of a Q-Tip.
We are taking him to add another 2000 acres to his sets tomorrow. 
He is going to start trapping bobcats in about a week to 10 days. Heâ€™s going to stay on the coyotes through February but will start on the cats around next week. 
We have been sitting here at camp all night talking trapping.
Iâ€™m learning ALOT! He has a small portion of his traps out and has already taken out around 40 coyotes. He is a machine... 
Iâ€™ll have a lot of pictures tomorrow. He put out several new sets this afternoon.
We will never catch up on all the coyotes but it has to be helping for sure.


----------



## 2Ws

Folsetth said:


> Iâ€™d sure like to know what he baits the coyote traps with. Would love to trap some on my place and I know nothing about trapping.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Google dirt hole set, looks like that is the set he is using here, don't get caught up in cat or coyote lure debate MOST if not all will catch both. A coyote is one of the smartest animals on 4 legs, there is a learning curve on yotes but cats easier IMO to catch. A yote hunts with its nose first, a cat hunts with his eyes first. A snare set in a hole in fence is money...no lure needed
R&P Outdoors has anything you need.


----------



## broadonrod

Riding with Gary going to check a few trap I will post some pictures soon


----------



## WillieT

That has to be very interesting as well as a lot of fun running the traps. Do they skin and sell the fur. Have no idea if there is even a market for fur anymore.


----------



## broadonrod

*Predator Control- Double Down Deer Feed*

Whacking them again! Gary and Christy are incredible at what they do.


----------



## broadonrod

Around every corner.


----------



## Soggy_Bottom

Are you going to set traps on your entire lease?


----------



## broadonrod

Around the bend we go.
Coyote after coyote.


----------



## broadonrod

*Whitetail Management- Double Down Deer Feed*

Not even half way through!


----------



## broadonrod

Off to the next one.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Please keep and post a total tally later. I researched enough to see that coyotes diet is 90% mammalian. My guess is that the amount of meat per day for all these critters is going to add up to a a lot! And you never will know what the fawns they kill could have turned into.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Please keep and post a total tally later. I researched enough to see that coyotes diet is a huge percentage of mammals. My guess is that the amount of meat per day for all these critters is going to add up to a a lot! And you never will know what the fawns they kill could have turned into.


I think Gary is at 53 coyotes so far. 
I have 14 to add to that between other hunters and my self. 
He is out making more new sets now. He is adding a few traps every day. 
He is bringing in another trapper to work here with him. This gentleman is said to be one of or the best coyote trapper in Canada. Gary will be the first to tell you he is a â€œcat trapperâ€ he said this guy coming is going to really knock out the coyotes.
I canâ€™t imagine someone doing a better job than what Gary is doing now!
I wouldnâ€™t want to be a bobcat once Gary start setting cat traps LOL!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> I think Gary is at 53 coyotes so far.
> I have 14 to add to that between other hunters and my self.
> He is out making more new sets now. He is adding a few traps every day.
> He is bringing in another trapper to work here with him. This gentleman is said to be one of or the best coyote trapper in Canada. Gary will be the first to tell you he is a â€œcat trapperâ€ he said this guy coming is going to really knock out the coyotes.
> I canâ€™t imagine someone doing a better job than what Gary is doing now!
> I wouldnâ€™t want to be a bobcat want to Gary start setting cat traps LOL!


Sweet, you will see a lot of positive results in a few fawn crops.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Sweet, you will see a lot of positive results in a few fawn crops.
> 
> John


I hope so! 
We are back in the stands again here at the lease.
Lots of bucks moving this afternoon. 
Iâ€™m seeing a few nice ones I havenâ€™t seen yet this season. 
Again itâ€™s has been so much more fun not running Trail Cameras and seeing these big bucks walk out for the first time in person. 
I have 4 bucks out front now Iâ€™m seeing for the first time all year with less than 2 weeks left of deer season. 
This buck hasnâ€™t come in close yet but he looks like a big 4 year 10 point to me maybe 5. I sure hope this one stays around. He will be fun to watch grow over the next few years! 
Heâ€™s working his way in from 150 yards out. 
Heâ€™s got a doe penned up right now in the brush.


----------



## broadonrod

Well I finally pulled the trigger!!! ðŸ’¥
First buck Iâ€™ve shot with a gun in probably 5 years...
Saw him go down. 
Didnâ€™t think I was going to get a buck this year. 
:cheers:


----------



## WillieT

Canâ€™t wait to see him. Big one? Or cull?


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well I finally pulled the trigger!!! ðŸ'¥
> First buck Iâ€™ve shot with a gun in probably 5 years...
> Saw him go down.
> Didnâ€™t think I was going to get a buck this year.
> :cheers:


Awesome brother!!!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Brett!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Well I finally pulled the trigger!!! ðŸ'¥
> First buck Iâ€™ve shot with a gun in probably 5 years...
> Saw him go down.
> Didnâ€™t think I was going to get a buck this year.
> :cheers:


Pictures or it never happened.

John


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> I hope so!
> We are back in the stands again here at the lease.
> Lots of bucks moving this afternoon.
> Iâ€™m seeing a few nice ones I havenâ€™t seen yet this season.
> Again itâ€™s has been so much more fun not running Trail Cameras and seeing these big bucks walk out for the first time in person.
> I have 4 bucks out front now Iâ€™m seeing for the first time all year with less than 2 weeks left of deer season.
> This buck hasnâ€™t come in close yet but he looks like a big 4 year 10 point to me maybe 5. I sure hope this one stays around. He will be fun to watch grow over the next few years!
> Heâ€™s working his way in from 150 yards out.
> Heâ€™s got a doe penned up right now in the brush.


He sure looks like he has been hard at it!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Getting pictures now pictures coming in a minute!


----------



## ethic1

Awesome!!! Canâ€™t wait!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well after all the hard work and time spent in the pasture this year I finally got him! The buck of a lifetime! Heâ€™s not my biggest buck but man Iâ€™m stocked ðŸ˜œ.
I knew if I snuck into my wifeâ€™s stand when she left I would find a trophy! 
Here he is.


----------



## ethic1

Heck of a 4pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Stud......

You duped me hook line and sinker....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well after all the hard work and time spent in the pasture this year I finally got him! The buck of a lifetime! Heâ€™s not my biggest buck but man Iâ€™m stocked ðŸ˜œ.
> I knew if I snuck into my wifeâ€™s stand when she left I would find a trophy!
> Here he is.


Atta Boy!!!


----------



## Hayniedude24

187â€!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Thatâ€™s buck has some great main beams!!! Keep the pictures coming!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That definitely was a good one to shoot. Congratulations on a great harvest. Removing a lot of the coyotes may make the **** population explode. Hope Monica gets a nice one before season end. Keep the pictures coming you are doing an awesome job.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Well after all the hard work and time spent in the pasture this year I finally got him! The buck of a lifetime! Heâ€™s not my biggest buck but man Iâ€™m stocked ðŸ˜œ.
> I knew if I snuck into my wifeâ€™s stand when she left I would find a trophy!
> Here he is.


Do we score him in Millimeters?

John


----------



## bowmansdad

Nice one, Brett! I wish I would have seen one like him this year, heâ€™s a shooter in my county.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## WillieT

Speechless


----------



## redville

Score and age....never mind just age


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch Arrow Heads*

Just getting caught up! 
Thanks for all the replies. Not much to my buck lol. He will make steaks and sausage though ðŸ˜‰. 
I couldnâ€™t help my self stretching out the hunt yesterday. 
We are back in the blinds again this evening. 
We have the hunters with us this eveing. One of them is Eddie â€œ tge gentleman that keeps our deers water tanks full all yearâ€ he is huhting a nice buck with Joe. I sure hope they get him! 
Our guest Harold and Greg are hunting with me and Jimbo. 
Harold and I are hunting in a stand I haven't set in this year and starting off slow so far. Iâ€™ll post pictures if we see any good ones...

On another note my dad an I spent the day checking on the contractors over at the Cactus Flat Ranch and went scouting for more Indian camp sights. We found them! We found 2 more camps with circular camp fire rocks still in place and these 2 arrow heads in just 10 minutes of looking. He is really enjoying the new ranch. One of his favorite things to do is hunt arrow heads and we got them all over the ranch. 
We have found them every place we have stopped to look. That ranch had to have been covered with Indians at one time! We also saw a beautiful buck there this afternoon! I was excited about that, he was super heavy and lots of points! 
We should have some really big deer on the Cactus Flat Ranch next year with the feed program we have in place now! We are feeding Double Down free choice with feed stations about every 70 acres! 
We plan on booking a select few trophy hunts there next season and should have some really good ones. Iâ€™ll post about those hunts later but we will start booking for next year sometime next week. 
Thanks again everyone and hope to have some big bucks hit the ground this evening. 
First buck and a pile of javalina walking out now.


----------



## broadonrod

Jimbo text Greg just nailed one!


----------



## broadonrod

Our guest Gregâ€™s buck! He didnâ€™t make it ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Nice one. Congratulations!


----------



## ethic1

Awesome! How many coyotes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Nice buck, Greg!


----------



## Rafter3

Great deer


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Awesome! How many coyotes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone again for the replies! 
Only about 7 coyotes today a couple ***** and cats to boot.. â€œBUTâ€ Gary set a full new string of Trap this afternoon ðŸ˜œ. He picked up and move a bunch of sets. Tomorrow should be ugly!
Heâ€™s way over 50 coyotes this week and hasnâ€™t hit but 20% of the ranch/acres counting the new sets today. 
Greg did get a bonus hog this evening also! My dad nailed a hog as well. 
Check this out... 265 lbs post rut. This is why we feed or feed! Maximize what you have to work with! 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## jtburf

Dang that is a lot of blood!!! Congrats good buck!!!


John


----------



## WillieT

Dang, did he shoot that pig with a cannon?


----------



## broadonrod

Harold saw his buck this morning but had a broken tine so we are off to hunting another one.
Greg, Jimbo and I are running coyote traps with Gary and Christy. 
More pics coming here is the first dog of the day.


----------



## broadonrod

And another!


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

Are they collecting the pelts? 

Thanks

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> Are they collecting the pelts?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


Heâ€™s keeping all the bobcat hides. 
He hasnâ€™t started his cat sets yet but we are catching a few cats. We are still running sets. Here are a couple of cats from this morning so far.
Gary is whacking the coyotes!!! Bobcats are hard on the fawn crop coyotes are hard on the entire deer herd. We are overrun by both.


----------



## jtburf

Nice, 

You will see results.

John


----------



## Mikeyhunts

There goes your feed bill feeding more mouths!!! Lmao! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Nice,
> 
> You will see results.
> 
> John


 Iâ€™m hoping so! 
We are definitely trying and over run with predators!



Mikeyhunts said:


> There goes your feed bill feeding more mouths!!! Lmao!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya but we are working on that too. We are working on shooting culls until the last day of season. Every one counts. I donâ€™t mind feeding the Bucks we are leaving for next year ðŸ˜‰. 
Trying hard to take this place to the next level. 22 tons of Double Down headed to the pasture starting in the morning.

Iâ€™m back in the blind hoping to see the buck my Monica was after. 
Our 2 guest hunters are with Joe and Jimbo hunting bucks. 
My dad stayed in camp cooking up a batch of back strap for dinner. 
My first buck of the evening is walking in now. 
Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## ethic1

Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> ..... Bobcats are hard on the fawn crop coyotes are hard on the entire deer herd. We are overrun by both.


The above makes good sense.

Not only was Cactus Flats apparently home to many Indians in the past, but it also sounds like it has been left alone and not bothered by modern man as much as most acreage probably is.


----------



## ethic1

We need more pics of this brute!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> The above makes good sense.
> 
> Not only was Cactus Flats apparently home to many Indians in the past, but it also sounds like it has been left alone and not bothered by modern man.
> 
> I have about 75 years of history on the ranch. It was owned by a good friend of mines family around 75 years ago and purchased by the gentleman I bought it from around 20 years ago. Mostly used for cattle over the past 75 years. Light cattle the last 20 years. The ranch has been hunted for the past 20 years but not maintained and rather neglected. Itâ€™s definitely a project.
> There are quite a few deer but not many mature deer that we have seen.
> Itâ€™s going to be a lot of work to get the ranch in shape cosmetically and the deer herd as well. We are working on both pretty hard.
> I donâ€™t think anyone thatâ€™s been on this ranch â€œor owned itâ€ ever payed attention to the artifacts and thatâ€™s one reason I really liked this place.
> The deer herd is going to be a build and I really didnâ€™t want to buy a ranch someone else had already built the herd on.
> The 2 old houses have been neglected and we are tearing them down and building a new one. We are tearing down 3 of the 5 barns and in the process of rebuilding 2 of the existing barns now.
> We have 3 water wells one really nice one that produces 80 gpm.
> We just finished redoing all of the plumbing on the existing wells.
> There are 2 irrigated food plots... we are midway through re-plumbing and maintaining the irrigation system now.
> The ranch does have good roads.
> I purchased the bordering ranch which is low lence to this ranch. We are considering high fencing the 1.2 Miles of existing Low Fence of that ranch but not sure what we are going to do there yet.
> Another project.....
> Lots to do but Iâ€™m really enjoying it.
> 
> Finally more deer moving in!
> Here is a pretty young buck walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> We need more pics of this brute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That buck is a native buck on a good friend and customers ranch.
He sent us the picture to use for our New Years logo buck. He is a beast but not my beast I wish he lived on our lease. Heâ€™s one of the prettiest true South Texas bucks Iâ€™ve ever seen imo.


----------



## ethic1

Ah ok. Heâ€™s a stud for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

crazy mass on that deer


----------



## broadonrod

When you try to take pictures after dark and your deer looks like he has to many eyes lol!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Or when you drink too much...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Mikeyhunts said:


> Or when you drink too much...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL...

John


----------



## W E H

broadonrod said:


> That buck is a native buck on a good friend and customers ranch.
> He sent us the picture to use for our New Years logo buck. He is a beast but not my beast I wish he lived on our lease. Heâ€™s one of the prettiest true South Texas bucks Iâ€™ve ever seen imo.


This is a question not a snarky comment, please take it as such.

That deer in the happy new year photo is a native Texas deer with no introduction of outside genetics?
Obviously not all deer are capable of becoming that but how does something like that come about?
Are his offspring similar?

I admire how yâ€™all can look at a deer and know which one he is from 3 years ago. I realize yâ€™all put in a LOT of time in the field but itâ€™s still impressive what yâ€™all produce.

How big are the ranches you bought and do they border or are they near your current place?

Thanks

WEH


----------



## gary.curlin

Jeez there are a lot of posts on this thread!
I see you are planning on a new house for the new ranch. It took a while but I found this picture you posted of one of the old houses. You sure you want to tear it down? I see houses that look like this on those house flipping shows in California. A coat of paint and redo the yard,then sell for a half a million.









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

W E H said:


> This is a question not a snarky comment, please take it as such.
> 
> That deer in the happy new year photo is a native Texas deer with no introduction of outside genetics?
> Obviously not all deer are capable of becoming that but how does something like that come about?
> Are his offspring similar?
> 
> I admire how yâ€™all can look at a deer and know which one he is from 3 years ago. I realize yâ€™all put in a LOT of time in the field but itâ€™s still impressive what yâ€™all produce.
> 
> How big are the ranches you bought and do they border or are they near your current place?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> WEH


The New Years buck is a born in the pasture deer with introduced genetics. â€œNot on our list place.â€ Heâ€™s definitely a very special buck.

The new ranches are 4 Miles and about 6 mikes fence line to fence line one ranch over from our Holden Pasture Deer Lease.


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> Jeez there are a lot of posts on this thread!
> I see you are planning on a new house for the new ranch. It took a while but I found this picture you posted of one of the old houses. You sure you want to tear it down? I see houses that look like this on those house flipping shows in California. A coat of paint and redo the yard,then sell for a half a million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


This old house is already under construction. We are leaving it much like it is on the outside and remodeling the inside. 
We plan on it being one of our guest houses. 
I think we are thinking the same on this old house. 
We think it is around 80 years old. The deer remodel should be done in a couple of months once we straighten up the main camp.
Itâ€™s actually in pretty good shape inside.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> This old house is already under construction. We are leaving it much like it is on the outside and remodeling the inside.
> We plan on it being one of our guest houses.
> I think we are thinking the same on this old house.
> We think it is around 80 years old. The deer remodel should be done in a couple of months once we straighten up the main camp.
> Itâ€™s actually in pretty good shape inside.


Cool, spare bunk house for outlaw guest!!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Or when you drink too much...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Cool, spare bunk house for outlaw guest!!!!
> 
> John


Itâ€™s ready for you now John! 
Just none of the old mans deer meet left ðŸ˜œ
Gravy gone too!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s ready for you now John!
> Just none of the old mans deer meet left ðŸ˜œ
> Gravy gone too!


Loading up now, should be there in time for morning hunt!!!

The no food part hurts!!!

:mpd::mpd::mpd:
John


----------



## gary.curlin

Sweet! Glad the remodeling is underway. I didn't have to volunteer to come down and "save some history". It would be cool if someone on this site was born in that house.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Loading up now, should be there in time for morning hunt!!!
> 
> The no food part hurts!!!
> 
> :mpd::mpd::mpd:
> John


Didnâ€™t say no food ðŸ˜œ. 
Just no more of the old mans deer steaks! 
Except for the 4 pieces I snuck to the refrigerator when they werenâ€™t looking.


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> Sweet! Glad the remodeling is underway. I didn't have to volunteer to come down and "save some history". It would be cool if someone on this site was born in that house.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I have to go over there tomorrow and check on the concrete guys. I will take pictures of the inside of the old house and around it. Itâ€™s really pretty cool. The bathroom is an add on to the left of the door. The out house is still out there about 20 feet away.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Loading up now, should be there in time for morning hunt!!!
> 
> The no food part hurts!!!
> 
> :mpd::mpd::mpd:
> John


Tomorrow night.. 
Marinated pork country ribs and 2 slabs of beef ribs. 
Waiting on you.


----------



## broadonrod

Very sad to see. The rut can be brutal on the deer. 
This buck has ripped his entire lower jaw out of place and split his chin to his neck. It looks like he took a tine through his lip all the way down. 
He was still alive so we put him out of his misery this morning. He was laying at a pond by the blind with his mouth in the water trying to drink.
He was starving do to his injury. Very sad to see for sure... nature can be brutal.
Also we have not seen a lot of ticks this year but this poor fella was covered.


----------



## jtburf

Mother nature can be a cruel lady.

Good thing yall found him and ended his suffering.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Mother nature can be a cruel lady.
> 
> Good thing yall found him and ended his suffering.
> 
> John


Ya Iâ€™m glad he didnâ€™t suffer any longer.

We are back in the stands. We have one guest today. Itâ€™s one of our Double Down customers that hunts in Encinal Tx. 
Heâ€™s here taking pictures this eveing in one of our stands. The trappers have been out setting new sets since daylight. They are running full throttle now. I think they said they would have out around 75 traps plus 30 snares by dark. He is setting a few cat traps along with more coyote traps today. 
With all the lease members already taking their trophies and all of our management hunters finished up Joe and I are hunting left over culls.
Once regular rifle season is over next week and us not being MLD here on the Holden Pasture deer lease we are going to start working on culls at the Cactus Flat Ranch through February. We have a lot of MLD tags to still make use of there. 
Here are a couple of pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today. Turned on the water to one of our tanks itâ€™s sure nice having water piped through the ranch! My dad found this broken arrow head in the road. It would have been a cool one ðŸ¤¨


----------



## broadonrod

Iâ€™m in the pit blind this eveing. No deer yet. Wind is blowing about 15 knots. Slow start nothing but 500 dove out front.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Ya Iâ€™m glad he didnâ€™t suffer any longer.
> 
> We are back in the stands. We have one guest today. Itâ€™s one of our Double Down customers that hunts in Encinal Tx.
> Heâ€™s here taking pictures this eveing in one of our stands. The trappers have been out setting new sets since daylight. They are running full throttle now. I think they said they would have out around 75 traps plus 30 snares by dark. He is setting a few cat traps along with more coyote traps today.
> With all the lease members already taking their trophies and all of our management hunters finished up Joe and I are hunting left over culls.
> Once regular rifle season is over next week and us not being MLD here on the Holden Pasture deer lease we are going to start working on culls at the Cactus Flat Ranch through February. We have a lot of MLD tags to still make use of there.
> Here are a couple of pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch earlier today. Turned on the water to one of our tanks itâ€™s sure nice having water piped through the ranch! My dad found this broken arrow head in the road. It would have been a cool one ðŸ¤¨


Pumping on CFR??

Nice points y'all are finding.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Pumping on CFR??
> 
> Nice points y'all are finding.
> 
> John


Bite of DD and Back after his doe ðŸ˜œ


----------



## broadonrod

Heâ€™s mad at everything out here.


----------



## jtburf

Nice, really like jump pic he does look a little edgy...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Nice, really like jump pic he does look a little edgy...
> 
> John


Jumping pic didnâ€™t come out clear ðŸ¤¨. We only have about 20 cows on 14000 acres and 7 of them just ran off 11 bucks! 
I got out of my stand and spooked the cows. Time to start the evening hunt over. 
Iâ€™m back to â€œ0â€ deer still 30 minutes of hunting time. ðŸ˜œ


----------



## broadonrod

Waiting on a cull. Two new bucks coming in now.


----------



## jtburf

Those dang cows are par for the course...

Good looking young buck.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Those dang cows are par for the course...
> 
> Good looking young buck.
> 
> John


Getting late but ground level pics are still coming out. 
Lots of bucks here now.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a couple of really nice bucks.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

If that jumping picture had been clear and sharp it would of been an enlarge and frame worthy one.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s a couple of really nice bucks.


Thanks!



Whitebassfisher said:


> If that jumping picture had been clear and sharp it would of been an enlarge and frame worthy one.


Ya it was a quick swing if the camera. Wish I would have seen it coming. It can be much harder to get a good picture of a buck than shooting them thatâ€™s for sure.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Those are some great pictures awesome look from the ground level on the jumping picture!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Ya it was a quick swing if the camera. Wish I would have seen it coming. It can be much harder to get a good picture of a buck than shooting them thatâ€™s for sure.


I agree it is much easier to shoot a deer with a gun than get a good picture. Drawing a bow and getting a good double lung pass through may be as hard as a picture though!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Those are some great pictures awesome look from the ground level on the jumping picture!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!



Whitebassfisher said:


> I agree it is much easier to shoot a deer with a gun than get a good picture. Drawing a bow and getting a good double lung pass through may be as hard as a picture though!


I agree with that! ðŸ˜‰

The trappers are still at it full throttle. 
He ran 1/4 of his sets and set more between today. This is some of what they came in with at 10:30 this morning and we havenâ€™t seen them since.
They are definitely doing their job.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

First buck in this evening. He looks tired and beat up from the long rut but I love seeing the Bucks body weights in this condition post rut! 
This is why we feed DD Year Round. Our bucks are a step ahead in body condition already for next seasons antler growth.


----------



## broadonrod

Time to eat. 
More bucks moving in now.


----------



## jtburf

What do they do with the Cat caucuses?

There cannot be that many Chinese Restaurants near the ranch!!!


John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> What do they do with the Cat caucuses?
> 
> There cannot be that many Chinese Restaurants near the ranch!!!
> 
> John


OMG! Quit John! ðŸ™ˆ

And all my deer left! I have â€œ0â€ deer out front in one of our best stands!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Few bucks moving back in. 
Here is a really nice typical Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing next year. 
He added spread, mass and beam length this year. I hope he does it again. Heâ€™s definitely been fighting his ear wasnâ€™t like that 3 days ago lol.


----------



## jtburf

He does not look all busted up. Really good looking fella...


John


----------



## emed

What do your trappers do with the hides from the bobcats? The ranch we are on we are not allowed to kill cats.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> He does not look all busted up. Really good looking fella...
> 
> John


 I donâ€™t know how he has kept his head all in one piece. He looks like heâ€™s been doing his job! 
After dark I saw a buck that may be our biggest typical buck we have on the ranch and maybe ever had on the Ranch. It was very late. I saw Joe and my dads headlights on the hill headed to camp about the time he walked out. I saw the buck while hunting with my dad the evening he killed his buck. He has broke off both brow tines now. Heâ€™s a slick 12 point and a true heart stopper. It made my season just seeing him this evening. He is almost identical to the 12 I took a few years back at the same stand and about 10-12â€ bigger.
He will probably be my first buck to look for next year.


----------



## broadonrod

emed said:


> What do your trappers do with the hides from the bobcats? The ranch we are on we are not allowed to kill cats.


The trapper skins the cats. He sells them in the Canadian market where they are then shipped to Germany and sold again to fur buyers. Mostly used for coats. The color of the cats stomach determines most of the price.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> ...
> This is why we feed DD Year Round. Our bucks are a step ahead in body condition already for next seasons antler growth.


The above sounds basic, but is really important.
Nature is not going to send nutrition to antlers of a deer whose body is run down.


----------



## awesum

jtburf said:


> What do they do with the Cat caucuses?
> There cannot be that many Chinese Restaurants near the ranch!!!
> John


I've been told by more than one person that the meat from Bobcat is quite tasty.


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> I've been told by more than one person that the meat from Bobcat is quite tasty.


We have eaten bobcat here at the ranch it was a few years ago. It was good but was still stuck in the back of my mind that I was eating cat with every bite.


----------



## DEXTER

What is the red and black thing on their tail?


----------



## broadonrod

DEXTER said:


> What is the red and black thing on their tail?


That is a clamp, Gary keeps the cats urine. He makes his own bait and scents.


----------



## sundownbrown

That one cat is huge, very well done by the trappers


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> That one cat is huge, very well done by the trappers


Heâ€™s definitely doing his job. Donâ€™t know his count yet for today.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch- Indian artifacts*

I just got back to the lease and spent most of the day with the contractors at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
I drove around checking protein feeders and decided to look over an area we havnt checked out for another Indian camp. I found a couple of old Indian camp fires with lots of worked pieces and tools. I saved the area so I can take my dad back over there maybe tomorrow if heâ€™s feeling up to it. 
Here are a few pictures of what I found. 
Iâ€™m back in the stand at the lease. Iâ€™ll post pictures once the bucks start move.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Double Down Deer Feed*

Just had 3,bucks walk in. This 10 point is the best so far. Heâ€™s missing a little head gear. These bucks have really been fighting it out this year. 
I donâ€™t recognize this buck I really like seeing new deer.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Just had 3,bucks walk in. This 10 point is the best so far. Heâ€™s missing a little head gear. These bucks have really been fighting it out this year.
> I donâ€™t recognize this buck I really like seeing new deer.


Nice, really neat on those points!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Pretty little 2 year old. At least thatâ€™s my guess. Iâ€™m covered in 1-3 year olds


----------



## broadonrod

He probably should leave before dark ðŸ˜Š


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> He probably should leave before dark ðŸ˜Š


Just make him squeal!!!!

John


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> He probably should leave before dark


If he knows whatâ€™s good for him...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Had to pass on the pig! 
I had a 747 fly by at dark! 
Iâ€™m still in the stand watching him at 30 yards hitting the Double Down tube of â€œget bigger next season stuffâ€ ðŸ˜œ
First time Iâ€™ve seen this deer this year. Sure has been fun with no Trail Cameras running all season!


----------



## elkhunter49

**** Brett that's a giant! How in the world you could pass him is beyond me! Hell of a buck my friend.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Great googly moogly!!!
Monster!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Oh my, that is a absolute giant, no way I could have passed him!


----------



## redville

I got it now,your waiting on a net 200" 5x5.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> **** Brett that's a giant! How in the world you could pass him is beyond me! Hell of a buck my friend.


 Thanks Baker. Canâ€™t wait to see what he does next year!



Mikeyhunts said:


> Great googly moogly!!!
> Monster!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Mikey!



bowmansdad said:


> Oh my, that is a absolute giant, no way I could have passed him!


 Trying to clean up this year and take the herd to the next level. I Hope to see him again next season. It was exciting when he walked out.



redville said:


> I got it now,your waiting on a net 200" 5x5.


I think this buck still has some growing to do and I sure hope he did his thing breeding this year. Iâ€™m already excited about next season!

Thanks for the replies fellas. 
We are filling feeders, killing coyotes and excited about growing next years bucks already.


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Arrow Heads- Cactus Flat Ranch*

Live from the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are working our way back to the truck going back to the lease for the evening hunt. 
My dad just found a nice arrow head. Itâ€™s starting to rain here just enough to make it sticky. It should be a good hunt this evening! 
I will post more deer pictures from the stand. If I see any good ones.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Light mist, cold and Bucks at moving early. First 2 just walked in. We just got in the stands. Was running late today. 2 more walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice youngster.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Another nice one! Lots of action this afternoon!
The bucks are loving this cold wet day.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Another nice one! Lots of action this afternoon!
> The bucks are loving this cold wet day.


Nice, keep up posted!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

This young fella just walked in. Heâ€™s missing 6 tines! 
Last place we saw him was limping bad 3.8 Miles away and he has found his way home. Itâ€™s amazing what these buck go through during the rut.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just walked in. I havenâ€™t seen him before.


----------



## WillieT

They just keep coming. Nice.


----------



## sundownbrown

That is a pretty good excursion 3.8 miles


----------



## jtburf

Dang, 3.8 miles is a hike!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Ya that buck has been at a stand for the last 2-3 weeks limping bad right at 4 miles away from the blind he lives at. He live in the dead center area of the ranch and was very impressive before he broke the 6 other points off. I didnâ€™t like him moving that far. It was a relief to see him find his way back. Most of our bucks tend to rut within 1 mile. I believe he was pushed by coyotes do to his injury and bleeding out of his shoulder a few weeks back. 
Itâ€™s amazing how they find their way home. I do believe this buck was pushed and lost for a while by predators. We just keep learning more every year.
Pre- season photo.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Ya that buck has been at a stand for the last 2-3 weeks limping bad right at 4 miles away from the blind he lives at. He live in the dead center area of the ranch and was very impressive before he broke the 6 other points off. I didnâ€™t like him moving that far. It was a relief to see him find his way back. Most of our bucks tend to rut within 1 mile. I believe he was pushed by coyotes do to his injury and bleeding out of his shoulder a few weeks back.
> Itâ€™s amazing how they find their way home. I do believe this buck was pushed and lost for a while by predators. We just keep learning more every year.
> Pre- season photo.


Speaking of the yotes, how is the eradication process going?

In the triple digits yet???

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Speaking of the yotes, how is the eradication process going?
> 
> In the triple digits yet???
> 
> John


Itâ€™s close prob hit that number today or tomorrow. 
Cats are thinning out rapidly as well.


----------



## broadonrod

Typical or non-typical 
Whatâ€™s your preference? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Gearman

I am going to Say Joe is pretty much non Typical haha


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> I am going to Say Joe is pretty much non Typical haha


Winner lol! 
I will say this that young man has busted his butt this year helping grow big deer, Taking care of our customers and Lease members. 
He has been nonstop and I am very happy to have him as part of our team for sure and very proud of that young man. 
Iâ€™m headed over to the cactus flat ranch now to go shut the water off to one of the tanks and check on the progress with our contractors out there. 
My dad is riding around with the (Trapper)â€™s showing them where he is seeing the most bobcats. I think he is going home tomorrow. His goal the last couple of days was to kill a sow hog to take home and he got him one Yesterday evening. 
Heâ€™s looking pretty tired I think heâ€™s ready to get back to town for a bit.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Well this may be my last even I get a chance at a trophy buck this season. Iâ€™m going home tomorrow to spend a few days at home and have a benefit to go to Saturday for a friend.. Iâ€™ll be back Sunday or Monday to help close up camp here at the lease with Joe and tge work wonâ€™t stop there. We will start hunting the cull bucks pretty hard with guest throughout February at the Cactus Flat Ranch so Iâ€™ll keep the post going here on this thread or start a new one. 
Itâ€™s been a great season hunting monster bucks and we saw some monsters. To many hunters forget itâ€™s not all about pulling the trigger itâ€™s about the hunt. I would say even if I donâ€™t get my deer today this has been the most fun season I can remember. I have had the opportunity to meet several really nice people and new friends through our package hunts this year and most of them from this forum. Ive had the opportunity to take some incredible bucks but am more excited about next season than ever before already! 
Our lease member all took trophy bucks and all took their biggest bucks ever. 
Our Jr. Lease members took a couple of good bucks as well. My wife Monica had the chance to take her biggest buck ever but decided to let them walk another year. I also saw the biggest buck we have ever seen on the ranch and Iâ€™m super excited to see what he turns into with age and our feed program. Joe our ranch hand has gone above and beyond our expectations doing his job and did a heck of a job making the season great for all members and guest. He also took his best buck ever off our family pasture and Iâ€™m super happy that ended up working out between him guiding hunts. 
We didnâ€™t end up taking the number of bucks and does we wanted but thatâ€™s no big deal. We have next year and I really wasnâ€™t excited about knocking number down in the worst drought year we have had in the 16 years Iâ€™ve least the ranch. 
The trapper is scheduled to be here through February so I will keep that rolling in here as well. So far heâ€™s taken just over 100 coyotes and bobcats combined. 
Iâ€™m really hoping this helps our deer herd. We have been over run with predators and he is leveling the playing field for sure.

Well Iâ€™m going to get back to hunting this last evening out. I picked the closest stand to camp and off to a slow start but my first buck just walked in. Two smaller bucks walking in now. Hopefully I see some big deer to post this evening and who knows an old giant could walk in before dark. 
Thanks everyone for all he replies the thread has been a blast again this season.

First buck this eve...


----------



## jtburf

Been a great season watching it all unfold through the danged ole computer. 


I can say I have enjoyed all the post!!!

John


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well this may be my last even I get a chance at a trophy buck this season. Iâ€™m going home tomorrow to spend a few days at home and have a benefit to go to Saturday for a friend.. Iâ€™ll be back Sunday or Monday to help close up camp here at the lease with Joe and tge work wonâ€™t stop there. We will start hunting the cull bucks pretty hard with guest throughout February at the Cactus Flat Ranch so Iâ€™ll keep the post going here on this thread or start a new one.
> 
> Itâ€™s been a great season hunting monster bucks and we saw some monsters. To many hunters forget itâ€™s not all about pulling the trigger itâ€™s about the hunt. I would say even if I donâ€™t get my deer today this has been the most fun season I can remember. I have had the opportunity to meet several really nice people and new friends through our package hunts this year and most of them from this forum. Ive had the opportunity to take some incredible bucks but am more excited about next season than ever before already!
> 
> Our lease member all took trophy bucks and all took their biggest bucks ever.
> 
> Our Jr. Lease members took a couple of good bucks as well. My wife Monica had the chance to take her biggest buck ever but decided to let them walk another year. I also saw the biggest buck we have ever seen on the ranch and Iâ€™m super excited to see what he turns into with age and our feed program. Joe our ranch hand has gone above and beyond our expectations doing his job and did a heck of a job making the season great for all members and guest. He also took his best buck ever off our family pasture and Iâ€™m super happy that ended up working out between him guiding hunts.
> 
> We didnâ€™t end up taking the number of bucks and does we wanted but thatâ€™s no big deal. We have next year and I really wasnâ€™t excited about knocking number down in the worst drought year we have had in the 16 years Iâ€™ve least the ranch.
> 
> The trapper is scheduled to be here through February so I will keep that rolling in here as well. So far heâ€™s taken just over 100 coyotes and bobcats combined.
> 
> Iâ€™m really hoping this helps our deer herd. We have been over run with predators and he is leveling the playing field for sure.
> 
> Well Iâ€™m going to get back to hunting this last evening out. I picked the closest stand to camp and off to a slow start but my first buck just walked in. Two smaller bucks walking in now. Hopefully I see some big deer to post this evening and who knows an old giant could walk in before dark.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all he replies the thread has been a blast again this season.
> 
> First buck this eve...


What a great year it has been, every time I was in camp myself and my family felt like we belonged. I have made lifelong friends and look forward to next year, we let some giants walk that will do nothing but get bigger with Double Down itâ€™s going to be an epic season for sure. Thanks Brett, Joe and Jimbo for working your butts off and exhibiting the passion for raising giant deer like nobody I know!!! I look forward to many seasons around the campfire sharing stories with our families!! Thanks for making a hunters dreams come true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> What a great year it has been, every time I was in camp myself and my family felt like we belonged. I have made lifelong friends and look forward to next year, we let some giants walk that will do nothing but get bigger with Double Down itâ€™s going to be an epic season for sure. Thanks Brett, Joe and Jimbo for working your butts off and exhibiting the passion for raising giant deer like nobody I know!!! I look forward to many seasons around the campfire sharing stories with our families!! Thanks for making a hunters dreams come true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Canâ€™t even describe the fun this year Trey! 
Joe and I are fixing to post a couple videos from footage the last few days. 
Wish you were here at the fire!


----------



## Bill C

Thanks for taking us along Brett. I look forward to this thread each year.

Are you going to start taking us along on your fishing trips next? It seems a long time since youâ€™ve posted about fishing.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Canâ€™t even describe the fun this year Trey!
> Joe and I are fixing to post a couple videos from footage the last few days.
> Wish you were here at the fire!


Me too brother!!


----------



## broadonrod

*4 year old Low Fence Monster Bucks*


----------



## broadonrod

*Coyotes*

These probably didnâ€™t make it ðŸ¤¨ The Chit we see.


----------



## Benny ReelGame

broadonrod said:


>


Very nice video beautiful buck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Great season and thanks for doing the live thread, best thread of the year.


----------



## saltwatersensations

broadonrod said:


>


Id **** my drawers if a buck like that came out HAHAHA


----------



## Mikeyhunts

saltwatersensations said:


> Id **** my drawers if a buck like that came out HAHAHA


Me and you both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

saltwatersensations said:


> Id **** my drawers if a buck like that came out HAHAHA


No doubt. But after I **** my drawers he wouldnâ€™t have made it to the 35 second mark. Lol


----------



## elkhunter49

Thanks Brett for sharing all the photos this year. Incredible as always. Take care, Bev


----------



## WillieT

Itâ€™s been tremendous fun following this thread. Thank you for sharing with us. Hope it happens again next year.


----------



## ROBOWADER

This is a great thread to follow, thanks again Mr Holden! 



Conway


----------



## az2323

*.*

Thanks Brett and congrats to all of the hunters on their trophies!


----------



## bowmansdad

Wow, what a year, thanks for sharing it with us, Brett! Looking forward to next year, it should be spectacular given the growth of the deer over the years. Thanks again!


----------



## salt-addict

I haven't replied but have been following along. Incredible place. Can't beat big bucks and lots of flint. Speaking of flint, I'm a big arrowhead hunter and collector. I've found a few over the past few years. If you need help id'ing any artifacts, I'd be glad to help. Looks like your place is loaded with them. Here's a few of my frames. Thanks for the ride along, really enjoyed it!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you for all the replies and kind words everyone! 
I made it home today and will probably go back to the ranch Monday morning. 
I have a ton of original pictures and videos to post. Most of what I post here are pictures of pictures from the stand so when I get time Iâ€™ll post some of the better clear photos. 
We will still be hunting the Cactus Flat Ranch through February. Iâ€™ll probably just keep this thread alive instead of starting a new one.

Honestly to me deer season never ends just the shooting stops ðŸ˜‚.
Here are a couple pictures of things going on at the new place. 
We are refurbishing a couple of the out buildings and poring a lot of concrete.
This is just a start... we have a long ways to go. Iâ€™m really enjoying the build of the Cactus Flat Ranch. Itâ€™s going to take time but itâ€™s fun watching it progress. 
We are setting the ranch up to offer whitetail hunts and experiment with our feed and mineral products.

We will be offering our first few package hunts next season and taking deposits starting now for the 2019 deer season on the Cactus Flat Ranch. We will be offing hunts for bucks ranging from 160â€ and a few scoring up in the 200s maybe more than we think with the feed program we have in place there now lol. We should have a combination of big typicals and bucks with lots of trash. I plan on sharing photos of several big bucks growing this year from the Cactus Flat Ranch once they start putting on new head gear. 
You can reach me at [email protected] for more info on the hunts for the 2019 season. 
Thanks again everyone! 
Brett Holden


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thank you for all the replies and kind words everyone!
> I made it home today and will probably go back to the ranch Monday morning.
> I have a ton of original pictures and videos to post. Most of what I post here are pictures of pictures from the stand so when I get time Iâ€™ll post some of the better clear photos.
> We will still be hunting the Cactus Flat Ranch through February. Iâ€™ll probably just keep this thread alive instead of starting a new one.
> 
> Honestly to me deer season never ends just the shooting stops ðŸ˜‚.
> Here are a couple pictures of things going on at the new place.
> We are refurbishing a couple of the out buildings and poring a lot of concrete.
> This is just a start... we have a long ways to go. Iâ€™m really enjoying the build of the Cactus Flat Ranch. Itâ€™s going to take time but itâ€™s fun watching it progress.
> We are setting the ranch up to offer whitetail hunts and experiment with our feed and mineral products.
> 
> We will be offering our first few package hunts next season and taking deposits starting now for the 2019 deer season on the Cactus Flat Ranch. We will be offing hunts for bucks ranging from 160â€ and a few scoring up in the 200s maybe more than we think with the feed program we have in place there now lol. We should have a combination of big typicals and bucks with lots of trash. I plan on sharing photos of several big bucks growing this year from the Cactus Flat Ranch once they start putting on new head gear.
> You can reach me at [email protected] for more info on the hunts for the 2019 season.
> Thanks again everyone!
> Brett Holden


Going to be nice and fancy when your done, looking forward to watching the progress.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Going to be nice and fancy when your done, looking forward to watching the progress.
> 
> John


Thanks John!
Not to fancy but definitely going to try and do it right. 
We booked 3 hunts on the Cactus Flat Ranch for fnext season off my last post already here from 2cool. These hunts were for bucks around 180-200s. 
Iâ€™m super excited about the entire build of the ranch and canâ€™t wait to see our bucks start growing this summer on the Cactus Flat we should have some monsters. I havenâ€™t posted but a couple of bucks from there Iâ€™ve been saving them for a new thread.

To Book one of our select few trophy buck hunts for next season on the Double Down Deer Feeds â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€ email me at [email protected] we are taking deposits now.

We are only offering a select few hunts for bucks 180-200â€ plus and will have a few 160-180 class hunts available as well. 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Just when I thought we were through taking bucks off the lease for the season Jonathon one of my sales reps took his daughter down! 
Riley took here first buck this morning! 
Congratulations Riley!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Just when I thought we were through taking bucks off the lease for the season Jonathon one of my sales reps took his daughter down!
> Riley took here first buck this morning!
> Congratulations Riley!


Nice job, congrats Riley!!

John


----------



## redville

Just no smile like a child's smile. congrats Riley


----------



## Ducktracker

Doesnâ€™t get any better then that.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## WillieT

Very nice.


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Riley, congratulations on a fine buck! Love that smile!:smile:


----------



## broadonrod

salt-addict said:


> I haven't replied but have been following along. Incredible place. Can't beat big bucks and lots of flint. Speaking of flint, I'm a big arrowhead hunter and collector. I've found a few over the past few years. If you need help id'ing any artifacts, I'd be glad to help. Looks like your place is loaded with them. Here's a few of my frames. Thanks for the ride along, really enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That would be cool. I would like to know more about the points for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch- Double Down Deer Feed- Rutting Bucks*

Checking the new fence for holes. 
Bucks are still rutting in the Cactus Flat Ranch. He was not wanting to leave that doe on the other side of the fence.


----------



## tshort

Holy ****...Joe found a razor!


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Holy ****...Joe found a razor!


Didnâ€™t recognize ol Joe my self lol!


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™ve been having withdrawals.


----------



## BigPig069

Any update or pictures from the predator control people?


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Iâ€™ve been having withdrawals.


 Me too! Headed back to the ranch tomorrow. Lots of work going on at the Cactus Flat Ranch.



BigPig069 said:


> Any update or pictures from the predator control people?


No pictures but Gary the trapper pulled out this week. He cut his trip shorter than we hoped catching 80 coyotes and 40 bobcats. He said â€œ we have to many raccoons lolâ€ he caught a lot of ***** and got frustrated ðŸ˜‚.
We are going to continue our predator control our selves and plan on him coming back earlier next season just focusing on coyotes. 
Every dog counts and we still have a lot to get rid of. 
I learned a lot from him over the last month.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

New roof, new hardy and lots of concrete getting done this week on the out buildings at the Cactus Flat Ranch.
We are getting ready for next hunting season.  Also got our fish feeder going on one of the tanks. Getting ready to start on the lodge. 
Here are a few live pictures of the progress.
To book a hunt for next season on Double Down Deer Feeds â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€
contact me at:
[email protected]
Brett Holden


----------



## sundownbrown

looking great, keep the pics coming


----------



## FISH TAILS

Ranch looks like its coming together quick!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That place is going to be awesome!!
And all the hard work will pay off for you in perpetuity!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> New roof, new hardy and lots of concrete getting done this week on the out buildings at the Cactus Flat Ranch.
> We are getting ready for next hunting season. Also got our fish feeder going on one of the tanks. Getting ready to start on the lodge.
> Here are a few live pictures of the progress.
> To book a hunt for next season on Double Down Deer Feeds â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€
> contact me at:
> [email protected]
> Brett Holden


Looking really good, I can show you a great **** eradication mixture. Deer do not go near it..

John


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> New roof, new hardy and lots of concrete getting done this week on the out buildings at the Cactus Flat Ranch.
> We are getting ready for next hunting season. Also got our fish feeder going on one of the tanks. Getting ready to start on the lodge.
> Here are a few live pictures of the progress.
> To book a hunt for next season on Double Down Deer Feeds â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€
> contact me at:
> [email protected]
> Brett Holden


Looking good.
What kind of fish are you feeding in the tank?


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat ranch Fishing*



Bukkskin said:


> Looking good.
> What kind of fish are you feeding in the tank?


Stripers, Bass, blue gills and catfish


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks everyone for all the replies about the new ranch. Iâ€™m excited to start the build.

Hereâ€™s a couple of progression photos of Buck from this season and last. We have put together about 50 of these here are the first two that Miles has posted on Facebook for Double Down Deer Feed.
To find a Double Down Deer Feed Dealer click on the link below. 
We have 6 more DD dealer locations to add and now have 2 locations in Oklahoma and 2 in Kansas. 
Thanks again everybody for all the kind words. I will post some more progression photos as he gets them up on the site. 
http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/dealers/


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Stripers, Bass, blue gills and catfish


Sweet, Stripers too!!!
That's pretty cool.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Dealers*

A few more Double Down Deer Feed progression photos from this deer season. http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/dealers/


----------



## WillieT

Amazing


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Amazing


Thank you Willie. We were very happy with the Bucks this year especially in the hardest drought we have seen in our 16 years on the lease. 
Here are a couple more progression photos. We are putting more together as we get time.


----------



## bowmansdad

Next year is going to be interesting to say the least!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



bowmansdad said:


> Next year is going to be interesting to say the least!


Man Iâ€™m excited! We let the best 10 Bucks overall walk this year. Some of them will get a pass next year as well due to age. Hereâ€™s another one we just put together we are working on about 100 progression photos. We watch them grow every day and this really puts it in perspective for us ourselves. All of them donâ€™t explode but the overall growth we have seen especially on a drought year we are very very happy with. The mass our younger bucks are showing now really has me fired up.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Man Iâ€™m excited! We let the best 10 Bucks overall walk this year. Some of them will get a pass next year as well due to age. Hereâ€™s another one we just put together we are working on about 100 progression photos. We watch them grow every day and this really puts it in perspective for us ourselves. All of them donâ€™t explode but the overall growth we have seen especially on a drought year we are very very happy with. The mass our younger bucks are showing now really has me fired up.


Very nice, what were your average numbers?

Weight?
Points?
Bucks?
Does?

ETC...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Very nice, what were your average numbers?
> 
> Weight?
> Points?
> Bucks?
> Does?
> 
> ETC...
> 
> John


Mature bucks early season averaged 200-225 dresses a couple hit 230-240 lbs dressed. They thin out later in the season once the rut starts. 
Mature does averaged 95-115 dresses a few hit 120-130 dresses. 
As far as points we were all over the place with no real average. The most points we saw on a buck this year was 30. We had an incredible amount of yearling spikes this year but thatâ€™s to be expected during a drought and long rut. 
Our trophy bucks taken were 9,10,11,12,12,12,15 and 15 points if I remember right. We took around 70 bucks total this season I think.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Not a great photo for progression due to the only decent picture I had of this buck was post rut and he broke a lot of tines off but here he is and he did very well this year. He jumped from a 17 point last year to 21 points this year. 
Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing this old fella next season.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Mature bucks early season averaged 200-225 dresses a couple hit 230-240 lbs dressed. They thin out later in the season once the rut starts.
> Mature does averaged 95-115 dresses a few hit 120-130 dresses.
> As far as points we were all over the place with no real average. The most points we saw on a buck this year was 30. We had an incredible amount of yearling spikes this year but thatâ€™s to be expected during a drought and long rut.
> Our trophy bucks taken were 9,10,11,12,12,12,15 and 15 points if I remember right. We took around 70 bucks total this season I think.


Very good numbers, heck of a season...

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks John! 
Here is a nother progression photo from this season. 
This buck jumped to an 8x8 counting his split brow tines this season. He was a very elusive buck but we did finally catch up with him from the stand in late December. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Steadily going through this year and last years buck photos. 
This buck did well. Was 6x6 last year and a 7x7 this year. 
http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/dealers/


----------



## willydavenport

I know you know your deer herd really well so I donâ€™t doubt you, but I donâ€™t think I could have identified this deer from last season to this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> I know you know your deer herd really well so I donâ€™t doubt you, but I donâ€™t think I could have identified this deer from last season to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Itâ€™s definitely the same deer. Thatâ€™s a buck we call mongo. One of our most regular Bucks we have watched over the past 6 years at one of my stands. He was a 12 point for most of his life and fell to a 10 point last year. Even though he became a 10 last year it was his best head ever. This year he grew back to a 12.
Here is his picture at 4 years old. Iâ€™ll have to look back but I think this picture was 6 years ago not sure.
I sent that lease member to my blind to hunt him. His goal was a book deer and at 10 years old he did it. I think he scored 185 or 186 this year.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



willydavenport said:


> I know you know your deer herd really well so I donâ€™t doubt you, but I donâ€™t think I could have identified this deer from last season to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are a few pictures of Mongo last year. So many hunters donâ€™t understand that when a buck falls at 7-8 even 9 years old itâ€™s usually due to a hard rut and MANY of those bucks taken on an off year could turn into giants with the right feed program. Minus the feed they would probably melt. Some still do melt but itâ€™s the gamble you take trying to hit higher goals and bigger bucks. When they do pop like this buck did itâ€™s very rewarding and sure is exciting. It takes a group of patient hunter and lots of feed money. Feeding Bucks this old imo 100% requires â€œyear round feedingâ€ or they fail. I feel if we cut off our Protein for even a month it would hurt our antler growth for the following year. At least thatâ€™s what I strongly believe. This Bucks offspring are everywhere on this part of the ranch. He made a lot of great youngsters in his 10 years. Leaving the bucks to these ages I feel has built an unlimited amount of up and comers for the years to come. Itâ€™s cool when you see 1-4 year olds that are spitting images of the old timers we leave each year. You can see in the first picture that even at 9 years old he stood his ground in the rut last year.


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> I know you know your deer herd really well so I donâ€™t doubt you, but I donâ€™t think I could have identified this deer from last season to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few small characteristics to look at just off the picture. 
First off most people think that dear always add points to the end of their beam when many times they will lose a G2 and grow the G2 back not lose a G5 and grow a G5 back. We see mini mini eight points each year that turn into 10 points and keep the same frame but grow G2â€˜s backwards. 
Mongo lost his G2â€˜s and grew them back this year. 
Look at the circles in the pictures. And you can see the strong characteristics that are just part of the reasons we realize this is the same deer. 
On top of that watching them year to year hoping they turn into a big one helps a lot recognizing them on top of characteristics we see you like this.


----------



## willydavenport

Thanks Brett. Now that you mention it, if you stick a G2 on the back of him last year, heâ€™s not quite as different this year than he appears. Also, thanks for pointing out this little characteristics. You guys really nail the deer down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



willydavenport said:


> Thanks Brett. Now that you mention it, if you stick a G2 on the back of him last year, heâ€™s not quite as different this year than he appears. Also, thanks for pointing out this little characteristics. You guys really nail the deer down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet Willy. I love questions like this. I know a lot of things we have learned donâ€™t match up with the old ways of deer management. I love sharing what we see and learn year to year.

Here is a buck we are really excited about. Heâ€™s a younger buck that is really showing a lot of potential. I have a feeling this buck will turn into a giant with age.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here are a couple of more progression photos from last season to this season.
I just got back to the Cactus Flat Ranch. We have 5 of our Holden Roofing sales reps coming in tomorrow to shoot some deer. We are still working on numbers here at the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Zavala County Indian Artifacts - South Texas Arrowheads*

We keep finding new areas with lots of old Indian camp fires on the Cactus Flat Ranch. Here are a few of the arrowheads, pottery, and tools we have found over the past few weeks. We will be discing a couple of sunflower fields soon along the main creek. Iâ€™m really looking forward to seeing what shows up theirs.
Also Miles built the Cactus Flat Ranch a Facebook page. If you are on face book check it out. 
Brett Holden 
https://m.facebook.com/Cactus-Flat-Ranch-476634469515303/?tsid=0.3966407723556985&source=result


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> We keep finding new areas with lots of old Indian camp fires on the Cactus Flat Ranch. Here are a few of the arrowheads, pottery, and tools we have found over the past few weeks. We will be discing a couple of sunflower fields soon along the main creek. Iâ€™m really looking forward to seeing what shows up theirs.
> Also Miles built the Cactus Flat Ranch a Facebook page. If you are on face book check it out.
> Brett Holden
> https://m.facebook.com/Cactus-Flat-Ranch-476634469515303/?tsid=0.3966407723556985&source=result


Wow, super cool on all the points. Looks like CFR is gonna produce some good deer.

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Wow, super cool on all the points. Looks like CFR is gonna produce some good deer.
> 
> John


Thanks and Yes Sr. We are planning on it! 
2 of our 4 sales reps have nailed their bucks hunting with me this eveing here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. I havenâ€™t heard from the other 2 yet. They are in an area with bad cell service hunting with Joe. We are fixing to go look for these young menâ€™s deer. We are in clean up mode.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks and Yes Sr. We are planning on it!
> 2 of our 4 sales reps have nailed their bucks hunting with me this eveing here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. I havenâ€™t heard from the other 2 yet. They are in an area with bad cell service hunting with Joe. We are fixing to go look for these young menâ€™s deer. We are in clean up mode.


Cool deal, is Charles down there? Waiting on pic's!!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Cool deal, is Charles down there? Waiting on pic's!!!!
> 
> John


He couldnâ€™t make it. We did get our 3rd buck of the trip this eveing. Iâ€™ll post some pics in a few minutes. All 3 bucks were these guys first deer. They are having a blast.


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s the 3 cull bucks our 3 hunters just took off the Cactus Flat Ranch, We are cleaning house at the new place leaving nothing but the best Bucks.. All 3 were deer were these fellas first Bucks. The last couple of days have been a blast with these young men. They all work out of our Holden Roofing San Antonio branch and it was a pleasure getting to spend the last few days with them. Great times here in South Texas.
Brett


----------



## WillieT

Those are some very nice bucks and some happy hunters. Thatâ€™s some fine looking grub also.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s the 3 cull bucks our 3 hunters just took off the Cactus Flat Ranch, We are cleaning house at the new place leaving nothing but the best Bucks.. All 3 were deer were these fellas first Bucks. The last couple of days have been a blast with these young men. They all work out of our Holden Roofing San Antonio branch and it was a pleasure getting to spend the last few days with them. Great times here in South Texas.
> Brett


Awesome Brett!!

Congrats to the hunters and really cool they are their first bucks!!!

John


----------



## sundownbrown

Great times, keep the pics of the new place coming


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - South Texas Indian Artifacts- South Texas Arrowheads*



WillieT said:


> Those are some very nice bucks and some happy hunters. Thatâ€™s some fine looking grub also.


Thanks! And yes Sr! Itâ€™s hard to beat a mesquite fire to cook on!



jtburf said:


> Awesome Brett!!
> 
> Congrats to the hunters and really cool they are their first bucks!!!
> 
> John


Thanks. Those fellas had a good time. Good shots too!


sundownbrown said:


> Great times, keep the pics of the new place coming


Thanks! 
Got started clearing another fence line. That skid steer has been my getaway. 
I was clearing that fence line and found another old Indian camp. Hopped out and found some old pottery and a few tools. Iâ€™ll be taking my dad back to thatâ€™s spot. I found a few old high spots that are probably old Indian mounds. 
The Cactus Flat Ranch must have been absolutely covered with Indians at one time. Iâ€™ve lost count of the old campfires we have seen and we have found some kind of Indian artifacts just about everywhere we have stopped to look. 
I found this stuff all in about a 20x20â€™ areas. 
Canâ€™t wait to take my dad back to that spot. I left it alone and could see more old campfires through the thick brush.

Thanks again for the replies fellas. 
Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

That flint was definitely worked. I once hunted in Laredo on a place that was covered in points. I hunted more arrowheads that deer those 2 years.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Just something I have really noticed due to this annual DD thread ..... antler characteristic are apparently genetically wired for a particular buck. I thought some were the result of damage or bumps during velvet, but those same quirks show up year after year.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> That flint was definitely worked. I once hunted in Laredo on a place that was covered in points. I hunted more arrowheads that deer those 2 years.


My dad would rather hunt points than deer. He stays out all day sometimes. We do a lot of that together.



Whitebassfisher said:


> Just something I have really noticed due to this annual DD thread ..... antler characteristic are apparently genetically wired for a particular buck. I thought some were the result of damage or bumps during velvet, but those same quirks show up year after year.


We do have several buck that carry injuries in their antler characteristics each year. We have a couple of really good deer that have injured there skull and will probably never grow out symmetrical again. Knowing the deformed antlers are due to injuries and not genetics these bucks live to super old ages allowing them to spread their genes. 
Here are a few that are deformed due to injured pedicles. With the number of bucks we carry per acre itâ€™s going to happen. I tell people all the time that an antler base is like a thumbnail. If it is smashed or gouged it may grow back correctly or it may always look different. There are a lot of good deer taken on ranches as a cull due to an injury when they probably would have grown back fine the following year. Sometimes an injury on an inferior buck can make a trophy for a hunter that likes unusual and cool character as well.
The buck in the last picture was taken on a package hunt by a gentleman out of Pennsylvania this season. He was a slick 8 point the year before in the 130s he was taken this season in the low 160s. He was a supe cool deer. The injury did him well imo. The buck in the middle picture probably had a body injury. The top buck probably just smashed his pedicle or got a tine stuck in it during the rut the season before.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is a really cool old buck that exploded this year. We hunted this buck with 4 different package hunters with no success. He jumped well into the 180s this year at 10 years old he might even be 11. I could go to that blind and see him just about every hunt â€œexceptâ€ when we were after him ðŸ˜¡. Monica has watched this old buck for 7-8 years and this year he was on the shooter list. He just didnâ€™t cooperate while our guest hunters were after him. The last Hunter that was with us hunting this buck hunted him for three days and a total of 5 hunts. The very next evening after our guest hunter had left the buck stood in the feed pen for almost an hour. I guess we will see what he looks like next season.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch Zavala County*

Here are a few more pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch.
I cleaned up around one of the tanks, got the cleaning rack drain put in. Found another old old Indian tool in the road. Put a few deer tracks in the new sidewalks. The sunsets are incredible down there!


----------



## jtburf

Deer tracks are cool, nice finds here recently!!!


John


----------



## el trout

that red dirt will grow anything


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Deer tracks are cool, nice finds here recently!!!
> 
> John


 Thanks! I couldnâ€™t resist ðŸ˜œ.



el trout said:


> that red dirt will grow anything


I really like the red roads. Our lease is all white and black dirt. When itâ€™s wet that red dirt looks cool against the green brush. 
We have red dirt, sand, clay and black dirt throughout the ranch. The other ranch I bought that adjoins this one is mostly red dirt and gravel hills against the creek. 
Thanks for the reply lies!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Post rut bucks should all look like this. Savage Joe just finished up filling the Double Down protein feeders. Work never ends but it all pays off in the long run.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Another progression photo of a buck from 3-4 years old.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> A few small characteristics to look at just off the picture.
> First off most people think that dear always add points to the end of their beam when many times they will lose a G2 and grow the G2 back not lose a G5 and grow a G5 back. We see mini mini eight points each year that turn into 10 points and keep the same frame but grow G2â€˜s backwards.
> Mongo lost his G2â€˜s and grew them back this year.
> Look at the circles in the pictures. And you can see the strong characteristics that are just part of the reasons we realize this is the same deer.
> On top of that watching them year to year hoping they turn into a big one helps a lot recognizing them on top of characteristics we see you like this.


Sorry but I do not see it. His G3 and G4 turn in on the previous year while this years go straight up. His left beam on the end looks nothing like the current year picture. Not sure that is the same deer IMO


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> Sorry but I do not see it. His G3 and G4 turn in on the previous year while this years go straight up. His left beam on the end looks nothing like the current year picture. Not sure that is the same deer IMO


ðŸ'ŒðŸ»


----------



## sundownbrown

I know itâ€™s early for yâ€™all but would love to see some sheds when yâ€™all start finding them


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I know itâ€™s early for yâ€™all but would love to see some sheds when yâ€™all start finding them


Yes Sr. Itâ€™s early. We found this one on the Cactus Flat Ranch and one other on the Lease. Iâ€™ll post some when they really start hitting the ground. Here is the only picture I have for now.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr. Itâ€™s early. We found this one on the Cactus Flat Ranch and one other on the Lease. Iâ€™ll post some when they really start hitting the ground. Here is the only picture I have for now.


He is alive!!!! Nice shed!!

John


----------



## sundownbrown

Thatâ€™s awesome, we see deer in our pens in freer all day long, but when we go looking we never find anything, itâ€™s so **** thick down there I donâ€™t know what to do


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Texas Wildlife Supply*



jtburf said:


> He is alive!!!! Nice shed!!
> 
> John


HaHa... been busy at the new ranch. Nothing going on but work and more work. Itâ€™s been fun though. 
We just added several more protein feeders to the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are at around one protein feeder per 50 acres now. Itâ€™s time to see how big we can make next years bucks. 
I saw one of the biggest bucks i know of on the ranch with only one horn so they are starting to drop. Itâ€™s going to be fun watching the bucks grow this summer on the new place. We aee doing a little experimenting with our feed on part of the Cactus Flat Ranch as well. Iâ€™m pretty excited to see what happens. 
We ended up going with Texas Wildlife Supply Protein Feeders, Deer Blinds and Corn Feeders on the Cactus Flat. Texas Wildlife Supply is also one if our new Double Down Deer Feed Dealers out of Brady Texas. Iâ€™ll post some pictures of the new setups when I get back down there. 
Thanks for the reply John.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Thatâ€™s awesome, we see deer in our pens in freer all day long, but when we go looking we never find anything, itâ€™s so **** thick down there I donâ€™t know what to do


Thatâ€™s strange you donâ€™t find them in the feed pens. We find 70-75% of our sheds in the protein feeder pens or within 50 yards of them. We also find a lot around our water stations. Iâ€™m ready for them to drop itâ€™s definitely an exciting time of the year. Deer season never ends just the shooting stops ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

On another note....
We have booked 4 2coolers for next season already. 
We are trying to keep it to 2 hunters per trip we can do more if need be. We are not planning on booking but a few more hunts. 
If any of yâ€™all here on the site want to book a hunt with us on the Cactus Flat Ranch we are taking deposits now for next season. Youth hunters are welcome as well. As most of yâ€™all know we enjoy the family hunts more than anything. We are not planning on booking a lot of hunts just a handful. 
We should have MULTIPLE 180- 200â€ class bucks and hoping some go well into the mid 200s. Iâ€™m kinda hoping we see a 300â€er this year. The pasture is full of feed and a Double Down Feeder around every 50 acres. The way we are feeding now thereâ€™s no telling how the bucks will look next season. We should be covered in giants!

You can reach me at [email protected] 
Or PM me here on the site for more details. 
Please leave a contact number.
Brett Holden


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Thatâ€™s strange you donâ€™t find them in the feed pens. We find 70-75% of our sheds in the protein feeder pens or within 50 yards of them. We also find a lot around our water stations. Iâ€™m ready for them to drop itâ€™s definitely an exciting time of the year. Deer season never ends just the shooting stops ðŸ˜Š.


It is very strange, not sure why, but Im going to continue to look.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> HaHa... been busy at the new ranch. Nothing going on but work and more work. Itâ€™s been fun though.
> We just added several more protein feeders to the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are at around one protein feeder per 50 acres now. Itâ€™s time to see how big we can make next years bucks.
> I saw one of the biggest bucks i know of on the ranch with only one horn so they are starting to drop. Itâ€™s going to be fun watching the bucks grow this summer on the new place. We aee doing a little experimenting with our feed on part of the Cactus Flat Ranch as well. Iâ€™m pretty excited to see what happens.
> We ended up going with Texas Wildlife Supply Protein Feeders, Deer Blinds and Corn Feeders on the Cactus Flat. Texas Wildlife Supply is also one if our new Double Down Deer Feed Dealers out of Brady Texas. Iâ€™ll post some pictures of the new setups when I get back down there.
> Thanks for the reply John.


Those feeders look great, they have the wrong sticker on them though...

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Those feeders look great, they have the wrong sticker on them though...
> 
> John


Got that handled ðŸ˜œ.


----------



## emed

Brett- who is your water guy that delivers? We are in Laredo, any help is appreciated.


----------



## broadonrod

emed said:


> Brett- who is your water guy that delivers? We are in Laredo, any help is appreciated.


Our water guy is a local retired gentleman that only delivers to us now. Heâ€™s been delivering here for 16 years and just a friend helping out. 
I wouldnâ€™t know where to start to tell ya where to look. 
You might ask someone in the oilfield??? They would probably be who I ask first.


----------



## grayson

Call Julu water services - first class people - Juan 

830 776 1059 or 830 776 1259 



they will take care of you


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Snakes are on the move here in a South Texas. That makes 5 in 2 days on the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Snakes are on the move here in a South Texas. That makes 5 in 2 days on the Cactus Flat Ranch.


Lil Man whacking stacking!!!

Finding any sheds? I need 1 for Grand Dawgs!

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Lil Man whacking stacking!!!
> 
> Finding any sheds? I need 1 for Grand Dawgs!
> 
> John


Thanks John!
We only found a couple of sheds at the lease its still to early. 
Little man and I did find a few arrow heads at the Cactus Flat Ranch yesterday.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John!
> We only found a couple of sheds at the lease its still to early.
> Little man and I did find a few arrow heads at the Cactus Flat Ranch yesterday.


Lil Man living the high life!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



jtburf said:


> Lil Man living the high life!!!
> 
> John


Heâ€™s growing up fast and he loves the ranch. 
With all that fun comes the chores also. Little fella spent 1-1/2 hours cleaning up the skid steer.

Turkey are on the move already. Iâ€™ve seen 3 groups today pushing hens here at the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## sundownbrown

That work is good for him, heck knows I did plenty of it growing up. He is making memories that he will never forget. Iâ€™m surprised I didnâ€™t see any snakes earlier this week, but it happens


----------



## WillieT

Good job little man.


----------



## Kyle 1974

broadonrod said:


> On another note....
> 
> We have booked 4 2coolers for next season already.
> 
> We are trying to keep it to 2 hunters per trip we can do more if need be. We are not planning on booking but a few more hunts.
> 
> If any of yâ€™all here on the site want to book a hunt with us on the Cactus Flat Ranch we are taking deposits now for next season. Youth hunters are welcome as well. As most of yâ€™all know we enjoy the family hunts more than anything. We are not planning on booking a lot of hunts just a handful.
> 
> We should have MULTIPLE 180- 200â€ class bucks and hoping some go well into the mid 200s. Iâ€™m kinda hoping we see a 300â€er this year. The pasture is full of feed and a Double Down Feeder around every 50 acres. The way we are feeding now thereâ€™s no telling how the bucks will look next season. We should be covered in giants!
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected]
> 
> Or PM me here on the site for more details.
> 
> Please leave a contact number.
> 
> Brett Holden


Native mid 200â€™s?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

Kyle 1974 said:


> Native mid 200â€™s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That would be a sight to behold.


----------



## broadonrod

Snakes are on the move.


----------



## sundownbrown

Yes sir I would say you are correct


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- LowFenceMonsterBucks*

We lost a nice one. Found him in a tank dead yesterday. He disappeared on us early season and now we know why. We have a contest guessing the score on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. Once that is over Iâ€™ll post his score here on 2cool.
Sure hated to see this buck go but it happens. We actually were hunting this buck during season again now we know why he quit showing up.


----------



## jtburf

187 4/8's


John


----------



## WillieT

191 2/8


----------



## FFLack

What a heartbreak!! 172â€


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I don't attempt scoring, but that one is massive.


----------



## DCUnger

182


----------



## Rafter3

Giant, gotta be close to 200


----------



## sundownbrown

Any sheds down there yet?


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



sundownbrown said:


> Any sheds down there yet?


Joe found around 10 on the lease and I found 5 on the Cactus Flat Ranch. Every deer I saw last week still had their horns. Iâ€™m thinking they are dropping pretty fast now. Iâ€™m going down next week after little mans baseball games. I think there will be quite a few by then. 
Here are a couple Joe sent me he found at the protein stations at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. Wish the bottom one wasnâ€™t broken he would have been 9 points on that side and heâ€™s a 4 year old. ðŸ˜¬


----------



## jtburf

Nice finds, so what is the official score on the "Heartbreaker"?

John


----------



## sundownbrown

Very nice, keep them coming


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Nice finds, so what is the official score on the "Heartbreaker"?
> 
> John


Iâ€™ll post it up as soon as they end the DD Facebook contest later today. 
Joe measured him and Iâ€™m going to get him to send me the score sheet to post.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Has a LF typ 10 ever busted 50 in mass?


----------



## broadonrod

Texashookset said:


> Has a LF typ 10 ever busted 50 in mass?


Not that I know of. We had a buck this year that has the heaviest mass Iâ€™ve seen on our place but he wasnâ€™t a 10 and still wasnâ€™t 50â€. That would be pretty amazing. This buck Joe found looked like he had ball bats for horns on the hoof and heâ€™s low 40s. Sure hates to see him die but it happens. Especially the way we manage our lease. Iâ€™m sure he produces lots of offspring. That and a skull is all we are getting out of him now. ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## old 37

Did you ever say what you think got him ?


----------



## broadonrod

older 37 said:


> Did you ever say what you think got him ?


Not sure. Found him on the edge of one of the tanks. 
Could have been anything really. No evidence. I called our neighbor and he said they didnâ€™t shoot him. I figured if they did and lost him I would give them the head. Most of our wounded deer wether it be an arrow, gunshot or stab wound from fighting are found in the ponds. 
They get fever and go to water from what Iâ€™ve been told and over the years it seems to be very true. 
Iâ€™m still waiting on the score sheet. Joe is working at the Cactus Flat Ranch today but going back to the lease this eveing to get ready to top off a few protein feeders tomorrow. Soon as he gets me a picture of that sheet Iâ€™ll post it up.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is the buck we found in the pond with the score sheet. I couldnâ€™t post it until the contest we were running on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page ended today. Sure hated losing this old buck but it happens.


----------



## jtburf

Dang, that really bites now!!!


JOhn


----------



## willydavenport

Heck of a deer! At least you found him. Question, what are the two numbers under each beam measurement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> Heck of a deer! At least you found him. Question, what are the two numbers under each beam measurement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are extra points added in to the mainframe ten point frame.


----------



## FREON

You about finished with Casita de FREON at the Cactus Flat? And what do I win for post 2001? I would have been number 2000 if you hadn't posted. That's a dang shame about that deer, but like you said--it happens.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> You about finished with Casita de FREON at the Cactus Flat? And what do I win for post 2001? I would have been number 2000 if you hadn't posted. That's a dang shame about that deer, but like you said--it happens.


Haha! We have been non stop at the Cactus Flat... we just took down 1.1 mile of fence dividing the other ranch and made it all one place. 
Iâ€™ve had contractors out there working their tails off. Itâ€™s coming together slowly. We saw a monster last week in the road by one of the tanks I havenâ€™t seen before. Heâ€™s the biggest buck Iâ€™ve seen in the ranch so far. We added 5 more protein feeders this month and stocked another pond. Iâ€™m looking forward to getting back down there and doing some more shed hunting. 
Let me know when your ready to go ðŸ˜‰..


----------



## sundownbrown

Thatâ€™s awesome, and post some more pics of the sheds


----------



## Bukkskin

Hey Brett,
Is the Cactus Flats ranch All native genetics or has there been deer brought in?


----------



## broadonrod

Bukkskin said:


> Hey Brett,
> Is the Cactus Flats ranch All native genetics or has there been deer brought in?


The cactus flat had genetics introduced years ago. We have done our best to shoot most of them out but did leave a few. I didn't like what I was seeing and even with the deer that were introduced the best deer ever killed on the ranch in the past 21 years was a 169â€ deer. I have one buck and 15 does in a DMP and just added several bread does to the ranch a couple of weeks ago I got from a buddy. We have also added several bucks that were released in the pasture a few weeks ago. We took down the pens that were on the ranch and starting over. We also added axis deer a few weeks back. We introduced pure South Texas genetics and looking forward to watching the ranch and the deer grow. Itâ€™s been fun so far.


----------



## FREON

Did you end up putting the axis in the separated fenced pasture?


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Did you end up putting the axis in the separated fenced pasture?


Yes but.... we just pulled that fence down this week


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> The cactus flat had genetics introduced years ago. We have done our best to shoot most of them out but did leave a few. I didn't like what I was seeing and even with the deer that were introduced the best deer ever killed on the ranch in the past 21 years was a 169â€ deer. I have one buck and 15 does in a DMP and just added several bread does to the ranch a couple of weeks ago I got from a buddy. We have also added several bucks that were released in the pasture a few weeks ago. We took down the pens that were on the ranch and starting over. We also added axis deer a few weeks back. We introduced pure South Texas genetics and looking forward to watching the ranch and the deer grow. Itâ€™s been fun so far.


Awesome, sounds fun. :cheers:


----------



## Folsetth

What county is the new place in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> What county is the new place in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Itâ€™s one ranch over from our Deer lease but 1.5 Miles into SE Zavala County. 3.9 Miles fence line to fence line.


----------



## FREON

I thought that was SW Zavala county?


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> I thought that was SW Zavala county?


Your right. My mind is like a scrambled egg lol.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

We found these at 8 of our blind and drove around 2 ponds. Still have about 20 stands and lots of tanks to look at. I love it when they drop them right by the feeders. 
Sheds everywhere. Almost all of them found inside the feed pens. Didnâ€™t get out and walk the brush yet.


----------



## ROBOWADER

****!


----------



## WillieT

Wow! Find any youâ€™re not familiar with that get you excited.


----------



## jtburf

I just need 1 shed please...

John


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Wow! Find any youâ€™re not familiar with that get you excited.


Didnâ€™t find a lot I hoped to and found a few nice deer I didnâ€™t recognize but none of those were giants. 
Next run Iâ€™ll have more time. I just checked a few pens really fast and never got out and looked on the rims of the brushlines. I saw deer in the highway between Cactus Flat and the lease that still had horns. I think next trip will be good.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> I just need 1 shed please...
> 
> John


Well come on! Waiting on you... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## sundownbrown

Thatâ€™s a pretty good haul, thanks for the pics


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> We found these at 8 of our blind and drove around 2 ponds. Still have about 20 stands and lots of tanks to look at. I love it when they drop them right by the feeders.
> Sheds everywhere. Almost all of them found inside the feed pens. Didnâ€™t get out and walk the brush yet.


You should make a shed Christmas Tree(like they have at Bass Pro).
I'm working on one with my sheds.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Going to start a new thread soon. Growing season is here. Iâ€™ve seen 4 bucks in the past week showing a little antlers growth at camp. Iâ€™m going to set a couple Trail cameras to watch the progress starting next week. 
The early droppers are looking good and body conditions have really progressed.
Hereâ€™s a few pictures from the last few days. Some big rattle snakes on the move!


----------



## WillieT

Those are some big boys. Doesnâ€™t look like they will be moving much any more.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Going to start a new thread soon. Growing season is here. Iâ€™ve seen 4 bucks in the past week showing a little antlers growth at camp. Iâ€™m going to set a couple Trail cameras to watch the progress starting next week.
> The early droppers are looking good and body conditions have really progressed.
> Hereâ€™s a few pictures from the last few days. Some big rattle snakes on the move!


AS soon as we get this wedding over I will call you!!!

JOhn


----------



## WillieT

Anything new


----------



## sundownbrown

WillieT said:


> Anything new


Was wondering the same thing


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas. Been a lot going on down at the ranch and I havenâ€™t been in here much. We are seeing an incredible start imo on antler growth overall. We have been building out the new Cactus Flat Ranch, digging ponds, making roads, adding feeders ect. Been super busy there. Iâ€™ve been going to start a new thread for this season and Iâ€™ll get on that soon. 
The bucks on the lease are looking better than ever for this time of the year. The bucks that dropped their antlers early are showing really good growth from what we can tell so far. Best Iâ€™ve ever seen in April yet we still had one buck hard horned in camp about 10 days ago. Guess heâ€™s just lazy . 
All the rain has pretty much missed us, we got no measurable rain out of the last 2 storm systems that passed through South Texas. As usual they skirted the ranch. We are still in decent shape with water in tanks but sure could use a good pond filler. The does are starting to show and all seem to be super fat and healthy. Should have a pile of fawns hit the ground this June. Rattle Snakes are thicker than ever. I think we have killed around 20 on the 2 ranches combined. 
Iâ€™ll get that new thread started soon. Here is a camp buck from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease starting off very nice and a couple pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Also here is a contest we are running on Facebook if any of yâ€™all want to click over to enter. https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## sundownbrown

Love the pics, keep them coming, we need some rain too down in freer at our place


----------



## WillieT

Figured you were pretty busy. Watch where you put your hands and feet.

I see someone on Facebook that promotes DD hot and heavy. Brett do you know Hunter West? I think he might be one of your hunters or work for DD. Seems to be a good guy and loves to catfish.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Figured you were pretty busy. Watch where you put your hands and feet.
> 
> I see someone on Facebook that promotes DD hot and heavy. Brett do you know Hunter West? I think he might be one of your hunters or work for DD. Seems to be a good guy and loves to catfish.


That ol beer drinker ðŸ˜‚. 
Yep lots of snakes this year Willie!


----------



## WillieT

Yes sir. I think he might drink a Corona occasionally.


----------



## JEversole84

Cool thread I hope I’m following it right


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am interested to find out if you notice greater fawn survival or other signs that your war on bobcats and coyotes made a difference in the coming months.


----------



## broadonrod

JEversole84 said:


> Cool thread I hope Iâ€™m following it right


Just been really busy. Iâ€™m going to start a new thread soon. Bucks are looking really good.



Whitebassfisher said:


> I am interested to find out if you notice greater fawn survival or other signs that your war on bobcats and coyotes made a difference in the coming months.


Iâ€™m sure the predator control is helping but we have also been getting a little rain that will help the fawns and hopefully give them some ground cover through the summer.


----------



## hjm

Brett- Have you guys been getting any rain? Our corpus weather man said we could be in for 1-3" this week. I am heading to our lease in Webb tomorrow to set up some cameras and meet Luis to show him some new spots for protein feeders. We are starting to dry out but it sure is green. I haven't seen that country this green in June in a long time.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Cactus Flat Ranch*



hjm said:


> Brett- Have you guys been getting any rain? Our corpus weather man said we could be in for 1-3" this week. I am heading to our lease in Webb tomorrow to set up some cameras and meet Luis to show him some new spots for protein feeders. We are starting to dry out but it sure is green. I haven't seen that country this green in June in a long time.


We got about 2â€ in the past week. We really needed it. It filled our small ponds we dug around our blinds and feed stations. We needed that bad. It put some water in our big tanks as well. We are greener this year than last year for sure.
Feeders are being filled as Iâ€™m typing. Itâ€™s so hot during the day that we are filling at night. 
The deer are really hammering the feed. I figured the green brush would slow them down but not happening. We are on a 16 day feed schedule on the lease and filling every 3 weeks on the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
I just had a 2 acre tank dug at the Cactus Flat Ranch. We dug it at the end of a big drainage off the main creek and it caught a lot of water. 2â€ of rain filled it 2/3 full. The deer at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease are looking crazy good for this time of the year. I hope they keep progressing like they have been the last month. We were seeing a lot of bucks during the day at water holes before the rains this week. 
We should have a great fawn crop this year as long as we keep some of this brush cover through the summer. 
Hereâ€™s a few pictures from the last couple of weeks. 
I love watching the Bucks grow this time of the year. These pictures were all from water holes in 100Â° heat from the blind. 
Joe and I have both been putting in extra time watching the Bucks early this year. Iâ€™m super excited about this coming season.


----------



## jtburf

Good deal Brett, that answered a question I was going to ask you last night.

Local or South.

Figured it out!!!

Looking good!!!

John


----------



## sundownbrown

Looks like that one buck has a bad eye


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



sundownbrown said:


> Looks like that one buck has a bad eye


If it was it looks ok here in his latest pics. 
We just finished filling feeders Friday and set out 4 more trail cameras. 
Iâ€™m sure glad to have some water in our tanks this summer. We havenâ€™t got the rains many have had in South Texas but we have had more than last year so far. 
Bucks are looking better than Iâ€™ve ever seen them in June. Seeing our best mass ever so far. Hopefully we keep water on all the tanks this summer. 
Here is the buck with the squinted eye last week. Looks like heâ€™s going to have a lot of points.


----------



## sundownbrown

Maybe it was just the sun in his eyes, he is looking good


----------



## WillieT

Looking good this early. I think youâ€™re going to have an exciting year.


----------



## broadonrod

New 2019 thread link.

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2646827


----------

